# hi everyone..question about Fedding?



## troubadours

Hello? Just wondering what is Feederism and is it illegal. Sound's like it should be.


----------



## JiminOR

While you're waiting for your answer, how about I fix you a sandwich or 15?


----------



## troubadours

JiminOR said:


> While you're waiting for your answer, how about I fix you a sandwich or 15?



Sound liek a fatteing scheme like the one's I have heard of


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shosh

Does feederism and bad spelling go hand in hand?


----------



## Gspoon

O'course it is illegal! Feeding is so wrong, that kids now have to go out to get their own food from McDonald's... but then McDonald's was arrested because technically, it did feed the kids.

IF YOU EAT, YOU ARE WRONG!


----------



## largenlovely

if she doesn't take that Sammich i will...

this was merely a reinactment:

Feeder Sammich Thieving!! it's real...and there are lots of people out there willing to take your sammiches, oreos, icecream..whatever.... and you should all be aware and prepared in case it happens to YOU lol

*paid for by feeder sammich thieving awareness program*


----------



## missy_blue_eyez

! Now thats illegal!


----------



## Shosh

What about if I make a kingdomm for all the fedders to come and worshipp at my ulter?


----------



## JiminOR

I tried worshipping at your ulter, but it was cold out and it poked me in the eye. Owie.


----------



## Santaclear

It seems to this day of age fenderism, is, apawlling to.


----------



## LillyBBBW

I 'member this one tiem this guy took me out to a resurant. He said I could order anything I want but I didnt want him to know I was fat so I ordered the salad. He hasn't called me. maybe I shoulda ordered the meatloaf.


----------



## Ample Pie

Is Fedding the act of stuffing Kevin Fedderline? I'm pretty sure that's illegal in 48 states and in Puerto Rico. (Though they turn a blind eye to it in Las Vegas)


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Nooo Rebecca, it clearly refers to the process of turning local government positions into part of the federal workforce, hence *fed*-ding.


----------



## Ample Pie

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Nooo Rebecca, it clearly refers to the process of turning local government positions into part of the federal workforce, hence *fed*-ding.



Ah, so it's some kind of government sponsored vampirism, got it.


----------



## LalaCity

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Nooo Rebecca, it clearly refers to the process of turning local government positions into part of the federal workforce, hence *fed*-ding.



I assumed it had something to do with Ben Bernanke and a tub of Ben and Jerry's. 

Sexy Beast.


----------



## Ample Pie

Any and all Ben and Jerry's products must pass Rebecca's QA...unfortunately, there'll be none left after the process. This is, of course, a necessary evil.

ALL YOUR BEN AND JERRYS ARE BELONG TO ME


----------



## Santaclear

Hi, I am beside myself with misunderstanding about feudalism vs. futilism and the culprit bailout re: Ben N' Jerrys.


----------



## LalaCity

Ah no, sorry -- I was wrong. It's to do with Ben Bernanke sharing a hottub with some guy named Jerry.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

I could see feederism resulting in, at the very least, endangering the welfare of another or criminal negligence, _possibly_ homicide or manslaughter if taken too far.

Unwilling feederism would also be assault.

Otherwise... *shrugs*


----------



## Ample Pie

LalaCity said:


> Ah no, sorry -- I was wrong. It's to do with Ben Bernanke sharing a hottub with some guy named Jerry.


That would make for some murky man soup. Just saying.


----------



## CleverBomb

LalaCity said:


> I assumed it had something to do with Ben Bernanke and a tub of Ben and Jerry's.
> 
> Sexy Beast.


So the problem with the economy melting down is just a liquidity crisis?

-Rusty


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

CleverBomb said:


> So the problem with the economy melting down is just a liquidity crisis?
> 
> -Rusty



Global Warming / Economy related?


----------



## Jay West Coast

omg this thd is so godd got 2 bumb it


----------



## troubadours

Jay West Coast said:


> omg this thd is so godd got 2 bumb it



THIS THREAD IS SO OLD. WHY WOULD YOU BUMP IT. OH MY GOD, I AM SO ANGERY????????. MODS,,,, PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD "IMMEDIATELY"!!!!! SO NOW ONE ELSE CAN COME THERE.


----------



## Jay West Coast

im rplyingg cuz fedding iz so hawt y u got 2 hate u no this is legal intnets fedding so sry u loose


----------



## troubadours

Jay West Coast said:


> im rplyingg cuz fedding iz so hawt y u got 2 hate u no this is legal intnets fedding so sry u loose



Okay let's set the Factstraight. "Fedding" and "Federism," is disgusting. It ois when a Man, to my Understanding, Takes a Woman into A chambber and Fedds her until she has Death of a HeaRT ATTACK. and then the man wishesd to have sex upon her fat rolls.


----------



## Wild Zero

troubadours said:


> THIS THREAD IS SO OLD. WHY WOULD YOU BUMP IT. OH MY GOD, I AM SO ANGERY????????. MODS,,,, PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD "IMMEDIATELY"!!!!! SO NOW ONE ELSE CAN COME THERE.



4 reals, the OP hasn't posted in like two years and left the community and a bunch of heresay about weight loss and this was like two years ago and I don't get why people still posting in this thread.


----------



## Wild Zero

Yeah! You go girl! Keep gainning!Q


----------



## Jay West Coast

Wild Zero said:


> 4 reals, the OP hasn't posted in like two years and left the community and a bunch of heresay about weight loss and this was like two years ago and I don't get why people still posting in this thread.



she had wls so why evun give her thatime


piece babye OP


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

ZOMG I tink teh intarwebs iz nlodin splatz eer...

fedees fal off bed, go splatz...


----------



## Minerva_08

this is all so stupid...I'm crying here from laughter


----------



## CleverBomb

LalaCity said:


> Ah no, sorry -- I was wrong. It's to do with Ben Bernanke sharing a hottub with some guy named Jerry.


...clandistinely, under a TARP.

-Rusty
(spends too much time reading over at Calculated Risk)


----------



## CleverBomb

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Global Warming / Economy related?


oh, I forgot I posted that.

Economic meltdown :: Ice cream melt down (riffing on the Helicopter Ben and Jerry concept).


-Rusty
(Realizes it's not funny if he had to explain it)


----------



## Tarella

troubadours said:


> Okay let's set the Factstraight. "Fedding" and "Federism," is disgusting. It ois when a Man, to my Understanding, Takes a Woman into A chambber and Fedds her until she has Death of a HeaRT ATTACK. and then the man wishesd to have sex upon her fat rolls.



That is sooo hawt *fans shelf*


----------



## Santaclear

troubadours said:


> Okay let's set the Factstraight. "Fedding" and "Federism," is disgusting. It ois when a Man, to my Understanding, Takes a Woman into A chambber and Fedds her until she has Death of a HeaRT ATTACK. and then the man wishesd to have sex upon her fat rolls.





Jay West Coast said:


> she had wls so why evun give her thatime
> 
> 
> piece babye OP



I, no. :bow:

Why she even posts when the thred so old OMG? Ferding is jest SOOOOOOO rang. 

Mods, please.


----------



## JMNYC

LillyBBBW said:


> I 'member this one tiem this guy took me out to a resurant. He said I could order anything I want but I didnt want him to know I was fat so I ordered the salad. He hasn't called me. maybe I shoulda ordered the meatloaf.



This made me laugh audibly, as did SantaClear's "Fenderism".


----------



## Santaclear

Susannah said:


> What about if I make a kingdomm for all the fedders to come and worshipp at my ulter?





JiminOR said:


> I tried worshipping at your ulter, but it was cold out and it poked me in the eye. Owie.



Peephole, time to stop worshiping at the udder, it dozen no one any good.

While we're monkeying around, ferdelism might be getting the upper hand.


----------



## LalaCity

I'm still trying to understand why a thread about the Federal Reserve isn't in Hyde Park where it belongs.


*Craving some Bernanke Man Soup...mmm mmm Good.*


----------



## daddyoh70

Kelligirl?


----------



## imfree

Susannah said:


> Does feederism and bad spelling go hand in hand?



That's funny, Shoshie, :doh:I could ask the same about grammar.


----------



## TotallyReal

:eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## mango

imfree said:


> I could ask the same about grammar.



*U leav my grammar outta trhis! 

Shes been dead 28 year.


:doh:*


----------



## imfree

We had some Fedders window air-conditioners in the 60's,
but I've never heard of "fedding".


----------



## QueenB

mango said:


> *U leav my grammar outta trhis!
> 
> Shes been dead 28 year.
> 
> 
> :doh:*



hahahahahahaha


----------



## Preston




----------



## wrestlingguy

Fedd me





MOAR!!!


----------



## imfree

imfree said:


> We had some Fedders window air-conditioners in the 60's,
> but I've never heard of "fedding".



That one needs a picture!


----------



## Rowan

oh my god, u guyz are so meen. bee nyce. sumwon get me a candy bar.

*dying laffing*


----------



## troubadours

TotallyReal said:


> :eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:



Thank for you're input, Appreciate as alway's, please tell yoursister, I have sent her x-mass card as with "FED-EX" delivered.


----------



## Suze

this thraed needs to grow biger


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

Rowan said:


> oh my god, u guyz are so meen. bee nyce. sumwon get me a candy bar.
> 
> *dying laffing*



I gotz sum roep and choklit wil u b my fedee?


----------



## Jay West Coast

imfree said:


> That one needs a picture!



omg does Food cum out ofIT?!??!?//?!


----------



## AnnMarie

Jay West Coast said:


> omg does Food cum out ofIT?!??!?//?!



Watch yer' language. 

/mod


----------



## wrestlingguy

AnnMarie said:


> Watch yer' language.
> 
> /mod



EPIC post in this thred. sumbody rep her 4 me.


----------



## B68

Ay hat aa Fedding Foodcaser onze. Hat lotzof wun widdit. Til mai selvefredding pratner fretted it up. Shie dzjust laffed after id went in her stummag

Nod only didday loozze aa prefectly goud gytharr, ay olso lozt aa prefectly zekzy whomehen becoauze sjee tsjoked in dze dam zing...

Ay traied to doo de Heimlichgroip, bud tzat maid zingz wors... Or wurse... newwer sjure baut dad... 

Annyodderway, dissis da reasin aym' flierceflully aggaynst frderrisseme off annie kind.

Zorro iv ay offendd annywone wid dis...

End pliece, gimmy zom slak. Idz lait in da Neverlands rite now. Actyouwelly, idz waaai past mai bedtaim.


----------



## Santaclear

Wezzy fd slang. :bow:

Case?


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA

This couldn't possibly be a reaction to all the anti-feeder sentiment lately, could it?

That said,

Posting in a parody thread.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures

There's (recent) anti-feeder sentiment? My bad, I was just continuing the humorous posting sequence...


----------



## Amatrix

um i think he was trying too.

anyways to da OP
"OMFG- feederizm is illegagle?
I nebera knowed.

ho haz pikshures ov wohmen eating manny fudz plze? k thnx."



*fapS*


----------



## Minerva_08

Omg...my head hurts from trying to read all this


----------



## appull

Minerva_08 said:


> Omg...my head hurts from trying to read all this



I agree. This is silly.


----------



## daddyoh70

appull said:


> I agree. This is silly.


----------



## appull

daddyoh70 said:


>




HAHA!
YES!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Amatrix said:


> um i think he was trying too.
> 
> anyways to da OP
> "OMFG- feederizm is illegagle?
> I nebera knowed.
> 
> ho haz pikshures ov wohmen eating manny fudz plze? k thnx."
> 
> 
> 
> *fapS*



This even got me turned on..........and we know I don't get turned on easy :blush: 




Was probably the fudge.....


----------



## CleverBomb

Jay West Coast said:


> omg does Food cum out ofIT?!??!?//?!


Perhaps it is similar to this handy device:





-Rusty


----------



## Jon Blaze

CleverBomb said:


> Perhaps it is similar to this handy device:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Rusty



OMGZ BACON BUTTON!


----------



## troubadours

so ne way about fedding...

the other day my mom follow me into the Kithcen and once in their, she pulled me to a chair, strapped, and put a funnel of cake battered into my throat?????? DO You think she is try to fed me, she made a reference to "BLUEBERRY". thought?!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

post pix o ur mom if shee iz hawt plz kthx


----------



## NHulk

haha omg this is ridiculous haha!!


----------



## Adamantoise

OMG...A FRED ABOWT FEDDING!
I ORDERED A FED VAN TO MY HOWSE,BUT IT GOT STUCKED...
I GOT PICZ




I'M SAD NOW!


----------



## sweet&fat

daddyoh70 said:


> Kelligirl?



I eatted her. :eat2:


----------



## Adamantoise

sweet&fat said:


> I eatted her. :eat2:






"That's not true...that's IMPOSSIBLE!"


----------



## sweet&fat

Adamantoise said:


> "That's not true...that's IMPOSSIBLE!"



Search your feelings- you know it's true!


----------



## ladle

Laughed so hard I had to present this award 

View attachment ThreadAward.jpg


----------



## Jay West Coast

wow that pic iS larg omg u DID it


----------



## TotallyReal

troubadours said:


> so ne way about fedding...
> 
> the other day my mom follow me into the Kithcen and once in their, she pulled me to a chair, strapped, and put a funnel of cake battered into my throat?????? DO You think she is try to fed me, she made a reference to "BLUEBERRY". thought?!



THIS REMIND ME OF A FUNNY STORY OF A THING THAT HAPPEN TO ME ONE DAY WHILE I WAS MIDING MY OWN BUSINESS IN THE LIBRARY A SO-CALLED LIBRARIAN CAME UP TO ME AND STARTED GIVING ME THE BUSINESS BECAUSE I WAS ALLEGEDLY USING THE COMPUTER TO LOOK UP WAYS TO KIDNAP PETS AND RANSOM THEM FROM RUSSIAN WEBSITES WHICH I DO NOT NEED TO TELL YOU IS TOTAL RUBBISH AND SO CONSEQUENTLY SHE STARTED TELLING ME TO LEAVE THE LIBRARY SO I STARTED HUMMING A SILLY SONG I MADE UP ABOUT BIRDS (NO LYRICS YET IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN WRITING THEM THEN PLEASE CONTACT ME AT [email protected]) TO HELP SOOTH HER ANGER AND PERHAPS ALLOW ME TO MORE TIME TO LOOK UP RUSSIAN KIDNAPPING SKILLS AND SPLOITZ BUT UNFORTUNATELY THIS ONLY MADE THAT HAGGARD LESBIAN BEAST TALK LOUDER AND SO I RETALIATED BY HUMMING AS LOUDLY AS I CAN UNTIL MY THROAT HURT AND MY LIPS STARTED BLEEDING (CHAPPED DUE TO SPENDING A NIGHT BURIED IN SNOW FOR A SCIENCE PROJECT I WAS TRYING TO SELL TO HARVARD UNTIL THE GOVERNMENT/CIA/UN STOLE IT FROM ME ASK ME FOR DETAILS AT [email protected]M) AND THEN SHE MOVED IN BETWEEN ME AND THE COMPUTER SCREEN WHICH CONTAINED THE VALUABLE RUSSIAN PLANS AND QUITE FRANKLY THIS WAS THE LAST STRAW SO I STOOD UP AND STARTED TO YELL OUT AT THIS WENCH AS LOUDLY AS MY BLOODY LIPS WOULD ALLOW (VERY) AND LONG STORY SHORT I CHOKE SLAMMED HER THROUGH A FOLDING TABLE AND THAT IS WHY I AM BY WRIT OF A CONTINENTAL CONGRESS NOT ALLOWED TO READ BOOKS ANY LONGER


----------



## ladle

Jay West Coast said:


> wow that pic iS larg omg u DID it



When I started out with that pic it was small....but weeks of fedding and it's turned out 'uge!


----------



## LillyBBBW

ladle said:


> When I started out with that pic it was small....but weeks of fedding and it's turned out 'uge!



how much dos it way now?


----------



## Santaclear

dum de dum de dum dumm....

_litle Miss muffett
sat in a carpit
eatting her kurds & way omg roflmao??_ :eat1:

!THAT IS WHAT POST IS LIKE looser


----------



## ladle

LillyBBBW said:


> how much dos it way now?



Over 500 pixels!
I hope to get it to 1000!


----------



## imfree

I fedded these and got 'em from 9 lbs/pair
to 21 lbs/pair.



I'll try to get an "after" picture if
anyone is lustful enough to ask!


----------



## Adamantoise

imfree said:


> I fedded these and got 'em from 9 lbs/pair
> to 21 lbs/pair.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to get an "after" picture if
> anyone is lustful enough to ask!



Bump thread 4 pix.


----------



## imfree

Adamantoise said:


> Bump thread 4 pix.



OK, here are the before and after pictures.
"Before" had woofers that weighed about
5 oz, each, and cheap mylar tweeters 
that weighed about 1.5 oz each. Each
cabinet had virtually no acoustic damping
material.

"After" has magnetically shielded woofers 
that weigh a good 4 lbs each. Cloth dome 
tweeters, with canceler magnets, weigh 
about 2 lbs each. Added acoustic damping, 
filling the bass ports(new woofers required
sealed box), and high grade crossover 
capacitors, bring the pair weight of these 
"girls" to about 21 lbs.

The woofers have solid metal phasing plugs
that may not show in the picture.

After:


----------



## Adamantoise

imfree said:


> OK, here are the before and after pictures.
> "Before" had woofers that weighed about
> 5 oz, each, and cheap mylar tweeters
> that weighed about 1.5 oz each. Each
> cabinet had virtually no acoustic damping
> material.
> 
> "After" has magnetically shielded woofers
> that weigh a good 4 lbs each. Cloth dome
> tweeters, with canceler magnets, weigh
> about 2 lbs each. Added acoustic damping,
> filling the bass ports(new woofers required
> sealed box), and high grade crossover
> capacitors, bring the pair weight of these
> "girls" to about 21 lbs.
> 
> The woofers have solid metal phasing plugs
> that may not show in the picture.
> 
> After:



...bringing a whole new meaning to the acronym 'BBW' (Big,Bassy Woofers?)


----------



## imfree

Adamantoise said:


> ...bringing a whole new meaning to the acronym 'BBW' (Big,Bassy Woofers?)



Oh, don't you KNOW it, Man! Ain't nothin' sexier
that a sound system with a nice fat bottom end!
The 6.5" WG twins get help from a corner firing
10" subwoofer in the walk-in closet. I guess big
even sounds sexier to an FA.


----------



## Santaclear

Was "Archduke Feedinand" a fedner??


----------



## Minerva_08

Santaclear said:


> Was "Archduke Feedinand" a fedner??



*cries* I think this is one of my favorite quotes:bow:


----------



## troubadours

TotallyReal said:


> THIS REMIND ME OF A FUNNY STORY OF A THING THAT HAPPEN TO ME ONE DAY WHILE I WAS MIDING MY OWN BUSINESS IN THE LIBRARY A SO-CALLED LIBRARIAN CAME UP TO ME AND STARTED GIVING ME THE BUSINESS BECAUSE I WAS ALLEGEDLY USING THE COMPUTER TO LOOK UP WAYS TO KIDNAP PETS AND RANSOM THEM FROM RUSSIAN WEBSITES WHICH I DO NOT NEED TO TELL YOU IS TOTAL RUBBISH AND SO CONSEQUENTLY SHE STARTED TELLING ME TO LEAVE THE LIBRARY SO I STARTED HUMMING A SILLY SONG I MADE UP ABOUT BIRDS (NO LYRICS YET IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN WRITING THEM THEN PLEASE CONTACT ME AT [email protected]) TO HELP SOOTH HER ANGER AND PERHAPS ALLOW ME TO MORE TIME TO LOOK UP RUSSIAN KIDNAPPING SKILLS AND SPLOITZ BUT UNFORTUNATELY THIS ONLY MADE THAT HAGGARD LESBIAN BEAST TALK LOUDER AND SO I RETALIATED BY HUMMING AS LOUDLY AS I CAN UNTIL MY THROAT HURT AND MY LIPS STARTED BLEEDING (CHAPPED DUE TO SPENDING A NIGHT BURIED IN SNOW FOR A SCIENCE PROJECT I WAS TRYING TO SELL TO HARVARD UNTIL THE GOVERNMENT/CIA/UN STOLE IT FROM ME ASK ME FOR DETAILS AT [email protected]M) AND THEN SHE MOVED IN BETWEEN ME AND THE COMPUTER SCREEN WHICH CONTAINED THE VALUABLE RUSSIAN PLANS AND QUITE FRANKLY THIS WAS THE LAST STRAW SO I STOOD UP AND STARTED TO YELL OUT AT THIS WENCH AS LOUDLY AS MY BLOODY LIPS WOULD ALLOW (VERY) AND LONG STORY SHORT I CHOKE SLAMMED HER THROUGH A FOLDING TABLE AND THAT IS WHY I AM BY WRIT OF A CONTINENTAL CONGRESS NOT ALLOWED TO READ BOOKS ANY LONGER




OKay so...I don't get it???/ How was the Snake involeved???


----------



## AnnMarie

troubadours said:


> so ne way about fedding...
> 
> the other day my mom follow me into the Kithcen and once in their, she pulled me to a chair, strapped, and put a funnel of cake battered into my throat?????? DO You think she is try to fed me, she made a reference to "BLUEBERRY". thought?!




I think the word was "bluberry".... bluh-ber-ry.


----------



## Rowan

i saw this thing today where sumwon said they had never beeen on tv, but i cud have sworn that i saw sumthing uhbout a sweedish thing and a talk shoe, but i guess i cud be so wrong. All this eeting from my fedder make my brane a bit fuzy.


----------



## Uriel

Adamantoise said:


> OMG...A FRED ABOWT FEDDING!
> I ORDERED A FED VAN TO MY HOWSE,BUT IT GOT STUCKED...
> I GOT PICZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M SAD NOW!



Wuz thet trukk fooel of gud fudz?/ 


I kin has Lasagna!?!


-Uriel


----------



## Adamantoise

Uriel said:


> Wuz thet trukk fooel of gud fudz?/
> 
> 
> I kin has Lasagna!?!
> 
> 
> -Uriel



*reminnded of trajedy of ded trukk*


----------



## Uriel

Butt, if deadr trukk iz dead...ite wudntt mynd if yoo...

8 it 2!?!

I can has lasagna-cuhvred-trukk!?!


-Uriel


----------



## Uriel

Fedding Cartoons

You are looking at the "fedding" cartoon page from the CartoonStock directory. Follow the links on this page to search on other topics or to purchase reproduction rights for any of these images or merchandise incorporating the cartoons.


Eye gesz Fedding is ahbowt teazyn Dogz??? 

View attachment Fedding1.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise

Wen ppl say 'camra adds ten pownds' I found a camra that dose-look:







Iz a FED camra.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Adamantoise said:


> Wen ppl say 'camra adds ten pownds' I found a camra that dose-look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iz a FED camra.



Troubadours should use this to take pics of her hot Mom.......


----------



## Santaclear

How much weight loss does everyone plan to gain in 2009?


----------



## Jay West Coast

Santaclear said:


> How much weight loss does everyone plan to gain in 2009?



And also, how much weight will everyone [ever] gain between September 2, 2012 and April 22, 2014?


Post pix pls thx


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

imfree said:


> OK, here are the before and after pictures.
> "Before" had woofers that weighed about
> 5 oz, each, and cheap mylar tweeters
> that weighed about 1.5 oz each. Each
> cabinet had virtually no acoustic damping
> material.
> 
> "After" has magnetically shielded woofers
> that weigh a good 4 lbs each. Cloth dome
> tweeters, with canceler magnets, weigh
> about 2 lbs each. Added acoustic damping,
> filling the bass ports(new woofers required
> sealed box), and high grade crossover
> capacitors, bring the pair weight of these
> "girls" to about 21 lbs.
> 
> The woofers have solid metal phasing plugs
> that may not show in the picture.
> 
> After:


I'm prety sur dis is a morf.


----------



## CleverBomb

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm prety sur dis is a morf.


Do you think we are all idiots? You're not funny. They are so obviously photoshopped, and I should know - I've seen a lot of photoshopped images. You can tell from the pixels.

-Rusty
(Aware of all Internet Traditions)


----------



## imfree

CleverBomb said:


> Do you think we are all idiots? You're not funny. They are so obviously photoshopped, and I should know - I've seen a lot of photoshopped images. You can tell from the pixels.
> 
> -Rusty
> (Aware of all Internet Traditions)



That image was not photoshopped! I used Picture It! 99 because
I'm Photoshop illiterate! I morphed my "after" speaker panel image 
on to the cabinets image from the "before" to make a better pic.
I really wasn't trying to mislead anyone. Honestly, those 6.5"
twins really did put on an awful lot of weight!

See, my "after" image isn't really that good!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

Hahaha, Edgar, we were kidding.  We were continuing the parody going on in the rest of the thread and saying things people say when images of women are taken and made to look like the woman is fatter. It was a joke. 

We now return you to your regulary scheduled parody thread.


----------



## imfree

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Hahaha, Edgar, we were kidding.  We were continuing the parody going on in the rest of the thread and saying things people say when images of women are taken and made to look like the woman is fatter. It was a joke.
> 
> We now return you to your regulary scheduled parody thread.



I knew that. I wouldn't have admitted being PhotoShop illiterate
in a serious thread. Come to think of it, I also would have found
a prettier subject for the B & A WG pictures, too!:bow:


----------



## Santaclear

Adamantoise said:


> OMG...A FRED ABOWT FEDDING!
> I ORDERED A FED VAN TO MY HOWSE,BUT IT GOT STUCKED...
> I GOT PICZ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'M SAD NOW!



I ate to tell you but this trucks a morph.

No way a truck would be that fat even if it is fed x and besides if you look the building is little


----------



## kinkykitten

Rebecca said:


> Is Fedding the act of stuffing Kevin Fedderline? I'm pretty sure that's illegal in 48 states and in Puerto Rico. (Though they turn a blind eye to it in Las Vegas)



Lmao


----------



## Amatrix

Jay West Coast said:


> And also, how much weight will everyone [ever] gain between September 2, 2012 and April 22, 2014?
> 
> 
> Post pix pls thx



30 pounds... maybay 40 if you send gift cards for owlive gartens...


i love this thread.


----------



## Wagimawr

imfree said:


> PhotoShop illiterate


serious fail is serious?


----------



## mergirl

troubadours said:


> Okay let's set the Factstraight. "Fedding" and "Federism," is disgusting. It ois when a Man, to my Understanding, Takes a Woman into A chambber and Fedds her until she has Death of a HeaRT ATTACK. and then the man wishesd to have sex upon her fat rolls.


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaa!!! You are a comedy genius!! i almost pissed my pants there. Your comedy has so many layers of humour! Even if you mean it ..its still funny!!! I need diagrams of these Fedding chambers.. any necro-fatroll fucking fedders willing to draw me one???? pleaaaseeeee... are the walls made of pie bricks held together with weigh gain powder cement???
Thank you for making me laugh hairstyle lady!!! hahahahahah braw!

xmer


----------



## troubadours

Thanks Too All Who Took The Tim To Read And Rate My thread, God Bless You for Your Input, and Well-Thought-Out-Decision. If you Tried to Stop This Thread, YOU FAILED, and i Would Like To Introduce you to: "Gooogle.com, "SENSE OF HUMOR," you Could Use One!!!!!!" Lol. I will Need your Support to Continued in 2009, Look Forward to More Threads and More Posts Forever, You have No idea How High Up this Goes.....

Love,
"Troubadours"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Thanks In Advance To Troubadours For Those HAWT Pictures Of Your Mom. I Know That You Will Not Make Me Keep Begging. I Have A Big Sense Of Humor To Go Along With My Huge Belly And Ass. I Will Post Pics Of Ice Cream On My Big Ass If You Post More Pics Of Big...........Trucks. Thank You For Keeping My Big Ass Covered In Ice Cream Dream Alive.


----------



## troubadours

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thanks In Advance To Troubadours For Those HAWT Pictures Of Your Mom. I Know That You Will Not Make Me Keep Begging. I Have A Big Sense Of Humor To Go Along With My Huge Belly And Ass. I Will Post Pics Of Ice Cream On My Big Ass If You Post More Pics Of Big...........Trucks. Thank You For Keeping My Big Ass Covered In Ice Cream Dream Alive.



Wow that is HOTT...!!!!! I literally just Masterated to The Thought Of This. Thanks, for you're Posts, HAPPY NEW YEAR "AND" GOD BLES.


----------



## mergirl

troubadours said:


> Wow that is HOTT...!!!!! I literally just Masterated to The Thought Of This. Thanks, for you're Posts, HAPPY NEW YEAR "AND" GOD BLES.


totally i masticated too! 
happy new year ya bunch of nutters.. and remember there is an extra second being added to this year, so even the year is bigger! 

xmer


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

God Bles All Huge Asses Covered In Ice Cream


----------



## Wagimawr

Wagimawr said:


> serious fail *is* serious


..........


----------



## Wild Zero

Yeh girlfrend, keep ganning!


----------



## Paquito

Rebecca said:


> Is Fedding the act of stuffing Kevin Fedderline? I'm pretty sure that's illegal in 48 states and in Puerto Rico. (Though they turn a blind eye to it in Las Vegas)



No, its 49 now, Rhode Island buckled.

But seriously, this thread wins at life
that is, until it dies and I get to make love to its smezy rollz :eat2::eat1:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

free2beme04 said:


> No, its 49 now, Rhode Island buckled.
> 
> But seriously, this thread wins at life
> that is, until it dies and I get to make love to its smezy rollz :eat2::eat1:



Smezy rollz? Is that anything like Stanky Ballz?


----------



## Jay West Coast

omg this is awesum i hopp its 2009 forever

kinai c aNUTHer Fedding morph. the last won was atRACKtive doz that mean iM a fa


----------



## johnnytattoos

I dont even no u ppl but i no that pic is shopped. The real pic wuz taken by my bff who got phat spekkers deliverd to hide his pron colection. And anyway I dont even have to masterate cuz thats wut hose on myspace r 4 n I dont even liek myspace anymore.


----------



## Santaclear

I'm pretty sure this thread put on some weight over the holidays.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe

That truck sayz "ground fedder"

oK serusly - dat's jst groz.


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> I'm pretty sure this thread put on some weight over the holidays.


jessum, as atted 25 turkey, 400 cream and weighed 2 elephants then my clothes fell off. lol
Oh that reminds me.. i remember reading a story ages ago on the weight board and it was hilarious.. has anyone read it cause i wanted to show it to my my pal.
it was like this..seriously: Then she was 25 stone, then 30, then 40.. then 30 again.. 
(and this is the crux of the hilarity which i loved)... Then she was 40 stone and sent a naked picture to her mom who got so shocked by her fat that she had a heart attack and died!!! 
whooat!!?? lmao.. it must still exist.. it was the funniest one handed piece of writing i ever did read!!


----------



## Santaclear

Adamantoise said:


>



Enny update on this truck?????


----------



## mergirl

jessum, i atted 51 turky this time and only 300 cram..i stucked in my house, than a turky atted me and it was fat too thrn someonr attred the turky that atted me and was the fattest in the world and nedded 5 heicoppers to lift them and thery atted the hellicopters!! I was soo busy,i didnt have time to telz yo this befor!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

post pix o fatted turky plz kthx


----------



## Cors

We just decided to name our new cat Feedee. Greedy Feedee.


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> post pix o fatted turky plz kthx


sozr cant post picx of fatted turke i atted my carema 2? i is soooooooooo greedsy!!


----------



## Paquito

I fedded FLWs PM box and noe it cant ate no mo PMs


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> sozr cant post picx of fatted turke i atted my carema 2? i is soooooooooo greedsy!!



I like turky. :eat1::eat1: 

View attachment Turkey-Maze.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Fedding is sirius buisness. if you don't be careful it can get out of control and u can asplode.


----------



## Santaclear

That turkey is dope.


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> I like turky. :eat1::eat1:


jessum, so muck more fatternin than turkey whic is nno fatterning so no point!!?? 
P.s i atted 89999994446 cream. I fell so fat now.!!
my belly is too huuses now, so big i squashed my next door naybur .is dead, cas i i so fatted!!!


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> jessum, so muck more fatternin than turkey whic is nno fatterning so no point!!??
> P.s i atted 89999994446 cream. I fell so fat now.!!
> my belly is too huuses now, so big i squashed my next door naybur .is dead, cas i i so fatted!!!



Sorry about your naybur.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> Sorry about your naybur.



how fat wuz naybur?


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> how fat wuz naybur?



She was squashed now shes dead.  

Be cool Greenie maybe mer post weights later


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> Sorry about your naybur.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> how fat wuz naybur?





Santaclear said:


> She was squashed now shes dead.
> 
> Be cool Greenie maybe mer post weights later



i so sad so i atted neebur i sitted on. She was 700lbs. she hid etten 500 turky so was very fat!!  Almost i cud not ate her all. after i atted her i was 1500lbs. I burst out my huuse cus i gut so fat by my neebur. i dont no what to do? i too fat for huos now! :blush: it is asham for me. mabi you bring me turky? I havin to ate bricks and my huose now.. oh i gettin SO fat now!!!


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> i so sad so i atted neebur i sitted on. She was 700lbs. she hid etten 500 turky so was very fat!!  Almost i cud not ate her all. after i atted her i was 1500lbs. I burst out my huuse cus i gut so fat by my neebur. i dont no what to do? i too fat for huos now! :blush: it is asham for me. mabi you bring me turky? I havin to ate bricks and my huose now.. oh i gettin SO fat now!!!



Ddnit you try to get help for her before you ate her?????????? :smitten:


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> Ddnit you try to get help for her before you ate her?????????? :smitten:


No. i dint like her..she atted some of mi turky befor she got satt on and then atte. I was goin to call polis but got toooo hungry so attd my teli phoon too,,. :eat2:
A cows jus walk past me so i gote more cream!! well done! i now fatter than ever!!:eat1::eat1::eat1::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

ZOMG that is dangnerous 

U culd asplode from etting tooo much! I seed it in an MSN article. They proveded that obesity has 278% of making you asplode and it is contageous!!!1!


Do u have a fedder? Irf so they shuld be in prisson for attempted asplosion!


----------



## mergirl

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> ZOMG that is dangnerous
> 
> U culd asplode from etting tooo much! I seed it in an MSN article. They proveded that obesity has 278% of making you asplode and it is contageous!!!1!
> 
> 
> Do u have a fedder? Irf so they shuld be in prisson for attempted asplosion!


no..i have no fedder. i fed only myself  aww. i think i mite asplode soon..oh oh! 
oh! i found mi mobil sel fone in my fat rolls and phoned for polis befor i atted it. polis came and i attted them too, but befor that i got them to bring me 400 turky. i ate 250 turky. i am now 2000lbs. feel so skinny.. think i neeed a fedder..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mergirl et evr ting til I go et her


----------



## Santaclear

.........


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I wil et Santa to if he gots prob wit ettin Mergirl


----------



## Rowan

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I wil et Santa to if he gots prob wit ettin Mergirl



dose mergirl tayste lik turkees?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Rowan said:


> dose mergirl tayste lik turkees?



she taystid lik chickin.........


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I wil et Santa to if he gots prob wit ettin Mergirl



Post pix b4 u asplode plz kthx


----------



## Fatgirlfan

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Fedding is sirius buisness. if you don't be careful it can get out of control and u can asplode.



well tube fedding should be ill legal.


----------



## mergirl

Helo? heloo helooo.??
I s in side GEF's belly..belly belly! 
It is dark and smelz lik turky 
think a will ate mi way owt mabi!?


----------



## Amatrix

mergirl said:


> Helo? heloo helooo.??
> I s in side GEF's belly..belly belly!
> It is dark and smelz lik turky
> think a will ate mi way owt mabi!?



negative points for posts about VORE instead of febbing



*faps anywayz*


----------



## Santaclear

Adamantoise said:


>



I was Thinking.

Does Fed Ex truck mean it's Fed Ex cause you fed your ex????? Well no wonder she's your ex if you fedder nonconsensual till her ass emploded!!! 

Gwow up, we're not Ninconpoops.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Amatrix said:


> negative points for posts about VORE instead of febbing
> 
> 
> 
> *faps anywayz*



post pix o fappin atz muh bellie kthx


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I wil et Santa to if he gots prob wit ettin Mergirl



I have no probem. She asked for it and was disrespectfull. :bow:


----------



## imfree

I reckon y'all needs ta look out fer me. I met me one'a them
mewchel ganners in that thar othur 4rum. I kud b upta 500
pouwns an 'splodin' soon, mahsailf. I wundur iffun
mewchel gannin's thu saim az feddin'?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> I have no problm with it. She asked for it and was Bad.



so u lik me ettin mergirl?


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> so u lik me ettin mergirl?



I kind of liked it. 

I didn't Believe her about the 500 turkeys


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> I kind of liked it.
> 
> I didn't Believe her about the 500 turkeys



thay were chikins


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> thay were chikins



Whatever  It was Preposterous.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I no u lik it


----------



## Santaclear

elf course I do but I'm no Idiot.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

So wut if she onle et 457 chikins.....itz stil hawt.....


----------



## Santaclear

imfree said:


> I reckon y'all needs ta look out fer me. I met me one'a them
> mewchel ganners in that thar othur 4rum. I kud b upta 500
> pouwns an 'splodin' soon, mahsailf. I wundur iffun
> mewchel gannin's thu saim az feddin'?



No one needs a room or a thread to gain. We're fat anway.

I been wear you are buddy. My fed ex said it was mutuwal - turned out was MOO-chual, you know?? heh heh. heh heh 

I just feel as long as everyones honest and approoches it with respect we'll all be unhappy.


----------



## Santaclear

I meant Happy :doh:


----------



## imfree

Santaclear said:


> I meant Happy :doh:


 Ah thaink yer raht, Santa!:bow:


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> I have no probem. She asked for it and was disrespectfull.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> so u lik me ettin mergirl?





Santaclear said:


> I kind of liked it.
> 
> I didn't Believe her about the 500 turkeys





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> thay were chikins





Santaclear said:


> Whatever  It was Preposterous.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I no u lik it





Santaclear said:


> elf course I do but I'm no Idiot.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> So wut if she onle et 457 chikins.....itz stil hawt.....





I atted 500 turky!? why not believ mi? is going to at mi way oot of gef now.. coz mi nabur has atted her way out of me and it is too cramped now in g.e.f's belly. 
:eat2::eat2::eat2:
i hungry now.. will need to find lots to eat. Not turky tho. I am angry at them. mite ate swans now.


----------



## mergirl

Amatrix said:


> negative points for posts about VORE instead of febbing
> 
> 
> 
> *faps anywayz*



i sorry. i wantid more febbing but it was dark in G.E.F's belly sew hud to ate mi way oot. i not normal a caniblee. it was only way i cud feb again. how much yu way?? i, think i loss wait in GEF belly.. so now only many 1000lbs.. 
 Santa disnt beliv mi abut attin 500 turky. i'm so mad at him!!
:eat1::wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> I atted 500 turky!? why not believ mi? is going to at mi way oot of gef now.. coz mi nabur has atted her way out of me and it is too cramped now in g.e.f's belly.
> :eat2::eat2::eat2:
> i hungry now.. will need to find lots to eat. Not turky tho. I am angry at them. mite ate swans now.



were they Little turkeys?


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> were they Little turkeys?


Thi wer little turky till i fedded them!! compared to me thi wer little!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> I atted 500 turky!? why not believ mi? is going to at mi way oot of gef now.. coz mi nabur has atted her way out of me and it is too cramped now in g.e.f's belly.
> :eat2::eat2::eat2:
> i hungry now.. will need to find lots to eat. Not turky tho. I am angry at them. mite ate swans now.




I cannt her u 

Mus be cuz u in muy bellie.....


----------



## TotallyReal

Cool thread. Love to see that it still going strong.


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I cannt her u
> 
> Mus be cuz u in muy bellie.....


I thot i got owt?? hmm. ..
heelp. heellp!!
I in Gefs belly, i thot i got out but it mite have been a dreem!


----------



## Paquito

mergirl said:


> I in Gefs belly, i thot i got out but it mite have been a dreem!



post pix and thers fatted turky in it 4 u






NOM NOM NOM

..too late...


----------



## Amatrix

mergirl said:


> i sorry. i wantid more febbing but it was dark in G.E.F's belly sew hud to ate mi way oot. i not normal a caniblee. it was only way i cud feb again. how much yu way?? i, think i loss wait in GEF belly.. so now only many 1000lbs..
> Santa disnt beliv mi abut attin 500 turky. i'm so mad at him!!
> :eat1::wubu:



AHAHAHAH I had to have a friend read this to me... I am only good for about 3 sentences...simple ones.

tits awight. 
i am over 3 gs. whevber dat meenz.
boifrind tolded meh i was fat, and said free g baybay.
dew look smallr from in side GEFs bellay.
poooooore poooooooore mergirlz.
sum1 feb her qwik!
moar terkeys!:happy:


----------



## Santaclear

TotallyReal said:


> Cool thread. Love to see that it still going strong.



Help yourself to a turkey from that pail over there. :eat1:


----------



## imfree

Did anyone hear that UPS and FedEX just completed a merger? That's 
right, now all our parcels are going to be shipped FedUPS!:doh::doh::doh:


----------



## mergirl

Amatrix said:


> AHAHAHAH I had to have a friend read this to me... I am only good for about 3 sentences...simple ones.
> 
> tits awight.
> i am over 3 gs. whevber dat meenz.
> boifrind tolded meh i was fat, and said free g baybay.
> dew look smallr from in side GEFs bellay.
> poooooore poooooooore mergirlz.
> sum1 feb her qwik!
> moar terkeys!:happy:


hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I wil hav turkees et mergirl outta muy bellie........


----------



## mergirl

i all confus/? did turky ate mi? Am i in gef bellie or not in gef bellie?? and..where turky bucket.. hehe :eat1::eat1::eat1::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

u in de beg fet turkee bellie now wit me.......


----------



## KHayes666

newwwwwwwwwwwwportt msioahggggggggg

eveyrone wang chung tonighttttttttttttttttt!!!!

*passes out out*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

KHayes666 said:


> newwwwwwwwwwwwportt msioahggggggggg
> 
> eveyrone wang chung tonighttttttttttttttttt!!!!
> 
> *passes out out*



*wutchs turkees et kevin*


----------



## Adamantoise

I fink sumones owt 2 git the fedders...







I scared... :shocked:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*sinds turkees to et Adamantoise to*


----------



## imfree

Nancy and Sharon fedded me a massive super cheezy
mac and cheese dish with lot'sa ground beef innit:eat1:
today, thought I'd share the news of that blessing,
mmmmmmmm-good!!!:eat2:


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u in de beg fet turkee bellie now wit me.......


i se! You want lot ov turky??? )
hihihihi!!


----------



## Adamantoise

Corn Fed chikin legz? Discus!


----------



## mergirl

Adamantoise said:


> Corn Fed chikin legz? Discus!


I ATTED 301 of thom!:eat2::eat2::eat1::eat1:
will yu cock them fir mee? :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> I ATTED 301 of thom!:eat2::eat2::eat1::eat1:
> will yu cock them fir mee? :happy:



tem chikins et Adam lon time ego....


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> tem chikins et Adam lon time ego....


 relly?
poor adam. 
I im sad, wish turky will stop etting everyone.
tho i atted 600 to the power 10 turky today!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> relly?
> poor adam.
> I im sad, wish turky will stop etting everyone.
> tho i atted 600 to the power 10 turky today!



We hav to et turkee togeta to stopp et


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

I just gotta say, I love where this thread has went. xP


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> We hav to et turkee togeta to stopp et


jes. is thi onli way!
togeter we can ate maby 1008 turky?
we need start cause soon hole dimensions wil get atted by turki.
i angry at turtkeee so much 
i need 600 creem too to wash thi turky down tho too,,
oh my! we will be so fat we will splodse!!
but it will be to save dimensions.. so we is hero!¬


----------



## sugarmoore

JiminOR said:


> While you're waiting for your answer, how about I fix you a sandwich or 15?



mmmm...sammy..:eat2:


----------



## mergirl

i jus atted 508 closet fa's! They tast lik chickens!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> I just gotta say, I love where this thread has went. xP



we et u to if u want us too



mergirl said:


> jes. is thi onli way!
> togeter we can ate maby 1008 turky?
> we need start cause soon hole dimensions wil get atted by turki.
> i angry at turtkeee so much
> i need 600 creem too to wash thi turky down tho too,,
> oh my! we will be so fat we will splodse!!
> but it will be to save dimensions.. so we is hero!¬



I creem when u sed asplode :blush:



mergirl said:


> i jus atted 508 closet fa's! They tast lik chickens!



Best.Post.On.Dimensions.Eva

I chewed them up and spit them back out myself...cause I thought they tasted like shit


----------



## Adamantoise

*_Summun Chikkin Armee*_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Adamantoise said:


> *_Summun Chikkin Armee*_



Now I'm horny again....jeez thanks


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> we et u to if u want us too
> 
> 
> 
> I creem when u sed asplode :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> Best.Post.On.Dimensions.Eva
> 
> I chewed them up and spit them back out myself...cause I thought they tasted like shit


hihi. jessu,/.asplodin makin me wet!
clooset Faa make shit go in my muwth 
bad!
haha..spit them is such good idea!  
Yo ar best!


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

troubadours said:


> Okay let's set the Factstraight. "Fedding" and "Federism," is disgusting. It ois when a Man, to my Understanding, Takes a Woman into A chambber and Fedds her until she has Death of a HeaRT ATTACK. and then the man wishesd to have sex upon her fat rolls.



HAHA! *pees self in laughter*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> hihi. jessu,/.asplodin makin me wet!
> clooset Faa make shit go in my muwth
> bad!
> haha..spit them is such good idea!
> Yo ar best!




I angeree wit u now cuz u med me fell ote chare wen u sed shit go in ur muwth


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I angeree wit u now cuz u med me fell ote chare wen u sed shit go in ur muwth



I onle atted 300 shit. nit muck caloriys in shit. so i only got about 2 house fatter!! 
wil not eat shit anymore..les it is tirkee shit an it attatched on turkee bottum.
:eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::kiss2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> I onle atted 300 shit. nit muck caloriys in shit. so i only got about 2 house fatter!!
> wil not eat shit anymore..les it is tirkee shit an it attatched on turkee bottum.
> :eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::kiss2:



I goze peee on meself frum histiricul laffin now, kthx


----------



## mergirl

iv u pee on turkees i wont eet them!!! 
tats disglustin! I onlee eat humens, turkee buttom shit and turki and creem! 
this hus gone to farr now!!! 
ok, i will onlee ate pee that is in turkee urinary tract. only that!
:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat1::eat1:
i wonder hoz muxk turkee pee is in calorys? i dont think mush!!  maby onlt about same as a small grayp..??:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I peez on u if u mek me angree mergirl


----------



## Santaclear

In Rhode Island there's a turkey in a diaper that weighs 400 pounds. :smitten:

(The diaper weighs four pounds.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Post pix plz kthx


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I peez on u if u mek me angree mergirl


sory!! plez dont peez on mi. wil get mi umbabella anywa! 



Santaclear said:


> In Rhode Island there's a turkey in a diaper that weighs 400 pounds. :smitten:
> 
> (The diaper weighs four pounds.)


thas disgustng!! i will ate it tho! :wubu:
yu are sex!


----------



## Fascinita

mergirl said:


> I onle atted 300 shit. nit muck caloriys in shit. so i only got about 2 house fatter!!
> wil not eat shit anymore..les it is tirkee shit an it attatched on turkee bottum.
> :eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1::kiss2:



Turkeys are dangerous characters, I reckon.

Now me, I have my thoughts on Federism and they incluse barrels of slurry. It's' not turkey slurry, ether. Its the kind you need a funnel to make somebody feel well fedd. You put that into the person with via the funel, IOW. It is very satisfying for all nvolved, between condescending adults. Sure they say that, but what if one gets hurt? Its is otrageous!!!! 

Note: Feding between two girls is HOTTTT!!!1! :blush:


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Turkeys are dangerous characters, I reckon.
> 
> Now me, I have my thoughts on Federism and they incluse barrels of slurry. It's' not turkey slurry, ether. Its the kind you need a funnel to make somebody feel well fedd. You put that into the person with via the funel, IOW. It is very satisfying for all involed, between condescending adults. :eat2:



I meant the turkeys are happy not bodder anyone. Beef urine twine condensing adult. :bow: 

View attachment thanksgiving.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

dem turkees got dem appul botom jeens n the bootts wit the fir.........


----------



## Fascinita

That is _more_ dangerous than I said! Please think what you do before you go and perform it. Please. The condensation will _get_ on you and then what will you do.

The world will look at you with content, that is what will happen I promise you; Sure it will feel great, but it is too much to aspect that bigness in people (Fatness and Eatting) will be excepted by the people= of the earth;. Be careful. Do not let anyone find you doing that unless its co-sending adults.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dem turkees tirn arond n give tat bigg bootee a slapp......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl.....teh hole thred wuz lookin at hir


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mer hit the flor, nex ting u kno mergirl got lo lo lo lo.......


----------



## Santaclear

You not unnerstand. Turkees are Free, day errant Mammals. Sense????? :doh:

So long as air booty, everyone swill be happy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

*givs santa bigg boottee a slapp fo good meshure*


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> That is _more_ dangerous than I said! Please think what you do before you go and perform it. Please. The condensation will _get_ on you and then what will you do.
> 
> The world will look at you with content, that is what will happen I promise you; Sure it will feel great, but it is too much to aspect that bigness in people (Fatness and Eatting) will be excepted by the people= of the earth;. Be careful. Do not let anyone find you doing that unless its co-sending adults.



Teh world wool not take Second Glance. Is codepeasants antidepressent what a pleasant surprise!!??:doh::bounce: You nebber no.

Tank abonnet BEFOUR minding own busness, Fascneta. Its only rite baby


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *givs santa bigg boottee a slapp fo good meshure*



Buffet slap turkey by. Tenkyoo GIF :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

U sed buffett....now Iz turnd on agin......:doh:


----------



## Fascinita

Buffet. :smitten: PLEASE fed me at teh buffet. At least ten plates or more.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tun arond n giv ur bigg boottee a slapp frst.......


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> tun arond n giv ur bigg boottee a slapp frst.......



Dayum! Girl, you like turkey booty, dontcha?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> Dayum! Girl, you like turkey booty, dontcha?




Shhhhh don lit mergirl kno thet thar iz sum left or she et it all......


----------



## mergirl

whattwasthat???? Did i hear gobblin???


----------



## Santaclear

fat goblins frem internet downlow :bow: 

View attachment CR_goblinFRONT.jpg


View attachment wu-goblin-2-01.jpg


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> fat goblins frem internet downlow :bow:


Muahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!! That is the cutest and most ugly thing i have ever seen!!!! My brain is confused!
whoops..slipped out of fedding character there!!
i men.. whirs ma turkeee??


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> Muahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!! That is the cutest and most ugly thing i have ever seen!!!! My brain is confused!
> whoops..slipped out of fedding character there!!
> i men.. whirs ma turkeee??



Is in snow, yet looking friendly.  

View attachment 2468033396_8a0ef8fa86.jpg


----------



## mergirl

EEK!! Another cute but yet kinna ugly beasty.. 'cuggly' is what it is!
awwwww..
I is goin to ate it up!! Want anothir 399 tho...!!


----------



## Santaclear

So I wanted to lean more than I went to google n' found this

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fedding


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> So I wanted to lean more than I went to google n' found this
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fedding


Hahahahahaha! Brilliant! I'm not sure that would be in my top ten of things i would like to do...


----------



## Santaclear

There is more

http://www.carnivalconnections.com/cruisetalk/forums/p/57740/217679.aspx

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAVVUFYiglU

http://home.napster.com/ns/music/track.html?track_id=24834135

http://clothing.cafepress.com/item/breast-fedding-bib/8831929

Its' whirred.I liked the one about muthers beast fedding baby:eat2:


----------



## mergirl

hahahaha.. now thats just mental.. upsidedown dinner.. interesting.. will need to try that sometime!


----------



## Santaclear

had to check in one more time to see if anything going on here. 

I really miss this thread????? ????!?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> had to check in one more time to see if anything going on here.
> 
> I really miss this thread????? ????!?



*sinds in chikin armee to et Santa*


----------



## Fascinita

And I quowte:

_"I have also heard that feedign the fish is not like feeding ducks at a lake. You can start a feeding frenzy that can be a belt overwhelming.' '_


----------



## Adamantoise

Sumwon fedded dis bag...commentz plz.


----------



## Fascinita

Adamantoise said:


> Sumwon fedded dis bag...commentz plz.



Tha is HOt!!!!`!!1 

You hav good tasted. (Don't mean 'you taste good} ROFLMAO!!!! :eat2::eat2: How YOU doin}


----------



## Santaclear

hey maybe its a little late but I just realized this thread is *..question about Fedding?* so shouldnt everything on the thread be only questions??

like this???

what does everyone think????? ?!


----------



## Fascinita

Santaclear said:


> hey maybe its a little late but I just realized this thread is *..question about Fedding?* so shouldnt everything on the thread be only questions??
> 
> like this???
> 
> what does everyone think????? ?!



Thank yo! THANK yo for bringing to our attention this problem.

How much you eated this morning? Also, is it wrong?


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Thank yo! THANK yo for bringing to our attention this problem.
> 
> How much you eated this morning? Also, is it wrong?



eaten I this morning almost 2 hole jars of Fluffernutter??? :doh::eat1: plus is something wrong??? !?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> eaten I this morning almost 2 hole jars of Fluffernutter??? :doh::eat1: plus is something wrong??? !?



Did u feeded chikin armee flufffernuts so tey don et u?


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Did u feeded chikin armee flufffernuts so tey don et u?



Et tu? Ze chikins you see, zey was vewy free wange. :eat1:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I herz tat free wange iz fattest


----------



## Santaclear

Yes. Ze chickens, zey r curvy.


----------



## Adamantoise

I HERD U LIEK CHIKINZ.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I wantz too peez un tat chikin


----------



## imfree

I come outta' thu horsepistol so hongry lass nite that I 
fedded myseff aumost a hole Papa J's supersize piezza!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Did u haz chikin on ur peeza? 


Hehe....I sed pee-za


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Did u haz chikin on ur peeza?
> 
> 
> Hehe....I sed pee-za



Ah hayud cow-meet an' peppahronny sawsege awn mah 
pieza, :doh:butcha' no whut thay saiy, awl meet tasts lahk
chikkin'!


----------



## Santaclear

What I want to Know, has there ever been a Time with face squashing and Sitting and Feeding, where the customer has Disappeared beneath the mammoth Buttocks Thighs ect?????? If he was recovered Id like to hear- it would be very Erratic :smitten::smitten::wubu::blush:

Ulcer the couch-busting broad :bow: 

like to here


----------



## mergirl

i want to now if the custumer fell up the bottom and came oot the mouth?..
that would be xciting..but only if they had pee on them and then ate 500 chicken and 2 turkee.


----------



## Santaclear

If customer was lost, vanish beneath the Buttocks would not be Hilarious whether he ate 1,000 turkeys wood stuffing huh????  por que He has a Family and popple who care about hymn.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I tink turkee iz a metifur......


----------



## Santaclear

mettifer?:blush:?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

it purdee dam beeg turkee......


----------



## Santaclear

dammit greena


......

where turkey????

&if Costumer got crushed, where he go??


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

u no I etted tat hole beeg..........turkee all bi misilf n et wuz deleeshuz :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear

intrasting I like to get them with Pepper spray.


----------



## Fascinita

I Fedd all your tukesy when you werent looking


----------



## Santaclear

I'm Sirius. Can you show pictaires?


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> If customer was lost, vanish beneath the Buttocks would not be Hilarious whether he ate 1,000 turkeys wood stuffing huh????  por que He has a Family and popple who care about hymn.


yes. i saw a thing about that on FoX ..said that a whole family vanished up an arsehole and had to eat dead turkee to survive until a plane came.  sorry if i offended anyone. i am itittled to mi oppiniin!!!!!


----------



## imfree

Ah jes dont git thiss. Thiss heer's thu onlee thred
in DimmerLand thaat reeds lahk we tawk(not cawk,
Greenie!) in 10Asee! O yeh, Ah done et lot'sa
chikkens an way 'bowt 450 pouns noaw! Gotta
git that chikken in this heer poast:doh:, ya no!


----------



## mergirl

imfree said:


> Ah jes dont git thiss. Thiss heer's thu onlee thred
> in DimmerLand thaat reeds lahk we tawk(not cawk,
> Greenie!) in 10Asee! O yeh, Ah done et lot'sa
> chikkens an way 'bowt 450 pouns noaw! Gotta
> git that chikken in this heer poast:doh:, ya no!


arrgghh ev et wiv wrote lik we tolked thin ah wid be tolkin lik this..!!
thurrrs bin a murrrrrrrrrderrr!! hunners ov turkees! Up an arrrrrrasehooole!


----------



## Fascinita

Unsubskyebing!

This thred is giving me a hedachue.

:eat2::eat1:


----------



## mergirl

Fascinita said:


> Unsubskyebing!
> 
> This thred is giving me a hedachue.
> 
> :eat2::eat1:


hehehe.. Fascinita is gon cos i atted her!!


----------



## Fascinita

mergirl said:


> hehehe.. Fascinita is gon cos i atted her!!



Does that men I, like a turnkey? :batting:


----------



## mergirl

Fascinita said:


> Does that men I, like a turnkey? :batting:


oopps musta burped her up again.. 
i taste turkee
yum.yum. i atted her again..


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> Ah jes dont git thiss. Thiss heer's thu onlee thred
> in DimmerLand thaat reeds lahk we tawk(not cawk,
> Greenie!) in 10Asee! O yeh, Ah done et lot'sa
> chikkens an way 'bowt 450 pouns noaw! Gotta
> git that chikken in this heer poast:doh:, ya no!



i iz angree agin cuz i cannt rep u 4 not cawk


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Does that men I, like a turnkey? :batting:



Did that he bub resubscribed mean curtain will outlandish 1,000 turkeys???????:doh:

Is that for famly, upset memberth between cheeks squash buttocks, remmber for some considertion as poor member 1,000 pound cock to wander

is it any surprise board never sees to surprise me.U people:blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I sure wish I could figure out what in heck you said about a 1000 lb cock but on second thought....just reading those three words was enough to satisfy me


----------



## Tracii

Lordy! that would be a big one huh?


----------



## Adamantoise

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I sure wish I could figure out what in heck you said about a 1000 lb cock but on second thought....just reading those three words was enough to satisfy me



Saw this an' thawt ov u-





A Stop Cock! (best I could do...sowwy).


----------



## mergirl

.................................................. 

View attachment chicken.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> ..................................................



I've had that one already


----------



## Amatrix

lololololerskates.

you people make my sides ache.


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I've had that one already


HU, so you dont do sloppy seconds then??


----------



## Adamantoise

Amatrix said:


> lololololerskates.
> 
> you people make my sides ache.



Appropriate GIF time...




lollerskates!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> HU, so you dont do sloppy seconds then??



I don't leave seconds....  :batting:


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't leave seconds....  :batting:


pls pst pix pls!


----------



## Adamantoise

Waht,no pix yet?  I sad nao.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

u no funnee Adim cuz u don sho pix to


----------



## Adamantoise

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u no funnee Adim cuz u don sho pix to



I dun hav piks...I ated mi camra.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Adamantoise said:


> I dun hav piks...I ated mi camra.



nows I turnd on agin :blush:


----------



## Adamantoise

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> nows I turnd on agin :blush:



I sry...


----------



## Santaclear

I am Threw with this thred

why no discuss proper TOPIC not?????grr

turkee in chikin COOL tasty but this not Foodee board after all said in done who can care any lesser?cry me a river

if the Mods ever see this thred it will make him sic


----------



## Adamantoise

proper topik-i ated it.it wuz gud. :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> I am Threw with this thred
> 
> why no discuss proper TOPIC not?????grr
> 
> turkee in chikin COOL tasty but this not Foodee board after all said in done who can care any lesser?cry me a river
> 
> if the Mods ever see this thred it will make him sic



hows abote I jus sind chikins to p on evre buddy then....


----------



## Adamantoise

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> hows abote I jus sind chikins to p on evre buddy then....



Y would u do that...onistly. :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Adamantoise said:


> Y would u do that...onistly. :doh:


.

cuz santa spoilt it al by says we kant tok abote etting.....


----------



## Adamantoise

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> .
> 
> cuz santa spoilt it al by says we kant tok abote etting.....







butt I dun want no chikin pea


----------



## Paquito

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> .
> 
> cuz santa spoilt it al by says we kant tok abote etting.....



cn we nibbliz on teh chiskins?

wif bbq suce?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

free2beme04 said:


> cn we nibbliz on teh chiskins?
> 
> wif bbq suce?



u so hott u git me torned on agin tee hee


----------



## troubadours

i am so proud and would like to extend accolades and kudos as "e-thanks" to all contributers who helped contributed to this thread and bring this boy to 15 pgs. thanks posters. thosters.


----------



## Adamantoise

troubadours said:


> i am so proud and would like to extend accolades and kudos as "e-thanks" to all contributers who helped contributed to this thread and bring this boy to 15 pgs. thanks posters. thosters.



Excellently put,Ms Troubadours. This thread has made me LOL on several occasions-it truely is a blessing.  Well done everyone!


----------



## Fascinita

troubadours said:


> i am so proud and would like to extend accolades and kudos as "e-thanks" to all contributers who helped contributed to this thread and bring this boy to 15 pgs. thanks posters. thosters.



You bet! No problemo et al. This bad boy is getting fat **from** getting fedded so much all the time. Hehah% I better stop or im getting very much caroused.


----------



## Santaclear

troubadours said:


> i am so proud and would like to extend accolades and kudos as "e-thanks" to all contributers who helped contributed to this thread and bring this boy to 15 pgs. thanks posters. thosters.



BUENO for the threed that ms. troudabours seen fit 2cum back and giver blessing!!!!!:doh:I for one was fed up with the pesters who make sound like a broken record (skipping cd) or glitch honor thier personnal needs like some selfish mannaquin!:smitten:you know????

But I learned. Es no use fredding Judging in casting Stone before the Facts are in and the first stool is passed:bow:
thanks


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

iz stil waten on hott pix o troubadour mum......


----------



## mergirl

iz still wantin px of gef pee on turkee!!!


----------



## Mishty

Nwo we no why seh gainns so ver faster 

View attachment Image4.jpg


----------



## Santaclear

Mudder pee on turkey? turky comfotable with being imobile


----------



## troubadours

Mishty said:


> Nwo we no why seh gainns so ver faster



F please don;t let a cop see this omg


----------



## Santaclear

This lobster bib is way too absorbent.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> iz still wantin px of gef pee on turkee!!!



Iz onelee haz pix o peez un u - u wunt me cher? :blush:


----------



## Adamantoise

found pic ov peas...n e 1 want?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

vish u lice wurld peez


----------



## mergirl

Adamantoise said:


> found pic ov peas...n e 1 want?


i wud lik 400 bijillion pees on turkree pls!!:wubu::wubu::happy::blush:


----------



## Adamantoise

mergirl said:


> i wud lik 400 bijillion pees on turkree pls!!:wubu::wubu::happy::blush:






hears a terky,I fownd it 4 u.


----------



## mergirl

Adamantoise said:


> hears a terky,I fownd it 4 u.


tnk yo. yum!!:wubu: mi belli is so happi i pooped oot my pants!!:blush: whoopsie daisies!:happy:


----------



## Santaclear

Zat turkey is really SO Fending for itself!!:smitten::smitten::smitten:

Confidence is so sexy::::eat2::eat1:


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> tnk yo. yum!!:wubu: mi belli is so happi i pooped oot my pants!!:blush: whoopsie daisies!:happy:



Am so sorry you crapped your drawers mergal pero so confident HAWT:doh::kiss2::kiss2::blush:


----------



## mergirl

why say i jobby mi drawers santa?? oh oh.. all my bootoons pooped off again!!:blush: AND mi shert pooped off to!!:wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

ooo now i see it was a typhoidgraphical errar! so happy your pants you pooped y bootoons


----------



## mergirl

:eat2::eat1: POOP!:wubu::blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> why say i jobby mi drawers santa??* oh oh.. all my bootoons pooped off again!!:blush: AND mi shert pooped off to!!*:wubu:




poste pix plz kthx


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> vish u lice wurld peez


Awl wee r saing, 
is "giv peas a chants".

-Rusty
(Ouch. That hurt my brain.)


----------



## Santaclear

Que es el thread, *"I got boned by Fantasy Feeder"*?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CleverBomb said:


> Awl wee r saing,
> is "giv peas a chants".
> 
> -Rusty
> (Ouch. That hurt my brain.)



Owch, fukk ima ote o rep agin :doh:


----------



## Fatgirlfan

Iss et emmoral tou fahttne a pet oar otherwize paratise fedding on a pett??

I jest wnat annsers!!


----------



## mergirl

onlz emmoral if yo pees on pet and then eets it i think. this is bad!


----------



## Santaclear

Experts agree it marally OK to eat peed pet for porpoises of fattening:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

post pix o u etting pead petz plx kthx


----------



## Fatgirlfan

but ez itt moarall to faten a turkee and then, nevver eet it? I jest want 
a fatt turkee of my oun.


----------



## Santaclear

Fatgirlfan said:


> but ez itt moarall to faten a turkee and then, nevver eet it? I jest want
> a fatt turkee of my oun.



turkey is a noun but myabe to not eat it is tempting fate?????

it got fat, give a little credit wear its doo.


----------



## troubadours

idk if safe 2 post nemore have been [infracted] feel free to tat my nanme on chest and or thigh to have memories live on. you ar e all great people. much love and a blessibg, for your family to. please do not take this out on my son. i repeat. he has done nothing wrong


----------



## Fatgirlfan

Santaclear said:


> turkey is a noun but myabe to not eat it is tempting fate?????
> 
> it got fat, give a little credit wear its doo.



fine, whatt aboot a dukk, shirely et es okay to mak a dukk fatt but nott eet et?


----------



## mergirl

wot aboot mithical ceetures?? kin we fatten them up? i have too minotor, a pegasus, and a herd of unicorn that i think are to thin!!!


----------



## Santaclear

Dukks an mithicals r ok!:bow:


----------



## Fatgirlfan

dukks are ok to fatten, thea cann floot in watter. Peasusu I do knot theenk sow. Pegasus cannot fly if it get fatt. Mermaids are okay, thea liv in watter.
Some mithical animals/creetures are ok to maik fatt.


----------



## mergirl

Fatgirlfan said:


> dukks are ok to fatten, thea cann floot in watter. Peasusu I do knot theenk sow. Pegasus cannot fly if it get fatt. Mermaids are okay, thea liv in watter.
> Some mithical animals/creetures are ok to maik fatt.


yes..yu ar write! Its crool to fatten peguss..ppl who feed peggusus shud be put in jail!!  tho i think.. the same for har pees and santas rayndeer too!! Tho i think minotors are ok.. thinking abut a fat mermaid eattin turki is turning me on.. she got so fat she pooped out her tail!!!!!!:wubu::wubu::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Fatgirlfan

all mermades should be fatt, yay for fatt mermades!!:wubu:


----------



## mergirl

see she looks so happy!!:wubu::wubu::wubu:
think she cud ate about 104 manatee and 54 orcas. :eat2:
:blush::blush:
I cummed in mi pants!!:blush::blush: 

View attachment Mermaid_Fat_9.jpg


----------



## mergirl

Fatgirlfan said:


> all mermades should be fatt, yay for fatt mermades!!:wubu:


i agree!! it is ur respesibulity to fed up all thi skinni mermads!!!!


----------



## Fatgirlfan

I theek itt es ok to fatten a dragin. Dragin dont cair if they git fatt.


----------



## mergirl

Fatgirlfan said:


> I theek itt es ok to fatten a dragin. Dragin dont cair if they git fatt.


hmm i duno. te kin fly.. but i spose they have a bbq in theyr mowth so it wud be good fur cocking all the turkiee!!!


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> hmm i duno. te kin fly.. but i spose they have a bbq in theyr mowth so it wud be good fur cocking all the turkiee!!!



No hay bake turkey cock until big und fateened.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fatgirlfan said:


> all mermades should be fatt, yay for fatt mermades!!:wubu:



Fatt murmades r beetches I no likes em 

Howe i mis cawk tawk


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Fatt murmades r beetches I no likes em
> 
> Howe i mis cawk tawk



The reason they beached they tired swimming


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> The reason they beached they tired swimming



sew feedz em mo


----------



## CleverBomb

Fatgirlfan said:


> all mermades should be fatt, yay for fatt mermades!!:wubu:


Wait.
This is supposed to be demented LOLspeak -- but it reads uncannily like Olde English (the dialect, not the malt beverage).

-Rusty


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

shutt yo mothe bee fore iz feeded u pead turkee Rustee


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> sew feedz em mo



but it not a waist since yo hate dem???????????



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> shutt yo mothe bee fore iz feeded u pead turkee Rustee



Ye mothe e be fore, ein peed turkee peeled turkus flannus pannus and I Feel my head esploded.



CleverBomb said:


> Wait.
> This is supposed to be demented LOLspeak -- but it reads uncannily like Olde English (the dialect, not the malt beverage).



Ay. :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> but it not a waist since yo hate dem???????????



Fedded em pea sins iz hete em


----------



## mergirl

why all hate pees? i love pees in mi muwth! I never no how to cock them tho


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> why all hate pees? i love pees in mi muwth! I never no how to cock them tho




cock em n yo muwth


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> cock em n yo muwth


How i cock in mi mowth? i not a dragon!!!!


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Fatt murmades r beetches I no likes em
> 
> Howe i mis cawk tawk



Hi Greenie, I brought this back just for you!


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> How i cock in mi mowth? i not a dragon!!!!



Moth cackle mi tree spackle.Leaf fly free.:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

iz dat leef tree..........bigg?


----------



## Santaclear

Big leaf yes


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

wut u dooz wit leaf?


----------



## Santaclear

i no say:blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

u uze tat leaf to cuvver cock pot?


----------



## Santaclear

si ......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tat cock pot bern mergirl muwth


----------



## Santaclear

i know 

am sarry


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Itz bigg cock pott....so unda staind eble....


----------



## Santaclear

another turkey exploded at my house tonight from fedd. It was full of pee.


----------



## Amatrix

*gigglesnorts in corner with a mouth full of food, trying to sound out half of these sentences*

:wubu:


----------



## mergirl

Amatrix said:


> *gigglesnorts in corner with a mouth full of food, trying to sound out half of these sentences*
> 
> :wubu:



:eat2::wubu::eat2::wubu::eat2::wubu:
yim! it is turkee yoar etting?? If so how many does it way? pleese kin i has some tnx.. also pls pst px of yu etting pls!!:eat2::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> another turkey exploded at my house tonight from fedd. It was full of pee.




U putz peed en cock pott?


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> U putz peed en cock pott?



i not no. there pee everwhere


----------



## Santaclear

it is Distastful


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> i not no. there pee everwhere


YOu shud put pee in the pot, so yo dont waste it! Mite add a nice tast to the turkee.. my turkee keep splodin too. How i stop it?


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> YOu shud put pee in the pot, so yo dont waste it! Mite add a nice tast to the turkee.. my turkee keep splodin too. How i stop it?



i say to hold turkey down, trick is to try stop turkey from splode but not be mean to it. 

it is an Animal:bow:


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> i say to hold turkey down, trick is to try stop turkey from splode but not be mean to it.
> 
> it is an Animal:bow:


yes..yu are rite. mi turkees dont seem to like it when i asplode them.  
poor turkee. i never think about it. Thank you.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

post pix o bigg cock potz plz kthx


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> post pix o bigg cock potz plz kthx



i tried post one pic of cock putz but came blurry for reason my roommate arrive unexpected and saw the turkes and Urine allover the place and tried to remove before we got good Photos

he sed he was harrified. suppose to be out of towne:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> i tried post one pic of cock putz but came blurry for reason my roommate arrive unexpected and saw the turkes and Urine allover the place and tried to remove before we got good Photos
> 
> he sed he was harrified. suppose to be out of towne:doh:



duz ur rummate haz bigg cock putzZ?


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> duz ur rummate haz bigg cock putzZ?



He cryed and ran into his room, i think it is bad time

i will try to check when hes asleep


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tat iz hott.......


----------



## Fascinita

my rommate wants me to gain too. I keep finding all kinds of food he leaves in teh frige. Hallelujah cuz i'm broke.

Uh oh. he's hear and he looks mad, lemme go see what's up.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Tel him u haz bigg cock potz he can haz......


----------



## Fascinita

Hes mad and i donno y?  sez I owe him &#8225;4995

what im supposed to eat to get fedd now... slurry?

plus now he wants retribushun/


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tellz im i giv goode retribushin


----------



## Santaclear

fascita your roommate should be vary happy to have gaining women so what if he has to foot the bill as long as happy and thats his pref3erence???????? 

if thats his cake he has to eat it too, put up or shut up I tell him!!!!!!!:doh:Allso he needs a bitter job:bow:so he can pay for all the food!!:eat1:


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> tat iz hott.......



he asleep,they are bigg. hoboy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> fascita your roommate should be vary happy to have gaining women so what if he has to foot the bill as long as happy and thats his pref3erence????????
> 
> if thats his cake he has to eat it too, put up or shut up I tell him!!!!!!!:doh:Allso he needs a bitter job:bow:so he can pay for all the food!!:eat1:



ya mek tat fooker pae  



Santaclear said:


> he asleep,they are bigg. hoboy



post pix plz kthx......putz chiken in pix to thx


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ya mek tat fooker pae



I knoo. What a bastord.
he no pay Fascinta eating his food!!::doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> I knoo. What a bastord.
> he no pay Fascinta eating his food!!::doh:



post pix o faseeneeta n troub mum ettin plz kthx


----------



## Paquito

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> post pix o faseeneeta n troub mum ettin plz kthx




post pix ofe gren eyede fary askin 4 pics plz kthnx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Iz haz bigg cock potz n frunt o me soo noo pix soree


----------



## imfree

I went tuh Nanx n Sharn's tuday n got fedded lotsa'
lays on ya'! Woo-hoo, ah got fedded gud, but that 
stuff lays on ya purdy hard.


----------



## mergirl

imfree said:


> I went tuh Nanx n Sharn's tuday n got fedded lotsa'
> lays on ya'! Woo-hoo, ah got fedded gud, but that
> stuff lays on ya purdy hard.


pls pst turkee tnkx!


----------



## imfree

mergirl said:


> pls pst turkee tnkx!



No, no, Mergirl, turkee's 4 aister!


----------



## Fascinita

Les Talk, more picshures of feedings!


----------



## Santaclear

imfree said:


> No, no, Mergirl, turkee's 4 aister!



so turkee has 4 sisters you say? can we introdeuce????


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> so turkee has 4 sisters you say? can we introdeuce????


can i has watch pls??


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Les Talk, more picshures of feedings!



hats what I talkig about!!!!1


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> can i has watch pls??



is 3:52 pm


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> Les Talk, more picshures of feedings!



I tri repp u 4 dat butt git skeered tat it git et n tis threed :doh:


----------



## imfree

Santaclear said:


> so turkee has 4 sisters you say? can we introdeuce????



The turkee has no sistuhs. There are only 2 sisters in Naishville.
U ahreddy got a lahv war gurl an don't need no introdeuce.

Hope U can fine sum turkee awn aistur.


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Les Talk, more picshures of feedings!



I show feening pick to friend, he say it a murph. I getting Suspicuous.


----------



## Santaclear

imfree said:


> The turkee has no sistuhs. There are only 2 sisters in Naishville.
> U ahreddy got a lahv war gurl an don't need no introdeuce.
> 
> Hope U can fine sum turkee awn aistur.



I stair at turkee long time but no say anything


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> I show feening pick to friend, he say it a murph. I getting Suspickous.



u tel yo fren he no et MY murph or iz pokez hiz i ote.....


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u tel yo fren he no et MY murph or iz pokez hiz i ote.....



listen yo he argwee with you, he will not eat it BECAUSE it is a murph he try to explain to me, is frustreating

he cannot



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Iz haz bigg cock potz n frunt o me soo noo pix soree



the cock putz it turns out we will not have soiree party pics cuz no point. nothing to salibrate. 
police officer attempt to explain it to me.Chicken and turkee no good anymore they are Decomposed.


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> is 3:52 pm


I will be at 3.52 to wacth??!! wow!!:smitten:


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> I will be at 3.52 to wacth??!! wow!!:smitten:



watch say 7:05 now


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> police officer attempt to explain it to me.Chicken and turkee no good anymore they are Decomposed.



tey no decumpose cuz we et em furst


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> tey no decumpose cuz we et em furst



nah, cop said they were still Posed and thats a carcass, musta forgetted a few


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> nah, cop said they were still posed, was a Carcass. musta forgetted a few



nah cop mad dat Iz wuldn et him....


----------



## Paquito

Teh fattded turkees is revulting


----------



## mergirl

free2beme04 said:


> Teh fattded turkees is revulting


i cud only ate aboot 20 of them ones!  
Maby 24 withoot pee.


----------



## Santaclear

the ones with pee are1 cheeper


----------



## mergirl

oh.. that good..i ate most of mi munny so can mabu onli nafford aboot 15 pee turkee. When i poo tho i'm going to tak mi money and bet on the irish national..so mite win more money for turkee..
i hope bookmaker will accept jobby money!!


----------



## Santaclear

the fire department came and destroyed the remaining turkeys at my place today


----------



## mergirl

so sorry to heer that.


----------



## imfree

OK, Guys, here's 1 of me after I was fedded laysonya'
at Nainc's!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Edgar, y thar no turkees or peez in tat pix? :blink:


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Edgar, y thar no turkees or peez in tat pix? :blink:



Aaaah'll jes c whut aaah kin du awn Aister Sondee!


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> oh.. that good..i ate most of mi munny so can mabu onli nafford aboot 15 pee turkee. When i poo tho i'm going to tak mi money and bet on the irish national..so mite win more money for turkee..
> i hope bookmaker will accept jobby money!!



what is this aboot???


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

it aister sondee....weerz ma turkee?


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> what is this aboot???


I cany member..i must have forgity mi medicasin!!??
I ate monee..
can nowe onlee aford aboot 15 turkee tat are cheeper cos they have pee too.
i will put 2 pounds stirling on a horse at a race called the 'irish national' and if it wins.. i will byye 3 mopr turkee..#
tho..i will have to poo oot money before i take it to betting shop..
i hope the shop guy will assept moneee with jobby poo on nit..
you see/?


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> it aister sondee....weerz ma turkee?


gef, u so brillant.. i relly feel i cans tawk to yu aboot all my fannysees..! turkee! pees! cawk!  YOu make me feel not a freek so mutch.. thanks ewe.
btw.. how much fat you are?
plx pst px of turkee and fat. thanks.


----------



## mergirl

imfree said:


> OK, Guys, here's 1 of me after I was fedded laysonya'
> at Nainc's!


:smitten: vry sexi!!! are yu hidding teh turkee in that wee cup so it dont fly away???
if so you are very big hands of man!!!!:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> gef, u so brillant.. i relly feel i cans tawk to yu aboot all my fannysees..! turkee! pees! cawk!  YOu make me feel not a freek so mutch.. thanks ewe.
> btw.. how much fat you are?
> plx pst px of turkee and fat. thanks.



i tinks u jus sed iz beeger freek tin u.....tat toorn me un....almust az much az pee do


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

iz seez tat turkee but......n itz sekxy


----------



## mergirl

pst px pls of yu toored on. also pee and maby cawk too. tnx.


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> iz seez tat turkee but......n itz sekxy


is i sad i wud fook that turkee wud i get banned off dimnesions?
its just so sexy a terkee!! i wuld not eat it.. too sexy..
yu CANNOT EET SEXY TURKEEE!!! is just too shame.. ok?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> pst px pls of yu toored on. also pee and maby cawk too. tnx.



iz wunt to mek hur fatty tihi


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> iz wunt to mek hur fatty tihi


i just was shit in my pants becaws i so disgoosted! we need to fotoshop her to make her a fat turkee drinkin pee!
I think that is my facvorirte love fantasy.. 
i wud like all yoose to post pix of fat turekee eatting pee pls thnx!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> i just was shit in my pants becaws i so disgoosted! we need to fotoshop her to make her a fat turkee drinkin pee!
> I think that is my facvorirte love fantasy..
> i wud like all yoose to post pix of fat turekee eatting pee pls thnx!



fotoshop iz for puzzies...we fedz her bigz


----------



## mergirl

:smitten:
i thinnk thows skinny boners onli eet worm and oat.. we cannot get her fatter,, only mabi in about 200 years and shi mite be deed then by old!!!
tell me how wee fatter her!!!!! then pls pst px of yu typin aboot how to make her fatter pls!:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

nah i no lik tat skinnee biotch n e mo


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> nah i no lik tat skinnee biotch n e mo


yeah,, i am would ate her but i am feart i could sick her up cuz she is so hate!!!!
we shud kill her


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> yeah,, i am would ate her but i am feart i could sick her up cuz she is so hate!!!!
> we shud kill her



killz hur wit turkee poo...chook hur wit it *gitz toorned on agin*


----------



## mergirl

ok this is mi irotic storee.. i hoppe yu liyke it...
she was a skinni bitch.. gef and mer wud liked to kill her.
'not kill me said skinni bitch'
'awmwnwnwnbw' sad gef.. wee will kill yu will eeting turkee pooo!!'
mer got skinni bitch and opened her mooth by holding her nose..and gef squeeshed the turkke so a poo fell in her mowth..
this went on for 3 days ..till the turkee had no poo left 
and the skinny bitch was now fat and rubbing her poo filled belli and gef gave her pee and mer ate a turkee and then the fat poo lady ate mur turkee and then gef and mer killed her caws she listened to shit muzic and was evil too,, but she waid aboout 700lbs and was about a fiels fat. gef and mer played in a foam and then went home and did a poo.. mer rubber her belli too and was aboout 1068 inches fat.
the end..
i hop yo like my story..i had to end caus my hand got to sore from fapping.. sorry


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i gitz soo toorned un by dat storee iz et skinnee biotch, poo and mergirl cuz iz gredee :blush:


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i gitz soo toorned un by dat storee iz et skinnee biotch, poo and mergirl cuz iz gredee :blush:


heloo..helloo..helloo??
i small poo and i am stuck in here with skinni bitch!! goddam!
yu need to poo me owt quick!! here have some prune joose pleeze thnks.


----------



## Santaclear

I daint underStaind what it was aboot


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mergirl caint splains it rite no.......


----------



## mergirl

gef is rite.. i carnt..i too busty in gefs belly with pee and poo fat skinny bitches anoying me.. i need to think aboot getting out gefs bumhole. 
mite not be able to talk not for another 24 hours maby.. sorry..


----------



## mediaboy




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

^^^that is my new desktop. I bet my girls love it


----------



## Fascinita

Man... Disney needs an African-American princess. :doh:


----------



## Jack Skellington

Fascinita said:


> Man... Disney needs an African-American princess. :doh:



Princess Tiana?

To be fair to Disney, they have become much more ethnically diverse with their characters. The European Princesses are mostly from the 30s, 40s and 50s. That caricature leaves out newer Princesses like Mulan and Pocahontas as well as Princess Tiana from the upcoming The Princess and the Frog.


----------



## exile in thighville

walt disney doesn't care about black puppets


----------



## Fascinita

exile in thighville said:


> walt disney doesn't care about black puppets



In this analogy, Walt Disney's the CAT-5 hurricane, not the remiss head of state.

Oh and pess the turkee peas?/:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> Man... Disney needs an African-American princess. :doh:



Why did they leave Pocahontas out? THAT'S the real question......:doh:


----------



## Santaclear

Plz dont overfeed the puppets, ppl


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> Plz dont overfeed the puppets, ppl




i etted teh poppits....butt don tel n e one...


----------



## Santaclear

i new. es turkey


----------



## Santaclear

walt Disnay no howard hughs but he good popple

alls well that endswell fokes. have a good workend


----------



## Jack Skellington

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Why did they leave Pocahontas out? THAT'S the real question......:doh:



Don't forget Mulan and Esmerelda. That picture makes the Disney Princesses seem less diverse than they actually are.


----------



## mergirl

What about the jungle book. That came out in the 1960's and i think the humans were Indian..hmm and i think baghera was a black panther too!


----------



## Santaclear

I herd a Roomer. Some Disnay cartoon animals not treated well, were denyed royaltys and abuse.

Can someone shed on this please???????????


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> I herd a Roomer. Some Disnay cartoon animals not treated well, were denyed royaltys and abuse.
> 
> Can someone shed on this please???????????


I heerd balloo was treeted veri fatophibic!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Jack Skellington said:


> Don't forget Mulan and Esmerelda. That picture makes the Disney Princesses seem less diverse than they actually are.



If you take into consideration how unflattering that picture really is to the Disney princesses... I bet Poc, Mulan and Esmeralda aren't complaining


----------



## Jack Skellington

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> If you take into consideration how unflattering that picture really is to the Disney princesses... I bet Poc, Mulan and Esmeralda aren't complaining



Good point.


----------



## Santaclear

troubadours said:


> idk if safe 2 post nemore have been [infracted] feel free to tat my nanme on chest and or thigh to have memories live on. you ar e all great people. much love and a blessibg, for your family to. please do not take this out on my son. i repeat. he has done nothing wrong



i just Saw this OMG im so sarry!!!!!!!!!

is your son Hokay??????????


----------



## troubadours

Santaclear said:


> i just Saw this OMG im so sarry!!!!!!!!!
> 
> is your son Hokay??????????



my son is fine. he still has a fever and we are doing ever thing we can to controll it. in other newd, my weightloss surgery went well. am currently on diet of chicken soups and milk ,to reagain stretgh. peace be w/. you


----------



## mergirl

oh christ. I thought that someone has posted in the wrong forum..tis i saw who it was!! I felt really bad for them..
grrrr troubadours.. ya minx!! Why i aught te!!


----------



## troubadours

mergirl said:


> oh christ. I thought that someone has posted in the wrong forum..tis i saw who it was!! I felt really bad for them..
> grrrr troubadours.. ya minx!! Why i aught te!! [/QUOT


----------



## Fascinita

Please. anyone know of Mrs Buttewroth fedding her self for gainin/

what did she eated / PLesAE pppl?


----------



## imfree

Fascinita said:


> Please. anyone know of Mrs Buttewroth fedding her self for gainin/
> 
> what did she eated / PLesAE pppl?



She's eating tons of French Toast! She's all over that stuff!:eat2:
They don't call her Butterworth for nothing, you know!


----------



## Santaclear

It very interesting to find what other posters beleive concernig practise of Cannonballism.

is it Wrong to consume other human bengs? :eat1:

whatif person sleeping or dead, doesnt know give consent or otherwise Agreeable???+:eat2:

was anyone ever a Cannonball? what did it taste like??? ?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> Please. anyone know of Mrs Buttewroth fedding her self for gainin/
> 
> what did she eated / PLesAE pppl?



shee etted chikin armee....it ook cuz chikins cannonballs.....


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Please. anyone know of Mrs Buttewroth fedding her self for gainin/
> 
> what did she eated / PLesAE pppl?





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> shee etted chikin armee....it ook cuz chikins cannonballs.....



poor miz Buttifer, her overactive Broth and the jar started Leaking

thiroid acted up its not her fault she big

she et just tew(2) chickenturkeys i seen it on Oprah and then they Beat her up

:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I beeted herz to....she a dum beatch


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I beeted herz to....she a dum beatch



did you ford Et her then?her remaines

are you a Cannonbaum too?:eat1:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I jus etted....errr heted dum beatches.....


----------



## Santaclear

so do anyone practise Cannonballism then??

what is everyones definition of a Cannonball????


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

cannonbaulism....sondes beeg.......:wubu:

me lik bauls......


----------



## imfree

Santaclear said:


> so do anyone practise Cannonballism then??
> 
> what is everyones definition of a Cannonball????




Ooooooo-dawgie, Jethro!, ah knoes one thaing fer-shur,
them cannon bawls shore is harder ta crack than them
there billi-ard aigs!!!


----------



## Santaclear

no i mean the eating of other human beings as food
for consumption and enjoymt:eat2::eat1:

doesnt anyone do????:smitten::blush:

(or know any Canibule)


----------



## Fascinita

Santaclear said:


> no i mean the eating of other human beings as food
> for consumption and enjoymt:eat2::eat1:
> 
> doesnt anyone do????:smitten::blush:
> 
> (or know any Canibule)



Sir , you are sick in the heat


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Sir , you are sick in the heat



is Sick for one has passions and Desires to eat :eat2::eat1:a nother human,which goes back far as histroy natures oldest professin????

is Sick do what comes nostrilly??:doh: i think KNOT!!!!!

"Cast yay first stone, yay sick in head, yay.':blush:

see?

(i am weekend Cannonbaum in closet. have prefences but upstanding Social securiety number


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Oh Cannonbaum oh cannonbaum, how ever-green thy branches =o


----------



## Santaclear

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Oh Cannonbaum oh cannonbaum, how ever-green thy branches =o


go ahed and Chukkel to my Prefances

at Leest i have guts to come and admit it!!!!!!!!!:doh:

i have Passions, hoover antisocal but hard to Control but i like Peeple:eat1:

is it such a crime!!holly mackoral


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i etted big makerul....it tasteee....

it haz no bauls tho....


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i etted big makerul....it tasteee....
> 
> it haz no bauls tho....



mackerel has big balls

sposed to be good

think you got ropped off?


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Please. anyone know of Mrs Buttewroth fedding her self for gainin/
> 
> what did she eated / PLesAE pppl?



Mrs Butterford like turkey


----------



## troubadours

Santaclear said:


> so do anyone practise Cannonballism then??
> 
> what is everyones definition of a Cannonball????



cannoball is someone is so fat, they have litterally eaten themself into a "ball' shape. there is nothing, just a lot of roundness. basically, to be inflated. and the cannon comes b/c u eat them (cannibals.) sooo hot :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> mackerel has big balls
> 
> sposed to be good
> 
> think you got ropped off?





Santaclear said:


> Mrs Butterford like turkey



Tat beech Mis Buterworse etted fishe bauls......I kik herz azz 



troubadours said:


> cannoball is someone is so fat, they have litterally eaten themself into a "ball' shape. there is nothing, just a lot of roundness. basically, to be inflated. and the cannon comes b/c u eat them (cannibals.) sooo hot :wubu:




I wunt too et tis bigg baul.....


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> so do anyone practise Cannonballism then??
> 
> what is everyones definition of a Cannonball????


http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57078
many us like cannonballism, but only if we are worms. veri sex hungree catirpilleee!!:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl etted the otter fishe baul tat miz buttershit diden et ferst....


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Post pix plzkthx


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> mergirl etted the otter fishe baul tat miz buttershit diden et ferst....


:eat2::wubu::eat2::wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Post pix plzkthx



fishe bauls.....






miz buttershit....






free fap mateereul....


----------



## Santaclear

what is evryone fedding their Motters for muthers day????


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i givz muy mum a boddel of miz buttahshit for Mudders Dae


----------



## Santaclear

i cook my mom pancakes made with half pound of lard for each pancake

she liked it


----------



## Santaclear

troubadours said:


> cannoball is someone is so fat, they have litterally eaten themself into a "ball' shape. there is nothing, just a lot of roundness. basically, to be inflated. and the cannon comes b/c u eat them (cannibals.) sooo hot :wubu:



you seem to know alot this subjet trumbadurs are you a cannonballar?


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i givz muy mum a boddel of miz buttahshit for Mudders Dae



I'M curius Greenaye did your mom like ms butterhitler or did she cry fowl?:eat1:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mi mum hatedz tat beetch to


----------



## Santaclear

So I gwine give my modder Mrs Butterwurst this year for Fedders Day?????:bow::happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ded i tel u ho muj i hatez hur?


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Santaclear said:


> So I gwine give my modder Mrs Butterwurst this year for Fedders Day?????:bow::happy:


o noes. it's fedders day alredy? i tink i need to find a gud fedders day presint, but i dont know what to get? i got 1000 turky and 5000 mash taytos last yeer, but it was not enuf!
maybe dis year i fill liberty statchoo wif miz butterface :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mz buttah biotch i keep talin u :doh:


----------



## Santaclear

for Modders day 2007 we Feed my Mudder we tie her to dentist chair poor woman and mske her eat Delishous Sunday :eat2::eat1: yum (this is befour pic its bigger then a basketball and Cheep cos even tho it looks good its just souer cream and lard with food collaring :happy::smitten:


now the Authorites have her they took her away so no Modders or fedder day treets this year 

View attachment 2513062992_72a9e7d437.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ms buttah sheet don care it larde.....


----------



## Santaclear

disconnectedsmile said:


> o noes. it's fedders day alredy? i tink i need to find a gud fedders day presint, but i dont know what to get? i got 1000 turky and 5000 mash taytos last yeer, but it was not enuf!
> maybe dis year i fill liberty statchoo wif miz butterface :eat2:



on Fodders day to spread Butter on face of Victim, then to feed Lardballs unsuspecting family people


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Santaclear said:


> on Fodders day to spread Butter on face of Victim, then to feed Lardballs unsuspecting family people


JOY!
i think dis are to be da best fedder's day evar, but i wunder whut DIMs user "Victim" will liek to be fedded lardballs???


----------



## Santaclear

disconnectedsmile said:


> JOY!
> i think dis are to be da best fedder's day evar, but i wunder whut DIMs user "Victim" will liek to be fedded lardballs???



mabey he no like


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i wunt Victim too kik ms buttah sheets azz.....


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i wunt Victim too kik ms buttah sheets azz.....



ms. Buttafuck always made a damn lousy syrup, greenie, i agree with you


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> ms. Buttafuck always made a damn lousy syrup, greenie, i agree with you




iz in luv wit u fur hateding ms buttafuck to :wubu:


letts pizz on dat biotch


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> iz in luv wit u fur hateding ms buttafuck to :wubu:
> 
> 
> letts pizz on dat biotch



i dont know her from Addam but im with you greeny since she botherd you lets git er!!!!!!hee he he he he he

her syrrup is harrible


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

shee ugleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee to !!!!


----------



## Santaclear

ROLFwe will feed her Mean Lunch drench in her terribel syrrip!!!


----------



## Fascinita

Hear I am dog, after ;, I Fedded im good1! HAHAhahahaaHAwt.


----------



## Santaclear

that dog realy fill up on mrs Buttergirth heheheheh!!!!!:eat2::eat2::eat1:

god going fascie!!!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

in soviet russia, Mz. Buttergirth fills up on dog! eheheheheh


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tat dawg et mz buttah sheet cuz shee kik him hord....i tel u shee a biotch


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> tat dawg et mz buttah sheet cuz shee kik him hord....i tel u shee a biotch



I herd her syrups not so bad if you dilutte with corn syrup-cuts the bitter taste


----------



## mergirl

i ben gone for a we while. The futre is so fast.. now we talk abuut etting dogs and a woman called mrs butterworth..
I preferd thi more inosent age of turkee.. 
moral decline..


----------



## disconnectedsmile

mergirl said:


> i ben gone for a we while. The futre is so fast.. now we talk abuut etting dogs and a woman called mrs butterworth..
> I preferd thi more inosent age of turkee..
> moral decline..


mehbeh if u ar to tri tings we liek, u may liek tem moar ten u esspekt!
mehbeh u too can eat ms. butterbutt and fed ur dog so he is cannoball!

or mehbeh u just maik tyme macheen to travul bak to inosent tyme. moar mz. butterlard for rest of us! :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat1: eheheheheh




...eheh :eat2:


----------



## mergirl

i hayd tym masheen but i ate it.  so i are stick in the present with caniblees and dog atters!! oh well.. when in rome.. woof yum!


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> i ben gone for a we while. The futre is so fast.. now we talk abuut etting dogs and a woman called mrs butterworth..
> I preferd thi more inosent age of turkee..
> moral decline..



margirl they say Varitey is the spites of life and Reason why so many fedder and feddee alike perfer Mrs Butterdick after push come to shove:eat1::eat1:

it Warns the palate so many egree!!!!!!!!!:bow:
to tell that Turkee is cumming:blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> i hayd tym masheen but i ate it.  so i are stick in the present with caniblees and dog atters!! oh well.. when in rome.. woof yum!





Santaclear said:


> margirl they say Varitey is the spites of life and Reason why so many fedder and feddee alike perfer Mrs Butterdick when push come to shove:eat1::eat1:
> 
> it Warns the palate so many egree!!!!!!!!!:bow:
> to tell that Turkee is cumming:blush:



tat fatt buttah beetch kik tym masheen to


----------



## Santaclear

also five of the posts on this thread were made by an Ottar

can anyone guess witch ones!??!????


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mz buttar dick lik ottah ballz


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> mz buttar dick lik ottah ballz



nobudy bitter tell her turkee is cumming! 



disconnectedsmile said:


> mehbeh if u ar to tri tings we liek, u may liek tem moar ten u esspekt!
> mehbeh u too can eat ms. butterbutt and fed ur dog so he is cannoball!



si, is Cannonballer


----------



## Santaclear

ottar cake binge this weekend. :eat2::eat1::eat1:turkee not know


----------



## Santaclear

fetish turkey fight ottar in cake binge, cake ruined


----------



## stan_der_man

Turkish fatty ottoman empire flight cake bungie in the ruins


----------



## stan_der_man

The Ottoman Empire and cake bungeeing are a hard act to follow, I'll admit that... even for the most hard core of fedders and feddies...


----------



## Fascinita

oH Sir ypu know tUrke two- Following is a foto of my SO He was young than byut now looks mucho older ..... however he had had to give up Barbary Swachbuckling and privatirring
before hiz doctor told him so : now he is FAT!!!!! :eat1::kiss2:


----------



## Santaclear

bravo! :doh:le turke swashbuckling bungee fetish cake Turkee will Win the struggle, reupholster the Ottoman corn over the cobtriumph

insidently Mrs Butterworths syrap is Swill, the Ottar will not drink


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

o teh ironee....hay soos sed itz badd to hetted peepl :doh:


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> o teh ironee....hay soos sed itz badd to hetted peepl :doh:



hahA! She etted you!


----------



## Jack Skellington

Santaclear said:


> ottar cake binge this weekend.



The cake is a lie.


----------



## mergirl

i canntr beleev you r now etting cack!!!


----------



## Santaclear

i feel you have to get pretty early in the morning to feel up miz Buttcrack

shes one soft cookie

yah, das ist something which i have Learned:bow:


----------



## Jack Skellington

Jack Skellington said:


> The cake is a lie.



Apparently, no one else here has played Portal.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mz butta dik bigeest lie.....


----------



## kayrae

I don't know how you've all managed to keep this thread going, but good job.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

kayrae said:


> I don't know how you've all managed to keep this thread going, but good job.



i blem mz butta dik n her lize....


----------



## mergirl

r to callin mi a lize ???!!!


----------



## Santaclear

i think she mean Ms batterturd got butt lice???


----------



## mergirl

Is shi callin missus buttworm buttlice??!!
Is is in a fite pickin mood today becis i only atted about 5 canablees for my bekfist! i am sooo so hurgree.. whit r yo all going too fed me??? :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear

kayrae said:


> I don't know how you've all managed to keep this thread going, but good job.



thanks oui due what oui cannes


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> Is shi callin missus buttworm buttlice??!!
> Is is in a fite pickin mood today becis i only atted about 5 canablees for my bekfist! i am sooo so hurgree.. whit r yo all going too fed me??? :eat2:



oui gwine feed u cannonball soop:eat2::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I no fedded u ms butta sheet....iz stel het tat biotch....


i feded mergirl bum lize......she et em alll


----------



## Santaclear

i have a cast ernie stomache!!!!! for no fed mrs butterburp sryup, ever so much!!!!!!!:eat2::eat1::eat1::eat1: guzzle 

merrgil we feed to her a whole basket of buttery biscuits
shes a biscuit case:cool


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I no fedded u ms butta sheet....iz stel het tat biotch....
> 
> 
> i feded mergirl bum lize......she et em alll


thanque :eat2:



Santaclear said:


> i have a cast ernie stomache!!!!! for no fed mrs butterburp sryup, ever so much!!!!!!!:eat2::eat1::eat1::eat1: guzzle
> 
> merrgil we feed to her a whole basket of buttery biscuits
> shes a biscuit case:cool


thanque :eat2:

I am now 1541lbs!!:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> I am now 1541lbs!!:smitten:




tat to hott so i cumz :blush:

et mor bumm lize plz


----------



## kojack

So many lulz. So little time.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

don lik leetle.....makes it bigga plz.....


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> tat to hott so i cumz :blush:
> 
> et mor bumm lize plz


FAIRY!! you will make me splode! :blush:
Is that asseptable to make me splode?
If so. pleeze can you make me splode?? :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

she make you Beeg

then there be Popping sound

the sound is you x-ploading

she caused it


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> she make you Beeg
> 
> then there be Popping sound
> 
> the sound is you x-ploading
> 
> she caused it


santa.. that is hot porn!!! :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> FAIRY!! you will make me splode! :blush:
> Is that asseptable to make me splode?
> If so. pleeze can you make me splode?? :wubu:





Santaclear said:


> she make you Beeg
> 
> then there be Popping sound
> 
> the sound is you x-ploading
> 
> she caused it



i tornd on...kint halp it......fap 4 fantasee


----------



## CleverBomb

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i tornd on...kint halp it......fap 4 fantasee


Dangit.
Now I've got that Billy Idol tune stuck in my head. 
Thanks.

-Rusty


----------



## Santaclear

CleverBomb said:


> Dangit.
> Now I've got that Billy Idol tune stuck in my head.
> Thanks.
> 
> -Rusty



Is fun you menchine willie Idol cos he be on Oprah complain massive weighting gain (first pic shows only the top part of his belly the whole thing goes much lower. Due to Fedding his weakness is these fried crispy Shrimp he eats nine orders per day and still hungry

Docters and weight loss Trainners gwine help him to botch Gain and explore on PBS Programm:bow: 

View attachment Billy Idol.jpg


View attachment 1_12_87_300x400.jpg


View attachment df08_12_23_shrmp.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tat sung prove billee luv to fedded peeps to


----------



## Santaclear

his band and whole family expload, all the backup musitians and producer too, due to fedding. is very sad


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Keel all peeps wuz hiz fantasee.....he richy so he do it


----------



## mergirl

yeash jus coz peeple have monee they think thi can make peeple asplode just coz thi want it! Thi need to be put in jayl i think. i remember whin i one the lootto i decide to buy 500 turkee and also fried shrimp erm about 2 billion for my butler. he sploded and i got sued and lost all my monnee. it is sad but a warning to you alll.


----------



## Santaclear

theres also a benefitial side too that comes out when bad people expload


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> theres also a benefitial side too that comes out when bad people expload


this should be a tv show "When bad people explode"!! 
Sexy AND socially and morally right!!


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> yeash jus coz peeple have monee they think thi can make peeple asplode just coz thi want it! Thi need to be put in jayl i think. i remember whin i one the lootto i decide to buy 500 turkee and also fried shrimp erm about 2 billion for my butler. he sploded and i got sued and lost all my monnee. it is sad but a warning to you alll.



2 billion for your blubber isnt bad at leech you got to see him xpload:smitten:

did the turkee have high frutcose corn sryup?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl wines to muj....i stufft her mowth ful o but lize agin...cuz iz richey


----------



## msbard90

mergirl said:


> yeash jus coz peeple have monee they think thi can make peeple asplode just coz thi want it! Thi need to be put in jayl i think. i remember whin i one the lootto i decide to buy 500 turkee and also fried shrimp erm about 2 billion for my butler. he sploded and i got sued and lost all my monnee. it is sad but a warning to you alll.



what on earth?? this is absolutely random


----------



## Fascinita

msbard90 said:


> what on earth?? this is absolutely random



Id no big deal, msbar90! mergirl eated too much lousy foods and heer stomacho was bout to 'splode~ is a fetiche ; . 

girles love to eatte cakes && care to post fotos later :eat2:


----------



## msbard90

<33 i won't worry bout it.  promise


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> 2 billion for your blubber isnt bad at leech you got to see him xpload:smitten:
> 
> did the turkee have high frutcose corn sryup?



hahahahahaha muwahahaha. yes he sploded all over the wall. i felt a bit bad tho cause blubbers are humans too i got told when i went to jayl. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> mergirl wines to muj....i stufft her mowth ful o but lize agin...cuz iz richey


GEF Yoou betre not make me asplode again..you know how that make me feel;!! to hornee!!:smitten:




msbard90 said:


> what on earth?? this is absolutely random


lmao..not TOTALLY random just bizarre maby.. muwahaha.. pls hve sum cack pls and pst px tnks!! xx:wubu:



Fascinita said:


> Id no big deal, msbar90! mergirl eated too much lousy foods and heer stomacho was bout to 'splode~ is a fetiche ; .
> 
> girles love to eatte cakes && care to post fotos later :eat2:


eggs axlty! thnk you fir explaaning fascinita!! :kiss2:


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> yeash jus coz peeple have monee they think thi can make peeple asplode just coz thi want it! Thi need to be put in jayl i think. i remember whin i one the lootto i decide to buy 500 turkee and also fried shrimp erm about 2 billion for my butler. he sploded and i got sued and lost all my monnee. it is sad but a warning to you alll.





msbard90 said:


> what on earth?? this is absolutely random



i agree msbrad. 

margirl post not make Sense, sticking away from thread like soar thumb


----------



## Santaclear

marg9irl 500 fried turkee plus two billion high frutcose shrimp not add up:doh: somethings are Rotten in denmark


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl don haz to mek since....she hott n hornee...n she git lize.....


----------



## Santaclear

Ze butt lice problemme is one of thrive y reprodeuce at raite which can Alarm 

View attachment sheep-lice-lifecycle.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

dat gud tho Santa cuz tat mor to fedded mergirl....


----------



## Santaclear

yes she vary Brave


----------



## Fascinita

tat is lousey  This es no good butt she shud decipher teh writin on te seeling ;


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

iz madder att mergirl to....she need too et mor lize fur me


----------



## Santaclear

it not madder....margil eat butt lice till cows cum home and not gaining ounce

udder peeps eat the lice and get HU*GE, whatsup with dat??????


----------



## mergirl

I fink mi9 prolem is i ate nymphs by mysteak.. I woud like pix of peeple who att lice and got huge.. pls. dos you get lise in turkee bottom too??


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista

No its not illegal its just fattening up someone


----------



## disconnectedsmile

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> No its not illegal its just fattening up someone


is not ilegal, but u mus kwesjun moaral implickayshuns of fedding sumone 500 turky.
is rite to fed sumone 500 turky when 1000 turky is much bettar?
this iz cleerly a pilosofikally impertant deebayt!


----------



## mergirl

it neds to be mede ileagle!! its just very bad news fed someone so that they are so fat they can eet more than 500 turkee.!! on the other hand if there is noone to ett the turkee a lot of people are goin to looose teer jobs.. so the goverment shud make human feeding farms for peeple and so that the turkee farmers dont loose theer jobs.. i think.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mz butta dick cul it ileegul- tat gud nuf fo me.....


----------



## Santaclear

ther was a beagle who once had Tapeworm nearly 275 feet long, caught it from eating Turkee. it really soffered

be carful pimple:bow:


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> I fink mi9 prolem is i ate nymphs by mysteak.. I woud like pix of peeple who att lice and got huge.. pls. dos you get lise in turkee bottom too??



margil you have page in posts on Mysteak???!? 

i want see too, pics but i got band from dere

butt lice tend to Collect in turkey butt..you find Cheep at butcher but very hush hush..peeps who ate dem turkeys got FAT:doh::smitten: its a Secret mite vex athariteys but not mee!!!!!!!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> mz butta dick cul it ileegul- tat gud nuf fo me.....



Madam buttercock shoud be outlaw her lousy sryup is so harrible!!!! hehehehe


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Madam butta cock teks no sheet frum disbuleeving fedders......she mek teh laww


----------



## Santaclear

Madame Buttercocks sryup got good revue on buttlice website MySteak page, four thumbs up

i was syrprised


----------



## Fascinita

Aye got pick sures of My Dame buttah\crimp inline for nothing and aye taked her home wit me for just two buck 99

a cheap... [correspondence edited by staff of Rahway State Penitentiary, Rahway, NJ, in compliance with state regulations] ...if I ever see one))Man, forget that "


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

iz metted mz butta cock een prizn....butt u shudnt tel peepal


----------



## Santaclear

ii slept with Maddame Buttercrap and all I got was lousy teashirt


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Aye got pick sures of My Dame buttah\crimp inline for nothing and aye taked her home wit me for just two buck 99
> 
> a cheap... [correspondence edited by staff of Rahway State Penitentiary, Rahway, NJ, in compliance with state regulations] ...if I ever see one))Man, forget that "



ol Mrs Battle ax lol between the sheets for just $2.99????? thats cheep Fashmita how was it :bounce: you did good



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> iz metted mz butta cock een prizn....butt u shudnt tel peepal



I Shpose thats one thing we all have in common on this thread is a famialiarty with prison life

the "joint', doing time in the Pen for fedding or at least a Brush with the law is par for the coarse when one has feed preferance 

keep your nose clean Bud:bow:


----------



## Santaclear

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> No its not illegal its just fattening up someone



try tell that to the judge you end up in the Slammer like poor Mrs Butterworth they threw the whole book at her :doh:


----------



## mergirl

and she ate it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> try tell that to the judge you end up in the Slammer like poor Mrs Butterworth they threw the whole book at her :doh:




Chubby jus don no abote teh lyf o a hard cur feder.........n mz fat butta beetch lik me bettr n e way.....


----------



## Santaclear

turkee tube tide splatter borsht whipped. ma butterworth is psycko....cut to the chase, hard core perm but soft core Inside

we got to know her in Prison, very well. let me tell you


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Chubby jus don no abote teh lyf o a hard cur feder.........n mz fat butta beetch lik me bettr n e way.....



Greenaye and mz fattybotch were the Terrer of the hole penitertiary, i can Testify(not litrally tho) they put the"fed' in "fedder' and did Hard time

dont mess with em peeple!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i furs fedded mz butta dick lize n preezn


----------



## mergirl

BLah??? 
soz.. rong thred :blush:


----------



## Santaclear

finch eating all your lice mergirl:eat1::

theres fedders starve in Ohio::bow:


----------



## mergirl

Mibbi i can send thim mi lice in the post???
I don lick lice i prefers turkee and lard washed downb with 56 creem!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl gridee bote dem turkees al the tyme......


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> mergirl gridee bote dem turkees al the tyme......


well ..i wud ate lice if u fedd me! 
How mani wud yoo fed me??
what wait arr thi?
pst pix of thinkeeng aboot fedding me lice pleese thank you..:smitten:


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> mergirl gridee bote dem turkees al the tyme......



ach. que se dice para los turkees? the turkeys are gritty und need Botox for rinkeled fethers



mergirl said:


> Mibbi i can send thim mi lice in the post???
> I don lick lice i prefers turkee and lard washed downb with 56 creem!!



i lick each louse and spit one at a time in the enveloape, for they mite try to Escape

turkeylard and crem sooooooo goood!!!!!!:eat2::eat1:


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> ach, que se dice los turkees? the turkeys are gritty und need Botox for rinkeled fethers
> 
> 
> 
> i spit each louse one at a time in the enveloap, for they mite try to Escape
> 
> turkeylard so good!!!!!!:eat2::eat1: and creem sooooooooo good! 56 way to go margil!!!!!!!!!!



SEE GEF.. santa is being like!! :smitten::smitten: i think yo are jeloos cause i ate 56 creem and i didnt shayr!! 
If yu onli fed me lice why i ever going explode???
tell me that?! 
i think i shud go ate turkee, lice cream, and lard now.. thank yo.. santa.. you make my exploded dreams com alive!! :wubu::eat1:
Bangg!


----------



## Santaclear

see greeny when Margil stomach expload(to much turkey and 56 cream it hapen suddenly and cover eve5ryone in room with a fine Spew. (rescue worker say it was Spontanus, came from Over Eating)

she not know cos her belly put her in a state of Bliss:smitten:

then it too late

but she gwine be all rite,doc say it most Extrem case acid Indegestine on the scene but shes a Fighter,gwine pull thru!!

welcom back mergy


----------



## mergirl

luky 4 me..i am bilt like the termeenator 2. As we very speek this moment the little fine spew that is mi asploded belly ..is reforming and mikin its way across the floor to mi again..until mi belli is built again.. every time i ate turkee it just falls rite oot my bum.. if i had one.
at the moemnt i am jst a heed and am typing this with my nose..
I shud be recovered in a week or so..
That was veri sexyal ... i wud rekemend asploding to anyone!! :smitten::smitten::smitten::eat2::eat2::eat2::happy::blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> well ..i wud ate lice if u fedd me!
> How mani wud yoo fed me??
> what wait arr thi?
> pst pix of thinkeeng aboot fedding me lice pleese thank you..:smitten:



git ur turkee armee boyz 2 fedded u sins u soooo hongree.......



mergirl said:


> SEE GEF.. santa is being like!! :smitten::smitten: i think yo are jeloos cause i ate 56 creem and i didnt shayr!!
> If yu onli fed me lice why i ever going explode???
> tell me that?!
> i think i shud go ate turkee, lice cream, and lard now.. thank yo.. santa.. you make my exploded dreams com alive!! :wubu::eat1:
> Bangg!



no U jeloos cuz now i fedded Santa.....iz fedded im mz buttadick serup.... 

ti hi hi


----------



## mergirl

:blush:


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> git ur turkee armee boyz 2 fedded u sins u soooo hongree.......
> 
> 
> 
> no U jeloos cuz now i fedded Santa.....iz fedded im mz buttadick serup....
> 
> ti hi hi


I are jelus!!!! 
Tho i am hapy i huv a turkee army to fed me..:smitten::smitten:
i wud post pics but i remembered i am not reel!!?? I am actully a a thin turkee.. and not a canablee!! I no this is a dims sandal but i cant lyy 2 u any more..
gooble gobble..:blush::blush:


----------



## mergirl

:blush:


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> git ur turkee armee boyz 2 fedded u sins u soooo hongree.......
> 
> 
> 
> no U jeloos cuz now i fedded Santa.....iz fedded im mz buttadick serup....
> 
> ti hi hi


I are jelus!!!! 
Tho i am hapy i huv a turkee army to fed me..:smitten::smitten:
i wud post pics but i remembered i am not reel!!?? I am actully a a thin turkee.. and not a canablee!! I no this is a dims sandal but i cant lyy 2 u any more..
gooble gobble..:blush::blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i wil chocke sheet ot o turkee armee if dey mez wit mi mergirl.....


----------



## Santaclear

Greenaye es very loyle und not think twice if any one try mess Margirl her frend she fircely defend

even if its a whole Bullion of turkeys shill do battle, will wittle down thar numbers she smite with her wooly Hand


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

no....iz jus jeelos lik mergirl sed......cuz i wunt 2 b onlee 1 2 fedded hur.....:wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

jellus from turkees!!!!!now i herd everything:doh:

i bet you gonna feed margil soon Strawbary coolotta from Dunken donuts:eat2:the two gallen size she drink it so big and filling her stomach gonna explooooooooooooooad:smitten:


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> no....iz jus jeelos lik mergirl sed......cuz i wunt 2 b onlee 1 2 fedded hur.....:wubu:


Aww yu cin be.. so long as yo kill off turkee armyis that are tryin 2 killz me!!!!!!!!!!!:wubu::wubu:



Santaclear said:


> jellus from turkees!!!!!now i herd everything:doh:
> 
> i bet you gonna feed margil soon Strawbary coolotta from Dunken donuts:eat2:the two gallen size she drink it so big and filling her stomach gonna explooooooooooooooad:smitten:



I just asploded aboot 2 days ago!! :happy:
yea i wanna coolotta.. i dont know what is but i think it sound big?? how much it weight??
can i see pix of big coolatta pleeese??:smitten::


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

iz killen turkee armee az wee spik......... :smitten:

fedded dem 2 u letur


----------



## Fascinita

Is any girles here in to eat 3 brakfast for every brekfest??? 

what I means is, is you gett enougj to eat irlee day.\'' Because! that way when lunch gets There, you were all ready stuft (perheps with Pancakes, yes sure as dat is the way grrr do it when i grew upp. }

Also any girles who do this want to show their fotos


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i haz fotos o mi tinkelen


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> iz killen turkee armee az wee spik......... :smitten:
> 
> fedded dem 2 u letur


YASSSSS!!!!!!! :wubu::wubu::wubu:
Please may i not ate theer little turkee army boots or tin helmets bee caws i wud just have to regurgitate thim latter.. tnks so much.. pless inform me whin turkee armi is all dead and then you can fed them to me!! :smitten::smitten:


----------



## mergirl

Fascinita said:


> Is any girles here in to eat 3 brakfast for every brekfest???
> 
> what I means is, is you gett enougj to eat irlee day.\'' Because! that way when lunch gets There, you were all ready stuft (perheps with Pancakes, yes sure as dat is the way grrr do it when i grew upp. }
> 
> Also any girles who do this want to show their fotos


I have aboot 500 breakfast.
a cornflake..then a cornflake then a cornflake.then a roast chicken!!
omg what the hellz i saying.. i meens a turkee...!!!!!!
pls pst pix of yu etting 3 breekfasdt pls!! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i deddekate tis 2 mer gal....


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> I just asploded aboot 2 days ago!! :happy:
> yea i wanna coolotta.. i dont know what is but i think it sound big?? how much it weight??
> can i see pix of big coolatta pleeese??:smitten::



here is Coalata pic of jumbo size nearly 3 feet high Actual and 12,000 calaries:bow:
GreenDay say she drink 4 one time in hot summer and ecksplode 

View attachment coolata603-thumb.jpg


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Is any girles here in to eat 3 brakfast for every brekfest???
> 
> what I means is, is you gett enougj to eat irlee day.\'' Because! that way when lunch gets There, you were all ready stuft (perheps with Pancakes, yes sure as dat is the way grrr do it when i grew upp. }
> 
> Also any girles who do this want to show their fotos



i no no where you git infomation pero 3 x 3 = 26

to be that Stuft, laissez with oreos - - - gill has to start on night before:bow:an be consumey Nonstopped

Farnally when breakfast come so full- to full to no.Ya eat and Eat yes pancakes and yes omumlet hash barns 

when lunch arrive its allmost Releif.Foto:smitten:


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i deddekate tis 2 mer gal....


Tnk yoo for the porn :wubu:



Santaclear said:


> here is Coalata pic of jumbo size nearly 3 feet high Actual and 12,000 calaries:bow:
> GreenDay say she drink 4 one time in hot summer and ecksplode


Tnk yoo for the porn :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Murgurl steelz mi cool latta....iz hartt brocken......


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Murgurl steelz mi cool latta....iz hartt brocken......



Green Day!!!!!! your Heart mit be broaken bit i have news for you!!!!!!!!!!! all yer pain und Swet und Suffering it is not for Nawt. Margil she hungry and steal your Coalata but i have news -IT NOT MATTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!she mergal have pains und sufering too, lotz.she not no you from Addam she not care all she know is she hongry and want to steel your drink Coalata I SAY LET HER HAVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!it kinda Lousy anyway drink Swill from dunken Donut(in less you got a deaL, them things is Harway Robery and she parbally lo self Esteam to done it((((((((((aw))))))))


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> Green Day!!!!!! your Heart mit be broaken bit i have news for you!!!!!!!!!!! all yer pain und Swet und Suffering it is not for Nawt. Margil she hungry and steal your Coalata but i have news -IT NOT MATTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!she mergal have pains und sufering too, lotz.she not no you from Addam she not care all she know is she hongry and want to steel your drink Coalata I SAY LET HER HAVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!it kinda Lousy anyway drink Swill from dunken Donut(in less you got a deaL, them things is Harway Robery and she parbally lo self Esteam to done it((((((((((aw))))))))




Murgurl jus usted mi so shi can gro bigg fatt arse.....n git mor turkees wit it....


----------



## mergirl

I sew surry!!! I was taken over by mi hunger!!! here this is for us to share!! 

View attachment Milkshake1.jpg


----------



## mergirl

Then i shall have these. JUST ME!!!!!!! 

View attachment Milkshake2.jpg


----------



## disconnectedsmile

mergirl dat so meen to tak all dem shayks for self!
iz to gif u moar turkee for gormay eerotika, but now i sad mad


----------



## Fascinita

I lik to know/ who here supscraib to pron megazine ? :eat2: :smitten:


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Fascinita said:


> I lik to know/ who here supscraib to pron megazine ? :eat2: :smitten:


ZOMG nao i kin fapz foarevar!


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> I lik to know/ who here supscraib to pron megazine ? :eat2: :smitten:



i bothared mods to say that we need scribe to all Food migzines but they ignawed me

also Conard no say


----------



## Paquito

Dis not furst time Mergirl committ crime.
She ated Kelligrl. I seed it wit my own eyes!!!

But i wuz too arousd 2 say nything :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> I sew surry!!! I was taken over by mi hunger!!! here this is for us to share!!




i dreenk bothe wit ote u ti hi hi


i no giv fas see neeta turkee.....


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i no giv fas see neeta turkee.....



I no giv grapeEyeFurry tat milkshek she want ed.  no werry, dough. I giv you a peace of pi so big u sSplode :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i splodeds 4 u n e tym....n mur gurl kin wutch....


fas see chis kak iz so bigg....:smitten:


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i splodeds 4 u n e tym....n mur gurl kin wutch....
> 
> 
> fas see chis kak iz so bigg....:smitten:




Baybe, sploding iz my Pashun in life! we will show mer gal a gud tym . mebbe she lik to call the medic ? she wil b horrorfried !!!`11! hAHA


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

no....mur gurl et al ur chis kak if u don wutch hur......:doh:


----------



## Santaclear

greenDay Furry

you no let Fastenina give you xploading turkee milkshake (jumbo size

it caus belly to Rupture.thaT you do not want.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> greenDay Furry
> 
> you no let Fastenina give you xploading turkee milkshake (jumbo size
> 
> *it caus belly to Rupture.thaT you do not want*.




no i wunt 2 fap...i kin no hilp it......

Murgurl wutch tat 2.....


----------



## mergirl

disconnectedsmile said:


> mergirl dat so meen to tak all dem shayks for self!
> iz to gif u moar turkee for gormay eerotika, but now i sad mad


i sorri.. can no see you i am tryin to asplode?? i need all the shakey milk i can get!! :wubu:


Fascinita said:


> I lik to know/ who here supscraib to pron megazine ? :eat2: :smitten:



Excoos me ..i need to be alone for a while..:smitten:



free2beme04 said:


> Dis not furst time Mergirl committ crime.
> She ated Kelligrl. I seed it wit my own eyes!!!
> 
> But i wuz too arousd 2 say nything :blush:



mmmmmmmm illusive.. :eat2:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i dreenk bothe wit ote u ti hi hi
> 
> 
> .



grrr damn you GEF....bo ho.. bo ho bo ho bo ho.. mibi yu just take me to wallsmart and get me sum more???


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> Then i shall have these. JUST ME!!!!!!!





disconnectedsmile said:


> mergirl dat so meen to tak all dem shayks for self!
> iz to gif u moar turkee for gormay eerotika, but now i sad mad



it not Right that you drink all those milkshapes Mengirl they belong to GreenDay poor GreenDay she want you have just the Two she sweat and genurous but then you just drank em Down all the others too we was all hungrey you not let us have any and it cost sevnty dollers

your Stomack got really big but not expload like you say 

i felt Bamboozel


----------



## mergirl

I has an insattable hugner ..what cun i say! :blush: I say to greenday she cun hiv share mi shake milk.. and SHRE drink them all!!.. She has a chocolat cow with milkshake giving nipples! She dussnt need shakemilk she has all shi want.. i gave her tat cow and all i got was a few lousy beans!!!! GRRRRRRRRRR!!!!
mibbi if i atte then thi will be magic and make me 5000 fat?? who knows..:eat2::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

it seem a miss understanding

she said cow was Lazy and not give milk cos nipples are sore


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> it seem a miss understanding
> 
> she said cow was Lazy and not give milk cos nipples are sore


Ahhhhhh... See i didn't meen that type of milk! thot Greenday drunked only Mr milk..


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> Ahhhhhh... See i didn't meen that type of milk! thot Greenday drunked only Mr milk..



i not know

we buy cow from Milkshake Cattle place. at first very good,fattning milkshakes very filling and good bargin.Later cow get lazy complaining nipples are sore. we try return and salesman Unfriendly.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> grrr damn you GEF....bo ho.. bo ho bo ho bo ho.. mibi yu just take me to wallsmart and get me sum more???



i no tek u to wallsmart cuz u 2 hi mentenince 4 mi

ste way from mi coww - i giv milc shek to ms buttadick rathr den u


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i no tek u to wallsmart cuz u 2 hi mentenince 4 mi
> 
> ste way from mi coww - i giv milc shek to ms buttadick rathr den u



Ms. bottledick arpeciate all youve done, greenye

margil cum running once the milkshakes all dry up, youll see:bow:

we will wake Cow up and get more minkshake


----------



## Fascinita

Santaclear said:


> Ms. bottledick arpeciate all youve done, greenye
> 
> margil cum running once the milkshakes all dry up, youll see:bow:
> 
> we will wake Cow up and get more minkshake



Murdgirle, GreenFur and ms bOttlenose haz a free-way romantic uncounter :eat2: i lik 2 be there and see tat live reaction!


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i no tek u to wallsmart cuz u 2 hi mentenince 4 mi
> 
> ste way from mi coww - i giv milc shek to ms buttadick rathr den u


bu hu bu hu .. bu hu..


----------



## mergirl

Fascinita said:


> Murdgirle, GreenFur and ms bOttlenose haz a free-way romantic uncounter :eat2: i lik 2 be there and see tat live reaction!


i think is only going to be greenbay and missus shuttlecock b'cause i im 2 hi mantanenece fut greenbay..  buhu buhu buhu bhuhu ......
sniff sniff..
i a sad noo..


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> i think is only going to be greenbay and missus shuttlecock b'cause i im 2 hi mantanenece fut greenbay..  buhu buhu buhu bhuhu ......
> sniff sniff..
> i a sad noo..



have some sensnitivitty margil

you vary sweet but have hurt greenBays Fillings

t'wood be nice you should ride with them on the Freeway


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Murdgirle, GreenFur and ms bOttlenose haz a free-way romantic uncounter :eat2: i lik 2 be there and see tat live reaction!



miz Butt hose is in Slammer(for fedding she comit crimes that is why this thread started to discuss

but Murdergirl and GrenHay they can still go with a turd, ride Freeway for Romantic counter-- hey why not?????is free contry

Just need to smooth out miss understanding ruffeled Fethers o'er de hi-mantanance and guzzelled milkshakes


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> have some sensnitivitty margil
> 
> you vary sweet but have hurt greenBays Fillings
> 
> t'wood be nice you should ride with them on the Freeway


i dunt no who i did wrong??!! 
greepnay say to me her problems in PM and i jjust say 'stfu and show me yur belli':smitten::smitten:
i dint thouth this was insensitive.. i was having mi oppinion and i are intitled to it!! If i dont care boot stupid crap but only belllis is good oppinion...!!!!!:bow:
alkso pleese sho pics of yur belli, also facititinatats too plees thnk yu. xx:wubu::wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> i dunt no who i did wrong??!!
> greepnay say to me her problems in PM and i jjust say 'stfu and show me yur belli':smitten::smitten:
> i dint thouth this was insensitive.. i was having mi oppinion and i are intitled to it!! If i dont care boot stupid crap but only belllis is good oppinion...!!!!!:bow:
> alkso pleese sho pics of yur belli, also facititinatats too plees thnk yu. xx:wubu::wubu:



greenpay want to see your bellie Expload-that is why she provide Millshakes

you drink quickley all of them and belly superful but not popping.You not Harmed.GreenDay feel taken for a Ride

in edition she say you Complaind.i not want involved in all this board Drama


----------



## mergirl

yu are rite. mi and greenjay shud make freends oursells. 

greennee i am sorri i am high mantance and that i didnt explode and that yu felt taken for a ride.. maby i cunt ake you on tho ricci lake show to say sorri..i need to wait till thi have a shoe " Sorry i didn't explode for you i know i am a high maintainance bitch and drank milkshake when i shouldnt have and didnt drink milk shake when i should have and i have a secret furry dwarf scat fetish"..
I will wait bi my tv for adverts for that show and then i wioll take you on it to apollyjizz!!


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> yu are rite. mi and greenjay shud make freends oursells.
> 
> greennee i am sorri i am high mantance and that i didnt explode and that yu felt taken for a ride.. maby i cunt ake you on tho ricci lake show to say sorri..i need to wait till thi have a shoe " Sorry i didn't explode for you i know i am a high maintainance bitch and drank milkshake when i shouldnt have and didnt drink milk shake when i should have and i have a secret furry dwarf scat fetish"..
> I will wait bi my tv for adverts for that show and then i wioll take you on it to apollyjizz!!



since micheal jackson expire it seem its all were Herring

i feal once the Fuhrer dies down a subject like this could brought forward provide Fodder for TV-pogrom


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> Murdgirle, GreenFur and ms bOttlenose haz a free-way romantic uncounter :eat2: i lik 2 be there and see tat live reaction!



i tri 2 do bofe butt mirgirl brot turkee armee.....shi sed to jus wutch butt shi li 2 mi agin.....shi letted turkee armee tri 2 et ms bottel dick....

i loose mi tempa n beet turkees 2 ded....mirgirl wunt mi 2 fedded hur turkees butt shi no deesurv it

so i tri fedded em to mz bottel deek butt mir girl pettee angri wimin.....shi hert mz bottel dik n jeeluz rag......



mergirl said:


> bu hu bu hu .. bu hu..


tis ho i fill bote mz bottal dik.....



mergirl said:


> i think is only going to be greenbay and missus shuttlecock b'cause i im 2 hi mantanenece fut greenbay..  buhu buhu buhu bhuhu ......
> sniff sniff..
> i a sad noo..



u no git 2 si mz botel dik no mo......shi het u.....n ur dam ded turkee arses...



Santaclear said:


> have some sensnitivitty margil
> 
> you vary sweet but have hurt greenBays Fillings
> 
> t'wood be nice you should ride with them on the Freeway



shi tri kilt mz botel dik...u mus beeleev mi.....



mergirl said:


> yu are rite. mi and greenjay shud make freends oursells.
> 
> greennee i am sorri i am high mantance and that i didnt explode and that yu felt taken for a ride.. maby i cunt ake you on tho ricci lake show to say sorri..i need to wait till thi have a shoe " Sorry i didn't explode for you i know i am a high maintainance bitch and drank milkshake when i shouldnt have and didnt drink milk shake when i should have and i have a secret furry dwarf scat fetish"..
> I will wait bi my tv for adverts for that show and then i wioll take you on it to apollyjizz!!



rikki lak givs mi milc sheks so i tel hur wut u don 2 mz botel dik on hur sho...
hole wurld no bote u no....ti hi hi 

u kint stopp mi.....


----------



## Santaclear

dis bluddy battle wit all de turkees is Shocking.Must of been a Wore Zone in there:doh:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> shi tri kilt mz botel dik...u mus beeleev mi.....



of Cors we bilive you GreenDay.if margil try Murder mrs. Hotel dick we canoot be a party to such Depravety

killing is Wrong even when it invols food.Dis is not what Dimentians should be about


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santa....you have no idea of what you just did to me. I had just taken a big swig of my drink when I read "Mrs Hotel Dick" and lost it.....badly. So I wouldn't spit it all over the electronics...or choke....I had to spit it out beside my chair. 
This shocked and puzzled my little girl to no end....especially when all this was followed by my hysterical cackle sounding chortle. 


Don't hurt me Santa........I implore you  :happy: :bow:


----------



## Santaclear

dead celebraty ed McMann decide to gain weight, vary late in life is true story jonnny carson sidekick he gain 300 more pounds with wife feeding turkey and donuts, Coalata milkshakes:eat2::eat1::eat1:

he brake couch he brake bed broke car (wheel fell of) docters said he was Crazy, stomach rupteur and Expload he was a legend and well be missed


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

eed mcman wuz 1 fat sun o beetch....hi wuz mz hottil diks sun.......


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> eed mcman wuz 1 fat sun o beetch....hi wuz mz hottil diks sun.......



he was Baddass, si

noted film and TV star carl Mauldem also kicked de bucket dis weak

not offen spoke of but he was another to "take the leep" late in life - gained to 850 pounds!!!!! 

wife fed and fed with lard, turkey drippings, fry candy bars and Coalata milkshakes. He broke Floor of his house and it allmost fell of a cliff. he was one bad fat sonofabitch, Comintaters said. he live 97 years and Ambulance driver feed him Coalata milkshakes even on that "final ride' they say.


----------



## Fatgirlfan

I want to find a way to fetten up Winny the Pooh. He is fett allready but he kan be more fet. It would be purfectly ok to fetten Winny the Pooh. But I also want to create a sister of Winny the Pooh, she is very fet and has a good appatite. Her name kan be Wendy.


----------



## Fascinita

Santaclear said:


> he was Baddass, si
> 
> noted film and TV star carl Mauldem also kicked de bucket dis weak
> 
> not offen spoke of but he was another to "take the leep" late in life - gained to 850 pounds!!!!!
> 
> wife fed and fed with lard, turkey drippings, fry candy bars and Coalata milkshakes. He broke Floor of his house and it allmost fell of a cliff. he was one bad fat sonofabitch, Comintaters said. he live 97 years and Ambulance driver feed him Coalata milkshakes even on that "final ride' they say.



You rite eff coarse but why hasn't it been anybody mention his roll in that movie Straight car Name The Fire 

phew! NOW i now why they call 'em moving picture !! Dat man can act his as off

he even, i go so tall as to say, EVEN could dance his as off  All them atcors can dance for days.

but he didnt because he was a tru gainer


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> Ambulance driver feed him Coalata milkshakes even on that "final ride' they say.



i weesh i cud ad dun it....ambeelunce men kint fedded im lyk mi.....:wubu:



Fatgirlfan said:


> I want to find a way to fetten up Winny the Pooh. He is fett allready but he kan be more fet. It would be purfectly ok to fetten Winny the Pooh. But I also want to create a sister of Winny the Pooh, she is very fet and has a good appatite. Her name kan be Wendy.



mz hottl dik furs name wendee......u tink tat ko en si dance?



Fascinita said:


> You rite eff coarse but why hasn't it been anybody mention his roll in that movie Straight car Name The Fire
> 
> phew! NOW i now why they call 'em moving picture !! Dat man can act his as off
> 
> he even, i go so tall as to say, EVEN could dance his as off  All them atcors can dance for days.
> 
> but he didnt because he was a tru gainer



i cook 4 im n dat strate kar.....turkee legg - hi luv mi bigg titeez n i luv im git bigg az thay r :blush: :happy:


----------



## mergirl

Fatgirlfan said:


> I want to find a way to fetten up Winny the Pooh. He is fett allready but he kan be more fet. It would be purfectly ok to fetten Winny the Pooh. But I also want to create a sister of Winny the Pooh, she is very fet and has a good appatite. Her name kan be Wendy.


I think windy the poo wud be sexi!! :smitten:


----------



## disconnectedsmile

mergirl said:


> I think windy the poo wud be sexi!! :smitten:


mayb sexi if Windy Poo brayk wind frum eting so many hunny!
mayb less sexi if Windy Poo make poo from hunny


----------



## Santaclear

Fatgirlfan said:


> I want to find a way to fetten up Winny the Pooh. He is fett allready but he kan be more fet. It would be purfectly ok to fetten Winny the Pooh. But I also want to create a sister of Winny the Pooh, she is very fet and has a good appatite. Her name kan be Wendy.



Wendys have specials, burgers and fries can be order with drive thru:bow:

i not read the Poo books but from what i unnderstand Bree'r rabbit was the fat one specially in the later years. he not only eat rabbit foods but he snack all times on rich filling foods like rabbit pastrys gut bomb dinners and lard belly fry cakes. he one fat mother all most 400 pounds which is one big rabit and mean as all git go if you try take his food he bite and tare you up better watchit. he was gonna Sue CBS cos of Cartune, unreelistic portrail and he bit Jay leno.


----------



## imfree

Fatgirlfan said:


> I want to find a way to fetten up Winny the Pooh. He is fett allready but he kan be more fet. It would be purfectly ok to fetten Winny the Pooh. But I also want to create a sister of Winny the Pooh, she is very fet and has a good appatite. Her name kan be Wendy.



Ginny The Pooh, of korce!, 'kuzzen it rimes wiff
Winny The Pooh!:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Winnee haz bigg arse....:wubu:


----------



## mergirl

disconnectedsmile said:


> mayb sexi if Windy Poo brayk wind frum eting so many hunny!
> mayb less sexi if Windy Poo make poo from hunny


A runny honey poo..yeah not sexi..
i lick whin he got sticked in the tree cause he was so fat from etting all the missus butterybum syrup.
i came about 52!!!!!:smitten::smitten:


----------



## Santaclear

Santaclear said:


> i not read the Poo books but from what i unnderstand Bree'r rabbit was the fat one specially in the later years. he not only eat rabbit foods but he snack all times on rich filling foods like rabbit pastrys gut bomb dinners and lard belly fry cakes. he one fat mother all most 400 pounds which is one big rabit and mean as all git go if you try take his food he bite and tare you up better watchit. he was gonna Sue CBS cos of Cartune, unreelistic portrail and he bit Jay leno.



i find WhoTube link here winny the Poo star B'rer rabbit bite jayLeno's Arm on tonite show when jay try ask him Question re Wheat gain!:eat1::eat1:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brerrabbitbitesjaylenopRSZPonteBk

he Bad rabbit jay should known!!!


----------



## Santaclear

Fatgirlfan said:


> I want to find a way to fetten up Winny the Pooh. He is fett allready but he kan be more fet. It would be purfectly ok to fetten Winny the Pooh. But I also want to create a sister of Winny the Pooh, she is very fet and has a good appatite. Her name kan be Wendy.



Also "Wendy" a beach boys food song by Bryan Wilsen (w/Poo leenings) he a Giant in the fedding jonner and drink much as 35 turkeylard mumpshakes in the Sandbox while Composing masterpices like 'Gut Vibrasions'(which is about Sex) "help mi ronda' (wants ronda to feed him):eat1::eat1:and 'Serfin USA"(with Charley Manson which explan to serf the Interet:bow: 

View attachment brian_wilson_raps.jpg


View attachment manson1a.jpg


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> You rite eff coarse but why hasn't it been anybody mention his roll in that movie Straight car Name The Fire
> 
> phew! NOW i now why they call 'em moving picture !! Dat man can act his as off
> 
> he even, i go so tall as to say, EVEN could dance his as off  All them atcors can dance for days.
> 
> but he didnt because he was a tru gainer



off COARSE that needs be mentined!!!!:doh: carl Mauldem greatest dancer since Alfredo stairs

he tap he broke dance he did it all!!!!!! 

View attachment malden-karl.jpg


View attachment fred1.jpg


----------



## Fatgirlfan

imfree said:


> Ginny The Pooh, of korce!, 'kuzzen it rimes wiff
> Winny The Pooh!:bow:



Haw, haw, Imm laffing zo hard thatt my fase hurt


----------



## Fatgirlfan

Santaclear said:


> Also "Wendy" a beach boys food song by Bryan Wilsen (w/Poo leenings) he a Giant in the fedding jonner and drink much as 35 turkeylard mumpshakes in the Sandbox while Composing masterpices like 'Gut Vibrasions'(which is about Sex) "help mi ronda' (wants ronda to feed him):eat1::eat1:and 'Serfin USA"(with Charley Manson which explan to serf the Interet:bow:



stop!!! We nede serch overlode protectshawn. This remint me of 
"whatt has serch overlode do to uss??"


----------



## Santaclear

imfree said:


> Ginny The Pooh, of korce!, 'kuzzen it rimes wiff
> Winny The Pooh!:bow:





Fatgirlfan said:


> Haw, haw, Imm laffing zo hard thatt my fase hurt



Onnastly. what about Losey the poo (name carracter))since we already have Winny who do so well &to provide comet relief?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fatgirlfan said:


> Haw, haw, Imm laffing zo hard thatt my fase hurt




i thot u sez u laff so hard ur fase bursted....i git toorned on.....teeze :blush:


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Winnee haz bigg arse....:wubu:





mergirl said:


> A runny honey poo..yeah not sexi..
> i lick whin he got sticked in the tree cause he was so fat from etting all the missus butterybum syrup.
> i came about 52!!!!!:smitten::smitten:



big runny ass is not Right


need go to Docters positions and get looked at


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

win e teez mi 2- y no 1 wunt asplodes 4 mi?


----------



## Santaclear

Fatgirlfan said:


> stop!!! We nede serch overlode protectshawn. This remint me of
> "whatt has serch overlode do to uss??"



ax not what Surch Overlords can do for us

but what us(we)) can do Surch overloads:blush:


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> win e teez mi 2- y no 1 wunt asplodes 4 mi?



she(he)) teez you for wanting you expload later

after waxy Buildup


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mx bottel dik etted fitgirlfin cuz he no asplodes 4 mi- shee het thoze dam teezs 2


----------



## imfree

Fatgirlfan said:


> Haw, haw, Imm laffing zo hard thatt my fase hurt



Iffin' yoar fase hert, mabee it kood feal
gooder iffin' ya kooled it wiff a sprae
frum a hoase pahp!


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> mx bottel dik etted fitgirlfin cuz he no asplodes 4 mi- shee het thoze dam teezs 2



greeny i tell you, that Ma Bottledick i not always argee with everything she do. first all her Crimes, than eating fatGirlFriend cos he was our Pal and liked to post on this Thead 

is farely sad News and grate Loss,my candlelenses  to the Betroffed
and a dark day for Food Expectance 

maybe she eat him in Hanger??(anger/hungrey) )cos Shirley a mince understanding


----------



## Santaclear

Fatgirlfan said:


> Haw, haw, Imm laffing zo hard thatt my fase hurt





imfree said:


> Iffin' yoar fase hert, mabee it kood feal
> gooder iffin' ya kooled it wiff a sprae
> frum a hoase pahp!



i once left so hard my face expload, spit out false teeth through Hole they fall like gentle Rain


----------



## imfree

Ah luv thiaus thrayud n ah kin raid it faihn 'cuz
y'all rite in Cummlun val spaek!*

*Cumberland Valley-Speak:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> greeny i tell you, that Ma Bottledick i not always argee with everything she do. first all her Crimes, than eating fatGirlFriend cos he was our Pal and liked to post on this Thead
> 
> is farely sad News and grate Loss,my candlelenses  to the Betroffed
> and a dark day for Food Expectance
> 
> maybe she eat him in Hanger??(anger/hungrey) )cos Shirley a mince understanding



mz botle dik duz wut i sey now...cuz shi lurv mi mor ten udders 

shi asplods 4 mi soon :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> mz botle dik duz wut i sey now...cuz shi lurv mi mor ten udders
> 
> shi asplods 4 mi soon :wubu:



congrations greenAye!!!  which udder?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> congrations greenAye!!!  which udder?



shi et eidur - shi stil a biotch...butt shi MI biotch now...... :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> shi et eidur - shi stil a biotch...butt shi MI biotch now...... :wubu:



congradulations.....she one bad byotch, take no lip from noone so i knew your honered sheen yours.:wubu: treate her right


----------



## kayrae

I can't believe how long you've all kept this alive. good job, troubs


----------



## Santaclear

kayrae said:


> I can't believe how long you've all kept this alive. good job, troubs



keep allive? this hour home,we have nouhere else to go

who troubs?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> congradulations.....she one bad byotch, take no lip from noone so i knew your honered sheen yours.:wubu: treate her right



i treet hur rite til shi asplodes 4 mi- then i do hur sista.....


----------



## Fascinita

I took her out last nite n fed her til she 'sploded again

She was sayin 'Fassinita fassinita!!1!"

i was sayin "Ms. hotel bitter ball!, mS Hotel butter ball!!!!11!'

all nigh long.

she goes 2 bed early so she can Overturn them callories unto pure Fat weght*

by the weigh, stop messin wit her. she will with held her love from U . U cant do her lik i do her


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i fedded u til u asplodes 2 if u mes wit mi hotel dik.....



r u hur sista....?


----------



## LillyBBBW

Wha!!? LOL I am so sorry I looked in here. *giggle* You peepul are nutz!


----------



## Paquito

LillyBBBW said:


> Wha!!? LOL I am so sorry I looked in here. *giggle* You peepul are nutz!



git her an fed her!

Only way u gnna leave is to asplode! :smitten:


----------



## Santaclear

lilley came inside the thread, must of been Hungry:eat1:


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> I took her out last nite n fed her til she 'sploded again
> 
> She was sayin 'Fassinita fassinita!!1!"
> 
> i was sayin "Ms. hotel bitter ball!, mS Hotel butter ball!!!!11!'
> 
> all nigh long.
> 
> she goes 2 bed early so she can Overturn them callories unto pure Fat weght*
> 
> by the weigh, stop messin wit her. she will with held her love from U . U cant do her lik i do her



to remove Ma Bitterball from the jail is a Crime, even for Splaoding it aint right, four atharities say shes Dangerus

still it sounds Hot :smitten: ladies please cant we all git along:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Lillee 2 gud 4 tis thred- u stay way from hur

i stil wate on fashun eater 2 cum bak n e way


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i fedded u til u asplodes 2 if u mes wit mi hotel dik.....
> 
> 
> 
> r u hur sista....?



i am her mother and her btother. `s a long storey ~

I once fed Mrs Bottleb reath twenty months strait. I took her to Detroit with my husband's permit (he is also my coousin) and we had a fine time; my car recieved two Parking violations, but we never pay. Cops thawt it was wrong to fed her in Publix too.

my fa,iily is an Out Laws. My in laws even, two. watch out becuz wer'e Bad. we'll all fed you. BAD~!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i fedded ur cuzin 1 tym....he sed he no want 2 mary u.....but he thot u wur pragnante cuz ur belee 2 bigg

u not nise 2 fool menz lik tat..... even if hi 2 dum 2 kno u git rady 2 asplodes


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i fedded ur cuzin 1 tym....he sed he no want 2 mary u.....but he thot u wur pragnante cuz ur belee 2 bigg
> 
> u not nise 2 fool menz lik tat..... even if hi 2 dum 2 kno u git rady 2 asplodes



Is ture. :blush:

i love to assplode 2 much.

I was pregnate w/ too much mashed tater! lol :smitten: 

dont wanna merry him any weighs! just wanna get his M$ney so I can fed myself ,


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

gud 4 u- i maryeed dum azz man - lif 2 short


----------



## Santaclear

free2beme04 said:


> git her an fed her!
> 
> Only way u gnna leave is to asplode! :smitten:



listen freebie2me40 lillBbbw is respectacle Poastr

not spload unless Consent


----------



## Paquito

Santaclear said:


> listen freebie2me40 lillBbbw is respectacle Poastr
> 
> not spload unless Consent



I can c it en hur eyez, i saw her guzzl mix butta dik!

tho tht goes into vore an opens up a whol lota ?s

me go bak to feddin self nao


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Is ture. :blush:
> 
> i love to assplode 2 much.
> 
> I was pregnate w/ too much mashed tater! lol :smitten:
> 
> dont wanna merry him any weighs! just wanna get his M$ney so I can fed myself ,





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> gud 4 u- i maryeed dum azz man - lif 2 short



to Spload dey say is most intimite act. 

almost Scared time 'tween husbin and wife, (martyrmony)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

free2beme04 said:


> I can c it en hur eyez, i saw her guzzl mix butta dik!
> 
> tho tht goes into vore an opens up a whol lota ?s
> 
> me go bak to feddin self nao



U shutt ur mothe bote mz hotle dik!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

shi MI biotch...no yurn! 

do u here mi? SHI MI BIATCH

I keel u if u tuch herz....shi been thru a lot wit mi....she lurv mi- not u

Shi asplodes fur mi soon...then i do fashion eater's cuzin/husbind

u onlee git to watch - butt no tuch


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> to Spload dey say is most intimite act.
> 
> almost Scared time 'tween husbin and wife, (martyrmony)



dum ass husbin not scared tym....it waist o tyme :doh:


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> U shutt ur mothe bote mz hotle dik!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> shi MI biotch...no yurn!
> 
> do u here mi? SHI MI BIATCH
> 
> I keel u if u tuch herz....shi been thru a lot wit mi....she lurv mi- not u
> 
> Shi asplodes fur mi soon...then i do fashion eater's cuzin/husbind
> 
> u onlee git to watch - butt no tuch



what they do to you in that jail greenDay? it make persun Hardend, strong agreement for de Criminization of fedding

all those yrs cooped up in the Pen not help u. they not rehabitate NoBody:doh: (Societty )



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> dum ass husbin not scared tym....it waist o tyme :doh:



it SACRED time(union.) not scarred(a typo( intimite

looser husbin be Back:happy: to pay ollimoney!!!!!:bow:

we h(ate) him:eat1:


----------



## disconnectedsmile

o hay Green Dyed Furry, i herd you et mergirl and she disappard?
if u see her in ur belli, talz her i missez her.


----------



## mergirl

disconnectedsmile said:


> o hay Green Dyed Furry, i herd you et mergirl and she disappard?
> if u see her in ur belli, talz her i missez her.



it ok... yeaa yu hear write. GEF atted me.. i atted all the turkee in GEF's Belly then i asploded! :smitten:
It has tooken me 2 weeks to get miself togither..
GEF!! pls dnt ate mi again!! 
also.. pls pst px tnks..:wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

disconnectedsmile said:


> o hay Green Dyed Furry, i herd you et mergirl and she disappard?
> if u see her in ur belli, talz her i missez her.



margil Despard, we thougt Succoomb to hemophebia

but she returd!


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> margil Despard, we thougt Succoomb to hemophebia
> 
> but she returd!



hamophobs dont fright me..i trold you i was in GEFS belli and i asploded.. :smitten:


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> hamophobs dont fright me..i trold you i was in GEFS belli and i asploded.. :smitten:



halleluya!:doh:

gald yer ok margie.greeny good belly. did you have nice exsploadion?


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> halleluya!:doh:
> 
> gald yer ok margie.greeny good belly. did you have nice exsploadion?



yes..i luv asploding.:wubu::wubu:

My favorite boit was when my arm farted out of GEF's bum! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Is ture. :blush:
> 
> i love to assplode 2 much.
> 
> I was pregnate w/ too much mashed tater! lol :smitten:
> 
> dont wanna merry him any weighs! just wanna get his M$ney so I can fed myself ,






Green Eyed Fairy said:


> dum ass husbin not scared tym....it waist o tyme :doh:



the marrage is sacred. onion of holy martrymony

to peeps nothin is deeper thin pomegranate

the betroffed


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> what they do to you in that jail greenDay? it make persun Hardend, strong agreement for de Criminization of fedding
> 
> all those yrs cooped up in the Pen not help u. they not rehabitate NoBody (Societty )
> 
> 
> 
> it SACRED time(union.) not scarred(a typo( intimite
> 
> looser husbin be Back:happy: to pay ollimoney!!!!
> 
> we h(ate) him:eat1:



iz de hardist....u kin beeleeve dat. mz hotle dik onlee lyk em hard 

ti hi hi i et him gud 2 - swalo hym hole :eat2:





disconnectedsmile said:


> o hay Green Dyed Furry, i herd you et mergirl and she disappard?
> if u see her in ur belli, talz her i missez her.



stop luking fur mi mergirl- shi onlee asplodes 4 mi

got tat? 



mergirl said:


> it ok... yeaa yu hear write. GEF atted me.. i atted all the turkee in GEF's Belly then i asploded!
> It has tooken me 2 weeks to get miself togither..
> GEF!! pls dnt ate mi again!!
> also.. pls pst px tnks..



i not et u....u et me ....sew i kin c u asplodes agin :smitten:



mergirl said:


> yes..i luv asploding.
> 
> My favorite boit was when my arm farted out of GEF's bum!



u no i a ladee....i neva fart....i just projectyl vomeet n asplodes....stop lye bote mi 



Santaclear said:


> the marrage is sacred. onion of holy martrymony
> 
> to peeps nothin is deeper thin pomegranate
> 
> the betroffed




stooped unyun 2 stoopid man.....it suk n dat it

i mery ur brutha soon


----------



## Santaclear

i dont want to argew but prizoner in Jail mrs Butternut her lousy husbind mr Garbagedick he fall far short in his husbindly Dutys --he not keep food on table he not feed family till exPload he not wurry when another mouth to feed to him it jest an otter animal at the troff.then come Davorse and he despard.not see hyde nor hare of him not one red cent for Alemony no one seen whir he Went

Miss butternut this make her Bidder. shore she make her sryup she sell it but she Hardend feel forced to life of Crime. she begin Fedding :eat1::eat1oeple stomoch get big they say stop she say no and then they Pop (spload.]

so many questoons. who is to blame?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> i dont want to argew but prizoner in Jail mrs Butternut her lousy husbind mr Garbagedick he fall far short in his husbindly Dutys --he not keep food on table he not feed family till exPload he not wurry when another mouth to feed to him it jest an otter animal at the troff.then come Davorse and he despard.not see hyde nor hare of him not one red cent for Alemony no one seen whir he Went
> 
> Miss butternut this make her Bidder. shore she make her sryup she sell it but she Hardend feel forced to life of Crime. she begin Fedding :eat1::eat1oeple stomoch get big they say stop she say no and then they Pop (spload.]
> 
> so many questoons. *who is to blame*?



i blame Mergurl


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> stop luking fur mi mergirl- shi onlee asplodes 4 mi
> 
> got tat?


i suspekt kontrulin relayshunshyp


----------



## Fascinita

's good you all like to fantasizm about Ms Bottlebutt, but how you all feel about fedding -n- 'sploading afrer reading thiURLs?!!!!!


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> 's good you all like to fantasizm about Ms Bottlebutt, but how you all feel about fedding -n- 'sploading afrer reading thiURLs?!!!!!



it was Discusting. i not otterstand


----------



## mergirl

Fascinita said:


> 's good you all like to fantasizm about Ms Bottlebutt, but how you all feel about fedding -n- 'sploading afrer reading thiURLs?!!!!!



is terreblee.. why is not anything done aboot this?? Children shud not be pit in acid pits! Whi oh whi is this not ill eagle? 
I has only atted 500 children ..any more wud be crewl!


----------



## mergirl

ps-yes i onli asplode for GEF!! :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> is terreblee.. why is not anything done aboot this?? Children shud not be pit in acid pits! Whi oh whi is this not ill eagle?
> I has only atted 500 children ..any more wud be crewl!



in a bin long time but my hi school had nearly 1200 attending

the problems of Class is enormus. not with standing. our Crew was euge. many stool Struggle. i sup hose


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

disconnectedsmile said:


> i suspekt kontrulin relayshunshyp



u mind ur biznez nosee guy 



mergirl said:


> ps-yes i onli asplode for GEF!! :wubu:



ti hi hi- descustinsmile so jalose now


----------



## disconnectedsmile

mergirl said:


> is terreblee.. why is not anything done aboot this?? Children shud not be pit in acid pits! Whi oh whi is this not ill eagle?
> I has only atted 500 children ..any more wud be crewl!


iz not ill eagle cos mos peppls onlee et halthy eagle. less chants of sal and ella dizeez.


----------



## Santaclear

disconnectedsmile said:


> iz not ill eagle cos mos peppls onlee et halthy eagle. less chants of sal and ella dizeez.



good point destructivSmile! feed sick eagle to people is Wrong!!! is waist of eagle to Not but stool not aloud:bow::bow::doh::blush:


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i blame Mergurl



thats grate!:doh:to blem margo when she is aready sattled with plague of Hornyhobia is unfair burdan for her to bare

- havnt you heard two wrong donut make you right??? people who live in glazed houses GreenDay i'm surpized because you usully so Reasonble


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> in a bin long time but my hi school had nearly 1200 attending
> 
> the problems of Class is* enormus*. not with standing. *our Crew was euge.* many stool Struggle. i sup hose



u git mi hott n bothrd talkn bote big big things gittn bigger....don mek mi git emberess n publix :blush:



Santaclear said:


> thats grate!:doh:to blem margo when she is aready sattled with plague of Hornyhobia is unfair burdan for her to bare
> 
> - havnt you heard two wrong donut make you right??? people who live in glazed houses GreenDay i'm surpized because you usully so Reasonble



u mek mi so angree wit ur unfare akusashuns.....u need 2 be tyed up n stuffd aginst ur will til u aplodes....

now u git mi turn on agin....i hav 2 leev 4 a bit........:blush: :blush:



i stil git mi eye on disgusten smile 2.......


----------



## mergirl

disconnectedsmile said:


> iz not ill eagle cos mos peppls onlee et halthy eagle. less chants of sal and ella dizeez.





Santaclear said:


> good point destructivSmile! feed sick eagle to people is Wrong!!! is waist of eagle to Not but stool not aloud:bow::bow::doh::blush:





Santaclear said:


> thats grate!:doh:to blem margo when she is aready sattled with plague of Hornyhobia is unfair burdan for her to bare
> 
> - havnt you heard two wrong donut make you right??? people who live in glazed houses GreenDay i'm surpized because you usully so Reasonble





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u git mi hott n bothrd talkn bote big big things gittn bigger....don mek mi git emberess n publix :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> u mek mi so angree wit ur unfare akusashuns.....u need 2 be tyed up n stuffd aginst ur will til u aplodes....
> 
> now u git mi turn on agin....i hav 2 leev 4 a bit........:blush: :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> i stil git mi eye on disgusten smile 2.......




Pls pst px tnks!!


----------



## joswitch

I carnt bleev u popels made 29 pagges of thiz shiz... 
I lul'd!
Gud 2 c Margo ricovvered frm asploding Hornyphobia...
sownds sirius....
Hornyfeelia iz moch betta! 

*hug* 4Margo iven tho u iz still stikeh from asplodiauming


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

joswitch said:


> I carnt bleev u popels made 29 pagges of thiz shiz...
> I lul'd!
> Gud 2 c Margo ricovvered frm asploding Hornyphobia...
> sownds sirius....
> Hornyfeelia iz moch betta!
> 
> *hug* 4Margo iven tho u iz still stikeh from asplodiauming



i think tis guy iz disgustnSmile pritindin 2 b noo guy......cuz hi want 2 stock mi mergirl...


U KINT HAV HUR!!!

U not smart az u tink......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> Pls pst px tnks!!



u 2 bizee etting wit mothe ful so u kin asplodes 4 mi- no tym 2 c px


----------



## Paquito

If pos pix on fod mayb Mordorgurl ate faster

Hullo assplosion :eat2:


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u 2 bizee etting wit mothe ful so u kin asplodes 4 mi- no tym 2 c px


Sorri  I will no ask for more pix and just ate so i kin asplode 4 u!! :wubu:



free2beme04 said:


> If pos pix on fod mayb Mordorgurl ate faster
> 
> Hullo assplosion :eat2:


oh yeah.. pls pst px tanks. 
(kinna setting this one up)


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i think tis guy iz disgustnSmile pritindin 2 b noo guy......cuz hi want 2 stock mi mergirl...
> 
> 
> U KINT HAV HUR!!!
> 
> U not smart az u tink......



is him

i stop him


----------



## Santaclear

joswitch said:


> I carnt bleev u popels made 29 pagges of thiz shiz...
> I lul'd!
> Gud 2 c Margo ricovvered frm asploding Hornyphobia...
> sownds sirius....
> Hornyfeelia iz moch betta!
> 
> *hug* 4Margo iven tho u iz still stikeh from asplodiauming



you not fuel us disconvected smile we got your nubmer

whas mattar imbarrassed of old posts??

(cmon we not new born yesterdayare we now?


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> you not fuel us disconvected smile we got your nubmer
> 
> whas mattar imbarrassed of old posts??
> 
> (cmon we not new born yesterdayare we now?





i alsu think he is a woman in dis-guys tryin to find out secret man secrets!!!  lik how thi can open jars an stuff!!


----------



## disconnectedsmile

mergirl said:


> i alsu think he is a woman in dis-guys tryin to find out secret man secrets!!!  lik how thi can open jars an stuff!!


OH NOES  my sekret ar discovurd!
ok, i be hones nao -- i onlee wan 2 lern how to open jars of pikkulz and jam for many eetings.
also wan to lern how to fix toilet. 1 day i et so many eegul... toilet wuz nevar da saym.
i'm onlee hooman! :blush:


----------



## Fascinita

I can fed you all jes by readin you're mind*

You all want to spload. You cant deni it... Here what I'm telling you through Telekinkosis and hed staihtg 4 the Taco Belle


----------



## troubadours

just checking in................


----------



## mergirl

Fascinita said:


> I can fed you all jes by readin you're mind*
> 
> You all want to spload. You cant deni it... Here what I'm telling you through Telekinkosis and hed staihtg 4 the Taco Belle



its just like "scanners"... cept with bellies!! :smitten::smitten:
Pure erotica!!!


----------



## imfree

Ah jes drawpt iaun ta say whut kindishin mah
kindishin wuz iaun, cuzzen ah jes sploded!:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> is him
> 
> i stop him



u gud frind....lyk a brotha 2 mi - u neva hav 2 asplodes 4 mi to b mi boy



mergirl said:


> i alsu think he is a woman in dis-guys tryin to find out secret man secrets!!!  lik how thi can open jars an stuff!!



ya, hi ax lyk a biotch...lyk hi tink hi can otedo mz butahotel dik 



disconnectedsmile said:


> OH NOES  my sekret ar discovurd!
> ok, i be hones nao -- i onlee wan 2 lern how to open jars of pikkulz and jam for many eetings.
> also wan to lern how to fix toilet. 1 day i et so many eegul... toilet wuz nevar da saym.
> i'm onlee hooman! :blush:



i tink u spind lotta tym on tolet cuz u ful o sheet..... 



Fascinita said:


> I can fed you all jes by readin you're mind*
> 
> You all want to spload. You cant deni it... Here what I'm telling you through Telekinkosis and hed staihtg 4 the Taco Belle



u spind lot o tym on tolit 2 if u et taco belles 2 much......



troubadours said:


> just checking in................



I kno u disgustnSmile 2.......keep try 2 fool mi......



imfree said:


> Ah jes drawpt iaun ta say whut kindishin mah
> kindishin wuz iaun, cuzzen ah jes sploded!:bow:



no suga 2 nite wit mi koffee, no suga 2 nite wit my T......
no suga 2 et lot 4 mi, no suga 2 asplodes 4 mi.....


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> i alsu think he is a woman in dis-guys tryin to find out secret man secrets!!!  lik how thi can open jars an stuff!!



man abel open jar with his Penus

who not want to lern that?


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> I can fed you all jes by readin you're mind*
> 
> You all want to spload. You cant deni it... Here what I'm telling you through Telekinkosis and hed staihtg 4 the Taco Belle





imfree said:


> Ah jes drawpt iaun ta say whut kindishin mah
> kindishin wuz iaun, cuzzen ah jes sploded!:bow:



you batter stop now Fascy his cousin Jes asploaded!!

is Danger been fed by Trikinosis, long distince cos victim Unseen 



troubadours said:


> just checking in................





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I kno u disgustnSmile 2.......keep try 2 fool mi......



you think she him?


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> man abel open jar with his Penus
> 
> who not want to lern that?


 
I think this is pritti good trick. penus must have a lots of the power!!!


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> I think this is pritti good trick. penus must have a lots of the power!!!



si, is strong :bow:

but like Kain And able all man a killies heel. Nowah on the Arc knew this



mergirl said:


> its just like "scanners"... cept with bellies!! :smitten::smitten:
> Pure erotica!!!



scanners moovie fed and fed till belly Uploads

right click & save


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> si, is strong :bow:
> 
> but like Kain And able all man a killies heel. Nowah on the Arc knew this
> 
> 
> 
> scanners moovie fed and fed till belly Uploads
> 
> right click & save



ar yuo sayin noar in his arc got nifty with his penus inaproperetattly?? I in not a crispian but i think that is rude!
Also,.i ment no scanner on compurter. but davin cronenberrg flim!!!


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> ar yuo sayin noar in his arc got nifty with his penus inaproperetattly?? I in not a crispian but i think that is rude!
> Also,.i ment no scanner on compurter. but davin cronenberrg flim!!!



is so much blud

Peeple was screeming


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> is so much blud
> 
> Peeple was screeming



on thi arc? Mabi some things are too small to put penus in.. i thank noar shud have thot of that!!


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> on thi arc? Mabi some things are too small to put penus in.. i thank noar shud have thot of that!!



no i mean in Scannars movie. is Cinima

Noah reasonble Person, he no better then to do that. at list hope so.hes a Celbrity rollmottle for so many

i saw docometary on the Arc "The Treu Story' there was trouble but he not try put his penus in tiny Jar


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> man abel open jar with his Penus
> 
> who not want to lern that?



i noo thar gud reesum y i lyk it so much.....

kin it do n e utter trix?


ooooooo yes.....it grow bigg 4 mi ....and ASPLODES :wubu: :batting: ti hi hi



Santaclear said:


> you think she him?



shi smel jus lyk him.....n shi luk at mi mer......



Santaclear said:


> si, is strong :bow:
> 
> but like Kain And able all man a killies heel. Nowah on the Arc knew this



nowah haz bigg pen0r....mer gurl tole mi.....


----------



## mergirl

I thimk that compear fedding with the biblea is so so wrong!!!:wubu:


----------



## mergirl

oh i didn't meen :wubu:
i meen-


----------



## Fascinita

Attenshin everone;

sabtaclear is trubble.

he made a girl eat and then I heard a loud BAM!

Do you think this requisites I call the authorieties?


----------



## imfree

Fascinita said:


> Attenshin everone;
> 
> sabtaclear is trubble.
> 
> he made a girl eat and then I heard a loud BAM!
> 
> Do you think this requisites I call the authorieties?



Nawt et awl, Fasc, ah heered that Sants wuz n2 that 
s n m stuff an thayut bam wuz jes thu gal whuupin'
im' a guudun!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I tink sabtaclair iz troubledoors.....i meen LUK at the name....it sez it awl :doh:


----------



## Santaclear

i will not speake for xploading but it is Offal the abyuse slung at Feddingers in hurtfull Inyuendos in todays day& age:smitten: 

the Barbs &catty Remarks are plentyfull but when Hongry where does meal get found??????? not groze on trees letmetllyou

i gotta go now [but be back to finish] 

cartoonyue-


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> i will not speake for xploading but it is Offal the abyuse slung at Feddingers in hurtfull Inyuendos in todays day& age:smitten:
> 
> the Barbs &catty Remarks are plentyfull but when Hongry where does meal get found??????? not groze on trees letmetllyou
> 
> i gotta go now [but be back to finish]
> 
> cartoonyue-



shad up troubledoors.....we kno u haz AWL meels hyd away cuz u gready persun that tinks onlee u git 2 c peeps asplodes......:blush:


----------



## mergirl

Fascinita said:


> Attenshin everone;
> 
> sabtaclear is trubble.
> 
> he made a girl eat and then I heard a loud BAM!
> 
> Do you think this requisites I call the authorieties?



No needs to go to pleece yet. Mibbi she wasnt fedded to asplodeshon mabi he just shot her! in which case is ok! Shooting not illeagle . asploding womens IS!!


----------



## Fascinita

mergirl said:


> No needs to go to pleece yet. Mibbi she wasnt fedded to asplodeshon mabi he just shot her! in which case is ok! Shooting not illeagle . asploding womens IS!!



Well, what happeneds was I called teh poliec and sabtclear plaid an alibi up his sleeve:

he tells occifer that he made his own stomacho spload and ruptrue! that the BAM was from fedding no one but his own self!

Them a goddone lie!!!!~1! saw wit my own ears him fedding three gurls with turkees and lard


----------



## mergirl

Fascinita said:


> Well, what happeneds was I called teh poliec and sabtclear plaid an alibi up his sleeve:
> 
> he tells occifer that he made his own stomacho spload and ruptrue! that the BAM was from fedding no one but his own self!
> 
> Them a goddone lie!!!!~1! saw wit my own ears him fedding three gurls with turkees and lard



OMG! Saniclear is an evil generus!!  i cud cee how the occifers belived him tho. mibi if thre girls was fedded you wud huv heared BAM BAM BAM! Unless of course they all asploded at the same time..in which case santahat still is gennius!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> Attenshin everone;
> 
> sabtaclear is trubble.



NO! duh....i keep sayen tat .....sept hi is not jus trubble but trubbleDOORS :doh:



mergirl said:


> No needs to go to pleece yet. Mibbi she wasnt fedded to asplodeshon mabi he just shot her! in which case is ok! Shooting not illeagle . asploding womens IS!!



i lyk idear o shooten wiminz.....:smitten:


it all mos az gud az ettin lard :wubu:

i heer tat fashuneater iz a q t pi :blush: :bow:


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I tink sabtaclair iz troubledoors.....i meen LUK at the name....it sez it awl :doh:





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> shad up troubledoors.....we kno u haz AWL meels hyd away cuz u gready persun that tinks onlee u git 2 c peeps asplodes......:blush:





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> NO! duh....i keep sayen tat .....sept hi is not jus trubble but trubbleDOORS :doh:



i not her

she yonger &,not as Matoor as otter posters on thisThread but is wellrespected fur her Contabortion to scieance of Fedding

there is song "trobble trpbble go way from my Doar" &going by this info is a Brease to tell Diffrence bettwine us IMU:bow:


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Attenshin everone;
> sabtaclear is trubble.
> he made a girl eat and then I heard a loud BAM!
> Do you think this requisites I call the authorieties?





imfree said:


> Nawt et awl, Fasc, ah heered that Sants wuz n2 that
> s n m stuff an thayut bam wuz jes thu gal whuupin'
> im' a guudun!!!





mergirl said:


> No needs to go to pleece yet. Mibbi she wasnt fedded to asplodeshon mabi he just shot her! in which case is ok! Shooting not illeagle . asploding womens IS!!





Fascinita said:


> Well, what happeneds was I called teh poliec and sabtclear plaid an alibi up his sleeve:
> he tells occifer that he made his own stomacho spload and ruptrue! that the BAM was from fedding no one but his own self!
> Them a goddone lie!!!!~1! saw wit my own ears him fedding three gurls with turkees and lard





mergirl said:


> OMG! Saniclear is an evil generus!! i cud cee how the occifers belived him tho. mibi if thre girls was fedded you wud huv heared BAM BAM BAM! Unless of course they all asploded at the same time..in which case santahat still is gennius!!!





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i lyk idear o shooten wiminz.....:smitten:
> it all mos az gud az ettin lard
> i heer tat fashuneater iz a q t pi



the three girls in qestion were collage stewdents &therfor expendible :happy:

yes we was generus.we gabe dem chickans tho not turky cos otter season and vary Greasey & fried:wubu:

thear bellys got bigger and Gibber &ther eyes got wide once they Relized

butt, it was too late& like Farshionista sez it was BAM BAM BAM&they went very quikly after that

greenDay, yore rite that fashioneattar supper cute:smitten:but posts are like "chickan Little chiken Little (the sky is pollen,111[ i not opppresciate hassles with Pleece. not want to wrassle and get gun from dem :doh:


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> on thi arc? Mabi some things are too small to put penus in.. i thank noar shud have thot of that!!



Webmonster pm me(& also by Obsorber}to tell noah try to put Penus in a jar in Hollywood versoin plaid by Ritchard dryfuss


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> i not her
> 
> she yonger &,not as Matoor as otter posters on thisThread but is wellrespected fur her Contabortion to scieance of Fedding
> 
> there is song "trobble trpbble go way from my Doar" &going by this info is a Brease to tell Diffrence bettwine us IMU:bow:



lyklee storee 

i 2 smart 4 u

ti hi hi



Santaclear said:


> greenDay, yore rite that fashioneattar supper cute:smitten:but posts are like "chickan Little chiken Little (the sky is pollen,111[ i not opppresciate hassles with Pleece. not want to wrassle and get gun from dem :doh:



u jus madd tat i telz hur hoo u r ... neener neener 

i now haz an harhem......mz hottel dik, mirgurl n fashuneater

u n disgustnsmile R sooooooooooooo jalouse now 
if u nys 2 mi den i lit u watches dem asplodes :smitten:


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u jus madd tat i telz hur hoo u r ... neener neener
> 
> i now haz an harhem......mz hottel dik, mirgurl n fashuneater
> 
> u n disgustnsmile R sooooooooooooo jalouse now
> if u nys 2 mi den i lit u watches dem asplodes :smitten:


i startun to tink mebee i wants 2 asplode nao :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

disconnectedsmile said:


> i startun to tink mebee i wants 2 asplode nao :blush:



how *U* doen disgustnsmyles :wubu:

do u hav a cam?


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> how *U* doen disgustnsmyles :wubu:
> 
> do u hav a cam?



I as jelusst!!!! 
I thunk i was thi onli one that asploded fopr you????!!
Tho pleese piss pix of discuntiging smool and fatinsanta asploding pleese!! :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> I as jelusst!!!!
> I thunk i was thi onli one that asploded fopr you????!!
> Tho pleese piss pix of discuntiging smool and fatinsanta asploding pleese!! :smitten:




I lit u c hym asplodes on cam 2


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I lit u c hym asplodes on cam 2


Dat ok then. :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

disgustnsmiles.....r u nekkid? :batting:


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> disgustnsmiles.....r u nekkid? :batting:


i wuzant befoar.
but am nao!


----------



## Fascinita

Green-Girl- 

how many sexy puonds you think == i can gain if I eat for you? :smitten: I wannoo feel so sexie before I 'spload in your Hair-em. it is so many sexi women there to be worship..

oooooh, i hornie


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

disconnectedsmile said:


> i wuzant befoar.
> but am nao!





Fascinita said:


> Green-Girl-
> 
> how many sexy puonds you think == i can gain if I eat for you? :smitten: I wannoo feel so sexie before I 'spload in your Hair-em. it is so many sexi women there to be worship..
> 
> oooooh, i hornie



i hornee 2 nao that u hear.....n disgusnsmile nekkid wit lard slatherd awl ova hiz boddee :smitten:


----------



## Santaclear

i was away for Questionning but now i returd to deck the halls with lard 

Investibators thougt they smart, but not so intellegent to fool Snataclear:bow:!!!!!

Ma Butterdik sends massage 2 u'all :kiss2:sez stay eatting till full its a jungle out There


&come september she "daybew' her new line of Sryups fur pancakes gonna be good


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mz hottledik haz hur speshul kind o lard.....:wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> mz hottledik haz hur speshul kind o lard.....:wubu:



no buddy doal it out like she do

im serous


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> no buddy doal it out like she do
> 
> im serous



how u no bote hur lard?


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> how u no bote hur lard?



she come to swinger partys that was in the 1980s

she into Gang Fedding


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tat ole biotch git aronde....tramp 


i tink i find fashuneater n ask bote hur lard....:wubu:


----------



## imfree

Santaclear said:


> she come to swinger partys that was in the 1980s
> 
> she into Gang Fedding



Ah sae, Santah, shure iz guud ta cee ya'! Ah mist ya'!
Ah'll aim bettr nxt tahm!


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> tat ole biotch git aronde....tramp
> 
> i tink i find fashuneater n ask bote hur lard....:wubu:



Lady bustadyck/hotel-sryups not only client.....she president of it too!!!!

back in 1980s she behind cartelle who fund fedding Informercils on tv that first got the bull rolling

farscita like talk about it


----------



## Santaclear

imfree said:


> Ah sae, Santah, shure iz guud ta cee ya'! Ah mist ya'!
> Ah'll aim bettr nxt tahm!



hello dere mifree

'sgood to be back &to seeya too, aim is actaully pretty good

the mists of time create light paterns as each succesive meal flows forward like the tides:eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

emfree....mz hoteldik iz a tramp. if u lyk tramps, den shi gud gal 4 u


----------



## Santaclear

dese is diffrent times green eye

today we call her tramp but in 1980 it meant enteprenoor


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

o i NO shi a tramp....n nun ur biznes how I NO....


----------



## Santaclear

tramps helped biuld this grate natoin (amerca)since the pieneer days

point is, greeenday....is she good or bad tramp? and is she your tramp


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i in charj...not hur. shi need 2 rispec mi othoritee. tramp mus do wut i sez


----------



## Paquito

greenday is pimp

butterdik her ho

What not undrstand?


----------



## Santaclear

mrs butterdick a gluten for punishment, aparrently:smotten:

not judge what they does behinde clothes doors tho


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

free2beme04 said:


> greenday is pimp
> 
> butterdik her ho
> 
> What not undrstand?



no u pae.....

how much u way, freeb?


----------



## Santaclear

chimp eatting pAstry insensetive but no try cramp my style

like horses chomping at the Bit, they rare to go but where?

just in aside anomg freinds:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> chimp eatting pAstry insensetive but no try cramp my style
> 
> like horses chomping at the Bit, they rare to go but where?
> 
> just in aside anomg freinds:bow:



how much u way?


----------



## Santaclear

54.........


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> 54.........



I sed how much u way- no how menee turkees u etted :doh:


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I sed how much u way- no how menee turkees u etted :doh:



i vary Hungry


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I sed how much u way- no how menee turkees u etted :doh:





Santaclear said:


> i vary Hungry



Y'all 'mon over ta mah howus an' less aight!!!
Ah jes gott owtta thu horspistel an naid ta
gitta gud feddin'!:eat1:


----------



## Paquito

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> no u pae.....
> 
> how much u way, freeb?



i mak buterdick look skinni :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> Y'all 'mon over ta mah howus an' less aight!!!
> Ah jes gott owtta thu horspistel an naid ta
> gitta gud feddin'!:eat1:



haspitell fud not as gud as mergal mekkin turkees....lots o turkees cuz shi luvs asplodesings 4 mi :wubu:



free2beme04 said:


> i mak buterdick look skinni :eat2:



u mus b vary hott- got a cam ? :smitten:


----------



## Paquito

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u mus b vary hott- got a cam ? :smitten:



I mite hav ated it 

bingd 2 much and ated hole room :smitten:


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> haspitell fud not as gud as mergal mekkin turkees....lots o turkees cuz shi luvs asplodesings 4 mi :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...sniyuupt......



Yew gawt thayut raht(#Steve *Gaines gittar so low follers)!!!
Thayut hellspistul diddunt faid mee eenuff ta kaip Mama's
cokkapoo frum starvin!!!

*Whuuta' layust naim fer thuh feddin' thrayud!!!

#Lynyrd Skynyrd (awraiddy spellt raht!)
Ya Gawt Thayut Raht
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dzKTbxEwIk


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> haspitell fud not as gud as mergal mekkin turkees....lots o turkees cuz shi luvs asplodesings 4 mi :wubu:


POOM!!!! :smitten:


----------



## Santaclear

imfree said:


> Y'all 'mon over ta mah howus an' less aight!!!
> Ah jes gott owtta thu horspistel an naid ta
> gitta gud feddin'!:eat1:





free2beme04 said:


> i mak buterdick look skinni :eat2:





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> haspitell fud not as gud as mergal mekkin turkees....lots o turkees cuz shi luvs asplodesings 4 mi :wubu:
> 
> u mus b vary hott- got a cam ? :smitten:





mergirl said:


> POOM!!!! :smitten:





thankyew for feed invites imfrey und welcom Back

were all Famished:bowprobally) [fear2Bme is thin as a rale}

if margil aparnetly able create turkees without Fuss and is fast, inexpensive (Tastey too):eat2: perhaps should be locked in too


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

im tarred o santoslear allweys tell me wut 2 luk in 2 - i jus wunt 2 c peepel asplodes.
wut don u undarsteind ???????



free2beme04 said:


> I mite hav ated it
> 
> bingd 2 much and ated hole room :smitten:



u tek pic wen u etted it? did u asplodes yet? :smitten:



imfree said:


> *Whuuta' layust naim fer thuh feddin' thrayud!!!
> 
> #Lynyrd Skynyrd (awraiddy spellt raht!)
> Ya Gawt Thayut Raht
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dzKTbxEwIk



linerd skins 2 skynee 4 mi....u not kool 2 post sckinee menz......:doh:


----------



## Paquito

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u tek pic wen u etted it? did u asplodes yet? :smitten:



der pick of mi bely when i ated camara

I mak video wen i assplode


----------



## mergirl

gren ef airy!!!!!! Did yo no see i asplode for you!!??
Poom! I went! I want asploding attenshun!!!


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> im tarred o santoslear allweys tell me wut 2 luk in 2 - i jus wunt 2 c peepel asplodes.
> wut don u undarsteind ???????
> 
> 
> 
> u tek pic wen u etted it? did u asplodes yet? :smitten:
> 
> 
> 
> linerd skins 2 skynee 4 mi....u not kool 2 post sckinee menz......:doh:



greeny you aughtta look into sites where peepo asplodes there a lotta them and i hear their good


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> greeny you aughtta look into sites where peepo asplodes there a lotta them and i hear their good


Thems is good, tho many ov the sites is only about sexual.. i want to talk aboot mi fellings too and play word games. 
Its all aboot the asplodin and not enuff about the humin hart and sole..witch is so sad i fell..


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> Thems is good, tho many ov the sites is only about sexual.. i want to talk aboot mi fellings too and play word games.
> Its all aboot the asplodin and not enuff about the humin hart and sole..witch is so sad i fell..



the asplode sites kater to asplodophiles, it's not for everone

you might like some of the hart and sole sites, many of them feture humans


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> the asplode sites kater to asplodophiles, it's not for everone
> 
> you might like some of the hart and sole sites, many of them feture humans


I dun like humans much santi. Onli harts and soles. 
I do like humans asploding and also wearin grey underwear and highheels. :smitten:
Only then.


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> im tarred o santoslear allweys tell me wut 2 luk in 2 - i jus wunt 2 c peepel asplodes.
> wut don u undarsteind ???????



then i sejest GrainDay you might look into some Tarred n'Fethered Websites

is anchent practice but very hot:smitten:

can use turkee fethers -super imbarasing


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

margarl etted all teh fedders wen shi gobbeled up all dem turkees.......


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> margarl etted all teh fedders wen shi gobbeled up all dem turkees.......


yeah.. and they all tasted bad!!


----------



## Santaclear

yo'ure supposed to take off the fethers before you cook it


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> yo'ure suppose to take off the fethers before you cook it



ahhh..why no one tellz me this? I has been pooing beaks and feathers for 2 weeks noo.. which hiz bin both sore and tickle!! :smitten:


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> ahhh..why no one tellz me this? I has been pooing beaks and feathers for 2 weeks noo.. which hiz bin both sore and tickle!! :smitten:



well now you know explain 

its good to share Expereinces 

that way we would never Learn.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

margurl don cook....she spects mi 2 et em raw 2.....


hard 2 fynd a gud wimmin 2 wate on u hend n foot n e more


----------



## Santaclear

margil try to feed me fethers 

but i not eat them


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> margurl don cook....she spects mi 2 et em raw 2.....
> 
> 
> hard 2 fynd a gud wimmin 2 wate on u hend n foot n e more



I weight on ..hand and foot too!! wlz pst pix!:smitten:


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> margil try to feed me fethers
> 
> but i not eat them



I applejizz santi.. i thutted yu cud att fetthers!? now i no..
kin you atte hoofs? Thi hurt my tooth so much when i atted aboot 300 yestirdi. sore teefs take fun out ov asplodin!


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> margurl don cook....she spects mi 2 et em raw 2.....
> hard 2 fynd a gud wimmin 2 wate on u hend n foot n e more



margil try feed you hand, foot also too. 

say no

(doesnt mean she dont respect you


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> I applejizz santi.. i thutted yu cud att fetthers!? now i no..
> kin you atte hoofs? Thi hurt my tooth so much when i atted aboot 300 yestirdi. sore teefs take fun out ov asplodin!



i not eat apple with jizz on it

i told you must take fethers off turkee before cooking it. still i am sore

i never ate a hoof but be wooling to try


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> I applejizz santi.. i thutted yu cud att fetthers!? now i no..
> kin you atte hoofs? Thi hurt my tooth so much when i atted aboot 300 yestirdi. sore teefs take fun out ov asplodin!





Santaclear said:


> margil try feed you hand, foot also too.
> 
> say no
> 
> (doesnt mean she dont respect you



shi desrespick me wen shi fedded u 

u kin haz tat tramp....shi not bigg enuff 4 mi - no matta how menee tyms shi asplodes


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> shi desrespick me wen shi fedded u
> 
> u kin haz tat tramp....shi not bigg enuff 4 mi - no matta how menee tyms shi asplodes



u go on girl :bounce:

a woman who eat 300 horse hoofs prob. not dezerve you anyway 

she wolf them down,is too messy


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> I applejizz santi.. i thutted yu cud att fetthers!? now i no..
> kin you atte hoofs? Thi hurt my tooth so much when i atted aboot 300 yestirdi. sore teefs take fun out ov asplodin!



hope you fuel beter soon marirl


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> u go on girl :bounce:
> 
> a woman who eat 300 horse hoofs prob. not dezerve you anyway
> 
> she wolf them down,is too messy



u no wimmin tat etted hors huffs? :bow:


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u no wimmin tat etted hors huffs? :bow:



Whatever he tells you, Greenie, weatch out/ Santaclear ez a lier . just wanna use Ewe to mester disturbate


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u no wimmin tat etted hors huffs? :bow:



si, margil say she eat 300 just the otter day

made her teef soar

we prey for her


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> si, margil say she eat 300 just the otter day
> 
> made her teef soar
> 
> we prey for her



i tol u shi gridee lyk tat........


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Whatever he tells you, Greenie, weatch out/ Santaclear ez a lier . just wanna use Ewe to mester disturbate



you maybe throwing the barbell out from the bathwater mz farcinata 

plz., not to spred these hurtful roommates of distribution


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> Whatever he tells you, Greenie, weatch out/ Santaclear ez a lier . just wanna use Ewe to mester disturbate



eff he ett hursh huves 4 mi den i git 2 2 :blush:


----------



## Santaclear

i gourged on dip fried horse hoofs that were dip fried &very soft and fatty

my belly expand to hang well below my knees i whinnyed in pleasrue&ecstcy,slurping

my keeper waddel in with new troff my eyes lit up can barley contain myself my erect Manhood spring up when i imagine my belly expand and rupture with each new sexy pound layering itself on my belly and proud waddling rectum
:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

did u open nu kan o hosre huff wid ur man hud??? :smitten:

post pix plz kthx


----------



## Santaclear

horse hoofs come in big plastic contaner 

is like tupperware

i try open it with penus und will post later


----------



## Santaclear

Santaclear said:


> horse hoofs come in big plastic contaner
> 
> is like tupperware
> 
> i try open it with penus und will post later



i try pry contaner open with penus& it was dificult, turned over and horse hoofs spilled (juces) but i suceeded after some akward times


----------



## comaseason

Santaclear said:


> i try pry contaner open with penus& it was dificult, turned over and horse hoofs spilled (juces) but i suceeded after some akward times



wut u do wif jicuces?


----------



## imfree

Y'all gotta' stawp theyus terkee an' splodin wimmin
stuff! Lookee whut ah sawn awn yoo toob!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQOGhc8ohs8&feature=channel_page


----------



## mergirl

imfree said:


> Y'all gotta' stawp theyus terkee an' splodin wimmin
> stuff! Lookee whut ah sawn awn yoo toob!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQOGhc8ohs8&feature=channel_page



I jewless of her!!!


----------



## imfree

mergirl said:


> I jewless of her!!!



Hahaha!!!, shee wuz raht kewt aht thu b-ginnin'.


----------



## Santaclear

comaseason said:


> wut u do wif jicuces?



the juices spilled this time,it was exausting to open contaner this way

next time i save them


----------



## comaseason

Santaclear said:


> the juices spilled this time,it was exausting to open contaner this way
> 
> next time i save them



jiucies 4 floor no good? save jucies 4 liking later.


----------



## Fascinita

comaseason said:


> jiucies 4 floor no good? save jucies 4 liking later.



juices R good anywhere. More's the married when they (juices]* spiel over wit goodness... I'm alwayus told that the apple don't fall far from the tree. So? What about the juecies?! They dont fall far from the trooperware but they go into my belliye!

I


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> juices R good anywhere. More's the married when they (juices]* spiel over wit goodness... I'm alwayus told that the apple don't fall far from the tree. So? What about the juecies?! They dont fall far from the trooperware but they go into my belliye!
> 
> I



post pix o ur beliyee plz kthx


n sandacleer post pix o hiz big contanur hi keep tawken bote......





Edit: those avatar lines you two have are the sweetest damn thing I have ever seen on Dimensions......*sniffles and reaches for tissues*


----------



## Fascinita

Danks, greenEye!

They sey you ONLY live ownce ; ever one should B in luv, plus fed one another a lot. mossystate is also owne in love wit us! Wow! The bellyes grow untl it reaches the floor , when oene is so much romantic!

We R going to Taqueria The 'Sploading Burro tomorrow for lunch; Your invited Meet us there for a Mexiquan feasty of all the centses, and plus they serve three meals per meal there (more you eat, more you 'spload) ever one [email protected]!!11


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Don telz margarl.....shi wud et 2 menee beens n git gassy.....shoo.....dat not teh gud kind o asplodes........


----------



## comaseason

Faceinesta - 2morrow pls postpix of assploadin.

kthnkx.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

comaseason said:


> Faceinesta - 2morrow pls postpix of assploadin.
> 
> kthnkx.



ASSploadin.....dat wut i skeered margurl gonna do if we telz hur....ti hi hi


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> post pix o ur beliyee plz kthx
> 
> 
> n sandacleer post pix o hiz big contanur hi keep tawken bote......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: those avatar lines you two have are the sweetest damn thing I have ever seen on Dimensions......*sniffles and reaches for tissues**



Ah noatist thayut, tuu. Iz raht swait, ain't it!?
Iffin' thai's evvr wannta' git hitcht, ah gott's
uh nais hawus in DiamurLund wheren's thai kin
hauv thu weddin'. Plenti turkee fer awl!


----------



## imfree

Ah gawt uh Suuthurn drawl Rayup fer raittin' ah diyud
raht hear iaun thius thrayud!


Thanks, that was fun.:bow:


----------



## Santaclear

imfree said:


> Y'all gotta' stawp theyus terkee an' splodin wimmin
> stuff! Lookee whut ah sawn awn yoo toob!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQOGhc8ohs8&feature=channel_page





mergirl said:


> I jewless of her!!!



i try watch it but give me cramps


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> juices R good anywhere. More's the married when they (juices]* spiel over wit goodness... I'm alwayus told that the apple don't fall far from the tree. So? What about the juecies?! They dont fall far from the trooperware but they go into my belliye!
> 
> I





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> post pix o ur beliyee plz kthx
> n sandacleer post pix o hiz big contanur hi keep tawken bote......





comaseason said:


> Faceinesta - 2morrow pls postpix of assploadin.
> kthnkx.



Facesittnista need post pics of juices flow very far from the tree:smitten:!!!:wubu:

Topperwear no hold contaner taco boat



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> those avatar lines you two have are the sweetest damn thing I have ever seen on Dimensions......*sniffles and reaches for tissues*





imfree said:


> Ah noatist thayut, tuu. Iz raht swait, ain't it!?
> Iffin' thai's evvr wannta' git hitcht, ah gott's
> uh nais hawus in DiamurLund wheren's thai kin
> hauv thu weddin'. Plenti turkee fer awl!



thanks you 2! *sniffles &reech for truffles+


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i wunt 2 c pix o truffels 

duz fashuneater asplodes 4 u den leev u toperwear contener?


----------



## comaseason

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i wunt 2 c pix o truffels
> 
> duz fashuneater asplodes 4 u den leev u toperwear contener?



Mebbe Fasciater asplodes trueffls liek majikal toperware unicorne?


----------



## Santaclear

my keeper just waddel in w/a sploading truffel!!!!!:wubu::happy::smitten::smitten::blush:


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> They sey you ONLY live ownce ; ever one should B in luv, plus fed one another a lot. mossystate is also owne in love wit us! Wow! The bellyes grow untl it reaches the floor , when oene is so much romantic!
> 
> We R going to Taqueria The 'Sploading Burro tomorrow for lunch; Your invited Meet us there for a Mexiquan feasty of all the centses, and plus they serve three meals per meal there (more you eat, more you 'spload) ever one [email protected]!!11



me loves you Faceeater
they say 3 is a crown but if messyslate is Owner i say why not????? bellys will grow until reaching at the floor, claw at wall, so ramontic:blush:
berrito very filling:happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

now i wunt bigg....berrito agin.....:doh:


jus asplodes 4 mi alredee.....war iz margurl wen i needs hur? 

i don ker if shi stanks....


----------



## Fascinita

This is not = ME!!! But it what I think of every time night about xploading/ :smitten:


----------



## mergirl

Fascinita said:


> This is not = ME!!! But it what I think of every time night about xploading/ :smitten:



So hot!!! :smitten:
yur asploding fantitties so art!:wubu:


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Don telz margarl.....shi wud et 2 menee beens n git gassy.....shoo.....dat not teh gud kind o asplodes........





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ASSploadin.....dat wut i skeered margurl gonna do if we telz hur....ti hi hi



 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i fell so lufft out.. 
I have to asplodabate all by my one self!!!
gref end farty.. i shill git my revenj!!!!!


----------



## Jay West Coast

CAN i just SAY for a minute that it doesnt seem liek u guys r takin this thred srsly even tho i no there r sum ppl who r its HARD wen SUM PPL COM 2 this 4um so we can talk about O.B.C.D. and ther r so many ppl who think iz just FUNNY or u can tel they r IDOITS FROM THER RITING OBV


----------



## Santaclear

Jay West Coast said:


> CAN i just SAY for a minute that it doesnt seem liek u guys r takin this thred srsly even tho i no there r sum ppl who r its HARD wen SUM PPL COM 2 this 4um so we can talk about O.B.C.D. and ther r so many ppl who think iz just FUNNY or u can tel they r IDOITS FROM THER RITING OBV



is hard to rite on this thred jae but whee aprecate effert

sumtimes its Lonley& whee feel whir only ones who take it srsly!!!!!!:doh::eat2::eat1:

i has so many posts on this thread.:bow: is my life&shoud getta trofeyD


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> This is not = ME!!! But it what I think of every time night about xploading/ :smitten:



is you


----------



## Santaclear

my killestrol is hi

but wader waddel in & offer me moor dip fried horse hoofs and turky drippings i not rezist:eat2::eat1: i not Abel
i seeze dem greddily of the platter:bow::bow:my plate allready ful but i not care

i guzzel them slerping und not Worry of Conseqences my manhud Harden:smitten:

cos my bely it grow and grow,soon it touch the floor and Everyone

my woman beside me Wheazing:wubu:she arpecate her man and whatch my Porgess:blush:


----------



## imfree

Santaclear said:


> *is hard to rite on this thred jae but whee aprecate effert
> 
> sumtimes its Lonley& whee feel whir only ones who take it srsly!!!!!!*:doh::eat2::eat1:
> 
> i has so many posts on this thread.:bow: is my life&shoud getta trofeyD



Spaik fer yerseff, SaintaClar!!! Everrun raits
an' spaiks thiyus weigh wheren's Ah 
kum frum. Kummerlun Vailly Spaik, yew noa!


----------



## Santaclear

imfree said:


> Spaik fer yerseff, SaintaClar!!! Everrun raits
> an' spaiks thiyus weigh wheren's Ah
> kum frum. Kummerlun Vailly Spaik, yew noa!



most of us here not not from that Aria, imfrey

whir Dissadvataged for specki'n on thread, so its Hard


----------



## Santaclear

i just ate a mole

it was Big


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> i fell so lufft out..
> I have to asplodabate all by my one self!!!
> gref end farty.. i shill git my revenj!!!!!



u med cuz i call u ote in publeek.....not just eny 1 let u asploses 4 em lyk i do 



Jay West Coast said:


> CAN i just SAY for a minute that it doesnt seem liek u guys r takin this thred srsly even tho i no there r sum ppl who r its HARD wen SUM PPL COM 2 this 4um so we can talk about O.B.C.D. and ther r so many ppl who think iz just FUNNY or u can tel they r IDOITS FROM THER RITING OBV



stop runnen mi hard un


----------



## imfree

Wail Ah kuddent fahnd thayut thrayud frum laahst naht
ware this iz s'poasset ta goa an kummerlun foaks luves
thayum WrongCo gahhgits, soah's hear iut iz!

*Biug prawng awn bayuck don't shoa iun pittchur!


----------



## Santaclear

imfree said:


> Wail Ah kuddent fahnd thayut thrayud frum laahst naht
> ware this iz s'poasset ta goa an kummerlun foaks luves
> thayum WrongCo gahhgits, soah's hear iut iz!
> 
> *Biug prawng awn bayuck don't shoa iun pittchur!



this is quiet the gadgette umfree!!!!!!

what they do with hand? is hand dryer too??? 

View attachment Fapper.jpg


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> i fell so lufft out..
> I have to asplodabate all by my one self!!!
> gref end farty.. i shill git my revenj!!!!!



is sad, not should feel left out, Lefty(margil)
you should self baste until you're good and ready
then splode, all full of beverage
not raison to be grief and farty
its revenge&they say revenge taste sweet


----------



## imfree

Santaclear said:


> this is quiet the gadgette umfree!!!!!!
> 
> what they do with hand? is hand dryer too???



Wail SanteClar, Ah thainks iyut kuud bai
uh loshin' dispainsur iayun thayut thaing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> is sad, not should feel left out, Lefty(margil)
> you should self baste until you're good and ready
> then splode, all full of beverage
> not raison to be grief and farty
> *its revenge&they say revenge taste sweet*



mz hotel dik taste sweet....n shi reel farty 2.....


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> mz hotel dik taste sweet....n shi reel farty 2.....


i onlez asplode fir miz hot elz dick noo gef..!!!
She very good with a broom!:wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

This thread is like having Elaphant in the room, which is making me very hungry :eat1:


----------



## Santaclear

there is Armedillo in the room too, and it looking at me


----------



## Santaclear

Plattypus in the room make me very horny!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> i onlez asplode fir miz hot elz dick noo gef..!!!
> She very good with a broom!:wubu:



tremp


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> i onlez asplode fir miz hot elz dick noo gef..!!!
> She very good with a broom!:wubu:





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> tremp



Madm. Hopdick fiddling wit broom

could get hurt, better watch where she put that thing

careful lateys


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

u no u winna c it


----------



## mergirl

That is no cho clit!!  I is so pug!!!:smitten: 

View attachment choclit.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i kin c ur bewbies tremp...ti hi hi :smitten:


----------



## Fascinita

mergirl said:


> That is no cho clit!!  I is so pug!!!:smitten:



I jes 'sploaded! :smitten::eat2::wubu::wubu::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## Santaclear

congartulations faceeater:smitten: und margil&greenday to explod:bounce:

this offtopic possibly but i say it might be time propper for us to apology to turkeys???? i dunno but i thinking we at least oh them for all turkees consewmed

maybe its just feeling guiltey???????


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fuk dose turkees....dey crappid all ova mi mergal.....


----------



## Fascinita

Santaclear said:


> this offtopic possibly but i say it might be time propper for us to apology to turkeys???? i dunno but i thinking we at least oh them for all turkees consewmed



In soviet Ressia, Turkie apellogize to me;! :engry:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i heered sovit rusha haz lot o fattees........:smitten:

dey kin sheet o mi n e tym


----------



## Santaclear

fax and greny, dey say that once you apologise to the hen you apolgize to the turky

should never look back, it inviggerating and umpire you.....try it!!!!

make good sheet cake in soveit rusha?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

evin henz sheet on dem turkeees sandurclare......n not jus n soveit rushen


----------



## johnnytattoos

I have a reel ? about fedding. Hears what I don't no, is eating and fedding the samething?
Becuz if it is I'm confused about which side of the fork to put the spoon when I set thetable. Wtf.
Then what about the nife? Whare do I put that? Maybe I need a fedder after all. Or a butler.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

johnnytattoos said:


> I have a reel ? about fedding. Hears what I don't no, is eating and fedding the samething?
> Becuz if it is I'm confused about which side of the fork to put the spoon when I set thetable. Wtf.
> Then what about the nife? Whare do I put that? Maybe I need a fedder after all. Or a butler.



u stik dat nife n da turkees.....reel deepp......den fed it 2 margirl....shi luv it n asplodes ova n ova......:smitten:


----------



## Santaclear

i stagger toard door with bellyfull of Lard 

it taste Tarrific but i Thirsty(mouth is Parcht)

i Drink&drink 'n Drink but cannot qench my thirst

suddenly Famished, i devower anudder turky:eat1:again

at Last i'm satiefied:eat1::eat2:my Pleased belching can be herd down the hollerways of the Dorm:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

u drink p 4 dat thyrst ti hi hi


----------



## Santaclear

since packin on fifty sexual pounds women ask why not peeps flocking?


----------



## comaseason

Santaclear said:


> since packin on fifty sexual pounds women ask why not peeps flocking?



Peepls prolly afraid youll assplode turkey n' fixins all over dem.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> since packin on fifty sexual pounds women ask why not peeps flocking?



cuz margurl n comersession takes awl menz atenshun


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> cuz margurl n comersession takes awl menz atenshun



Margil y ComaSession is apples'n ornges Sitchuation im afraid

two very lovvly lateys

pero Geografical facter raises donuts about avallebilty, & other facters as well

Mrs butterwerth in Prison, on otter hand, has shone she stool avalleble & lies prone:batting:so there is plenty of stool avalleble & other fish of the sea(Ocean)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

if u tawken bote stools n sheet agin den u bak on margirl :doh:
shi ubscessed wit turkee shettin......:blink:

comersession....how U doen? :batting:


----------



## Santaclear

comaseason said:


> Peepls prolly afraid youll assplode turkey n' fixins all over dem.



yo'ud think they want that, judjing by number of veiws Fedding thread recieve



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> if u tawken bote stools n sheet agin den u bak on margirl :doh:
> shi ubscessed wit turkee shettin......:blink:



Sheet cake previde numerus harty servings, it like Rosevelts' Good Deal in there:eat1::eat1:


----------



## johnnytattoos

I don't meen 2 interupt butt I have sirius ?s about fedding. 
Iz theyre gonna be feeding at the N.J. Bash? And r fat guys invited 2? 
If so I wana go to meat a fedderer. K. Now u can go back to talkin bout turkiz.
p.s. Srry :kiss2:


----------



## comaseason

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> cuz margurl n comersession takes awl menz atenshun



wommins + turkys + 'splodin:eat2: = menz wtih jowels on floor in lust and hungary:wubu:, only natureal


----------



## comaseason

Santaclear said:


> Margil y ComaSession is apples'n ornges Sitchuation im afraid
> 
> two very lovvly lateys
> 
> pero Geografical facter raises donuts about avallebilty, & other facters as well
> 
> Mrs butterwerth in Prison, on otter hand, has shone she stool avalleble & lies prone:batting:so there is plenty of stool avalleble & other fish of the sea(Ocean)



thnks for prettie complimentations. However...

Pleese post picx of Mrs Buttohworth prone with fishes in the sea's oceian. Thnkx Sansycleaner



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> if u tawken bote stools n sheet agin den u bak on margirl :doh:
> shi ubscessed wit turkee shettin......:blink:
> 
> comersession....how U doen? :batting:



Doin as goote as u lookin, sweetness:blush: How u doin?:smitten::smitten:


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> In soviet Ressia, Turkie apellogize to me;! :engry:



when in Turkie, good to do as Turkies do :bow:

soveit not russian, no hurry -i'm a political & vote Repelican


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> I jes 'sploaded! :smitten::eat2::wubu::wubu::eat2::eat2::eat2:



Faceeater 

you gwan!:smitten::smitten::wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

johnnytattoos said:


> I don't meen 2 interupt butt I have sirius ?s about fedding.
> Iz theyre gonna be feeding at the N.J. Bash? And r fat guys invited 2?
> If so I wana go to meat a fedderer. K. Now u can go back to talkin bout turkiz.
> p.s. Srry :kiss2:



Jerzy thread tell bash detrails jonny

i not know - i did drive in jersey but it was differnt times,

inturrupt thread fine


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

johnnytattoos said:


> I don't meen 2 interupt butt I have sirius ?s about fedding.
> Iz theyre gonna be feeding at the N.J. Bash? And r fat guys invited 2?
> If so I wana go to meat a fedderer. K. Now u can go back to talkin bout turkiz.
> p.s. Srry :



how fat r u ? wil u do mi den apslodes 4 mi 2 ? :smitten:



comaseason said:


> wommins + turkys + 'splodin = menz wtih jowels on floor in lust and hungary:wubu:, only natureal



i wunt menz on flore at mi feete...nuttin wron wit dat iz thar?



comaseason said:


> thnks for prettie complimentations. However...
> 
> Pleese post picx of Mrs Buttohworth prone with fishes in the sea's oceian. Thnkx Sansycleaner
> 
> 
> 
> Doin as goote as u lookin, sweetness:blush: How u doin?:smitten::smitten:



u go 2 far wit mz butahoteldik- shi myn....got dat? 

butt i lit hur wutch mi fedded u so u asplodes 2gather :wubu: :smitten: :smitten::eat1:


----------



## comaseason

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i wunt menz on flore at mi feete...nuttin wron wit dat iz thar?



Nawt a damn thang hottiy.



> u go 2 far wit mz butahoteldik- shi myn....got dat?



Ms. Bottohwerth is sirious trampy, She call me l8 in tha nite. Come splode wit me pleaze. Get ur bottled womin in checks. :eat2::eat1::kiss2:



> butt i lit hur wutch mi fedded u so u asplodes 2gather :wubu: :smitten: :smitten::eat1:



so happie splodin togather! :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

this moarning i woke up Ravinus

i devower enormus pancake breakfast with suasuge bacon(juce) and Omlet, it is Huge but still it is not much to fill my growing belly. Moor, moor, moor, I am still felling like im Starving so i wolf down hole loaf bread layden with bacon drippings and sausage mollicules. it still not enough so i start to eat Donuts

cell phone rings it is my Beluvved. i tell her what i eating and we both cum. Exploasions and waves of Plesure engulf us from all sides :blush:


----------



## Fascinita

johnnytattoos said:


> I don't meen 2 interupt butt I have sirius ?s about fedding.
> Iz theyre gonna be feeding at the N.J. Bash? And r fat guys invited 2?



I wander the same thingQ11!

las year I was in jerzey and WOW, they big fedders ov3r tere!! First- a woman in a Dirtie Apron come in and give me 3 blatters of oyster (smoke), then Two: a big guy wif a big moustashe fellow her prontly, carrieing sevenarl bouquettes of Beef Stoo.

oh Boy! 

I jes eat eat eat and l8r I ask "ewhre is teh soda pop?!

They brung a hose -n= hook me up to teh soda machine.. I jes liened back and glug glug glug 

was so feelling. :eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

comaseason said:


> Ms. Bottohwerth is sirious trampy, She call me l8 in tha nite. Come splode wit me pleaze. Get ur bottled womin in checks.



i no shi iz...butt i stil luvs hur...i kint halp it..shi asplodes 2 gud 4 mi :smitten: :smitten:



Santaclear said:


> this moarning i woke up Ravinus
> 
> i devower enormus pancake breakfast with suasuge bacon(juce) and Omlet, it is Huge but still it is not much to fill my growing belly. Moor, moor, moor, I am still felling like im Starving so i wolf down hole loaf bread layden with bacon drippings and sausage mollicules. it still not enough so i start to eat Donuts
> 
> cell phone rings it is my Beluvved. i tell her what i eating and we both cum. Exploasions and waves of Plesure engulf us from all sides



u kin do betta.....mz butadikhotel et mor den u...den shi et u 2 !!!!!! 



Fascinita said:


> I wander the same thingQ11!
> 
> las year I was in jerzey and WOW, they big fedders ov3r tere!! First- a woman in a Dirtie Apron come in and give me 3 blatters of oyster (smoke), then Two: a big guy wif a big moustashe fellow her prontly, carrieing sevenarl bouquettes of Beef Stoo.
> 
> oh Boy!
> 
> I jes eat eat eat and l8r I ask "ewhre is teh soda pop?!
> 
> They brung a hose -n= hook me up to teh soda machine.. I jes liened back and glug glug glug
> 
> was so feelling. :eat2:



dey got beeger oystas n sovit rushen.....n dey has orinj soda dere.....

u shud drink mor butahoteldik surup 2....go glup glup n i kum 2 fast.....:wubu: :kiss2: :blush:


----------



## johnnytattoos

All this talk of bacon juice and beef stoo and green I'd ferry gets me reel xcited. Itz liek when audrey griswold eats da fat sawsage an sayz "god I miss jack" in nationallampoonseuropeeinvaction.:eat1:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ti hi hi....teh thott o ettin bigg sossajes gits mi al workd up 2 Johnnee :batting:

dey haz vary beeg sosajes n sovit rusher......:wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u kin do betta.....mz butadikhotel et mor den u...den shi et u 2 !!!!!!



Mame. Batterdick wolf down tall stax o'pancakes w/4sticks of butter then hole platter of sryup, then she say she big bad wolf &try bite me 

i pistelwhip the bitch, it disapointing


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> Mame. Batterdick wolf down tall stax o'pancakes w/4sticks of butter then hole platter of sryup, then she say she big bad wolf &try bite me
> 
> i pistelwhip the bitch, it disapointing



u penus whupping hotelboteldik iz hot akshualee :smitten:

ded u opin hur boddel top wit it 2?


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u penus whupping hotelboteldik iz hot akshualee :smitten:
> 
> ded u opin hur boddel top wit it 2?



no. it was with Pistel, So Disapointing


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> no. it was with Pistel, So Disapointing




if it asplodes, wuts da difrance?


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> if it asplodes, wuts da difrance?



is so tru Greenday

you give good idvice


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u penus whupping hotelboteldik iz hot akshualee :smitten:
> 
> ded u opin hur boddel top wit it 2?



i try but not abel too

it was Exahusting 

she continue compare me to her ox/husband its like lemans and oranges


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

iz mz hodelboteldik lemmin or orenj shaped? 

i lurvs mi sum lemmin shaped wimminz......:smitten: :smitten: :bow: :smitten:


----------



## comaseason

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> iz mz hodelboteldik lemmin or orenj shaped?
> 
> i lurvs mi sum lemmin shaped wimminz......:smitten: :smitten: :bow: :smitten:



i liek all shaped wommins. specialty wen they splode and make me teh margirita. pls post pix of lemmone hsaped wommins. 

kthnkx:smitten::smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

comaseason said:


> i liek all shaped wommins. specialty wen they splode and make me teh margirita. pls post pix of lemmone hsaped wommins.
> 
> kthnkx:smitten::smitten:



shi turn blubarry shaped wen i fedded hur a lot......lyk a beeg blow feesh...:


----------



## panhype

Damz! Dis yah tread mek mi brain cellula mek confuse


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> this moarning i woke up Ravinus
> 
> i devower enormus pancake breakfast with suasuge bacon(juce) and Omlet, it is Huge but still it is not much to fill my growing belly. Moor, moor, moor, I am still felling like im Starving so i wolf down hole loaf bread layden with bacon drippings and sausage mollicules. it still not enough so i start to eat Donuts
> 
> cell phone rings it is my Beluvved. i tell her what i eating and we both cum. Exploasions and waves of Plesure engulf us from all sides :blush:


Aww.. this sooch a romantic story!!


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> Aww.. this sooch a romantic story!!



i wilf down lbs. and lbs. of starchy foods and she do the same!!!!!1 

load up & wattle:eat1::eat1::eat1:

we tell each other

it beutiful!!! :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

panhype said:


> Damz! Dis yah tread mek mi brain cellula mek confuse



Senor pan! tread lite on the brane cell, is cellulite in brane and must be broke down

confuse is first step to reboot mind


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i wunt mi fedderizm wank stury bak.....i c lots o asplosions dere.....


how ole r u margil n commersession? r u vary yung? :smitten:


----------



## Fascinita

I like bluebeery belly stoarey. I also like 'em fingers filed with cell-U-lit.

I lik gro 2 burstin' so much, i even lik brains 'sploading. jes Sploagind is good for me, any sploaing.

[email protected]! is so boilin' hawtte :smitten:

Also, i lik Daisy Dookie.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Dazey Dook onlee 14....dat legil rite? i faps hur reel gud......   :smitten: :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear

i fell from a building that has 2 stories with 14 yr old Porktagonist


----------



## comaseason

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i wunt mi fedderizm wank stury bak.....i c lots o asplosions dere.....
> 
> 
> how ole r u margil n commersession? r u vary yung? :smitten:



I am HAWT LIVE NUDIE TEENE! Asploadin for ur plesure. Did u not get my email?:smitten::smitten:


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i wunt mi fedderizm wank stury bak.....i c lots o asplosions dere.....
> 
> 
> how ole r u margil n commersession? r u vary yung? :smitten:


I cunt number of times i asploded as mi age, so i am over 18!! phoooo!!
:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

comaseason said:


> I am HAWT LIVE NUDIE TEENE! Asploadin for ur plesure. Did u not get my email?:smitten::smitten:



u 2 yun 2 haz email....it denjerus 4 yun gal on intranits....but i call u, o k? :batting:



mergirl said:


> I cunt number of times i asploded as mi age, so i am over 18!! phoooo!!
> :smitten:



u all dride up now.....i repples u wit new moddle :wubu:

fap fap fap.....ASCHPLOSHIONS!!!!!!!!!!!1!


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ASCHPLOSHIONS!!!!!!!!!!!1!



GreenEye, nobody does it butter 'n' you. :smitten:


----------



## Santaclear

panhype said:


> Damz! Dis yah tread mek mi brain cellula mek confuse



brain explode to relief pressure


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ASCHPLOSHIONS!!!!!!!!!!!1!



Gezuntheit


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> GreenEye, nobody does it butter 'n' you. :smitten:




buttah....n u..........turn mi on hottee :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: :kiss2:

ho ole r u? :batting:


----------



## Santaclear

my balls so soar 

they swell to size of Grapefruits, then small turkey

turns out i allergic to Turky!!! 

doc sez he aint never seen nothing like it -gotta stop. He sez I'm Lucky

let me know if toomuch infomation or if mods need to move to right board


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

jus show dem turkees ur grepfroot balz n dey take kare o em 4 u gud 

dem turkees etted n e ting.......


----------



## comaseason

Santaclear said:


> my balls so soar
> 
> they swell to size of Grapefruits, then small turkey
> 
> turns out i allergic to Turky!!!
> 
> doc sez he aint never seen nothing like it -gotta stop. He sez I'm Lucky
> 
> let me know if toomuch infomation or if mods need to move to right board



i think i saw saem topick in Heatlh foroom!!1!


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> jus show dem turkees ur grepfroot balz n dey take kare o em 4 u gud
> 
> dem turkees etted n e ting.......





comaseason said:


> i think i saw saem topick in Heatlh foroom!!1!



thank so much for your well-wishes GreenDay and CompraSeason its one of the things thats so good about this Board i come here for Suport & can sometimes bear my heart & peep will Listan 

i herd story about doctos removing a Tuber the size of a avacato (big one) from mens balls & turkees making off with it(in the night:bow:

you cant be too careful have a good weekend


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i set trapps 4 dem dam turkees cuz i sik o em ettin lyk piggs.....DEY TURRKEES NOTT PIGGS!!1!!!1!!! :doh: :doh: :doh:


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i set trapps 4 dem dam turkees cuz i sik o em ettin lyk piggs.....DEY TURRKEES NOTT PIGGS!!1!!!1!!! :doh: :doh: :doh:



turkees snack on mans bawls

is wrong


----------



## comaseason

Santaclear said:


> turkees snack on mans bawls
> 
> is wrong



mens snack on turkeese balls

is rite


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i set trapps 4 dem dam turkees cuz i sik o em ettin lyk piggs.....DEY TURRKEES NOTT PIGGS!!1!!!1!!! :doh: :doh: :doh:



this is good post Greenannoy

is real problm in Behaviour, psycology Dilemma with turkees


----------



## Santaclear

comaseason said:


> mens snack on turkeese balls
> 
> is rite


mankinds have to do this to Servive, comprasession, 
ebber since Time Mammorial 

we hab no Choice

turkees on udder hand coniving 

they like hungry devils

sharp lil teeth

its scarry


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> this is good post Greenannoy
> 
> is real problm in Behaviour, psycology Dilemma with turkees



now u no y peepel STUFF dem turkees at tanksgeven til dey asplodes, right?
:wubu::smitten::wubu::wubu::smitten::smitten::eat1:


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> now u no y peepel STUFF dem turkees at tanksgeven til dey asplodes, right?
> :wubu::smitten::wubu::wubu::smitten::smitten::eat1:



no.

y do they do it?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> no.
> 
> y do they do it?




dey beegur pigg den da turkees.....fat greety amarucans.....not svelt lyk commy rushena......

rushenn = svelt
Amarucans = swelt

hope mi dyigram halps.......:bow:


----------



## mergirl

this remund me.
whens is thanx giving.
we dont have it hear but when it is i is going to ett more turkee than i ever EVER have. As a Homoge to fat americans everywhen!!:wubu::wubu:
Who many turkee shud i ate?
whens thunx give?
what else du you fat americanz eet then?
yooze are miu heros fir having "turkee day":smitten::smitten:
has you ate hageyes?
is good!:eat2:


----------



## cactopus

Don't taunt happy fun turkey!
Don't make turkeys angry!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

dos turkeez wil b quite 4 tensgaven cuz dey 2 smurt n no betta but....

b wear cuz afta dat cums krissmass n den dey wil b afta Santos ballz......


----------



## Santaclear

i feed personal turkey to Enormus size, using combination turkey drippings (from cooking udder turkeys and Cheese & certain Custards. Is my Personal Choice.

Lodgic is if turkey were ever to turn on me (it is my pet, im saying just in case) & try attack, testiculs i have greater chance out-run animal :bow:


----------



## mergirl

Is right to fed turkee turkee?
God say no!!
tho as yow say ,,is your personal choyz.
you shud fed a turkee a turkee then kill it and fed it to another turkee and kill it and fed it to another turkee x 10 to the power 10 -and see what god does. 
Mabi god is a turkee?? In which caze u r blastfamous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Santaclear

what turkeys not know not hurt them/

they are sweet animals onless pravoked


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> Is right to fed turkee turkee?
> God say no!!
> tho as yow say ,,is your personal choyz.
> you shud fed a turkee a turkee then kill it and fed it to another turkee and kill it and fed it to another turkee x 10 to the power 10 -and see what god does.
> Mabi god is a turkee?? In which caze u r blastfamous!!!!!!!!!!





Santaclear said:


> what turkeys not know not hurt them/
> 
> they are sweet animals onless pravoked



fedding cows udder cows med madd cow daseesesse. don mek madd turkee daseessesse to. it o k if turkee jus med bote not gitting nuff 2 et butt don need crazeyed turkee wit holes in da brane cuz u git holes in da brane if u etted dat turkee. 

Reel medycul sienteefic facts....i reed a lot n no lots o stuf...n not just bote turkees eider.

I am veree sereus n woried now......stop the kanibalizm

kanibalizm not kool evin in comenist rusha


----------



## Santaclear

Commy turkees fair development

in Russiea they fed workers otter workers, they not know

was OK not big deal


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

now u c y all peepels n russhin sooooo crazee......dey etted bad turkee ballz n holy branes  :doh::doh:


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> now u c y all peepels n russhin sooooo crazee......dey etted bad turkee ballz n holy branes  :doh::doh:



well sed Greeny! 

in Soveit Union they only had fat yellow turkeys. They were fat but ther eyes were yellow too and they looked skeered. Fethers were greasy and falling off, not that many to Speak of.

When last turkey Died there in 1990 Roald Reagan tried to say a Yulogy but they wouldnt let him


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i saw red turkees.....lots o red uns.....2 meny red uns.....dey were ever wear....


don pritand u diden c dem...... 


ayn rande told us all abote red turkkees n wut dey do 2 a persun......especallly peepel lyk us


----------



## mergirl

gef und Fanta too hi brow for mi.. i jus want talk aboot turkee asplosion.
Do anyone know of a sex phone line i can call??
6969-turkee, no work


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> gef und Fanta too hi brow for mi.. i jus want talk aboot turkee asplosion.
> Do anyone know of a sex phone line i can call??
> 6969-turkee, no work



mrs Butterworth does phoney sex from Prison:bow:

u know her. let her know your perfrances & shell work with u

1-866-TURKY2 ,tell opperator u horny & want talk to butterworth. have credit card reddy

password is "thanksgiving"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tis yeer wil b speshul tanksgiven......:wubu:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9_cNZTuWMUc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvhnGC10q-I&feature=related


----------



## Santaclear

tenk you GreenDay, them videos Beeyoutiful!!!!!!

i not have sound on my computer but i cried when i saw Dancing Bunnys :blush:


----------



## Santaclear

Today i determind consume the most food [email protected] :bow:

it was Sundy. I emptied out fridge & cupberd & layed out all my arsinal on the bedspredd and had at it!!!!!! :eat2::eat2::eat1::eat1::eat1:

pastrys,biskits(buttery),serious chicken leftovers(drippings)w/mashd potatos mayonaise

large pumpkin pie (stail) & a whole thing of whipped creme

hooboy!

64 ounce Pepsy then a Diet one

i was fulled to Bersting. My trowsers straned & bed growned as i got up to go get Seconds

i felt like a Mewle was kicking in the stawl :blush:

i was Bustin' Luce!!!! :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> tenk you GreenDay, them videos Beeyoutiful!!!!!!
> 
> i not have sound on my computer but i cried when i saw Dancing Bunnys



i wuz ternd on by slash man killa....hi stuf 'em reel gud on tabbel ti hi hi



Santaclear said:


> Today i determind consume the most food [email protected] :bow:
> 
> it was Sundy. I emptied out fridge & cupberd & layed out all my arsinal on the bedspredd and had at it!!!!!!
> 
> pastrys,biskits(buttery),serious chicken leftovers(drippings)w/mashd potatos mayonaise
> 
> large pumpkin pie (stail) & a whole thing of whipped creme
> 
> hooboy!
> 
> 64 ounce Pepsy *then a Diet one*
> 
> i was fulled to Bersting. My trowsers straned & bed growned as i got up to go get Seconds
> 
> i felt like a Mewle was kicking in the stawl :blush:
> 
> i was Bustin' Luce!!!! :smitten:



DYET!!!!!!!

Y U ON A DYET?????????  :blink:  :doh:


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i wuz ternd on by slash man killa....hi stuf 'em reel gud on tabbel ti hi hi
> 
> 
> 
> DYET!!!!!!!
> 
> Y U ON A DYET?????????  :blink:  :doh:


DYIT MAKE MI ANGER!!!!!!!!!!!
Santi.. did you ate mule too?? If so it ok do drink dyet drink.
i prefer ass. :eat2:
cuz it looks a bit lick turkee..

todi i lay watchin jelly springer and had much lard on toast.. maby,, about 45 lard on toast. then i had some ass.. 21 turkee.. when i popped the last turkee beak in my mooth i heerd a bang! i had asploded again,.,
how sex???!!:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

if sum one put lard up there azz, wud u et it 2? :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:

it denjerus 2 loose wate.....u dye if u do....dyet drank kil u 2

et mor chiken.....


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> if sum one put lard up there azz, wud u et it 2? :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:
> 
> it denjerus 2 loose wate.....u dye if u do....dyet drank kil u 2
> 
> et mor chiken.....


Ov course i wud ate lardy arse!! Is mi favorite kind of arse flavour! :eat2:
jum jum!!


----------



## Fascinita

mergirl said:


> jum jum!!



This remind me. Look at my jumbo size blubbery belly! I'm up to 397 and I love eating all the choc cake I can steel.

I am intellegent and classee 2.

just look at me! i'm delcious


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> DYET!!!!!!!
> 
> Y U ON A DYET?????????  :blink:





mergirl said:


> DYIT MAKE MI ANGER!!!!!!!!!!!
> Santi.. did you ate mule too?? If so it ok do drink dyet drink.
> i prefer ass. :eat2:
> cuz it looks a bit lick turkee..



NOT ON A DYET, THEIRFOR LOOSERS!!!!!!
i chugged it :happyDyet coke)
not eat mule, margil but soda was Flat



mergirl said:


> todi i lay watchin jelly springer and had much lard on toast.. maby,, about 45 lard on toast. then i had some ass.. 21 turkee.. when i popped the last turkee beak in my mooth i heerd a bang! i had asploded again,.,
> how sex???!!:smitten:



margil this is inticing bet i allways requestion some of the numerals in your pigout posts
45 lard on toast? and 21 turkee....these are Empressive numbers but sometimes Unbeleevable
do you ever have Asistent? who can count the corect lard & number of turkees, would be helpfull



Fascinita said:


> This remind me. Look at my jumbo size blubbery belly! I'm up to 397 and I love eating all the choc cake I can steel.
> I am intellegent and classee 2.
> just look at me! i'm delcious



fascey your hot post litterally drule with inteligents and clas!! :smitten::smitten:


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> margil this is inticing bet i allways requestion some of the numerals in your pigout posts
> 45 lard on toast? and 21 turkee....these are Empressive numbers but sometimes Unbeleevable
> do you ever have Asistent? who can count the corect lard & number of turkees, would be helpfull



naw.. is just an ass time eation.
i think 45 lards..tho maby give or take a few..
i mibbi shud get an ass istant cun cunt mi lard for mi.
:smitten::smitten: I go think aboot this now..
while etting 301 full fat creeems (approx):eat1:


----------



## Santaclear

tooday begin Darkess Day, a jurney into Darkness deepest minds & quiver to know & find out what i Think in my most hid _Ferbidden Fantosi_es.  

today my Keeper come & feed me into Obilvion & possible immoblity. is a jurney that will not be easily forgot

i call in sick to Work and lay proan, naked as a jaybird for half an our till he come in, lookin rested & wearing Excutioners mask

did u eat yet? he ask me but i say 'no" and he say im a lier & pours some slop in my troff. i try & make small talk but he seems in bad Mood.

eat he say! Hungrilly i turn to troff and lap up fattening rich filling slop, mouthfill after mouthfill after Decadent mouthfill, until i could Eat no more

more! he say and i cry out but i do, letting out lil slurping sounds as my belly growns & stretches allmost past Bersting Point(hemmerage). was a close call

he leeve apartment and then my girlfriend call on cell. i tell her what happened and she let out howl of Ectacy:smitten::smitten:


----------



## Amatrix

woa... dats a gud storee of bersting/hemmeragging.
butha half you evar trid teh wets inflayshun?
you poot ah watr hoooose up youre bum.turn it on ful blahsteeze.

mennie happies after, i heer aneewayz.

*i seriously received an email regarding water inflation and how i should try it out...similar to this one... by someone who hasnt dont it...but wants me to do it.*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> tooday begin Darkess Day, a jurney into Darkness deepest minds & quiver to know & find out what i Think in my most hid _Ferbidden Fantosi_es.
> 
> today my Keeper come & feed me into Obilvion & possible immoblity. is a jurney that will not be easily forgot
> 
> i call in sick to Work and lay proan, naked as a jaybird for half an our till he come in, lookin rested & wearing Excutioners mask
> 
> did u eat yet? he ask me but i say 'no" and he say im a lier & pours some slop in my troff. i try & make small talk but he seems in bad Mood.
> 
> eat he say! Hungrilly i turn to troff and lap up fattening rich filling slop, mouthfill after mouthfill after Decadent mouthfill, until i could Eat no more
> 
> more! he say and i cry out but i do, letting out lil slurping sounds as my belly growns & stretches allmost past Bersting Point(hemmerage). was a close call
> 
> *he leeve apartment and then my girlfriend call on cell. i tell her what happened and she let out howl of Ectacy*





Amatrix said:


> woa... dats a gud storee of bersting/hemmeragging.
> butha half you evar trid teh wets inflayshun?
> you poot ah watr hoooose up youre bum.turn it on ful blahsteeze.
> 
> mennie happies after, i heer aneewayz.
> 
> *i seriously received an email regarding water inflation and how i should try it out...similar to this one... by someone who hasnt dont it...but wants me to do it.*:



shi howl n extasy cuz it wuz a veree bigg.....hose :wubu: :wubu: :smitten: :smitten: :kiss2: :kiss2: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## cactopus

Amatrix said:


> woa... dats a gud storee of bersting/hemmeragging.
> butha half you evar trid teh wets inflayshun?
> you poot ah watr hoooose up youre bum.turn it on ful blahsteeze.
> 
> mennie happies after, i heer aneewayz.
> 
> *i seriously received an email regarding water inflation and how i should try it out...similar to this one... by someone who hasnt dont it...but wants me to do it.*



Silly Amatrix rabbit... waterflation only for turkeez fedding and balloon aminals.


----------



## Santaclear

Amatrix said:


> woa... dats a gud storee of bersting/hemmeragging.
> butha half you evar trid teh wets inflayshun?
> you poot ah watr hoooose up youre bum.turn it on ful blahsteeze.
> 
> mennie happies after, i heer aneewayz.
> 
> *i seriously received an email regarding water inflation and how i should try it out...similar to this one... by someone who hasnt dont it...but wants me to do it.*



have not tryd this but there many options out there america is great country


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> have not tryd this but there many options out there america is great country



wii been dooen that 4 a veree long tym in comist rusha....veree advensed :smug:


----------



## Amatrix

mehbee i maked ah threed for wahterflayshuon.

noh one wahnts two plahy dis wif meh.


noe moar spamz abooot wahtersflashun, promice.
moar comunish tuhrkees talwk k!? plz...thanx.
<3s siwwy wabbet
amatrix


----------



## Santaclear

aTramix carnt u si? 
its not herding any body - is probbly safe
GreenBay say ruskies did it for Years before collapse of their country (into the the Rooble & the yen 

inflation amercan as apple pie or futbol, very tolarant
follow your heart post if is something you beleeve in


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Amatrix said:


> mehbee i maked ah threed for wahterflayshuon.
> 
> noh one wahnts two plahy dis wif meh.
> 
> 
> noe moar spamz abooot wahtersflashun, promice.
> moar comunish tuhrkees talwk k!? plz...thanx.
> <3s siwwy wabbet
> amatrix



how bigg iz dat hose u use? :batting:



Santaclear said:


> aTramix carnt u si?
> its not herding any body - is probbly safe
> GreenBay say ruskies did it for Years before collapse of their country (into the the Rooble & the yen
> 
> inflation amercan as apple pie or futbol, very tolarant
> follow your heart post if is something you beleeve in



ever theeng bigg her in comist rushen....evin bigger den fatt amairikans ti hi hi

it all veree safe......wate.....did u say u had pi??? :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## mergirl

Amatrix said:


> mehbee i maked ah threed for wahterflayshuon.
> 
> noh one wahnts two plahy dis wif meh.
> 
> 
> noe moar spamz abooot wahtersflashun, promice.
> moar comunish tuhrkees talwk k!? plz...thanx.
> <3s siwwy wabbet
> amatrix


I needz a water bed for me 2 do my asplosions on.
you and me shud talk!


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ever theeng bigg her in comist rushen....evin bigger den fatt amairikans ti hi hi
> 
> it all veree safe......wate.....did u say u had pi??? :eat2: :eat1:



yes, it big...everything big in Soylent Union commenist Rusia- its like Texas over there

ever been to commenist Turkee? over there the President(its a dictadership) made speech praising Hose Fedding as way to end Inflayshin' (the economey)

very complicaded issue, im just saying


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

economee iz as bad as a dyet.....shut yo mothe santahododong


----------



## Amatrix

hooose iz aboot 47.34 feehts lonhg, and twahicee az widhe az yor handles.
givf ohr tayhake 2o meaterz.

wahter beahdz fore asplosuin?
dose diz mayke teh wahter baybeez?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mz hotelboteldyk haz menee wahtu baybees....but dat iz cuz shi iz a bigg sloot. 

shi dont luv beeg hosis lyk mi tho....:wubu:  :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2:


----------



## mergirl

Amatrix said:


> hooose iz aboot 47.34 feehts lonhg, and twahicee az widhe az yor handles.
> givf ohr tayhake 2o meaterz.
> 
> wahter beahdz fore asplosuin?
> dose diz mayke teh wahter baybeez?


i did under sit this.. bit i turned on!!! :smitten::smitten:


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> mz hotelboteldyk haz menee wahtu baybees....but dat iz cuz shi iz a bigg sloot.
> 
> shi dont luv beeg hosis lyk mi tho....:wubu:  :wubu: :smitten: :kiss2:


I hoses mi turkee b4 i gobble them.
turkee not clean taste like chicken!


----------



## Santaclear

lets go back into Realty people OK??????

1st we look at the fax - mrs Hotelbody doing hard time in Slammer for crimes comited w/her partner mr Gobbledyck. what you think they therefore? Shore they make great Sryup but they harm many Victims.

Hose Feeding was one of their Crimes  (in the butt.) not funny & unless under view of qualifide Doctor or Realty TV (Supervision) it can go Awry & spell merder or even worst :doh:

Amytrx this is why we imploor you use safe methods 4 Expantion w/long hose


----------



## Amatrix

i love you all!~:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> lets go back into Realty people OK??????
> 
> 1st we look at the fax - mrs Hotelbody doing hard time in Slammer for crimes comited w/her partner mr Gobbledyck. what you think they therefore? Shore they make great Sryup but they harm many Victims.
> 
> Hose Feeding was one of their Crimes  (in the butt.) not funny & unless under view of qualifide Doctor or Realty TV (Supervision) it can go Awry & spell merder or even worst :doh:
> 
> Amytrx this is why we imploor you use safe methods 4 Expantion w/long hose



MIZ hotelldyk not in prisum wit dat dum bastid husbin o herz....shi loked up in mi bassmint were i beet her wit dat bigg hose.......n shi lyk it
shi tole mi her dum bastid husbin haz tinee hose......so shi lyk da one i use betta

onlee ting hur husbin kin do iz open seerup jars wit hiz tinee hose......:doh:


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> lets go back into Realty people OK??????
> 
> 1st we look at the fax - mrs Hotelbody doing hard time in Slammer for crimes comited w/her partner mr Gobbledyck. what you think they therefore? Shore they make great Sryup but they harm many Victims.
> 
> Hose Feeding was one of their Crimes  (in the butt.) not funny & unless under view of qualifide Doctor or Realty TV (Supervision) it can go Awry & spell merder or even worst :doh:
> 
> Amytrx this is why we imploor you use safe methods 4 Expantion w/long hose



Slanti right armytactics!! be warnedful plese when doing sexy hose play.. dont want anyone in prism or murdeers. thank you. 





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> MIZ hotelldyk not in prisum wit dat dum bastid husbin o herz....shi loked up in mi bassmint were i beet her wit dat bigg hose.......n shi lyk it
> shi tole mi her dum bastid husbin haz tinee hose......so shi lyk da one i use betta
> 
> onlee ting hur husbin kin do iz open seerup jars wit hiz tinee hose......:doh:



That is sexist stori i ever herd geenfly!! i want betten by a big hose ..in mi idea fantasee the hoose wud be filled will ..hmmmm about 80000 cream.. :wubu:spreaying all over the room until i had to eat my way out.. Tho you wud be wearing scuba gear so cud still spank me with your big hose,,while i atted the creem to save mi life!!! At the end i wud asplode!!  and yu wud spank mi for this..maby in the end of mi fantisy you wud go to prism where yu woud meat a wummun called bubba who i think wud know missus butterwirlk and mr cocksplat and they cud be yur bitches.. sexy fannysee hu??? :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> That is sexist stori i ever herd geenfly!! i want betten by a big hose ..in mi idea fantasee the hoose wud be filled will ..hmmmm about 80000 cream.. :wubu:spreaying all over the room until i had to eat my way out.. Tho you wud be wearing scuba gear so cud still spank me with your big hose,,while i atted the creem to save mi life!!! At the end i wud asplode!!  and yu wud spank mi for this..maby in the end of mi fantisy you wud go to prism where yu woud meat a wummun called bubba who i think wud know missus butterwirlk and mr cocksplat and they cud be yur bitches.. sexy fannysee hu??? :smitten::smitten:



this!  this!  this!!! beast post in thread!!!!! :bow:

i wander who many posters actally have this Fantassy (in there - crotch) but afraid to say for fear of torcher by P.C. thought pleece, this thing of cream making you so full and yet you have to keep eating to get out and then you finely asplode!! :blush::smitten::bow:

thaks for this margy


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> MIZ hotelldyk not in prisum wit dat dum bastid husbin o herz....shi loked up in mi bassmint were i beet her wit dat bigg hose.......n shi lyk it
> shi tole mi her dum bastid husbin haz tinee hose......so shi lyk da one i use betta
> 
> onlee ting hur husbin kin do iz open seerup jars wit hiz tinee hose......:doh:



so u got her keep under lock in key, hey? 

when she do Phoney Sex she say she in prison....i wandered why they let her, i guess it for the Fantassy
hole story with her Husbind and her mrs butterworth's sryup sounded Fishy anyway  i thought they must be Miserable(sp.)

this is much more Plawsable - you take care of her Right Greeny! :happy:



Amatrix said:


> i love you all!~:wubu:



Aramtx is Hoppy after all the Hoseplay you take care girl we love when u post :bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> Slanti right armytactics!! be warnedful plese when doing sexy hose play.. dont want anyone in prism or murdeers. thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is sexist stori i ever herd geenfly!! i want betten by a big hose ..in mi idea fantasee the hoose wud be filled will ..hmmmm about 80000 cream.. :wubu:spreaying all over the room until i had to eat my way out.. Tho you wud be wearing scuba gear so cud still spank me with your big hose,,while i atted the creem to save mi life!!! At the end i wud asplode!! and yu wud spank mi for this..maby in the end of mi fantisy you wud go to prism where yu woud meat a wummun called bubba who i think wud know missus butterwirlk and mr cocksplat and they cud be yur bitches.. sexy fannysee hu???



i ken not reespond gud rite now afta reeden ur hott fantassees.....

i haz sumtin do go do rite now wile tink abote 2 beetchis asplods n creem .....:blush: :blush: :smitten: :smitten: 




Santaclear said:


> so u got her keep under lock in key, hey?
> 
> when she do Phoney Sex she say she in prison....i wandered why they let her, i guess it for the Fantassy
> hole story with her Husbind and her mrs butterworth's sryup sounded Fishy anyway  i thought they must be Miserable(sp.)
> 
> this is much more Plawsable - you take care of her Right Greeny! :happy:


mz botlehotelbeetch lye weneva i tel hur 2 cuz shi wunt mi 2 giv hur mor bigg hose....i put dat bigg hose in 2 hur boddel....shi luv mi long tym wen i do it.... ti hi hi :happy: :happy:

sumtyms i let mr hoteldykhed watch.....


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> this!  this!  this!!! beast post in thread!!!!! :bow:
> 
> i wander who many posters actally have this Fantassy (in there - crotch) but afraid to say for fear of torcher by P.C. thought pleece, this thing of cream making you so full and yet you have to keep eating to get out and then you finely asplode!! :blush::smitten::bow:
> 
> thaks for this margy



Thangs Sandal.. i think mani peeple has mi fantisy but as yu say are scared of there lives becos thot pleece!! Grrrrr!! I just had to say..if not i asplode mentally and mite be a danger to people at large in comunity. i think if i dont get mi stori out i mite have to ate a room of creem while being spanked by a hose.. and iz danger!!!!


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i ken not reespond gud rite now afta reeden ur hott fantassees.....
> 
> i haz sumtin do go do rite now wile tink abote 2 beetchis asplods n creem .....:blush: :blush: :smitten: :smitten:
> 
> 
> .....


ar yo gettin hose reddy!!???:smitten::smitten::smitten:
i weight 4 yu replee with mi bells on!!! :happy::wubu:


----------



## TraciJo67

mergirl said:


> Thangs Sandal.. i think mani peeple has mi fantisy but as yu say are scared of there lives becos thot pleece!! Grrrrr!! I just had to say..if not i asplode mentally and mite be a danger to people at large in comunity. i think if i dont get mi stori out i mite have to ate a room of creem while being spanked by a hose.. and iz danger!!!!



omgomgomgomg I soooooo agreed wit u mergil, rep cuming 4 u.


----------



## TraciJo67

Santaclear said:


> Miserable(sp.)



I laughed until I started choking.


----------



## mergirl

TraciJo67 said:


> omgomgomgomg I soooooo agreed wit u mergil, rep cuming 4 u.


YOu raped me the otter day.. so canny again till you have raped others!!!!  Is sad.. but ..is the way it is.. 
I am raped in spirit anyways.. 
tj..why much you way?? 
Do u lick hoses?
can i call you a pot of jam?
I wud lick that!!!:wubu:


----------



## TraciJo67

mergirl said:


> YOu raped me the otter day.. so canny again till you have raped others!!!!  Is sad.. but ..is the way it is..
> I am raped in spirit anyways..
> tj..why much you way??
> Do u lick hoses?
> can i call you a pot of jam?
> I wud lick that!!!:wubu:



I am raping udders rite naw, so I kin rape you soon. 

I way 2 tun butt most off that in muy mouf, sum pipplzes say.

I no lik pot of jam, I lik fat tub of lard.


----------



## mergirl

TraciJo67 said:


> I am raping udders rite naw, so I kin rape you soon.
> 
> I way 2 tun butt most off that in muy mouf, sum pipplzes say.
> 
> I no lik pot of jam, I lik fat tub of lard.


 ok.. so long as you is receptical based..is ok by me! 
2 tun mouf..!!:smitten::smitten: pst px pls!!!!!!!!!
ps. i dont mind weight fur rape.. is ok..


----------



## Santaclear

i LOVE rape music!!! :smitten::smitten:

what r some peepholes favor songs??


----------



## TraciJo67

Santaclear said:


> i LOVE rape music!!! :smitten::smitten:



santacleer, y u objuktufieing us? stop. i want plezure 4 my brian, not buty.


----------



## Santaclear

TraciJo67 said:


> santacleer, y u objuktufieing us? stop. i want plezure 4 my brian, not buty.



not abjectify but i would like to no more about problems Fitting In (with doorway, room ,car & close rips etc)  (wattle & problems of Nabors critisize

i peepspect all Women w/ Confidence, (confidents women] :smitte


----------



## TraciJo67

Santaclear said:


> not abjectify but i would like to no more about problems Fitting In (with doorway, room ,car & close rips etc)  (wattle & problems of Nabors critisize
> 
> i peep-spect all Women w/ Confidence, (confidents women



you instenstitive clout santacleer I am to big two driev cars.


----------



## Santaclear

TraciJo67 said:


> you instenstitive clout santacleer I am to big two driev cars.



Insensitoon but i cant controll it cos im a guy (cant controll impulses)

were Hot Wired


----------



## mergirl

I huv new fannysee add it on!! 
when gref ney farty has scuba dived thru creem i sook it all... and dont asplode .......yet.. 1st greenfly drive me thro mall on a forklift ..as creem come out my boobies:blush: .. squish squish :smitten::smitten:.. then i wud get mi revenge on gef and sat on her ....theeeeeen asplode!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Santi to anser you kestion- i lick 'naggers with altitude' -tho not so gud whin Dickter dre left!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

onlee rape aloud iz in prism oar mi bassmint......

i tuned up folkleft jus 4 mi margurl :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## mergirl

i jizzed swooned gref itit farfy!!!:wubu::wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

Today my feeder come into apartment, let himself in with key

But there was Misunderstanding - he not supposed to come today

i was with my Girfriend sleeping naked when happened. he Surprized us wearing circus strongman costume & executioner mask

eat he said! porring fattening slop in troff. my girfriend run out cause she figgered i wanted him there and she intruding 

i told him no, that appoitment was for tomorrow and i not hungry and besides had to go to Job Interview

he laffed, a deep echoing laff like evil villans in movies. "Your too fat to get a job!! noone would higher you!!! then he pushed my head into troff

i chocked cause i still not awake yet. had to fight him off. eventally he Left but it rune my day 

anybody ever have this happen to you?


----------



## TraciJo67

Santaclear said:


> Today my feeder come into apartment, let himself in with key
> 
> But there was Misunderstanding - he not supposed to come today
> 
> i was with my Girfriend sleeping naked when happened. he Surprized us wearing circus strongman costume & executioner mask
> 
> eat he said! porring fattening slop in troff. my girfriend run out cause she figgered i wanted him there and she intruding
> 
> i told him no, that appoitment was for tomorrow and i not hungry and besides had to go to Job Interview
> 
> he laffed, a deep echoing laff like evil villans in movies. "Your too fat to get a job!! noone would higher you!!! then he pushed my head into troff
> 
> i chocked cause i still not awake yet. had to fight him off. eventally he Left but it rune my day
> 
> did this ever happen to you?



santycleer, next time ur fedder tryes too psuhed you're hed into tropf (not spelt troff) eet him insted. no moor fedder problim and a full bellie to!


----------



## Santaclear

TraciJo67 said:


> santycleer, next time ur fedder tryes too psuhed you're hed into tropf (not spelt troff) eet him insted. no moor fedder problim and a full bellie to!



Thank yew Tracey. 

i bite his hand while we struggaled but not want to eat him cause im not a Vilent person. he not understand. 
it upsedding

ever have this happen to Yew?


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> Thank yew Tracey.
> 
> i bite his hand while we struggaled but not want to eat him cause im not a Vilent person. he not understand.
> it upsedding
> 
> ever have this happen to Yew?


slanta.. tis veri persenabell but i has experience many lick you!
i was in bed..lick you, wiv mi grillfiend and man walk in, 
wearing an exitutioning mask and a tophat with tails
mee and mi grillfiend very excited by this dapper man appeer :smitten:
in one hand he hold a trofpf and other hand he hold bucket of swill and then i cud no believe mi eyes..
he press a button cuntsealed in his suit and the top of hes top hat fly off and out come bucket after bucket of KFC..!! (It was very big tophat):bow:
He throw his head back and mi and mi grillfeind rub oor bellis in delite
like a sord thrower he throw chicken wings at us witch we hungeelee snap in oor mooths... won chikeen, too chickeen, tree chicken... he throw like we are hungy sealion!!:eat2:
we sat on bed bellis bulging to oor feeet clapping and honking for more!!!
he thin put tropff on floor and added swill, we ate happyily as he cackled ...
Him cakle so much his monicle fell in swill.. i narrow avoid eeting!!!!
Then he go fix oor toilet
was very very exciting!:wubu::wubu:
This ever hapen too yoo???


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> slanta.. tis veri persenabell but i has experience many lick you!
> i was in bed..lick you, wiv mi grillfiend and man walk in,
> wearing an exitutioning mask and a tophat with tails
> mee and mi grillfiend very excited by this dapper man appeer :smitten:
> in one hand he hold a trofpf and other hand he hold bucket of swill and then i cud no believe mi eyes..
> he press a button cuntsealed in his suit and the top of hes top hat fly off and out come bucket after bucket of KFC..!! (It was very big tophat):bow:
> He throw his head back and mi and mi grillfeind rub oor bellis in delite
> like a sord thrower he throw chicken wings at us witch we hungeelee snap in oor mooths... won chikeen, too chickeen, tree chicken... he throw like we are hungy sealion!!:eat2:
> we sat on bed bellis bulging to oor feeet clapping and honking for more!!!
> he thin put tropff on floor and added swill, we ate happyily as he cackled ...
> Him cakle so much his monicle fell in swill.. i narrow avoid eeting!!!!
> Then he go fix oor toilet
> was very very exciting!:wubu::wubu:
> This ever hapen too yoo???



YES!! i know that guy! 

he come in my place last Year to fix toilet!


----------



## merle234

troubadours said:


> Hello? Just wondering what is Feederism and is it illegal. Sound's like it should be.



Really? Why should it be?


----------



## TraciJo67

deer mer, ur vary hawt n a beeyooteefeel gril so why eet KFC ? I tink u have minny choysis 4 chikenz cuz ur soooo hawt n beeyooteefeel. if not hawt n beeyooteefeel I wood say, eet KFC.

butt I lik ur storees. 



mergirl said:


> slanta.. tis veri persenabell but i has experience many lick you!
> i was in bed..lick you, wiv mi grillfiend and man walk in,
> wearing an exitutioning mask and a tophat with tails
> mee and mi grillfiend very excited by this dapper man appeer :smitten:
> in one hand he hold a trofpf and other hand he hold bucket of swill and then i cud no believe mi eyes..
> he press a button cuntsealed in his suit and the top of hes top hat fly off and out come bucket after bucket of KFC..!! (It was very big tophat):bow:
> He throw his head back and mi and mi grillfeind rub oor bellis in delite
> like a sord thrower he throw chicken wings at us witch we hungeelee snap in oor mooths... won chikeen, too chickeen, tree chicken... he throw like we are hungy sealion!!:eat2:
> we sat on bed bellis bulging to oor feeet clapping and honking for more!!!
> he thin put tropff on floor and added swill, we ate happyily as he cackled ...
> Him cakle so much his monicle fell in swill.. i narrow avoid eeting!!!!
> Then he go fix oor toilet
> was very very exciting!:wubu::wubu:
> This ever hapen too yoo???


----------



## mergirl

merle234 said:


> Really? Why should it be?


Jus sometimes go to far.. will all the murdeer, turkee, too much creem. also mite end up in prism lick miss butterdick.. so sad.


----------



## mergirl

TraciJo67 said:


> deer mer, ur vary hawt n a beeyooteefeel gril so why eet KFC ? I tink u have minny choysis 4 chikenz cuz ur soooo hawt n beeyooteefeel. if not hawt n beeyooteefeel I wood say, eet KFC.
> 
> butt I lik ur storees.


KFC i heer very fartining.. is why i eet. Prefer turkee tho.. but there is no KFT ..i pray for this every day tho!!  tank for nice comeplent.. how fart are you? pst px pls tnks!


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> Jus sometimes go to far.. will all the murdeer, turkee, too much creem. also mite end up in prism lick miss butterdick.. so sad.



well explaned your vue margil, good job. the Viewport many others as well



merle234 said:


> Really? Why should it be?



sometimes Inosent peeple get Harmed and that is Wrong. also should not be force to swallow Swill without persons Descent


----------



## merle234

Santaclear said:


> well explaned your vue margil, good job. the Viewport many others as well
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes Inosent peeple get Harmed and that is Wrong. also should not be force to swallow Swill without persons Descent



No one get's harmed, do they? Who got harmed?

I'm not quite sure what this means "Swill without persons Descent"


----------



## merle234

mergirl said:


> Jus sometimes go to far.. will all the murdeer, turkee, too much creem. also mite end up in prism lick miss butterdick.. so sad.



Huh?
Can some one translate this please?


----------



## Santaclear

merle234 said:


> No one get's harmed, do they? Who got harmed?
> 
> I'm not quite sure what this means "Swill without persons Descent"



its swill the person didnt agree to, they didn't give their Descent

mrs Butterworth (Syrup) is in prison right now for it. she & her husband commited Crimes & had Victims

google mrs butterworth sryup and see


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> Jus sometimes go to far.. will all the murdeer, turkee, too much creem. also mite end up in prism lick miss butterdick.. so sad.





merle234 said:


> Huh?
> Can some one translate this please?



she mean sometimes people go to Far & it get Trajic (sad)

u have to read hole Thread to see


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> Today my feeder come into apartment, let himself in with key
> 
> But there was Misunderstanding - he not supposed to come today
> 
> i was with my Girfriend sleeping naked when happened. he Surprized us wearing circus strongman costume & executioner mask
> 
> eat he said! porring fattening slop in troff. my girfriend run out cause she figgered i wanted him there and she intruding
> 
> i told him no, that appoitment was for tomorrow and i not hungry and besides had to go to Job Interview
> 
> he laffed, a deep echoing laff like evil villans in movies. "Your too fat to get a job!! noone would higher you!!! then he pushed my head into troff
> 
> i chocked cause i still not awake yet. had to fight him off. eventally he Left but it rune my day
> 
> anybody ever have this happen to you?



i hed BOTHE dos things happin 2 mi essakly!!!!!!11!! 
i tink it dat same guy dat tryed to rape mz buttahoteldyk 
i gunna kil him nes tym 



mergirl said:


> Jus sometimes go to far.. will all the murdeer, turkee, too much creem. also mite end up in prism lick miss butterdick.. so sad.



i tole u alredee it iz onlee MR butterdykhed in prism - pay atinshun:doh:



merle234 said:


> Really? Why should it be?





merle234 said:


> No one get's harmed, do they? Who got harmed?
> 
> I'm not quite sure what this means "Swill without persons Descent"





merle234 said:


> Huh?
> Can some one translate this please?



u sound hott - i kan tel from ur text. how much u way? :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## merle234

Santaclear said:


> she mean sometimes people go to Far & it get Trajic (sad)
> 
> u have to read hole Thread to see



Thanks.
I think the girls on here wouldn't get sad from it though. They all love getting stuffed:eat1::eat1::eat1:
But idk has anyone had an experience of getting fed too far?


----------



## merle234

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i hed BOTHE dos things happin 2 mi essakly!!!!!!11!!
> i tink it dat same guy dat tryed to rape mz buttahoteldyk
> i gunna kil him nes tym
> 
> 
> 
> i tole u alredee it iz onlee MR butterdykhed in prism - pay atinshun:doh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u sound hott - i kan tel from ur text. how much u way? :wubu: :wubu:




Only 150 pounds, I'm not fat I just like fat girls.


----------



## mergirl

merle234 said:


> Only 150 pounds, I'm not fat I just like fat girls.


Do yo also lick turkee??
I lick turkee. 
pst px pls of yu etting turkee pls!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

merle234 said:


> Only 150 pounds, I'm not fat I just like fat girls.



mi and margurl both stuffted u reel gud......ti hi hi

u want 2 ryd on r forkleft? :happy:


----------



## Fascinita

You peeple _parle_ n talk, but what have youse ever don for zee caws of fedding?

_Maintenant_, moi, I am from gay Paree. I wears zee bonnet and I has zee mustachio (which is waxing, as is _propre_, several timez every _semaine_.)

I know about foods and how to eat them! I am zee true heir, _heuresement_, of the legacy of fedding.

Let him be ashamed who would take zee offense at eet.

Here I am. Beheld me:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> You peeple _parle_ n talk, but what have youse ever don for zee caws of fedding?
> 
> _Maintenant_, moi, I am from gay Paree. I wears zee bonnet and I has zee mustachio (which is waxing, as is _propre_, several timez every _semaine_.)
> 
> I know about foods and how to eat them! I am zee true heir, _heuresement_, of the legacy of fedding.
> 
> Let him be ashamed who would take zee offense at eet.
> 
> Here I am. Beheld me:



u luk fattir den 150 pondes......


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u luk fattir den 150 pondes......



Not so, _ma chere_. It is I to remain zeen, but you grow beeger than six zousand _poulets_! 

Zeez is because you beauteefull femmes fat are here for my pleasurez, _non_?

Oh! Merde! Why don't zey make mustachio clipper that don't take bits out of my nose?! I want to give zee finger to that company zat make it, but I am afraid I have lost my emoticon.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> Not so, _ma chere_. It is I to remain zeen, but you grow beeger than six zousand _poulets_!
> 
> Zeez is because you beauteefull femmes fat are here for my pleasurez, _non_?
> 
> Oh! Merde! Why don't zey make mustachio clipper that don't take bits out of my nose?! I want to give zee finger to that company zat make it, but I am afraid I have lost my emoticon.



u luk verree fatt 2 mi......neanar neanar.....


----------



## Santaclear

today i punch Man in arm who speaked against Size Expectance

it was in the mall. he is Crockpot

more i Cannot say


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> today i punch Man in arm who speaked against Size Expectance
> 
> it was in the mall. he is Crockpot
> 
> more i Cannot say



wuz he veree fatt 2.....? :smitten: :eat2: :eat2: :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> wuz he veree fatt 2.....? :smitten: :eat2: :eat2: :wubu:



he was huge, very very big :bow:

his arm so big that when i punches him my fist just go into it and disapear he hardily notice and just keep going on and on resiting Dribble about Fat Expectance (he not like) it was a Crock of shit & i let him know


----------



## TraciJo67

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> wuz he veree fatt 2.....? :smitten: :eat2: :eat2: :wubu:



hi, gren ayed firay, kin i aks u, ru 2 fat 2 driv? if ur, kin u tel storays abowt it? kthxbai!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> he was huge, very very big :bow:
> 
> his arm so big that when i punches him my fist just go into it and disapear he hardily notice and just keep going on and on resiting Dribble about Fat Expectance (he not like) it was a Crock of shit & i let him know



dis hott storee lyk 1 margurl tole us befour shi asplodeds last tym wile in prism.....i giv dat menz a ryd un mi furkleft....:bow: :wubu: 



TraciJo67 said:


> hi, gren ayed firay, kin i aks u, ru 2 fat 2 driv? if ur, kin u tel storays abowt it? kthxbai!



i onlee fited un furkleft n drive margurl befur shi asplode but no i hav bigg arm fat guy dat way mor den 150 pondes to ryd ti hi hi hi :batting:


----------



## Santaclear

TraciJo67 said:


> hi, gren ayed firay, kin i aks u, ru 2 fat 2 driv? if ur, kin u tel storays abowt it? kthxbai!



tracey u otter know u nebber 2 fat 2 drive !

GreenFray know it. she Confidant. she will drive in car even if it Broken & missing wheel (tire) sexy pounds


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> You peeple _parle_ n talk, but what have youse ever don for zee caws of fedding?
> 
> _Maintenant_, moi, I am from gay Paree. I wears zee bonnet and I has zee mustachio (which is waxing, as is _propre_, several timez every _semaine_.)
> 
> I know about foods and how to eat them! I am zee true heir, _heuresement_, of the legacy of fedding.
> 
> Let him be ashamed who would take zee offense at eet.
> 
> Here I am. Beheld me:



Bueno! And welcome to the thread Senor!!! 

Zey say France foods are bastard child (sooflay) of trouble in middle east. Can u connect?


----------



## TraciJo67

Santaclear said:


> tracey u otter know u nebber 2 fat 2 drive !
> 
> GreenFray know it. she Confidant. she will drive in car even if it Broken & missing wheel (tire) sexy pounds



back of, santyceler. its my fantsisty n i want 2 assplode wen grenfary tel it 2 meee.


----------



## Fascinita

Santaclear said:


> Zey say France foods are bastard child (sooflay) of trouble in middle east. Can u connect?



_Par exemple_, both make peeple very depressed, zis being without food in France and being in trouble in middle East.

Can't please dem all!

Peeples wizout foods, zey stay at home and zey don't want to liv. Zey feels unttractiv and zilch desire to leave. 

Zis make me very worry. 

"live, live!" I tells zem. It is all ashame.

I fed my French people, as many as I cans.

And zen, I don't venture to Mid Este, but I also concern for feed them many _poulets_. I also say send zem cakes and zee mayonnaise and beaucoup fried fishes and braised cabbage. I myself make a braised cabbage with bacon zat is out of dis planet. 

_Plus_ they eat out there, _plus_ everything will enbiggen.

Here is a photo of a fat French man :smitten::


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> tracey u otter know u nebber 2 fat 2 drive !
> 
> GreenFray know it. she Confidant. she will drive in car even if it Broken & missing wheel (tire) sexy pounds



it haz flat tyr wen mi n my margurl ryd it long tym  :wubu:



TraciJo67 said:


> back of, santyceler. its my fantsisty n i want 2 assplode wen grenfary tel it 2 meee.



i got bigg forklefted.....u lyk em bigg rite? :bow:



Fascinita said:


> _Par exemple_, both make peeple very depressed, zis being without food in France and being in trouble in middle East.
> 
> Can't please dem all!
> 
> Peeples wizout foods, zey stay at home and zey don't want to liv. Zey feels unttractiv and zilch desire to leave.
> 
> Zis make me very worry.
> 
> "live, live!" I tells zem. It is all ashame.
> 
> I fed my French people, as many as I cans.
> 
> And zen, I don't venture to Mid Este, but I also concern for feed them many _poulets_. I also say send zem cakes and zee mayonnaise and beaucoup fried fishes and braised cabbage. I myself make a braised cabbage with bacon zat is out of dis planet.
> 
> _Plus_ they eat out there, _plus_ everything will enbiggen.
> 
> Here is a photo of a fat French man :smitten::



u kint plz dem all cuz da onlee ting france on dat man iz hiz lipz..... :doh:

u now frenchies r fatted n hot......plz don mesriprism the reel storee


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> _Par exemple_, both make peeple very depressed, zis being without food in France and being in trouble in middle East.
> Can't please dem all!
> Peeples wizout foods, zey stay at home and zey don't want to liv. Zey feels unttractiv and zilch desire to leave.
> Zis make me very worry.
> "live, live!" I tells zem. It is all ashame.
> I fed my French people, as many as I cans.
> And zen, I don't venture to Mid Este, but I also concern for feed them many _poulets_. I also say send zem cakes and zee mayonnaise and beaucoup fried fishes and braised cabbage. I myself make a braised cabbage with bacon zat is out of dis planet.
> _Plus_ they eat out there, _plus_ everything will enbiggen.
> Here is a photo of a fat French man :smitten::



he very fat :smitten: do u know him Senor? 

Zey say the France-mideast connection go back to 100s of years, is the Piehole of civilzation, so ze perspective of very fat Frenchperson very vallable to Thread for Fat expactancy. thank you for your comments ze braised cabbage sounds _wunderbar_

Zese unfed frenchpeople, unatractive and nonconfidant so depressed no one to tell them they beeyoutiful too - is zere anything we can do??????????


----------



## Santaclear

TraciJo67 said:


> back of, santyceler. its my fantsisty n i want 2 assplode wen grenfary tel it 2 meee.



im sorry traceyJoe i didnt know it was fantissy scuse me

mods feel free remove post :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> im sorry traceyJoe i didnt know it was fantissy scuse me
> 
> mods feel free remove post :blush:



don mek hur punch u in da arm 2 c how fatt u r


----------



## mergirl

Dis that ever happen to ewe?? :
I was walking past, as normals etting turkee (i carry turkee in sack behind me..just pop em in mi mowth-you shud try!) and someone said to mi i look lyke a truck. I don't know whether to tayk this as complymen.. as the didnt say what kynd of truck thi ment..
I suspect a glimmering monster truck thow..caws i am aboot to asplode so am kwite big at moment. I hope thi didnt meen i was like a bargain truck with wheels falling off... i was wearing black so maby looked more skin?? sometime yoo dont no with comlymens... i need ask next time!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

u due luk lyk a truk margurl :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Amatrix

Santaclear said:


> tracey u otter know u nebber 2 fat 2 drive !
> 
> GreenFray know it. she Confidant. she will drive in car even if it Broken & missing wheel (tire) sexy pounds



mahbee she eated dat wheelee.
dat iz wahy she cannot dryve?


----------



## Amatrix

mergurl looked lick ah bieg ol monstar truk wif left kets fore gween ied faree.

i sawed her turky sak wonce on webcame.:blush:


----------



## mergirl

Is so sex amatress!!! :smitten::smitten:
Was spushul moment..:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Amatrix said:


> mahbee she eated dat wheelee.
> dat iz wahy she cannot dryve?



i etted mi furkleft afta makin it do wheelee........margurl bye me new 1 :wubu: :kiss2:


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i etted mi furkleft afta makin it do wheelee........margurl bye me new 1 :wubu: :kiss2:


*shhh..i din relly bye it.. i was wacking past fat person and burped one and forklift came ooot of there mooth and i took it... don TELL griffin pie farty tho!!!!*
To GEF- awww..now prosblem.. hop ewe injoy yor new fork lifter... sorri was little slime... but that is new forklifter feeling... they all lick that! xxxx:wubu::wubu:
when we gonni huv repete perfoman of creem diving forklift spank fun hu?? hi hi :smitten::smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> *shhh..i din relly bye it.. i was wacking past fat person and burped one and forklift came ooot of there mooth and i took it... don TELL griffin pie farty tho!!!!*
> To GEF- awww..now prosblem.. hop ewe injoy yor new fork lifter... sorri was little slime... but that is new forklifter feeling... they all lick that! xxxx:wubu::wubu:
> when we gonni huv repete perfoman of creem diving forklift spank fun hu?? hi hi :smitten::smitten:



ur fantisees sooo gud...kin amantricks watch dis tym? :batting:


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ur fantisees sooo gud...kin amantricks watch dis tym? :batting:


animaniac can join.. she needs bring her own scuba geer and at least 100 creem tho!


----------



## Santaclear

marg 'n greeny & ManTruck & amatress git along well, splooshing 'n splashing :blush::smitten:

Ze Fantasy is taken hold, ze caverns filling :happy:

all is well in de wurld & this Thred is getting to back to Normbal


----------



## Amatrix

doe weh ned two spankies in scurba geer? cahn eye jus slyde awroownd in yur bellay?


----------



## mergirl

Amatrix said:


> doe weh ned two spankies in scurba geer? cahn eye jus slyde awroownd in yur bellay?


yo huv gud imaginashin!:wubu: yo cud slyde aboot in mi beeli then gref nag fury cud spank mi so hard that you pop ooot miy birthing canal..???
veri sex i think? :smitten::smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> marg 'n greeny & ManTruck & amatress git along well, splooshing 'n splashing :blush::smitten:
> 
> Ze Fantasy is taken hold, ze caverns filling :happy:
> 
> all is well in de wurld & this Thred is getting to back to Normbal





Amatrix said:


> doe weh ned two spankies in scurba geer? cahn eye jus slyde awroownd in yur bellay?





mergirl said:


> yo huv gud imaginashin!:wubu: yo cud slyde aboot in mi beeli then gref nag fury cud spank mi so hard that you pop ooot miy birthing canal..???
> veri sex i think? :smitten::smitten:



i iz 2 impashen wen gud fantassee tawk starts.....awl yall nead 2 shut it n asplodeds 4 mi allredee :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## mergirl

:eat1hhttt :eat2:ssstttt...:bow:fffttttt KWEERRBLOOOOOOOM
sploooooooooooooooot:blush:

ahhh.. wizzit god fur yoo??? :batting:


----------



## Adamantoise

Dis fred is best eye've ever scene.Congrats. ^__^


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> :eat1hhttt :eat2:ssstttt...:bow:fffttttt KWEERRBLOOOOOOOM
> sploooooooooooooooot:blush:
> 
> ahhh.. wizzit god fur yoo??? :batting:



u 2 gud 2 mi bay bee :wubu:

cum c mi in commist rusha


----------



## TraciJo67

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u 2 gud 2 mi bay bee :wubu:
> 
> cum c mi in commist rusha



i et comminist rushya


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TraciJo67 said:


> i et comminist rushya



dat betta den margurl fantassees !!1!!1!!!!!!! :bow: :bow:

wen u asploses soon????


----------



## Santaclear

the Redskies over there in Russia xpload reeeeeeeal good :smitten:

sploosh, spluss, goooosh, gooooooooodge, splush mmmmmmm :eat2::eat2::eat1::eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Santaclear

toady i finish entire bag of Gristle chip but i still famished! 

what could i have i asked? well, theres a bag of flower...i could mix it with butter with eggs & corn sarep!! :eat2::eat2::eat1:

slowley i waddeled over to kitchen to get it but not before wolfing down sevril donut and consumping choc chips! 

mmmmmmm i rub my belly and set off for kitchen, where i would find certin satisfication. Shore nuff, the stuff was there and i hungrily mixed in giant bowl and stir with big wood spoon, witch i lick 

mmmmm glugglugglug i drink it down except for the flower witch kinda stick on the sides so i has to scrape it  but still pretty good 

*_to be continued_*


----------



## Fascinita

Santaclear said:


> toady i finish entire bag of Gristle chip but i still famished!
> 
> what could i have i asked? well, theres a bag of flower...i could mix it with butter with eggs & corn sarep!! :eat2::eat2::eat1:
> 
> slowley i waddeled over to kitchen to get it but not before wolfing down sevril donut and consumping choc chips!
> 
> mmmmmmm i rub my belly and set off for kitchen, where i would find certin satisfication. Shore nuff, the stuff was there and i hungrily mixed in giant bowl and stir with big wood spoon, witch i lick
> 
> mmmmm glugglugglug i drink it down except for the flower witch kinda stick on the sides so i has to scrape it  but still pretty good
> 
> *_to be continued_*




Did you rumpure your stomacho? :smitten:


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Did you rumpure your stomacho? :smitten:



soon. wait til pt. 2


----------



## Santaclear

_*Part 2*#_

i still so hungrey!!!! looorrrrrrrrrd my stomach rumbling

so i see there is a giant sooflay in the refridgerader!!!!!! :eat2::eat2:mmmmm i'm gonna have it. i whip that sucker outta the shelf and start right in

yum. it good. _eating noises*_ i'm gettig full. yum _*slurp_ mmmmm yum _*slurp slurp_ GROOOAANNNN *_belly ruptures!!!!!!!!_ :doh: i call my girlfreind but she cumming!!!!! :smitten::smitten:::wubu::blush::doh::wubu::bounce:

*_to be conclude*_


----------



## Fascinita

Santaclear said:


> _*Part 2*#_
> 
> i still so hungrey!!!! looorrrrrrrrrd my stomach rumbling
> 
> so i see there is a giant sooflay in the refridgerader!!!!!! :eat2::eat2:mmmmm i'm gonna have it. i whip that sucker outta the shelf and start right in
> 
> yum. it good. _eating noises*_ i'm gettig full. yum _*slurp_ mmmmm yum _*slurp slurp_ GROOOAANNNN *_belly ruptures!!!!!!!!_ :doh: i call my girlfreind but she cumming!!!!!
> 
> *_to be conclude*_




Oh my god :bow::bow::bow::eat2:

Im en love :wubu:

when you write the contusion pleasr dont forget 2 tell me if you puntured your belly a 2econd time!!1


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u 2 gud 2 mi bay bee :wubu:
> 
> cum c mi in commist rusha





TraciJo67 said:


> i et comminist rushya



I don understood all the policticals 
Pleeze keep topic on fedding onlis pleeze.. i loose mi hard on.. ooops.. i meen.. wide on.. !!
Now..whin yu say you ate cumminist russha traci.. was it sweet or saveree??:wubu:


----------



## mergirl

Fascinita said:


> Oh my god :bow::bow::bow::eat2:
> 
> Im en love :wubu:
> 
> when you write the contusion pleasr dont forget 2 tell me if you puntured your belly a 2econd time!!1


I agreed fasitititna!!!!
veri sex!!:smitten:
must be cuntindude!!! i kannot wait..:blush:


----------



## TraciJo67

mergirl said:


> I don understood all the policticals
> Pleeze keep topic on fedding onlis pleeze.. i loose mi hard on.. ooops.. i meen.. wide on.. !!
> Now..whin yu say you ate cumminist russha traci.. was it sweet or saveree??:wubu:



i assploded alredy, butt tok pitchurs of me eeting cuminist rushia :smitten:. want 2see?:eat1::eat2:


----------



## mergirl

TraciJo67 said:


> i assploded alredy, butt tok pitchurs of me eeting cuminist rushia :smitten:. want 2see?:eat1::eat2:



:smitten::smitten:
Yes.. PM me stray ta way!!!!:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> Oh my god :bow::bow::bow::eat2:
> 
> Im en love
> when you write the contusion pleasr dont forget 2 tell me if you puntured your belly a 2econd time!!1





mergirl said:


> I don understood all the policticals
> Pleeze keep topic on fedding onlis pleeze.. i loose mi hard on.. ooops.. i meen.. wide on.. !!
> Now..whin yu say you ate cumminist russha traci.. was it sweet or saveree??





TraciJo67 said:


> i assploded alredy, butt tok pitchurs of me eeting cuminist rushia :smitten:. want 2see?:eat1::eat2:



I jus want pix o rupsherd bellees plz :eat2:


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I jus want pix o rupsherd bellees plz :eat2:


yes... TOO SEX! :smitten::smitten:
Wud i dealee lick pix of rupshured belli play ...squirming in entrails and the lick! ...
I has pet hat! when peopolee don want rupsure belli for mi!! Make me so anger!!!! I think they dont now what missing and so stupids!!.. when this happin do anyone sneak forklifts and creem into partner salad?? I wiz thinking aboot doing this.. dus anyone has any hints for hiding forklift and 500 creem in salad withoot partner finding oot?? 
Was thinking waiting till partner sleeping and driving into moooth.. tho think noyz mite wake hir up..
I has herd of magic potion that shrink forklift until etten and then goes back to normal in belli.. and also potion that make people have much hungree for etting all sorts of cars...
Cant find anywhere...
Anyone no where i kin buy??
pleese help..tnkx.


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Oh my god :bow::bow::bow::eat2:
> Im en love :wubu:
> when you write the contusion pleasr dont forget 2 tell me if you puntured your belly a 2econd time!!1



i will tell, si 



mergirl said:


> I agreed fasitititna!!!!
> veri sex!!:smitten:
> must be cuntindude!!! i kannot wait..:blush:



cuntitude will continude, yule si! :bow:


----------



## Santaclear

_*Part 3(conclude)* The Explosian_

i wake up Ravinous again and tell him i hungrey.

is my day Off, so i put out all the Stops. 

Ravinous bring to me my Brekfast and then he go. 
it is:
8 bacon strips
12 pancake (friede)with butter in sryup
5 egg omlet but it has a lot of other stuff
toast (half a loaf) with butter and Lousy preserves
bagel (Creamcheese)
& desert (big)

so i finch it, then rub my belly groan....it gotten so big!!!

i rubbing and rubbing it, so sexxy! - but then i spy a Problem and thats where it begin 

the Rupteur,, a tear in stomach, surgines had thought was fixed but actually still broke and grow and grow. I screemed.

but still not enouff time to get off of bed and out of room..,,,,i roll on my back and belley E - X - P - L - O - A - Ds. 

i yelling

woman from next door (nice plump naybor) come in with Hose. Innerds are all squiggling while she try to vacume it. My guts keep spilling and spilling out and i shoutong but also for crying tears of Joy.

my girlfred calls on cell phone i give fone to naybor she anser it.

she tells me girfriend cumming so i start 2 cum 2 :smitten::smitten::wubu::eat2:

shell be rite ober!!~!!!!~~!!!!!!

*_The End_*


----------



## mergirl

OMG.. this sex story EVER!!!
slanter-yi shud tri to get these stori publishis... moor erotix than anais nin!!!
:smitten::smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> _*Part 3(conclude)* The Explosian_
> 
> i wake up Ravinous again and tell him i hungrey.
> 
> is my day Off, so i put out all the Stops.
> 
> Ravinous bring to me my Brekfast and then he go.
> it is:
> 8 bacon strips
> 12 pancake (friede)with butter in sryup
> 5 egg omlet but it has a lot of other stuff
> toast (half a loaf) with butter and Lousy preserves
> bagel (Creamcheese)
> & desert (big)
> 
> so i finch it, then rub my belly groan....it gotten so big!!!
> 
> i rubbing and rubbing it, so sexxy! - but then i spy a Problem and thats where it begin
> 
> the Rupteur,, a tear in stomach, surgines had thought was fixed but actually still broke and grow and grow. I screemed.
> 
> but still not enouff time to get off of bed and out of room..,,,,i roll on my back and belley E - X - P - L - O - A - Ds.
> 
> i yelling
> 
> woman from next door (nice plump naybor) come in with Hose. Innerds are all squiggling while she try to vacume it. My guts keep spilling and spilling out and i shoutong but also for crying tears of Joy.
> 
> my girlfred calls on cell phone i give fone to naybor she anser it.
> 
> she tells me girfriend cumming so i start 2 cum 2 :smitten::smitten::wubu::eat2:
> 
> shell be rite ober!!~!!!!~~!!!!!!
> 
> *_The End_*



u turn fantassee in 2 art....*swoon* :smitten: :smitten: 

r u under 18? it hotta wen u r a chile...... :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u turn fantassee in 2 art....*swoon* :smitten: :smitten:
> 
> r u under 18? it hotta wen u r a chile...... :wubu:



i am 62

thank u Greeny


----------



## Paquito

I ar sad.  No mater hao much I ated, no assplosion for me!
My 325071035432.5 fedders are very disapointed, they mite leve foir otter feddees who asplode easier!

HALP!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> i am 62
> 
> thank u Greeny



62 wat? pondes? I TEL U NO DYET ALOUD!!!1!!! 



free2beme04 said:


> I ar sad.  No mater hao much I ated, no assplosion for me!
> My 325071035432.5 fedders are very disapointed, they mite leve foir otter feddees who asplode easier!
> 
> HALP!




it o k....i tak u a way on mi furkleft......n brin u mor turkee :batting:

how much u way?


----------



## Santaclear

today....annotter turkey was born

today...a little winged sole gives his life 
to Feed a Feddee wit cuntless strife
a mudder turkee doth cry
Sheddeth tear, for loss of her childs life

to Margil, whom turkee she chugs
like nobodeez bizness, she toss back enoufh turkkee for 3!
Till she full 'n Stuft
She feel so much Glee


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> today....annotter turkey was born
> 
> today...a little winged sole gives his life
> to Feed a Feddee wit cuntless strife
> a mudder turkee doth cry
> Sheddeth tear, for loss of her childs life
> 
> to Margil, whom turkee she chugs
> like nobodeez bizness, she toss back enoufh turkkee for 3
> Till she full 'n Stuft
> She feel so much Glee



Fap fap fap :bow:


----------



## mergirl

free2beme04 said:


> I ar sad.  No mater hao much I ated, no assplosion for me!
> My 325071035432.5 fedders are very disapointed, they mite leve foir otter feddees who asplode easier!
> 
> HALP!



Aww... is sham¬!!!!! IS SHAM!!!!!!!!!!!! Greffned fretreee wull fed u till yu asplode.. she help me asplode about many time!! VERY SEX!:smitten:
She has mani sex toy will help.. forklift, magic poshin and a turkee farm.. also fedding machine and an armi of mans that come to yur hoose with exicuttiner masks and trofphfps and swill will make you ate till stoomach rupture!!!
Pleese no sad.. grefeemi freaari will help yu,,!!! VERY SEX... how much you wait? From yur avitar pic i think aboot maby the same as 2450 turkee?? Am i rite?? also..can yu get in car?? cus gref nie farrtuy dont travel!!!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> 62 wat? pondes? I TEL U NO DYET ALOUD!!!1!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it o k....i tak u a way on mi furkleft......n brin u mor turkee :batting:
> 
> how much u way?



I ask him too.. think he is shy.. said you wud help his asplode. very sex!! :smitten:
tell mi what you will do to him in mani detail pls tnk yu.. and pst pix pls and also who much u way noo??? i bet you weigh sexi lbs!!:smitten::smitten: Tho not matter.. as long as you happi.. and as long as you get fartter too!!!


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> today....annotter turkey was born
> 
> today...a little winged sole gives his life
> to Feed a Feddee wit cuntless strife
> a mudder turkee doth cry
> Sheddeth tear, for loss of her childs life
> 
> to Margil, whom turkee she chugs
> like nobodeez bizness, she toss back enoufh turkkee for 3!
> Till she full 'n Stuft
> She feel so much Glee


So buttiful. veri lick saliva plith!!


----------



## Paquito

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> it o k....i tak u a way on mi furkleft......n brin u mor turkee :batting:
> 
> how much u way?





mergirl said:


> Aww... is sham¬!!!!! IS SHAM!!!!!!!!!!!! Greffned fretreee wull fed u till yu asplode.. she help me asplode about many time!! VERY SEX!:smitten:
> She has mani sex toy will help.. forklift, magic poshin and a turkee farm.. also fedding machine and an armi of mans that come to yur hoose with exicuttiner masks and trofphfps and swill will make you ate till stoomach rupture!!!
> Pleese no sad.. grefeemi freaari will help yu,,!!! VERY SEX... how much you wait? From yur avitar pic i think aboot maby the same as 2450 turkee?? Am i rite?? also..can yu get in car?? cus gref nie farrtuy dont travel!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I ask him too.. think he is shy.. said you wud help his asplode. very sex!! :smitten:
> tell mi what you will do to him in mani detail pls tnk yu.. and pst pix pls and also who much u way noo??? i bet you weigh sexi lbs!!:smitten::smitten: Tho not matter.. as long as you happi.. and as long as you get fartter too!!!



Fanks ebberybodi, it togh time. Stoopid recesion.

An no murgrill, I onli 2400 turkee, I stil fit on forklift witout brekin it. 

Fanks grennieday, sound vary SEX!
Meby you an mergrillz shud fed me. :smitten:


----------



## Fascinita

I am outtraiged.

Yesterday on the street someone call me a wonton immoral gluton.



Pd - sabtalear is sick from too much fedding... please wishhim your condolence


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> I ask him too.. think he is shy.. said you wud help his asplode. very sex!! :smitten:
> tell mi what you will do to him in mani detail pls tnk yu.. and pst pix pls and also who much u way noo??? i bet you weigh sexi lbs!! Tho not matter.. as long as you happi.. and as long as you get fartter too!!!



i wil halp him asplodes wit mi furklefted....i haz speshul trik 4 peepole lyk him  




free2beme04 said:


> Fanks ebberybodi, it togh time. Stoopid recesion.
> 
> An no murgrill, I onli 2400 turkee, *I stil fit on forklift witout brekin it*.
> 
> Fanks grennieday, sound vary SEX!
> Meby you an mergrillz shud fed me.



u wil deafinetly asplodes if i runz ova u wit furklefted :batting: :happy:



Fascinita said:


> I am outtraiged.
> 
> Yesterday on the street someone call me a wonton immoral gluton.
> 
> Pd - sabtalear is sick from too much fedding... please wishhim your condolence




how bote i jus kall u sexi fatt gurl......how much u way :batting: :smitten: :smitten:

i flirt wit u now dat sabta ear iz sik 

dis all part o mi masta plan 2 tak u from him - butt don till him o k????/?


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> I am outtraiged.
> 
> Yesterday on the street someone call me a wonton immoral gluton.
> 
> 
> 
> Pd - sabtalear is sick from too much fedding... please wishhim your condolence



i sometimes order Wonton with gluten - is very good!

i hope power ottage git fixed soon 

thanks 4 yr cordolences when i was ayling FaceKnitter


----------



## Santaclear

today for my Vacation i had live bacon (brazed) with turkee i saw advertised on a poster 
it was good
then i had 2 (two) Big gulp
2 lg fries (jumbo)
Hamburger
more turkee (difrent)
cherrey pie and big Slurpy :eat2::eat1:

soon i eat Again but its for lunch. waddle i have? 
i think it'l be pizza

One time i saw a speccail on Turkee and how it was raised.
very Interisting - farmer say he not know why he doing it, he not understand people be eating them 
he said turkee is a Mammel

*_to be continue_*


----------



## mergirl

Fascinita said:


> I am outtraiged.
> 
> Yesterday on the street someone call me a wonton immoral gluton.
> 
> 
> 
> Pd - sabtalear is sick from too much fedding... please wishhim your condolence


well fastinitittaa ..the bibel said this so mabi is tru- fortune for mi i am boodist witch meens god is fat.. so if yu ar not maby you mite even go to hellz!!! hjaha..skinni peele!!! hahahahahahahahahahah!!!
This cud git fillosophagggle!!!!!!


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> today for my Vacation i had live bacon (brazed) with turkee i saw advertised on a poster
> it was good
> then i had 2 (two) Big gulp
> 2 lg fries (jumbo)
> Hamburger
> more turkee (difrent)
> cherrey pie and big Slurpy :eat2::eat1:
> 
> soon i eat Again but its for lunch. waddle i have?
> i think it'l be pizza
> 
> One time i saw a speccail on Turkee and how it was raised.
> very Interisting - farmer say he not know why he doing it, he not understand people be eating them
> he said turkee is a Mammel
> 
> *_to be continue_*


Glad yu are fell bitter sinta!!
I thot turkee was bird marsoupiil like a kiwi... i dont hiv time to watch discovery channel and tyra banks both!!


----------



## comaseason

pst pixs of Tyra Bankss turkee. kthks


----------



## mergirl

tyra look sad coz i aboot to ate her!! hihi!!! 
:smitten::smitten: 

View attachment turkee.jpg


----------



## mergirl

Turkkee touch me. veri sad. mite try ate goos insted.
Turkee ar peeple too.
least i think thi are.. told yu.. i dont watch discoveree!!!


----------



## mergirl

mergirl said:


> tyra look sad coz i aboot to ate her!! hihi!!!
> :smitten::smitten:


Anser pleese me this everyone-
why turkee testeclees on nek? 
I cock in mowth?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> well fastinitittaa ..the bibel said this so mabi is tru- fortune for mi i am boodist witch meens god is fat.. so if yu ar not maby you mite even go to hellz!!! hjaha..skinni peele!!! hahahahahahahahahahah!!!
> This cud git fillosophagggle!!!!!!



ti hi- u kawld gawd a fat arse 


mergirl said:


> Anser pleese me this everyone-
> why turkee testeclees on nek?
> I cock in mowth?



cok in da mothe?????/?// u git bak n et mor turkee n pi......


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> cok in da mothe?????/?// u git bak n et mor turkee n pi......



yis marm!! will get back to sex farm right now..ett turkee n pi 3.14 many.
veri sex!!:smitten::smitten:
mite need to cum with forklift soon!!:blush::blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ti hi....i new mi noo BIGG furkleft mak margurl cum.....:batting: :happy:


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ti hi....i new mi noo BIGG furkleft mak margurl cum.....:batting: :happy:


:blush: Yu no mi so well fref gnid frafry!!! :wubu:
Oh oh.. hope i dont ate your fucklift!!! nom nom..
...
now..were slnti cleerr? I need update of what he has atted!! very very sex!
:smitten::smitten:
Slanti clere.. who mush you way now???? must be veri fat..
is yur belli on yur foot yet?
cin yu carri a grown man in yur belli folds??
we all have batted breath!!!!!:bow:


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> now..were slnti cleerr? I need update of what he has atted!! very very sex!
> :smitten::smitten:
> Slanti clere.. who mush you way now???? must be veri fat..
> is yur belli on yur foot yet?
> cin yu carri a grown man in yur belli folds??
> we all have batted breath!!!!!:bow:



i here! :bow: not know how much wieght currantly but is coinciderable. Belly is big & round ho ho ho it make me jolly!

today i had:

Giant prune (from bag
5 big fried sliced pocket chicken (greasey)
2 pastry
soda (flat)
posta salad
cookies 
& turky

but day is young! aisle post soon & tell of culminary extasys and plessure as yet unplumbed


----------



## TraciJo67

Santaclear said:


> i here! :bow: not know how much wieght currantly but is coinciderable. Belly is big & round
> 
> today i had:
> 
> Giant prune (from bag
> 5 fried sliced pocket chicken
> 2 pastry
> soda (flat)
> posta salad
> cookies
> & turky
> 
> but day is young! aisle post soon & tell of culminary extasy and plessure



sabtycler, it vary god u post wut u eeted butt pls post ur wait to. I nead too no wut u way. mebbe u kin find big skale too way? postpixpls2kthxbai.


----------



## Santaclear

TraciJo67 said:


> sabtycler, it vary god u post wut u eeted butt pls post ur wait to. I nead too no wut u way. mebbe u kin find big skale too way? postpixpls2kthxbai.



not know now Tracey, but last time seated my weigt 62
standing, 54


----------



## TraciJo67

Santaclear said:


> not know now Tracey, but last time seated my weigt 62
> standing, 54



thatiz to thin sabtyclar!  i dont lik thin, its vary uglee 2 me.

do u want 2 gayne mor? I wil fed u mor n mor n mor til ur vary, vary fat. Phat to!


----------



## Santaclear

TraciJo67 said:


> thatiz to thin sabtyclar!  i dont lik thin, its vary uglee 2 me.
> 
> do u want 2 gayne mor? I wil fed u mor n mor n mor til ur vary, vary fat. Phat to!



i no, is a Meticle condition. doctor say i too small for my age (62) but Metablism is too fast. i eat all i can 2 try 2 gain all day but still only This sighs. it is sad


----------



## TraciJo67

Santaclear said:


> i no, is a Meticle condition. doctor say i too small for my age (62) but Metablism is too fast. i eat all i can 2 try 2 gain all day but still only This sighs. it is sad



i kin maek u veree veree fat if i kin bee ur fedder. u will eet onley gravey n any thengs i find n fed too u bai funell, milk shak n porige n miny meets i put in blendres 4 u wit mor milkey shaks. 

can I be ur fedder? do u hav a fedder? :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> how bote i jus kall u sexi fatt gurl......how much u way :batting: :smitten: :smitten:
> 
> i flirt wit u now dat sabta ear iz sik
> 
> dis all part o mi masta plan 2 tak u from him - butt don till him o k????/?



Ooooowwwwooooo.

I iz now readier then a criket on a hot Gorgia nite. :smitten:

how much i weih? i weih more n thirtie tofurkee cuz i just ate that now

boy r my arms tired!

is all good. :bow:


----------



## Fascinita

Woweeeee!

that sabtaclear looking turker-lickin' good! :eat2:

thass what i call a hensome men :smitten:

lemme at'im with a big feddin' sppoon!!!!!11!


----------



## mergirl

TraciJo67 said:


> thatiz to thin sabtyclar!  i dont lik thin, its vary uglee 2 me.
> 
> do u want 2 gayne mor? I wil fed u mor n mor n mor til ur vary, vary fat. Phat to!


I agroooooo!! veri ugli....
Tho he trying tracijo.. mabi he be buttfull soon.. more large prunes mite help!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> Ooooowwwwooooo.
> 
> I iz now readier then a criket on a hot Gorgia nite. :smitten:
> 
> how much i weih? i weih more n thirtie tofurkee cuz i just ate that now
> 
> boy r my arms tired!
> 
> is all good. :bow:



did sintaclare giv u n e o hiz bigg prune bagg??/???/ 

dat purne bagg sonde kinda shitey......:huh:


----------



## mergirl

wow! my misstory fedder cummed again..:wubu:
i was a lie in me bed -Mi grillfeind wis not there.. she fedding turkees (to be onest i thinking of dumping her case i realeyes i only lyke wimmins with scooters now.. more upmarket- she no have one so as u kin imagine..not reelu turn mi on ani more --which is sham.. is sham.. b cos she cocks turkee veri good!) 
So in stride man waring exicuttinger mask.. VERY handsom!! I look over mi belli and see to mi delite that in one hand he holding trofpf in other hand he holding swill and in other hand he holding 800lb fedding machine. I was so assitted i cud have fanted lick a feeble woman from a roman novel! *Swan*
Anyway- man has big booming voice and say "Muwahahahahahahahaha" - He brandish his wip (which i forgot to tellz yo was in other hand) -- "muwahahahaha" he go.. I understand what this meens..
he poot tropft on floor and with big mussel arms fills with swill... so much swill i rub mi belli in delite.
He is a veri silent man.. but boomed "ate., ate" so i begging to ate.. more and more.. belli getting bigger bigger.......
Then he bring out exitcutioner axe- I so fool and in sextasy i hard notis!!!!! 
He shop off mi arms and legs, which i ate with relish (tomato)... and so now i am jist a belli and hed!:smitten: Wud be more sex if i was just a belli but i heer this is danger!!!
Man then tune in my tv.
I relly hop mi mistory fedder come again soon..i have fantum itch on left leg space i need scratching... mabi i not dump grillfeind after all..  hihi
This ever happen to yoo??
:eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

margurl haz gurlfrend??/??/

wen did dat hapin??//

ho much shi way? kin shi fit un mi furkleft ?? :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## mergirl

i wud lick 2 see her fite into yur fucklift!!!!! hi hi :wubu::smitten:
 tho..also i fell gilt ...forklift mite onlz fit one ov u at a tyme..
sham.. nottin more sex thin 2 laydees in fucklift! :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear

*Turkee farmers pt. 2*

So on the Tv special Farmer explain turkee is a mammel. they show mother turkee giving birth and nursing her young. later farmer and his wife nurse turkees too. it was all very moving and thought prevocative. 

today i had for lunch 

Coal slaw
rolls with butter - three
shrimp crokette (fried)
4 hambuggars & fries (lg.)
large Pepsi (wonder what they put in their pepsi its like crack)
more rolls, this time with cheesewiz
pie (2 kinds)
cream

I getting so big!!!

_the End_


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Woweeeee!
> 
> 
> lemme at'im with a big feddin' sppoon!!!!!11!



thank u :blush::wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

TraciJo67 said:


> i kin maek u veree veree fat if i kin bee ur fedder. u will eet onley gravey n any thengs i find n fed too u bai funell, milk shak n porige n miny meets i put in blendres 4 u wit mor milkey shaks.
> 
> can I be ur fedder? do u hav a fedder? :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



i have fedder i write about him too


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> Glad yu are fell bitter sinta!!
> I thot turkee was bird marsoupiil like a kiwi... i dont hiv time to watch discovery channel and tyra banks both!!



thank yew!!!!!



mergirl said:


> wow! my misstory fedder cummed again..:wubu:
> i was a lie in me bed -Mi grillfeind wis not there.. she fedding turkees (to be onest i thinking of dumping her case i realeyes i only lyke wimmins with scooters now.. more upmarket- she no have one so as u kin imagine..not reelu turn mi on ani more --which is sham.. is sham.. b cos she cocks turkee veri good!)
> So in stride man waring exicuttinger mask.. VERY handsom!! I look over mi belli and see to mi delite that in one hand he holding trofpf in other hand he holding swill and in other hand he holding 800lb fedding machine. I was so assitted i cud have fanted lick a feeble woman from a roman novel! *Swan*
> Anyway- man has big booming voice and say "Muwahahahahahahahaha" - He brandish his wip (which i forgot to tellz yo was in other hand) -- "muwahahahaha" he go.. I understand what this meens..
> he poot tropft on floor and with big mussel arms fills with swill... so much swill i rub mi belli in delite.
> He is a veri silent man.. but boomed "ate., ate" so i begging to ate.. more and more.. belli getting bigger bigger.......
> Then he bring out exitcutioner axe- I so fool and in sextasy i hard notis!!!!!
> He shop off mi arms and legs, which i ate with relish (tomato)... and so now i am jist a belli and hed!:smitten: Wud be more sex if i was just a belli but i heer this is danger!!!
> Man then tune in my tv.
> I relly hop mi mistory fedder come again soon..i have fantum itch on left leg space i need scratching... mabi i not dump grillfeind after all..  hihi
> This ever happen to yoo??
> :eat2:



this is like dream. now that i read it makes me hungry and itch too


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> *Turkee farmers pt. 2*
> 
> So on the Tv special Farmer explain turkee is a mammel. they show mother turkee giving birth and nursing her young. later farmer and his wife nurse turkees too. it was all very moving and thought prevocative.
> 
> today i had for lunch
> 
> Coal slaw
> rolls with butter - three
> shrimp crokette (fried)
> 4 hambuggars & fries (lg.)
> large Pepsi (wonder what they put in their pepsi its like crack)
> more rolls, this time with cheesewiz
> pie (2 kinds)
> cream
> 
> I getting so big!!!
> 
> _the End_




wutjin turkees eet musta bean veree eratick 4 u

wer dem turkees bigg.....n do they lyk 2 ryd furklefts?


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> wutjin turkees eet musta bean veree eratick 4 u
> 
> wer dem turkees bigg.....n do they lyk 2 ryd furklefts?



yes GreenDay. some of the turkees so big they show berly farmhands (obese) having to move them about on forklefts

it was pretty erratic :smitten::blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fattee farm hans???? oh mi.....:smitten: :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## Fascinita

Good evening. I am a world-class surgeon whom worked at this turkee farm.

The farmer got a bug up his bottom that him hated rabbits. He even called his Farm "Turkees NOT Rabbits." The Farm become noun as TNR.

This man, he hire a staff of twenty surgeons to surgucally alter rabbits (whom reproduced like rabbits) to looks like turkee. 

Thats why he say the turkees are mammal.

Never maid money from it too expensive to pay for surgeons. Documentary maid him famous in brazil and later he was in movies.

Now the truth can be told.

Here him be:


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Good evening. I am a world-class surgeon whom worked at this turkee farm.
> The farmer got a bug up his bottom that him hated rabbits. He even called his Farm "Turkees NOT Rabbits." The Farm become noun as TNR.
> This man, he hire a staff of twenty surgeons to surgucally alter rabbits (whom reproduced like rabbits) to looks like turkee.
> Thats why he say the turkees are mammal.
> Never maid money from it too expensive to pay for surgeons. Documentary maid him famous in brazil and later he was in movies.
> Now the truth can be told.
> Here him be:



hi so you were 1 of de surgines??????????

it musta be so Gawling haff 2b werkin fur de Crackpot farmer

still i injoy de program


----------



## mergirl

Fascinita said:


> Good evening. I am a world-class surgeon whom worked at this turkee farm.
> 
> The farmer got a bug up his bottom that him hated rabbits. He even called his Farm "Turkees NOT Rabbits." The Farm become noun as TNR.
> 
> This man, he hire a staff of twenty surgeons to surgucally alter rabbits (whom reproduced like rabbits) to looks like turkee.
> 
> Thats why he say the turkees are mammal.
> 
> Never maid money from it too expensive to pay for surgeons. Documentary maid him famous in brazil and later he was in movies.
> 
> Now the truth can be told.
> 
> Here him be:


Wow.
Is amazing..
i lick man and i lick horses.. to ett of cors NOT sexally..manly.
wud it be posibell yu make me this for nice dinner??
i pay u in large prunes..
Lick this..pls..VERI SEX- make mi mooth droll!!
Ok.. nut lettin mi post pix 
will try later!!!


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


>



if Turkey not mamell then what can they be?


----------



## mergirl

I wud lick to at this!! jum jum!! :eat2: 

View attachment centaur.jpg


----------



## mergirl

axually.. this look a bit lyke mi mistory fedder, cept he is not half a whores and wears a mask.


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> if Turkey not mamell then what can they be?


I thank reptile of sum kind.. lyke a tyranasaurous rex except one that flys..erm.. a archyoptrex erm.. tarrantulla... OH i forget!!
oh yes.. terrordactile..i think they belong to the terrodactile family scantyclaire!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> Here him be:



u kal dat fatt???//?/?? ppfffffffffffttttttttttttttt



mergirl said:


> I wud lick to at this!! jum jum!! :eat2:



dat iz hott....i bet dat guy iz hung lyk a horse...... :wubu: :eat1:


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u kal dat fatt???//?/?? ppfffffffffffttttttttttttttt
> 
> dat iz hott....i bet dat guy iz hung lyk a horse...... :wubu: :eat1:



he is now fat, that is his "before" pic, you should see him now!!!

in the tv documentry, he did hug a horse. he sez theyre beatiful


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> he is now fat, that is his "before" pic, you should see him now!!!
> 
> in the tv documentry, he did hug a horse. he sez theyre beatiful



kin i mak a hors dong grow and asplodes if i fedz it reel gud?


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> kin i mak a hors dong grow and asplodes if i fedz it reel gud?



yes ...........


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

post piz o asploded hors dung plz kthx


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> post piz o asploded hors dung plz kthx



r u shore u want this?


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Here him be:



this "afore" pic of Farmer fudd (turkee) so sexy and hot! know as we do now that ever since he has gained dozens and hunderds more even sexy pounds. he is a fat member who whee! 

how aggerculture do do it :happy::blush::smitteni am strait} grow em big!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> r u shore u want this?



:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:

i kint halp it don juj mi 

now menz need 2 shut it n post pix o asploded penurs plz


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> now menz need 2 shut it n post pix o asploded penurs plz



*Thats what I said/*

:eat2::eat2:


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Good evening. I am a world-class surgeon whom worked at this turkee farm.
> The farmer got a bug up his bottom that him hated rabbits. He even called his Farm "Turkees NOT Rabbits." The Farm become noun as TNR.
> This man, he hire a staff of twenty surgeons to surgucally alter rabbits (whom reproduced like rabbits) to looks like turkee.
> Thats why he say the turkees are mammal.
> Never maid money from it too expensive to pay for surgeons. Documentary maid him famous in brazil and later he was in movies.
> Now the truth can be told.
> 
> Here him be:



Otter thing which was intresting on the tv pogrom was in deepth story about his weight gain. In dis "Afore" picture he was a meer 190 pound wore size "Large" size shirt and waste 39 inch (he short five foot two inches tall for tv). by the end he up to 390 sex pound and waste 56 inch clothes XXLg boy he wattle!!!!!!! :smitten::smitten::bounce:

his wife say she love it and he more Confidante!  she big too (comfident) & she love 2 cook for him same thing as they feed the turkee (rabbit) exept it fried :bow: they say he brake bed he brake chares he not fit in Truck and he need a spacial tracter for his wide butt (56 inch =


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i goin 2 put bigg turkee penus in a bigg turkee frier al by it self dis yeer :eat2: :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i goin 2 put bigg turkee penus in a bigg turkee frier al by it self dis yeer :eat2: :wubu:



dey shore big!!!! :doh:

nuff to feed in army


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> dey shore big!!!! :doh:
> 
> nuff to feed in army




chikin armee ettin lots o turkee penur 4 tanksgiven  :eat1::eat2: :wubu:


----------



## Fascinita

Santaclear said:


> Otter thing which was intresting on the tv pogrom was in deepth story about his weight gain. In dis "Afore" picture he was a meer 190 pound wore size "Large" size shirt and waste 39 inch (he short five foot two inches tall for tv). by the end he up to 390 sex pound and waste 56 inch clothes XXLg boy he wattle!!!!!!! :smitten::smitten::bounce:
> 
> his wife say she love it and he more Confidante! she big too (comfident) & she love 2 cook for him same thing as they feed the turkee (rabbit) exept it fried :bow: they say he brake bed he brake chares he not fit in Truck and he need a spacial tracter for his wide butt (56 inch =



Good evening, madam. It is I, the world-class surgeon whom worked at the farmers Turkee farm. Hear to say you here this corectly about the farmer weigh gain.

I have evidence that proof it.

Hear is the first foto (You;ll see hear the farmer not yet so big, but him still carryin on to get rabbit to the hospital gown where the surgeons wait behind the curtain to surgucally alter it to Turkee.)






Year later, you see him now bigger and must stop for breathe, and rabbit now catch up to him and give he a sausage. Rabbit want to feeds he--the Farmer--more. Because him--farmer-- can't waddle fast enough to catch rabbit and send to surgeons. At this time, surgeons catchin on that Farmer is fat and this mean less rabbit to co-operate, so they _want_ rabbit to feed Farmer--less work for them surgeon in sub-estandard condishun with rusty impluments.






The Farmer, him get so upset he join the military. He come back talkin about pie in the sky: dussenly he want to raise Pig, not rabbit. Surgeons up and quit and thats when I left his enploy,

Hear him be on the SS Manowar, a world-class aircrapt carrier sed to be manned excusively by livestock, plus the one Farmer.






I left in a hurry so as to avoid hearin more of the farmer wife threten to take away my all-sardine diet, but this was the last picture I was abel to take snapp of him after he was back from the war. 

Him is at his fettest hear:






You can see not one turkee left on farm, butall been eaten, and only rabbit remains in charge. Is so ironical

I sea you soon.


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> chikin armee ettin lots o turkee penur 4 tanksgiven  :eat1::eat2: :wubu:



is cheep & testy too! :eat1:


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Good evening, madam. It is I, the world-class surgeon whom worked at the farmers Turkee farm. Hear to say you here this corectly about the farmer weigh gain.
> 
> I have evidence that proof it.
> 
> Hear is the first foto (You;ll see hear the farmer not yet so big, but him still carryin on to get rabbit to the hospital gown where the surgeons wait behind the curtain to surgucally alter it to Turkee.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Year later, you see him now bigger and must stop for breathe, and rabbit now catch up to him and give he a sausage. Rabbit want to feeds he--the Farmer--more. Because him--farmer-- can't waddle fast enough to catch rabbit and send to surgeons. At this time, surgeons catchin on that Farmer is fat and this mean less rabbit to co-operate, so they _want_ rabbit to feed Farmer--less work for them surgeon in sub-estandard condishun with rusty impluments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Farmer, him get so upset he join the military. He come back talkin about pie in the sky: dussenly he want to raise Pig, not rabbit. Surgeons up and quit and thats when I left his enploy,
> 
> Hear him be on the SS Manowar, a world-class aircrapt carrier sed to be manned excusively by livestock, plus the one Farmer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I left in a hurry so as to avoid hearin more of the farmer wife threten to take away my all-sardine diet, but this was the last picture I was abel to take snapp of him after he was back from the war.
> 
> Him is at his fettest hear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see not one turkee left on farm, butall been eaten, and only rabbit remains in charge. Is so ironical
> 
> I sea you soon.



is Remarkble & harowing storey which causes one to give great paws

i had no Idea

thank you 4 comming to this form & chairing it


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


>



I thot thet bigg ting grew ote hiz bum n it turned mi un ti hi hi :batting:



Santaclear said:


> is cheep & testy too! :eat1:



yes haz 2 b sur 2 fri testes 2....turkee ballz yum!1!!!! :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I thot thet bigg ting grew ote hiz bum n it turned mi un ti hi hi :batting:



his Blubbary Bottom howls w/Confidants and to acheeve satisfaction by the rabbit, it seam


----------



## Fascinita

Santaclear said:


> his Blubbary Bottom howls w/Confidants and to acheeve satisfaction by the rabbit, it seam



THe blubbar is surgucally attached.

Him bottom asplode everytime he eat anythings spiciey. To pass the time, I use to feed him burrito and attach baloons to him bunghole


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> THe blubbar is surgucally attached.
> 
> Him bottom asplode everytime he eat anythings spiciey. To pass the time, I use to feed him burrito and attach baloons to him bunghole



is this why u no longer in his (farmer) enploy?


----------



## Fascinita

Santaclear said:


> is this why u no longer in his (farmer) enploy?



No thats longer story than I have tim for now. But it involv the farmer wife getting some honky ponky from the side on the sugeons , plus they was so cheep they only gave we sardine as pay. We all had fallen on hard hours, even as we was world-class proffesionists, so ala it was all we could do to service him wife and eat the lousy foods. 

Farmer _like_ the burrito play . Was me who got tire of him and him wife. Other sugreon just leave when him say the lousy foods was now for his new passion: Pigs he be raisin insted of rabbit.

After us left, he train Pigs to feed each other and to make burrito. Plus one pig became a world-claass doctor (not a surgeon!0


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> No thats longer story than I have tim for now. But it involv the farmer wife getting some honky ponky from the side on the sugeons , plus they was so cheep they only gave we sardine as pay. We all had fallen on hard hours, even as we was world-class proffesionists, so ala it was all we could do to service him wife and eat the lousy foods.
> Farmer _like_ the burrito play . Was me who got tire of him and him wife. Other sugreon just leave when him say the lousy foods was now for his new passion: Pigs he be raisin insted of rabbit.
> After us left, he train Pigs to feed each other and to make burrito. Plus one pig became a world-claass doctor (not a surgeon!0



is no surprize that you all (world class sergeon) all of them be leavin after soch poor treatment @the hands of scrueball farmer  perhaps he (pig farmer) can bitter appretiate how lucky he was for now 4 he hath had so much dedication in his staff  how much did wife weigh?

u go on girl in beast of luck


----------



## mergirl

These is all so sex!! heed mite asplode ..hihi!! :smitten::smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> THe blubbar is surgucally attached.
> 
> Him bottom asplode everytime he eat anythings spiciey. To pass the time, I use to feed him burrito and attach baloons to him bunghole



baloons asplodes much kwikker den stumik....wut a wunderfull idear 4 4play 
now i git off ova and ova and ova.....i iz finelee multy orgasmatronic....
:wubu:


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> baloons asplodes much kwikker den stumik....wut a wunderfull idear 4 4play
> now i git off ova and ova and ova.....i iz finelee multy orgasmatronic....
> :wubu:


gref neff freff neff!! I worri wiz all ti ballon tallk yu won be interest in me asploding fro yu ani more.. 
so sad.. not so veri sex!
wud hat to see balloooons faze oot feedees... yu think this mite happens??
wid make mi so sad...
how mush blooons way? 

i tinking... mite put creem in balloooons... not sure why this will be veri sex yet.. but i no it will be!¬!
Hi HI!!!


----------



## Fascinita

mergirl said:


> wud hat to see balloooons faze oot feedees... yu think this mite happens??
> wid make mi so sad...
> how mush blooons way?



I agreed. Belloons not weig so much. It anti-ethical to the fedding lifestyle

You should come to see me (whom am a world-class dietetic cunsillor now ) I help you put on weig /. For your beloved. Him or her see you and ca'nt help fall in love all over you again. 

If that dont work, I am also a world-class certified Hoodoo doctor. I'm telling you, you can't loose.


----------



## TraciJo67

Fascinita said:


> I agreed. Belloons not weig so much. It anti-ethical to the fedding lifestyle
> 
> You should come to see me (whom am a world-class dietetic cunsillor now ) I help you put on weig /. For your beloved. Him or her see you and ca'nt help fall in love all over you again.
> 
> If that dont work, I am also a world-class certified Hoodoo doctor. I'm telling you, you can't loose.



I wilt tell ur secrits 4 free.

If feddee wont eet, do this..give date rap drug 2 nok out n whin he is onconshis, lode a tube/funell with lots lots LOTS milkshake mebee also sum lard n sum greese if no lard, all thing u no is hi caloree (but likkud so no chocking!!!!! this veree importinent!!!). Do this 3-4 timez a weak. It wurked 4 me! my man, he now veree veree big n sex. veree sex 4 me. he cry sumetime, says he not no why he so big, not eeting muhc, only I smile n sumetime win I feal meen say I no he eeting mor then he say 2 me or not be soooo FATTTT (n hotttt 2 but I dont say this part).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> gref neff freff neff!! I worri wiz all ti ballon tallk yu won be interest in me asploding fro yu ani more..
> so sad.. not so veri sex!
> wud hat to see balloooons faze oot feedees... yu think this mite happens??
> wid make mi so sad...
> how mush blooons way?
> 
> i tinking... mite put creem in balloooons... not sure why this will be veri sex yet.. but i no it will be!¬!
> Hi HI!!!




u rune fantasee wen ask how much baloones way 

but i furgiv u if u ty 1 2 ur butt n let creem asplodeds all ova u....den i giv u ryd on furklefted agin :wubu: :kiss2:


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u rune fantasee wen ask how much baloones way



I wonders: Is there a pill to make peoples gane weig from eating baloons;

My ex-wife, she gane 400 lb in one month after i prescribe her (prescribe mean I secretly slip pills in her food ; what she wanna know won't hurt her none if she don't know). 

I'm a world-class swimmer, so I stay fit while wife get fat -- wouldn't have it no other weigh (pun intensive). I go to the gym and stay sit so as to turn on wife. but she leave saying I a bum  That woman are one of life's Big mysteries, more than how the planets turn. She always pulling fast wools over my eyes, and she dont know a world-class gentleman when she trip over one. Wow is me.

I wonders if you single, honney?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> I wonders: Is there a pill to make peoples gane weig from eating baloons;
> 
> My ex-wife, she gane 400 lb in one month after i prescribe her (prescribe mean I secretly slip pills in her food ; what she wanna know won't hurt her none if she don't know).
> 
> I'm a world-class swimmer, so I stay fit while wife get fat -- wouldn't have it no other weigh (pun intensive). I go to the gym and stay sit so as to turn on wife. but she leave saying I a bum  That woman are one of life's Big mysteries, more than how the planets turn. She always pulling fast wools over my eyes, and she dont know a world-class gentleman when she trip over one. Wow is me.
> 
> I wonders if you single, honney?



i man enuff 4 my wimminz....i jus stuf mor food in a beetchs mothe to mak hur shut up n git bak 2 asplodins 4 mi


----------



## Santaclear

i meet man at bus-stop today he tell me his sexy wife gain 75 pound since april and him 74 from eating chicken toomers (fatty). he say he turned-on all the time


----------



## mergirl

Fascinita said:


> I agreed. Belloons not weig so much. It anti-ethical to the fedding lifestyle
> 
> You should come to see me (whom am a world-class dietetic cunsillor now ) I help you put on weig /. For your beloved. Him or her see you and ca'nt help fall in love all over you again.
> 
> If that dont work, I am also a world-class certified Hoodoo doctor. I'm telling you, you can't loose.





TraciJo67 said:


> I wilt tell ur secrits 4 free.
> 
> If feddee wont eet, do this..give date rap drug 2 nok out n whin he is onconshis, lode a tube/funell with lots lots LOTS milkshake mebee also sum lard n sum greese if no lard, all thing u no is hi caloree (but likkud so no chocking!!!!! this veree importinent!!!). Do this 3-4 timez a weak. It wurked 4 me! my man, he now veree veree big n sex. veree sex 4 me. he cry sumetime, says he not no why he so big, not eeting muhc, only I smile n sumetime win I feal meen say I no he eeting mor then he say 2 me or not be soooo FATTTT (n hotttt 2 but I dont say this part).



yu buth viri heping womins. ..
I agri fatisanti..balon make mi anger they can be so fat in such small time!" balon mak me yellous!!!!!
Tracker glow-yes..wat do u saggest? rowhipnol? This get me veri wet.. is VERI SEX"!!!!!!.. find hard to tipe!!! :smitten::smitten:
This is keston for all.. what is most fartening fud to mush up 2 poot in fedding tub?
I think it wid be the fat of partner thimselves ... but this wud be cunter productive.. cas be wehin i sooked fat oot of thim to put i to them.. thir wud be moritorium.. FRUSTRATE ME!!!!!!!!!!
thinkin of blending mani pigs to a pigshake.. thinking veri nutsritious.. also make veri fat! ..
also i here advacato veri fartining.. but too health!!!... goes against everything i stand for!!!


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u rune fantasee wen ask how much baloones way
> 
> but i furgiv u if u ty 1 2 ur butt n let creem asplodeds all ova u....den i giv u ryd on furklefted agin :wubu: :kiss2:


sorri.. yes balon shud not now who much way!!!! 
crem balon and forklift!!!!:smitten::smitten: Is sextremly vex!!!! will do of course freen grid furry!!! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> i meet man at bus-stop today he tell me his sexy wife gain 75 pound since april and him 74 from eating chicken toomers (fatty). he say he turned-on all the time


This veri sex story. I met a man.. at local shop told mi his hi just git married one year ago and whin he git married his wife was 100lbs mabi.. now she aboot 10 x this amoont. Said is cuz of swill manly.. he so turned on he has to walk aboot wanking all day.. even at shops he had cock in hand. Veri sex. so lucki!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> sorri.. yes balon shud not now who much way!!!!
> crem balon and forklift!!!!:smitten::smitten: Is sextremly vex!!!! will do of course freen grid furry!!! :wubu::wubu:



u r mi sexxi creemee beetch, aint u? :smitten: :smitten: :wubu: :kiss2:

i wanked all day 2 wen i tink o u busten mi fourklefted :bow:


----------



## Santaclear

TraciJo67 said:


> I wilt tell ur secrits 4 free.
> 
> If feddee wont eet, do this..give date rap drug 2 nok out n whin he is onconshis, lode a tube/funell with lots lots LOTS milkshake mebee also sum lard n sum greese if no lard, all thing u no is hi caloree (but likkud so no chocking!!!!! this veree importinent!!!). Do this 3-4 timez a weak. It wurked 4 me! my man, he now veree veree big n sex. veree sex 4 me. he cry sumetime, says he not no why he so big, not eeting muhc, only I smile n sumetime win I feal meen say I no he eeting mor then he say 2 me or not be soooo FATTTT (n hotttt 2 but I dont say this part).



Thee-zar good ideas tracey :bow:

i know one women. her boyfriend not want to gain but he Stoner so she start to put gravey in the bong. Boy he got huge! (very big) :doh:


----------



## comaseason

2morow wile be an orgie of asplostions. Turkees. Multipl turkees. Dressed in juieces. Bathd in juieces. Black olivs on fingrtips touching bodys. so manee unfastens the belted. O my. Pies severed in clouds of whiped extacey.

:wubu::wubu::eat2::eat1::smitten::smitten:


----------



## steve-aka

You people all really need to learn how to use spell check! It can make the most uncouth idjit seem like Hemingway...perhaps not exactly Ernest, but at least like Margaux.


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i man enuff 4 my wimminz....i jus stuf mor food in a beetchs mothe to mak hur shut up n git bak 2 asplodins 4 mi



So... is you single, honney? :eat2:


----------



## mergirl

comaseason said:


> 2morow wile be an orgie of asplostions. Turkees. Multipl turkees. Dressed in juieces. Bathd in juieces. Black olivs on fingrtips touching bodys. so manee unfastens the belted. O my. Pies severed in clouds of whiped extacey.
> 
> :wubu::wubu::eat2::eat1::smitten::smitten:


Hapi sex day everone!!!!!:smitten::smitten:


----------



## mergirl

steve-aka said:


> You people all really need to learn how to use spell check! It can make the most uncouth idjit seem like Hemingway...perhaps not exactly Ernest, but at least like Margaux.


wi speel it 'eejit' axually!


----------



## comaseason

steve-aka said:


> You people all really need to learn how to use spell check! It can make the most uncouth idjit seem like Hemingway...perhaps not exactly Ernest, but at least like Margaux.



Post pix of uncut idjeetes assplodig kthnks.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> So... is you single, honney? :eat2:





mergirl said:


> Hapi sex day everone!!!!!:smitten::smitten:





comaseason said:


> Post pix of uncut idjeetes assplodig kthnks.



now i haz tree sexxi creemee beeches to asplodeds 4 mi - comersession iz inteleejent wimmin 2 asks 4 mor pix....i do hur furst :wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> wi speel it 'eejit' axually!



yah steer....u don kno it all.....wee haz comersession to show us ho 2 spell now.....duh


----------



## comaseason

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> yah steer....u don kno it all.....wee haz comersession to show us ho 2 spell now.....duh



I cann speel my way out of palstic bagg.


----------



## mergirl

comaseason said:


> I cann speel my way out of palstic bagg.


A Palstic bag filled wit creem??
:smitten::smitten:
If not creem in it palstric bag pointslist! oli gud fur carry ti creem..
oh.. also 4 smuffercatting turkee!! hihi!


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> now i haz tree sexxi creemee beeches to asplodeds 4 mi - comersession iz inteleejent wimmin 2 asks 4 mor pix....i do hur furst :wubu:


gud idee greenflee.. get intellligent un oot thi wiy first.. wimmins with smarts is nuthin but trubble!! 
Wimmins shud just ett crem and turkee.. rub thir bellis, git fatter and dryve fucklirfts... is all.. No time to be speeling!!!
pst px us speeling pls.. i find taboo future wimmins so veri sex!!! :smitten::smitten: hi hi


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> gud idee greenflee.. get intellligent un oot thi wiy first.. wimmins with smarts is nuthin but trubble!!
> Wimmins shud just ett crem and turkee.. rub thir bellis, git fatter and dryve fucklirfts... is all.. No time to be speeling!!!
> pst px us speeling pls.. i find taboo future wimmins so veri sex!!! :smitten::smitten: hi hi



i m veree modurn n luv intelijint wimmin......espeshullee uns dat post pix n git fadder 4 mi wen i tel dem 2 :smitten:


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i m veree modurn n luv intelijint wimmin......espeshullee uns dat post pix n git fadder 4 mi wen i tel dem 2 :smitten:



Is so nice we now a mafily of four, alls lovey-duvvey. We spull love F-E-T! :eat2::wubu:


----------



## steve-aka

I think I get it now, you all aren't misspelling words but have inadvertently misplaced your fingers on your keyboards. Methinks they are placed one key over to the right on home row - it can't be to the left as that would continually enable and unenable caps lock and judging by the posts, capitalization isn't really something you all do too much.

So, in order to communicate better with you all I will now move my fingers over to the right by one key.

Ready? Here we go:

pfsu od yjod nryyrt vsm upi s;; imfrtdysmf ,r mpe


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> Is so nice we now a mafily of four, alls lovey-duvvey. We spull love F-E-T! :eat2::wubu:



F E T = F E D

u veree smart 2 :wubu:



steve-aka said:


> I think I get it now, you all aren't misspelling words but have inadvertently misplaced your fingers on your keyboards. Methinks they are placed one key over to the right on home row - it can't be to the left as that would continually enable and unenable caps lock and judging by the posts, capitalization isn't really something you all do too much.
> 
> So, in order to communicate better with you all I will now move my fingers over to the right by one key.
> 
> Ready? Here we go:
> 
> pfsu od yjod nryyrt vsm upi s;; imfrtdysmf ,r mpe



stopp judgin mi typen Steer.......


----------



## comaseason

steve-aka said:


> I think I get it now, you all aren't misspelling words but have inadvertently misplaced your fingers on your keyboards. Methinks they are placed one key over to the right on home row - it can't be to the left as that would continually enable and unenable caps lock and judging by the posts, capitalization isn't really something you all do too much.
> 
> So, in order to communicate better with you all I will now move my fingers over to the right by one key.
> 
> Ready? Here we go:
> 
> pfsu od yjod nryyrt vsm upi s;; imfrtdysmf ,r mpe



Yumi post pix of caps loc assplodin ofer home rowe!! Beutifuly splodine after turkees n stuffings. This wil mak me happi!!! :smitten::eat1::eat2::smitten:


----------



## steve-aka

comaseason said:


> Yumi post pix of caps loc assplodin ofer home rowe!! Beutifuly splodine after turkees n stuffings. This wil mak me happi!!! :smitten::eat1::eat2::smitten:



plsu fprd yjod ,slr upi js[[u

nu yjr esu. str upi vp,om pbrt yp pit jpidr ypfsu pt ejsy


----------



## comaseason

steve-aka said:


> plsu fprd yjod ,slr upi js[[u
> 
> nu yjr esu. str upi vp,om pbrt yp pit jpidr ypfsu pt ejsy



That is soo hotti 4 me! :wubu::wubu::eat2::eat2::smitten:

and yes, I will be over tonight.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Steer iz pizzen mi off now 

al da wimmin r 4 mi....bak off steer b 4 i run u down wit mi fourklefted.....


----------



## Santaclear

is thanksgibben i hope everybody so full from baloney they gonna berst!!!!:eat1::eat1::eat2::happy:


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> This veri sex story. I met a man.. at local shop told mi his hi just git married one year ago and whin he git married his wife was 100lbs mabi.. now she aboot 10 x this amoont. Said is cuz of swill manly.. he so turned on he has to walk aboot wanking all day.. even at shops he had cock in hand. Veri sex. so lucki!



oh, if she only 10 percent of 100 that mean she weigh 20 pounds, is not Helthy. im happy for your Friend thou (man one.) is lucky



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Steer iz pizzen mi off now
> 
> al da wimmin r 4 mi....bak off steer b 4 i run u down wit mi fourklefted.....



this pizza me off 



steve-aka said:


> You people all really need to learn how to use spell check! It can make the most uncouth idjit seem like Hemingway...perhaps not exactly Ernest, but at least like Margaux.



these woman learn Size Expectance, is not something learned from Book. is e-z to be confidante & many do end up Charmin (poised) like Margret Henway & grate writers



comaseason said:


> I cann speel my way out of palstic bagg.



i find my own way out from Plasticbag (riggel). is personol Journey & different for all


----------



## comaseason

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Steer iz pizzen mi off now
> 
> al da wimmin r 4 mi....bak off steer b 4 i run u down wit mi fourklefted.....



careing is shareing my loverlies


----------



## steve-aka

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Steer iz pizzen mi off now



o fpmy ,rsmf yp nr [oddrm smunpfu pgg jrtr. pm yjr vpmytsyu. o, kidy ytuomh yp jp;f sm omyr;;ohrmy vpmbrtdsyopm/ vsidr odm
y yjsy sgyrt s;; ejsy fo,rmdopmd s;; snpiy

sy smu tsyr. o jp[r upi s;; syr imyo; upi sdd[;pfrf ypmoyr

gppr = drc. migg dsof

[rsvr piy. up!


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> oh, if she only 10 percent of 100 that mean she weigh 20 pounds, is not Helthy. im happy for your Friend thou (man one.) is lucky



rantaslee! man no mi freend! mens always cum up to be when i nam in creem shop to telllz me aboot new wife fat gayin. yu rite if she way 20 is not good. i dont now aboot wait ani way i thot 20 was 20 fucklift. what i now. ?
i am going close mi ays and hit what emotion am i....
:wubu:
thar!!


----------



## mergirl

steve-aka said:


> o fpmy ,rsmf yp nr [oddrm smunpfu pgg jrtr. pm yjr vpmytsyu. o, kidy ytuomh yp jp;f sm omyr;;ohrmy vpmbrtdsyopm/ vsidr odm
> y yjsy sgyrt s;; ejsy fo,rmdopmd s;; snpiy
> 
> sy smu tsyr. o jp[r upi s;; syr imyo; upi sdd[;pfrf ypmoyr
> 
> gppr = drc. migg dsof
> 
> [rsvr piy. up!


mak mi mad!!! Cause be.. i am tu lazy tu wurk oot yur cod  I not tush tipe either.. plis translat i not undre stand. Apart frim that ..yu reelly good speeler.
do yu hiv fucklift? :blush:


----------



## Santaclear

steve-aka said:


> o fpmy ,rsmf yp nr [oddrm smunpfu pgg jrtr. pm yjr vpmytsyu. o, kidy ytuomh yp jp;f sm omyr;;ohrmy vpmbrtdsyopm/ vsidr odm
> y yjsy sgyrt s;; ejsy fo,rmdopmd s;; snpiy
> sy smu tsyr. o jp[r upi s;; syr imyo; upi sdd[;pfrf ypmoyr
> gppr = drc. migg dsof
> [rsvr piy. up!



Steeb, you may'n go to Collage & have a lot of Book learnin. but this hear thread's Honnest people. Hardworkin good people y'har?

all you Collage grads cummin in with your fancy degree, your 300 $ suits & fancy cloths, talkin all in Code bout Literature & Marge Henway....

we's jes simple folk


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> Steeb, you may'n go to Collage & have a lot of Book learnin. but this hear thread's Honnest people. Hardworkin good people y'har?
> 
> all you Collage grads cummin in with your fancy degree, your 300 $ suits & fancy cloths, talkin all in Code bout Literature & Marge Henway....
> 
> we's jes simple folk


YeRR!! *shacks fist*


----------



## steve-aka

Santaclear said:


> Steeb, you may'n go to Collage & have a lot of Book learnin. but this hear thread's Honnest people. Hardworkin good people y'har?
> 
> all you Collage grads cummin in with your fancy degree, your 300 $ suits & fancy cloths, talkin all in Code bout Literature & Marge Henway....
> 
> we's jes simple folk





mergirl said:


> mak mi mad!!! Cause be.. i am tu lazy tu wurk oot yur cod  I not tush tipe either.. plis translat i not undre stand. Apart frim that ..yu reelly good speeler.
> do yu hiv fucklift? :blush:



pj vp,r pm hiud ohd trs;;u mpy yjsy jstf pg s vpfr yp gohitr piy///


----------



## comaseason

> Last edited by mergirl : Today at 04:24 AM. Reason: spelled shacks rong



bares repeated.


----------



## Santaclear

steve-aka said:


> pj vp,r pm hiud ohd trs;;u mpy yjsy jstf pg s vpfr yp gohitr piy///



also Spellshack has 2 menny mistakes - is bad sight!!

pehaps u reconsitter?


----------



## steve-aka

Santaclear said:


> also Spellshack has 2 menny mistakes - is bad sight!!
> 
> pehaps u reconsitter?



fifr. d[r;;vjrvl YI;[email protected] oy mrbrt ,slrd smu ,odyslrd/ o eo;; mrbrt [email protected]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

comaseason said:


> careing is shareing my loverlies



iz sher fourklefted wit n e 1 dat wunts sum......dat veree jenrus o mi.....i got sumting to giv u rite now hot stuff :batting:



steve-aka said:


> o fpmy ,rsmf yp nr [oddrm smunpfu pgg jrtr. pm yjr vpmytsyu. o, kidy ytuomh yp jp;f sm omyr;;ohrmy vpmbrtdsyopm/ vsidr odm
> y yjsy sgyrt s;; ejsy fo,rmdopmd s;; snpiy
> 
> sy smu tsyr. o jp[r upi s;; syr imyo; upi sdd[;pfrf ypmoyr
> 
> gppr = drc. migg dsof
> 
> [rsvr piy. up!




i don lyk ur ateeturd....u jus angree dat i gut bigg.....fourkleft wile u has 2 mok mi fatneesees wit tynee kee bored 



mergirl said:


> mak mi mad!!! Cause be.. i am tu lazy tu wurk oot yur cod  I not tush tipe either.. plis translat i not undre stand. Apart frim that ..yu reelly good speeler.
> do yu hiv fucklift? :blush:



tremp.....git off mi fourkleftd so i kin run down Steere wit it.....



Santaclear said:


> also Spellshack has 2 menny mistakes - is bad sight!!
> 
> pehaps u reconsitter?



Steered own dat syte....dat wat rong wit it :doh:



steve-aka said:


> fifr. d[r;;vjrvl YI;[email protected] oy mrbrt ,slrd smu ,odyslrd/ o eo;; mrbrt [email protected]



em fyten wurds.....

i fist u wit margurls rajen fist...... ti hi hi


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> rantaslee! man no mi freend! mens always cum up to be when i nam in creem shop to telllz me aboot new wife fat gayin. yu rite if she way 20 is not good. i dont now aboot wait ani way i thot 20 was 20 fucklift. what i now. ?
> i am going close mi ays and hit what emotion am i....
> :wubu:
> thar!!



i no.  

man on bus today (driver) keep try tellin me bout wifes gain. he say she gain 70 pound, then 90 pound then 120 pound & he turned on alla time  i tell him shaddup and drive but he wont. :doh: he sez his wifes blubery bottom & generis rolls has him exited all day just to think about when he driving bus. i tell him i not intrested.


----------



## Santaclear

steve-aka said:


> fifr. d[r;;vjrvl YI;[email protected] oy mrbrt ,slrd smu ,odyslrd/ o eo;; mrbrt [email protected]



ok Stebe we will try Spellshock 4 awhile & see if bettar


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Steer iz pizzen mi off now
> 
> al da wimmin r 4 mi....bak off steer b 4 i run u down wit mi fourklefted.....



it pizza me off too Greeny & also a lotta people besides, probbly.

is so much agravation, not Worth it, might bust a blood vessal

rotter dan we gettig More worked up any furder we should probbly give Steebs site a try, is one month free trail


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

steer asplodeds reel gud 4 mi wen mi fourklefted ran him down- veree bloodee/creemee n i mad sur 2 run ova hiz badd typpen hand 3 tyms....

i lyk him much betta now ti hi hi


----------



## steve-aka

divj [email protected] o, kidy ytuomh yp jr;[ jrtr [email protected] upi lmpe o ;pbr upi s;; dp ,[email protected]

vsmy er s;; kidy hry s;pmh? smf yjr gotdy dyr[ om hryyomh s;pmh od nromh sn;r yp yp vp,,imovsyr om v;rst smf rsdu gpt,d/ dp ejsy dsu upi s;;. ;ryd ytu yp vp,,imovsyr nryyrt. o lmpe o eo;; ytu gtp, mpe [email protected]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

steve-aka said:


> divj [email protected] o, kidy ytuomh yp jr;[ jrtr [email protected] upi lmpe o ;pbr upi s;; dp ,[email protected]
> 
> vsmy er s;; kidy hry s;pmh? smf yjr gotdy dyr[ om hryyomh s;pmh od nromh sn;r yp yp vp,,imovsyr om v;rst smf rsdu gpt,d/ dp ejsy dsu upi s;;. ;ryd ytu yp vp,,imovsyr nryyrt. o lmpe o eo;; ytu gtp, mpe [email protected]



hi tipe lyk dis cuz i runzed him ova......be nise 2 him wile hi recuvvers.....


----------



## TraciJo67

hai, iz ne1 online fedder? how dos a preson becum 1? i aks becoz i lok 4 fedder online, verrrry layzee, my feddee hear iz 2 much wrok 4 me.


----------



## mergirl

TraciJo67 said:


> hai, iz ne1 online fedder? how dos a preson becum 1? i aks becoz i lok 4 fedder online, verrrry layzee, my feddee hear iz 2 much wrok 4 me.


I don thinx thi rilli exist. 
well not online will thi admit.. real life veri direfent.. i heer there lots of fedding bars etc. Think fedding in the top 3 fesitis of all tyme!! (One and two are adult babies and hand in quicksand fetish)


----------



## steve-aka

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> hi tipe lyk dis cuz i runzed him ova......be nise 2 him wile hi recuvvers.....



o vsm sdditr upi o, gi;;u [email protected] ;ryd nr [email protected]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

steve-aka said:


> o vsm sdditr upi o, gi;;u [email protected] ;ryd nr [email protected]














margurl etted lots n put fourklefted ote o cummishun 4 a bit :doh: :eat2: :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

steve-aka said:


> o vsm sdditr upi o, gi;;u [email protected] ;ryd nr [email protected]



este es un pic forkilft 

View attachment forklift hire1.JPG


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> margurl etted lots n put fourklefted ote o cummishun 4 a bit :doh: :eat2: :wubu:


Hic! giggle!:blush: *Rubs belli aganst a tree!! thin etts bark! :eat2: taste lick twiglet.. :eat1:


----------



## Santaclear

this drawing of forkleft artwork from website is very strong 

View attachment LargeForklift.jpg


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> this drawing of forkleft artwork from website is very strong


Tiz ferklaft looks a manly one!! Looks like can carri a LOT of wait... but can it open jars?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> Tiz ferklaft looks a manly one!! Looks like can carri a LOT of wait... but can it open jars?



i bett it opun bigg jars.......n kin stil run downe steer ti hi


----------



## steve-aka

mp gptl;ogy vsm jst, ,r vsidr o froml [email protected] gyjr yjotdr ,iyo;[email protected] oyd hpy r;rvytp;[email protected]


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

steve-aka said:


> mp gptl;ogy vsm jst, ,r vsidr o froml [email protected] gyjr yjotdr ,iyo;[email protected] oyd hpy r;rvytp;[email protected]


----------



## Santaclear

steve-aka said:


> mp gptl;ogy vsm jst, ,r vsidr o froml [email protected] gyjr yjotdr ,iyo;[email protected] oyd hpy r;rvytp;[email protected]



i currious to see what your reaction to this forkleft photograph steeb 

View attachment container-series-forklift.JPG


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> Tiz ferklaft looks a manly one!! Looks like can carri a LOT of wait... but can it open jars?



it can open jars, its also camara too

here photogrph of fork lefts at Local forkleft meetup (in their area) 

View attachment forklift_collage.jpg


----------



## Santaclear

TraciJo67 said:


> hai, iz ne1 online fedder? how dos a preson becum 1? i aks becoz i lok 4 fedder online, verrrry layzee, my feddee hear iz 2 much wrok 4 me.



hi traciJoe

unline fedding is Hard. food spoil from shipping (turkee & chiken)or too stale. gravey leeks, take too long & many problem/


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> it can open jars, its also camara too
> 
> here photogrph of fork lefts at Local forkleft meetup (in their area)


Nice. Veri sex! I am glad thi hiv some plase to meet up and say aboot furklifting. Must be hard job..


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


>


hi hi.. swerves yu rite steev with all yur speeling misdax and fucklift seduction!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i onlee du fucklifts dat r..........bigg


----------



## steve-aka

Santaclear said:


> i currious to see what your reaction to this forkleft photograph steeb



yjod od ,u trsvyopm


----------



## steve-aka

mergirl said:


> hi hi.. swerves yu rite steev with all yur speeling misdax and fucklift seduction!!!



givl yjr givlomh givl;ogyd. yjsyd ejsy o [email protected]"[


----------



## comaseason

steve-aka said:


> givl yjr givlomh givl;ogyd. yjsyd ejsy o [email protected]"[



I do nott speake russia. Subtract russias addd moar pics.


----------



## steve-aka

comaseason said:


> I do nott speake russia. Subtract russias addd moar pics.



jru. o somy mp vp,,or yjrtr vp,[email protected] jperbrt o eo;; svwiordr eoyj upit trwirdy gpt ,ptr [ovd/


----------



## Santaclear

steve-aka said:


> jru. o somy mp vp,,or yjrtr vp,[email protected] jperbrt o eo;; svwiordr eoyj upit trwirdy gpt ,ptr [ovd/



this a nice foto steeve 

what was eventule size he gain to? 

View attachment lenin1.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

comaseason said:


> I do nott speake russia. Subtract russias addd moar pics.



how muj u way??? :smitten: :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## Santaclear

I sat in kitchen rubbing and pat my Voluminus belly, feel so satisfiy after enormus meal i had finished eaten. I could hear de chair groan under my enormus weight. outside there was dogs barking and air raid sirens going, for it was day of terrists strikeing american Soil, but i not care for i a so Full and happy after jumbo size meal my feeder make for me (he had alreddy go.)

Siren continue to squeal and cars outside traffic jam fire trucks & people yelling bit i sit remininsing bout my meal

I had: 

1. 2 kind Potatos
2. Hamburgar (big)
3. chilly fries (large) 
4.) Slurpee - biggest one
5. donuts (sooo good!)
6 gravey
7 cookie
then pie (not bad) & cool whip

and i still Hungry! so latter i get leftover, when feeder go:

Turkee pot pie (greasey)
olive loaf with rye (mayo)

Groaning jockee short struggle to contain my thigh (rolly polly) and chair could barley contain my Girth. i fat! i grip my belly und howl

outside they screaming. bomb just go off and neghbor burning up

my girlfriend call on cell & i told her what i had. she tell me how turn on it is and we both start to cum (for long time.)

**to be continue**


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> I sat in kitchen rubbing and pat my Voluminus belly, feel so satisfiy after enormus meal i had finished eaten. I could hear de chair groan under my enormus weight. outside there was dogs barking and air raid sirens going, for it was day of terrists strikeing american Soil, but i not care for i a so Full and happy after jumbo size meal my feeder make for me (he had alreddy go.)
> 
> Siren continue to squeal and cars outside traffic jam fire trucks & people yelling bit i sit remininsing bout my meal
> 
> I had:
> 
> 1. 2 kind Potatos
> 2. Hamburgar (big)
> 3. chilly fries (large)
> 4.) Slurpee - biggest one
> 5. donuts (sooo good!)
> 6 gravey
> 7 cookie
> then pie (not bad) & cool whip
> 
> and i still Hungry! so latter i get leftover, when feeder go:
> 
> Turkee pot pie (greasey)
> olive loaf with rye (mayo)
> 
> Groaning jockee short struggle to contain my thigh (rolly polly) and chair could barley contain my Girth. i fat! i grip my belly und howl
> 
> outside they screaming. bomb just go off and neghbor burning up
> 
> my girlfriend call on cell & i told her what i had. she tell me how turn on it is and we both start to cum (for long time.)
> 
> **to be continue**



how muj u way??//?/?


----------



## comaseason

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> how muj u way??//?/?



She soundes verry pretty.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

comaseason said:


> She soundes verry pretty.



so iz hur brudder.......fattah 2:wubu:


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> I sat in kitchen rubbing and pat my Voluminus belly, feel so satisfiy after enormus meal i had finished eaten. I could hear de chair groan under my enormus weight. outside there was dogs barking and air raid sirens going, for it was day of terrists strikeing american Soil, but i not care for i a so Full and happy after jumbo size meal my feeder make for me (he had alreddy go.)
> 
> Siren continue to squeal and cars outside traffic jam fire trucks & people yelling bit i sit remininsing bout my meal
> 
> I had:
> 
> 1. 2 kind Potatos
> 2. Hamburgar (big)
> 3. chilly fries (large)
> 4.) Slurpee - biggest one
> 5. donuts (sooo good!)
> 6 gravey
> 7 cookie
> then pie (not bad) & cool whip
> 
> and i still Hungry! so latter i get leftover, when feeder go:
> 
> Turkee pot pie (greasey)
> olive loaf with rye (mayo)
> 
> Groaning jockee short struggle to contain my thigh (rolly polly) and chair could barley contain my Girth. i fat! i grip my belly und howl
> 
> outside they screaming. bomb just go off and neghbor burning up
> 
> my girlfriend call on cell & i told her what i had. she tell me how turn on it is and we both start to cum (for long time.)
> 
> **to be continue**


Slanta!! I get impissint for you be i mobile!! when this happen? soon??:smitten::smitten: 
terror giv mi appletight!! hihi.. i atte 492 turkee once whin mi roof fell off! VERI VERI SEX!!!!!!:wubu:
ned to now when yu i mobile pls thn.. aslo pix pls!  :eat2::smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> Slanta!! I get impissint for you be i mobile!! when this happen? soon??:smitten::smitten:
> terror giv mi appletight!! hihi.. i atte 492 turkee once whin mi roof fell off! VERI VERI SEX!!!!!!:wubu:
> ned to now when yu i mobile pls thn.. aslo pix pls!  :eat2::smitten:



how muj u way??

how muj ur brudda way???/?


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> how muj u way??
> 
> how muj ur brudda way???/?


i whey aboot %$£ (numbrees taw sexi to say)
mi brother is aboot $%& .. Jew wan me set u up wit him..?? Hes in the nile and live wit skin and bone wee 20yr old!! i think he need real womin cougar!! mak him mor a man!! hihi..hihi


----------



## Fascinita

Speak Engilsh!

Abesides from that, I have a question.


Has anyone here built a machine or a comtraption to aid them on their feeding activities? I am concidering building such a thing, but my elderly _Mater_ calls it an abommination and has fourbidden me from starting it in the bassment. 

Tips for esacping Mother's eagle eye?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fascinita said:


> Speak Engilsh!
> 
> Abesides from that, I have a question.
> 
> 
> Has anyone here built a machine or a comtraption to aid them on their feeding activities? I am concidering building such a thing, but my elderly _Mater_ calls it an abommination and has fourbidden me from starting it in the bassment.
> 
> Tips for esacping Mother's eagle eye?


cut offa hiz arms soo hi kinnot fyt u......den do dat 2 ur beetch moma 2 if shi opin hur mothe agin....







butt ole fashun meshin best n mi openon


----------



## steve-aka

yjod yjtrsf nptrd ,r mpe/ o, [email protected]


----------



## comaseason

steve-aka said:


> yjod yjtrsf nptrd ,r mpe/ o, [email protected]



Sir, clearlie u needs rest. There are nonsensical things protruding from your fingeres. Youll feel better in teh morning.


----------



## mergirl

Fascinita said:


> Speak Engilsh!
> 
> Abesides from that, I have a question.
> 
> 
> Has anyone here built a machine or a comtraption to aid them on their feeding activities? I am concidering building such a thing, but my elderly _Mater_ calls it an abommination and has fourbidden me from starting it in the bassment.
> 
> Tips for esacping Mother's eagle eye?


stab her ayes with fork. then she no see u billding fedding mashing!  hahahahahaha
MUUUUUUUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
ha :happy: :eat2:
Veri sex idea btw. :smitten:
is sham ewe dont get paid fir fedding.. u cud live in own fedding chamber 'full time' hihi!! I thank fedders shud hiv move imploymant opertunerties!


----------



## mergirl

comaseason said:


> Sir, clearlie u needs rest. There are nonsensical things protruding from your fingeres. Youll feel better in teh morning.


i downt understand him.. think he from english so no excoos!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

steve-aka said:


> yjod yjtrsf nptrd ,r mpe/ o, [email protected]



how muj u way steer ???//??


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> how muj u way??//?/?



61 :blush: ......


----------



## Santaclear

steve-aka said:


> yjod yjtrsf nptrd ,r mpe/ o, [email protected]





comaseason said:


> Sir, clearlie u needs rest. There are nonsensical things protruding from your fingeres. Youll feel better in teh morning.





mergirl said:


> i downt understand him.. think he from english so no excoos!



steen shur seem tiered, mabey from making exausting Posts????????

in Atavar photo look green, not good


----------



## Santaclear

Fascinita said:


> Speak Engilsh!
> Abesides from that, I have a question.
> Has anyone here built a machine or a comtraption to aid them on their feeding activities? I am concidering building such a thing, but my elderly _Mater_ calls it an abommination and has fourbidden me from starting it in the bassment.
> Tips for esacping Mother's eagle eye?



when i a Teenger in 1950s we bult Mackral feeding machine to feed people mackral

my friend Bully had it, in the bassment (hid) and his mom was a Bad Egg 

she not know. we feed it to his cat once (mackral)

have a nice day


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> in Atavar photo look green, not good


I think he look veri sex.. i have green been fertish:smitten:.. a bit lick bilberri fertish but cept green and more aboot beens! Alsee i haz appaal festfish.. more joosey thin green been! 
N e one here has bulberry fetish?
I lick all fat froots!! :smitten::smitten:
NOT bannnannnaa!!!! too skin!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> 61 :blush: ......



stone????/?/? :smitten: :smitten: :wubu:


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> stone????/?/? :smitten: :smitten: :wubu:


I cuntcurr!!


----------



## iamaJenny

This iz de funerest thread every! You people are increbubly hilairrios! I like fedding alot but it tiz ileegul in Gorgia. You haf tu haf a prescribtion. We can onley do medicinal fedding.The othur kind killz yur branesells. I seen it on Dizcovery HEalth so BE VERIE CAREFUL!!!!!


----------



## comaseason

iamaJenny said:


> This iz de funerest thread every! You people are increbubly hilairrios! I like fedding alot but it tiz ileegul in Gorgia. You haf tu haf a prescribtion. We can onley do medicinal fedding.The othur kind killz yur branesells. I seen it on Dizcovery HEalth so BE VERIE CAREFUL!!!!!



post pix of feedering branscells.

tahnks by!!


----------



## Fascinita

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> cut offa hiz arms soo hi kinnot fyt u......den do dat 2 ur beetch moma 2 if shi opin hur mothe agin....



I believe you mean, "fyght," not "fyt."

But thanks. For I have received more iedas for my bassment dungen whence reading your poste. That pick reminds me of something which was started by me several years ago on the morrow, wherefore the victim would sit down on an already ample behind and severedal mecanical arms would protude from the floor and grasp her firmly about the buttocks. 



steve-aka said:


> yjod yjtrsf nptrd ,r mpe/ o, [email protected]



Sir, may I intorduce you to something called Spellcehck! 

If what you meant by your gimbled words were made moreso clarified; it might provide a chance for the cehcking of your grammar. Please do not be so unvicilized as to offend at least the more refined here (moi) with your mumbo jumble. Retire it from vue.



mergirl said:


> Veri sex idea btw. :smitten:
> is sham ewe dont get paid fir fedding.. u cud live in own fedding chamber 'full time' hihi!! I thank fedders shud hiv move imploymant opertunerties!



Yes, very sex. I had a difficult time reading your sentunces. but you look cute in your avatar. Would you submit to my mechine?



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> how muj u way steer ???//??



Why does everybody have to be sucha show off! Perhaps becuse they can't write or spull?

Still, I admit to being attractored to you.  My mechine awates. Care to be clasped about the bottocks?



Santaclear said:


> 61 :blush: ......



61 is stoo small. 



Santaclear said:


> when i a Teenger in 1950s we bult Mackral feeding machine to feed people mackral
> 
> my friend Bully had it, in the bassment (hid) and his mom was a Bad Egg
> 
> she not know. we feed it to his cat once (mackral)
> 
> have a nice day



Yes, it never surprise me how badly cats love to eat fish.

Though you cant' spell either, may I suggest you PM imediately with a copy of the plans to that mechine? That would pleasure me.



mergirl said:


> I think he look veri sex..!



Most people here, though they cant' spell to safe their lives, are very sex!



iamaJenny said:


> This iz de funerest thread every! You people are increbubly hilairrios! I like fedding alot but it tiz ileegul in Gorgia. You haf tu haf a prescribtion. We can onley do medicinal fedding.The othur kind killz yur branesells. I seen it on Dizcovery HEalth so BE VERIE CAREFUL!!!!!



Wikomman, as they say in germanland.

As they say in France, _Revenue_!

Also, in Spanischen (that is german for "spanish), they say "Tortilla!"

Which is to say, Welcom!!!!!



comaseason said:


> post pix of feedering branscells.
> 
> tahnks by!!



I also have to go quickly. Mother is yelling like a banshee upstairs. Must be about that garbage I nelgected to maneuver curbside last eve. What can I say; it is more rewarding to dream and to study languich.


----------



## Santaclear

steve-aka said:


> yjod yjtrsf nptrd ,r mpe/ o, [email protected]





Fascinita said:


> Sir, may I intorduce you to something called Spellcehck!
> 
> If what you meant by your gimbled words were made moreso clarified; it might provide a chance for the cehcking of your grammar. Please do not be so unvicilized as to offend at least the more refined here (moi) with your mumbo jumble. Retire it from vue.



steeb, i can only hope you choose taken Faceknitter her suggestion start use Spellshack (good idea

shes an Anguish teacher. you see she teach it in the schools

your first post very comprehensive, e-z to read & understand but after that straigt down hill


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> I think he look veri sex.. i have green been fertish:smitten:.. a bit lick bilberri fertish but cept green and more aboot beens! Alsee i haz appaal festfish.. more joosey thin green been!
> N e one here has bulberry fetish?
> I lick all fat froots!! :smitten::smitten:
> NOT bannnannnaa!!!! too skin!



many here has mulberry fetisch :blush:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> stone????/?/? :smitten: :smitten: :wubu:



no. it how old i am :blush:


----------



## comaseason

Santaclear said:


> steeb, i can only hope you choose taken Faceknitter her suggestion start use Spellshack (good idea
> 
> shes an Anguish teacher. you see she teach it in the schools
> 
> your first post very comprehensive, e-z to read & understand but after that straigt down hill



Anguish teacheres are HOTT! :smitten: :eat2::smitten: Like libraries with bunns and glases. 

I was in librarianes 1 time. I was told not 2 eat in wit bookes but I sooo farmished! Wunder if teachere does teh same? :smitten::eat1::eat2:


----------



## mergirl

i kant do thee multiply repple fucktion.. so i jus say 
to fastintintitna.. yes..what fedding machine lick?
ti salnter- dint be imbarrred bi this..bulber fetish not ill eagle..!!! As long as bulber cuntsenting!!! or go to jayl..
i sexed 4 bulbers at once!! veri sexx. also many juice! hihi
iamajennii- welklcum
freg nef frangrier-where fuck lift? i needs a ride! tnk yu by


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ima tyred o steer mokin us n sheeten all ova dis thred........


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy




----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

steer jellus dat i kin git bigga roles den him.......


----------



## TraciJo67

You all are a bunch of illiterite bufoons.

...
...
...

:bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

dis ho steer luk wen hi typ 1 handid....












steer veree angri angree man.........



Santaclear said:


> no. it how old i am :blush:



u yungar den steer....jus luk at hiz piksure.......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TraciJo67 said:


> You all are a bunch of illiterite bufoons.
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:



i tink u cut n past dat from udder web syt.......u kint spel eder......


----------



## TraciJo67

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i tink u cut n past dat from udder web syt.......u kint spel eder......



I know 'ow ter spell and I 'ave an extensive vocabulary. I just choose ter appear as daft as a box of rocks. It's part of me parody. Yep. Yeppers.


----------



## mergirl

Todie i has reveg on mi fedder. 
I wiz in bed with mi grillfeind and 4 bulberri and a few turkee..just gobble happy.. 
Man stride in weering axincutioner mask with mussels bulging throo a lather waste coat holding a trufpf with swill in it. Must have been aboot ..404.67 st aprox swill. (anyway.. a lot):smitten:
muwahahahaha his moostash waggled. :wubu:
grillfeind and i fed up of this man cum in and fours us ate swill!! Ok in admit veri sex also mistoree fedder veri handi aroond hows too.. but we had desider he must bring better than swill.. bulberri or turkee perhaps..
As he bent over to poot swill on grownd i order turkee army to charge..they fly aroownd musslee fedders heed and under is foots and he yell "wamwamwam" and piruette and fall in swill!! 
Turkee armee stand with feet on the side of troffp with a mensaing look in thar beady little eyes. 
"Yo must atte swill till is finish or mi turkee armi will peck yoo to death" i showt seductively.
"chomp chomp" attes the mistorry fedder...shacking fist!!.. :eat1:
"Whi yo do this to mi?? also how much yu way?" he said with a sad hiccup...
I did no anser him but point at swill and at turkee and laff!!!
"chomp chomp" he go.. as he is haff way throo etting swill..
i see his belli pooping oot of his laderhosen...
"ooft..mi belli is pooping oot of mi laderhosen" he sayed.
i say nothing.. but point at turkee in a menising but sickductive way...
"the tabel his turned now!!" i say.. as he is 4/5ths of his weigh throo swill..
"Lick out all this mess" i shout at him fluttering mi eyelashers
bi now..he no more mussle but veri flab.. so flab him stuck in the trofpf lick a turtleee that has fallen on his back.
i kick over the trofp... and he crawls away groaning..belli pooping oot of laderhosen. 
"This teach yu good moral.. misteri fedder.. "Next time yu cum ju need bring me bulberry and turkee as swill not posh enuff for mi dicernable pillet!!!"
He look at me lick a chubby tortoise ..his eyes full of regret i can see throu axicutioning mask ..which now holds in duuble chin..
"muwaha.."he said "what aboot bulberry turkee flavor swill?" he ask.. 
"yes..is fine" this is what i then said...:eat2:
he crawl off with trofpf still stuck to him.. but before he go he bild new extention for mi house..
This ever happen to yu?:smitten:


----------



## Fascinita

mergirl said:


> Todie i has reveg on mi fedder.
> I wiz in bed with mi grillfeind and 4 bulberri and a few turkee..just gobble happy..
> Man stride in weering axincutioner mask with mussels bulging throo a lather waste coat holding a trufpf with swill in it. Must have been aboot ..404.67 st aprox swill. (anyway.. a lot):smitten:
> muwahahahaha his moostash waggled. :wubu:
> grillfeind and i fed up of this man cum in and fours us ate swill!! Ok in admit veri sex also mistoree fedder veri handi aroond hows too.. but we had desider he must bring better than swill.. bulberri or turkee perhaps..
> As he bent over to poot swill on grownd i order turkee army to charge..they fly aroownd musslee fedders heed and under is foots and he yell "wamwamwam" and piruette and fall in swill!!
> Turkee armee stand with feet on the side of troffp with a mensaing look in thar beady little eyes.
> "Yo must atte swill till is finish or mi turkee armi will peck yoo to death" i showt seductively.
> "chomp chomp" attes the mistorry fedder...shacking fist!!.. :eat1:
> "Whi yo do this to mi?? also how much yu way?" he said with a sad hiccup...
> I did no anser him but point at swill and at turkee and laff!!!
> "chomp chomp" he go.. as he is haff way throo etting swill..
> i see his belli pooping oot of his laderhosen...
> "ooft..mi belli is pooping oot of mi laderhosen" he sayed.
> i say nothing.. but point at turkee in a menising but sickductive way...
> "the tabel his turned now!!" i say.. as he is 4/5ths of his weigh throo swill..
> "Lick out all this mess" i shout at him fluttering mi eyelashers
> bi now..he no more mussle but veri flab.. so flab him stuck in the trofpf lick a turtleee that has fallen on his back.
> i kick over the trofp... and he crawls away groaning..belli pooping oot of laderhosen.
> "This teach yu good moral.. misteri fedder.. "Next time yu cum ju need bring me bulberry and turkee as swill not posh enuff for mi dicernable pillet!!!"
> He look at me lick a chubby tortoise ..his eyes full of regret i can see throu axicutioning mask ..which now holds in duuble chin..
> "muwaha.."he said "what aboot bulberry turkee flavor swill?" he ask..
> "yes..is fine" this is what i then said...:eat2:
> he crawl off with trofpf still stuck to him.. but before he go he bild new extention for mi house..
> This ever happen to yu?:smitten:



This story so exiting! I WISH it happen to me.

Qustions: Who is this mitery feeder?! 2) Did he get his just desert? 3.) did he eat dessert? 4. Did his astomacho rumpure and his did asplode?

post more of that right away :smitten: :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> ,,,,,,,he crawl off with trofpf still stuck to him.. but before he go he bild new extention for mi house..
> This ever happen to yu?:smitten:



Nebber happon yet but it so hot! :bounce:

next enstawllmant could you cut to the chaste? did he ebber build extinction onto the house or watt????? 
i muensterbating to the part about the table (turning :blush:


----------



## mergirl

Fascinita said:


> This story so exiting! I WISH it happen to me.
> 
> Qustions: Who is this mitery feeder?! 2) Did he get his just desert? 3.) did he eat dessert? 4. Did his astomacho rumpure and his did asplode?
> 
> post more of that right away :smitten: :eat2:


Won-I don now how he are.. if he come back i will mayk him take off his mask and see who he is!!! Think is better if i retane mistorry tho..adds eggseyetment in my life.
too-hihi i think he did.. hihi.. but no actool desert..tho we make him ate coco poof he find on floor on weigh to bild oor axtenshon.
free-yes..
fore-well his laderhosen button pooped off.. i seen a rumpture.. veri!! verri sex!!.. rumpture not so gid as asplodson .. next time mabi yu cum with fedding maching and we kin make him asplode!!! veri sex!
i howp this ansur yoor kestions fastinstinsa...pls pst px of fedding mashin..pls..


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> Nebber happon yet but it so hot! :bounce:
> 
> next instawnment could you cut to the chaste? did he ebber build extinction onto the house or watt?????
> i muensterbating to the part about the table (turning :blush:


satanta-i lick to poot detales in..for is all my reel life..
i now yur frustrate tho.. most of time i ever post in this place i jus want to say;
'how mush u way?'
'be a turtle table now beatch'!
or many time.. just 'Alsplode on mine comand'!!- this usual does it fir me..
tho i now i need to pertend peeople is humans too.. so dus talking too.. which veri veri bore and not sex! 
Part too i will tell yu all aboot him billding axtenshin... is veri sex. 
nise french windows and pattito doors.. also room for dining table or troffp.
u wud lick!


----------



## johnnytattoos

hi. I came bak 2 this bored after aloooong time an can't beleive ppl still have al theese ?s bout feeding. Wtf? I wood have thought al the ?s have allready bin ans wered. ? NEway. I still leik to reed the post cuz it makes me sooooo horney I came too times(twice)
.t/y


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

johnnytattoos said:


> hi. I came bak 2 this bored after aloooong time an can't beleive ppl still have al theese ?s bout feeding. Wtf? I wood have thought al the ?s have allready bin ans wered. ? NEway. I still leik to reed the post cuz it makes me sooooo horney I came too times(twice)
> .t/y



ho U doin????//?? 

u wanna ryd mi fourkleft? :wubu: :wubu: :bow: :bow: :happy:


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ho U doin????//??
> 
> u wanna ryd mi fourkleft? :wubu: :wubu: :bow: :bow: :happy:


 Thur onli rum on yur firklooft for me groof noof freef neff!! 
I hiv bin atting swill jus for yu so now onli rum on yir fooklife fir yu and mi belli!
Veri sex.. mite be abil to fite in jellytartoo if he a thin.. if he is a thin he bettre be ito cake throat punching and fedding mashings or he no good!! 
yu nut shovn me fucklife luv fur long time.. i fell no apratertatted!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> Thur onli rum on yur firklooft for me groof noof freef neff!!
> I hiv bin atting swill jus for yu so now onli rum on yir fooklife fir yu and mi belli!
> Veri sex.. mite be abil to fite in jellytartoo if he a thin.. if he is a thin he bettre be ito cake throat punching and fedding mashings or he no good!!
> yu nut shovn me fucklife luv fur long time.. i fell no apratertatted!!!



feed joneetaters sum turkee n mi luv u lon tym :smitten: :smitten: :bow:


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> feed joneetaters sum turkee n mi luv u lon tym :smitten: :smitten: :bow:


.... m'kay.. weight till i goes get mi axincutteres mask! JONETTTER WHER IS YU!!!! YU HAVE GOBBLE AND STUFF TO DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I hop yu fucklooft that steeve away..he so unspelly!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

steer jus jalose hi kint ryd on mi bigg fourklefter.....

how muj joneetaters way bi now????//?/?


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> steer jus jalose hi kint ryd on mi bigg fourklefter.....
> 
> how muj joneetaters way bi now????//?/?



joulosie, it not a fourkletter word Greenday

let the Hatters try post. we see how much dey Way.


----------



## Santaclear

johnnytattoos said:


> hi. I came bak 2 this bored after aloooong time an can't beleive ppl still have al theese ?s bout feeding. Wtf? I wood have thought al the ?s have allready bin ans wered. ? NEway. I still leik to reed the post cuz it makes me sooooo horney I came too times(twice)
> .t/y



i came too America with not much more than shirt off my back and a pot to piss in. :smitten: is great opportunity & very sexy country


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> joulosie, it not a fourkletter word Greenday
> 
> let the Hatters try post. we see how much dey Way.



dey way mor if u way mi fourklefter 2....it veree ............... big 

lyk joneetittees

ti hi hi


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> joulosie, it not a fourkletter word Greenday
> 
> let the Hatters try post. we see how much dey Way.



The hatters ar all harpers and mundunsas!! i get so anger whin mothological creature wimmins try tell mi what to do all thi time!! if i want asplode and if i want to travel bi fourcliff then is mi life and kin day what i want..!!
ATE-Is thir a weigh we can weigh the hatters when they cum here or his that not bin invented yet??  :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> The hatters ar all harpers and mundunsas!! i get so anger whin mothological creature wimmins try tell mi what to do all thi time!! if i want asplode and if i want to travel bi fourcliff then is mi life and kin day what i want..!!
> ATE-Is thir a weigh we can weigh the hatters when they cum here or his that not bin invented yet??  :smitten:



yip yip yapp....u tok 2 muj........shuttid ur mothe allreddy wumin.....no wate.....opin it back up n shove fud in it so u kin asplodes agin........:smitten: 

u r fourklefted gawdis :bow:


i stil wunt 2 no how muj joneetittees way.....


----------



## johnnytattoos

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ho U doin????//??
> 
> u wanna ryd mi fourkleft? :wubu: :wubu: :bow: :bow: :happy:



Good. Do you like canadaian baccon or regulr american baccon better? Dont worry
Its' not a oficial pole.  im just curiuous bcuz latley Ive had a baccon fetish.
Btw


----------



## johnnytattoos

Santaclear said:


> i came too America with not much more than shirt off my back and a pot to piss in. :smitten: is great opportunity & very sexy country



A men too that, sister! And im not ever raligious! +1
p.s. N.e. One can answer my baccon pole. (informal)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

johnnytattoos said:


> Good. Do you like canadaian baccon or regulr american baccon better? Dont worry
> Its' not a oficial pole.  im just curiuous bcuz latley Ive had a baccon fetish.
> Btw



amerukun....cuz amerikun allwaze bigger........:smitten: :bow:



johnnytattoos said:


> A men too that, sister! And im not ever raligious! +1
> p.s. N.e. One can answer my baccon pole. (informal)



i wunt to c ur backun pole in privet :batting: 


how muj u way joneetittees????/?/??/ :smitten:


----------



## Santaclear

johnnytattoos said:


> A men too that, sister! And im not ever raligious! +1
> p.s. N.e. One can answer my baccon pole. (informal)



has you ever tried canadian bacoon?> is fartastic!!!!!! :eat2:


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> The hatters ar all harpers and mundunsas!! i get so anger whin mothological creature wimmins try tell mi what to do all thi time!! if i want asplode and if i want to travel bi fourcliff then is mi life and kin day what i want..!!
> ATE-Is thir a weigh we can weigh the hatters when they cum here or his that not bin invented yet??  :smitten:



this is the ATEey third day since we got our farklift :bow:

also any one get new forklips on Chrispmas?? 'tis season (to be jolly


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> how muj u way joneetittees????/?/??/ :smitten:



remeber to check his Profil(e)
aparnetly he not wish to say???

to suspect privacy(sp.), might be Creature of fantasy


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> remeber to check his Profil(e)
> aparnetly he not wish to say???
> 
> to suspect privacy(sp.), might be Creature of fantasy



hi prolly way a lot sins hi got big backun pole.....


al backin poles shud b publeek prupertitee


i dans aronde backun poles.....


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> hi prolly way a lot sins hi got big backun pole.....
> 
> 
> al backin poles shud b publeek prupertitee
> 
> 
> i dans aronde backun poles.....



he must got a lotta sins 
hafta dance Far to fool GreenEyedFarley!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> he must got a lotta sins
> hafta dance Far to fool GreenEyedFarley!



I dans veree farr aronde big backun pole....ti hi hi

mi luv u lun tym joneetaters......:batting:


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> this is the ATEey third day since we got our farklift :bow:
> 
> also any one get new forklips on Chrispmas?? 'tis season (to be jolly


I didint get fookluft for chestmass. 
Tho hid veri sex fantarsy where santa got stuck up me chimmini!!:smitten: (not yu slantar ..the buggelar one!)
Also, i neerly suicide fat man on street when he burping!! Burping i dont like on fat! is the opersite of veri sex.
Also dont like whin fat peeple donut say blees yoo whin i sneeze!!
I anger! Merry new yeer to all!! :eat2: 
i hop all get 100x fat morre in 3010...hihi!!


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> Also, i neerly suicide fat man on street when he burping!! Burping i dont like on fat! is the opersite of veri sex.
> Also dont like whin fat peeple donut say blees yoo whin i sneeze!!
> I anger! Merry new yeer to all!! :eat2:
> i hop all get 100x fat morre in 3010...hihi!!



if u had 100 fat people burping in a room, would it be sexy???? i not think so!!! 

mottaration is the key.


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> if u had 100 fat people burping in a room, would it be sexy???? i not think so!!!
> 
> mottaration is the key.


i ager!! if onli one fat people burp in a room how we know they burp made a sound?
somewear between 1 non exitential burp and 100 lowd burp for fat peeple mite be veri sex.. but i'm not sure how many burps this is?
what is the anser i dont no.
if i ofend 50 fat peeple burping choir then i applejizz. 
was not the mean of mi posste.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mergirl said:


> I didint get fookluft for chestmass.



i giv u MI bigg fookleft babybie........:wubu:


----------



## Santaclear

i sorry Margil u not receive forklipped fetish gifs on Cristmas day  huggs))))))((((((( 
(pehaps it all 4 the best ?]

still i wander if anyone try use forklimb on fat person while burping? why is there not thread for this?


----------



## mergirl

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i giv u MI bigg fookleft babybie........:wubu:


aww think you grif no franny..:wubu:



Santaclear said:


> i sorry Margil u not receive forklipped fetish gifs on Cristmas day  huggs))))))(((((((
> (pehaps it all 4 the best ?]
> 
> still i wander if anyone try use forklimb on fat person while burping? why is there not thread for this?



I think we need a hole furom for this! mibi we shud get facebook growp?
forklifts and rifts ...we mite call it! do yu peeple that not scotttash call burps 'rifts'?? 
i thank 'beltch' veri sex ..tho i think yu can is only a beltch if a man in a beard does it. but onli if the beard has small spinach in it from the past. This is another post tho.:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

belshun threds r 4 marrys.......


----------



## Santaclear

thread about Bellch aught be on Protected forums (sexaul weaght gain) Green Eye Mary 

that way sexual Tralls (jealousy) woun't destroy true Intention board to be used for 

margil make good example of man (previous) with old spinach spinach in beard explain why, reason for need :blush:


----------



## mergirl

i thank sinto write. This plays needs more protekshin. i do not fell in comfort when i discourse mi frantasi if the hatters cud say at me- Yu burpee evil and a danger! IS mi write.. i onli lick fat peeple who burp on the cliff edge.. but is my thing and i hurt no one. I dont hurt me is point i make. why all the angry? I make shure cliff is only maby a small drop and make sure no avalanche mite come from a loud beltch. The spinach man beard in the past beltch sub fetish is not so much for me, thi are very strickt and more into s n m.. as you can imagine!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

spinach man haz smal cok.......


----------



## Santaclear

spinach person maybe have big spatuala, Greeny 

View attachment greenman.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

I etted spinahc men.....he didn evin hav bigg leevs......


----------



## Santaclear

you not spose to eat the leaves greenDay


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> you not spose to eat the leaves greenDay



no no....it iz seidz u don etted......


----------



## Santaclear

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> no no....it iz seidz u don etted......



Spinch man (picture here with his peas:bow is Big, GreenE

he spread his seed foreign wide im told (he is jolley)

he is viral

look at the Spinch Balls 

View attachment 120919603_38a9daf64m.jpg


View attachment greengiant.jpg


View attachment spinach-balls-790702.JPG


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> i thank sinto write. This plays needs more protekshin. i do not fell in comfort when i discourse mi frantasi if the hatters cud say at me- Yu burpee evil and a danger! IS mi write.. i onli lick fat peeple who burp on the cliff edge.. but is my thing and i hurt no one. I dont hurt me is point i make. why all the angry? I make shure cliff is only maby a small drop and make sure no avalanche mite come from a loud beltch. The spinach man beard in the past beltch sub fetish is not so much for me, thi are very strickt and more into s n m.. as you can imagine!



i pushed somebody off cliff once, for poor self esteme


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

sum bodee rape sintaclare 4 mi 4 spinej ballz plz........:bow:


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> i pushed somebody off cliff once, for poor self esteme


This is good thing for fat arseptance. yu did gud santi..the less poor assteam thar is the bettir fat arseptance will be.. its the butter in the fly affect. You are very brave and champion!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> sum bodee rape sintaclare 4 mi 4 spinej ballz plz........:bow:


I rape yesterday for something else i cant remember greenday.. is sham! 
will see if i kin rape yu tho.. wee minuts.....

awww.. is sham.. i need spread around it forst!


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> spinach person maybe have big spatuala, Greeny


I ate spinich man once and got big moocells lick poopeye! Agagagagaga. Spindish man good with olive oil.


----------



## calauria

LillyBBBW said:


> I 'member this one tiem this guy took me out to a resurant. He said I could order anything I want but I didnt want him to know I was fat so I ordered the salad. He hasn't called me. maybe I shoulda ordered the meatloaf.



OHHHHHHH!!!!!!! NO YOU DIDN'T!!!!! You broke the LAW and ordered a salad on a date!!!!!! That's why he didn't call you back he didn't want to be an accomplice to a crime. 


LOL!!!!!


----------



## calauria

I'm gonna be so mean....

What the fuck is "fedding?"


LOL!!!!!


----------



## Santaclear

mergirl said:


> This is good thing for fat arseptance. yu did gud santi..the less poor assteam thar is the bettir fat arseptance will be.. its the butter in the fly affect. You are very brave and champion!



if man got butter on the fly could lead to poor self esteem for him when he out & about if he do not know and others see & mock it but he not knowing why 

if he my friend i tell him so he make impression


----------



## Santaclear

calauria said:


> OHHHHHHH!!!!!!! NO YOU DIDN'T!!!!! You broke the LAW and ordered a salad on a date!!!!!! That's why he didn't call you back he didn't want to be an accomplice to a crime.
> 
> 
> LOL!!!!!



Caularia order salad not Law, is misty Meaner


----------



## Santaclear

we on this thread long time trying make udderstanding we not sum kind of Demens or Monstrositie, we could be your Naybor 

stigma exist for 2 long. wer'e hand wired & like it that way. thats why we feel so good, can go to bed :& at end of the day sez "i like what i sees" (to be said while looking in the mirrer

this Thread is the story of Real people, who live Real lives and talking like the way they talk (normal.} in this fashion hope to bring Udderstanding, both for Size expectence and for Fat people &women (whore more or less totaly useless unless confidante to be fatter :bow: it can get Lonley on this thread i wont lie. but still we work away, know one day as we do that we are Right & dessert Protection, the Protection that we so justily deserve


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Santaclear said:


> if man got butter on the fly could lead to poor self esteem for him when he out & about if he do not know and others see & mock it but he not knowing why
> 
> if he my friend i tell him so he make impression



i in klossit....y iz hiz self ezsteam MI problam??/?//





Santaclear said:


> Caularia order salad not Law, is misty Meaner


i prefur spinej salade......wit nuts



Santaclear said:


> we on this thread long time trying make udderstanding we not sum kind of Demens or Monstrositie, we could be your Naybor
> 
> stigma exist for 2 long. wer'e hand wired & like it that way. thats why we feel so good, can go to bed :& at end of the day sez "i like what i sees" (to be said while looking in the mirrer
> 
> this Thread is the story of Real people, who live Real lives and talking like the way they talk (normal.} in this fashion hope to bring Udderstanding, both for Size expectence and for Fat people &women (whore more or less totaly useless unless confidante to be fatter :bow: it can get Lonley on this thread i wont lie. but still we work away, know one day as we do that we are Right & dessert Protection, the Protection that we so justily deserve



u sonde verre jujmantel here......i wud apresheate it if u keppt ur mothe shut wile peepel asplodeds 4 mi.......



how muj u way Catlaurel?? :batting:


----------



## calauria

Santaclear said:


> Caularia order salad not Law, is misty Meaner


----------



## Blueyedevil173

This madness must be stopped. Methinks you guys need a hobby

But since I'm here, I just want to say that Green Eyes' stories are incredible, and always manage to get me, umm...you know....


----------



## squurp

troubadours said:


> Hello? Just wondering what is Feederism and is it illegal. Sound's like it should be.



Last I checked, hatred and intolerance IS illegal. perhaps you should watch your step.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

calauria said:


>



Lol, the whole thread is meant "tongue in cheek".....it's all a joke. Take none of it serious.......
The messed up writing is intentional. 



Blueyedevil173 said:


> This madness must be stopped. Methinks you guys need a hobby
> 
> But since I'm here, I just want to say that Green Eyes' stories are incredible, and always manage to get me, umm...you know....



My smut stories are my hobby- glad you like them


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> we on this thread long time trying make udderstanding we not sum kind of Demens or Monstrositie, we could be your Naybor
> 
> stigma exist for 2 long. wer'e hand wired & like it that way. thats why we feel so good, can go to bed :& at end of the day sez "i like what i sees" (to be said while looking in the mirrer
> 
> this Thread is the story of Real people, who live Real lives and talking like the way they talk (normal.} in this fashion hope to bring Udderstanding, both for Size expectence and for Fat people &women (whore more or less totaly useless unless confidante to be fatter :bow: it can get Lonley on this thread i wont lie. but still we work away, know one day as we do that we are Right & dessert Protection, the Protection that we so justily deserve



Sandal for persident! Or at least deputy!! :wubu: axictly!! You are onli one hear whore udderstand REAL size axeptanse (well brave enuff to say the trooth!!"" !. peeple who is not veri sex or veri confident or virri fatter shud be put on island with litttle food.. a few turkee maby.. that wud get rid of them so the real fat arseptance may begin for fat lovers. !!  oh also -:smitten: I hop.. i hop so much this happen soon as i get anger with all the thin and hatters!!!! *Shooks faust*



squurp said:


> Last I checked, hatred and intolerance IS illegal. perhaps you should watch your step.


yeah..! *shucks fiste*



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, the whole thread is meant "tongue in cheek".....it's all a joke. Take none of it serious.......
> The messed up writing is intentional.
> 
> )




 whait you mean? All tungs in cheeks.. Thi onli jock arund here is that the hatters always so meen and gang up on peeple whoo are normil and lick fatter!! is joke indeed!!


----------



## Santaclear

It was with Heavy Belly i drag myself from bed Tuesday morning, still full from last nights culinery relevry with chef Ravinous & his cohorts

what shall I have I ask? In a flash Ravinus's little friend Heckter at my side, take my order. I will have cheese Denish, i tell him & coffee.

He come back 15 minutes with them. Why is denish so big? i ask him. It seem like 12 pounds. He hem and haw, not want to answre.

Turn out, chez Denish have giant polkchop attatched to the bottom of it!!!! and not all, lots of gristle too & greasy gravy! i portend not to see and bit into it, hungryly.

yum it GOOD i yell! he look turned on and Ravinus appear at door. i cover myself & yell - Ravinus try to tackle me. Heckter jack off & i try brain Ravinus with lamp next to bed & he runs out. i call up girlfriend & let her know.


----------



## Santaclear

I hotwired. I private & hotwadded. My prefinances are mine OWN & I not ashammed to tell everybody. Thats why i write you the reader this story, for posteraty & that others might prosper to know it.

Girlfriend (bossy) tell me to fire Ravinous, this time he go to Far. See, he has been my Cheff and main feeder for too long and pervertion has taken over, especially concern his young assistent Heckter(junior cook and prime servor,recently added.) So I lets them go. Now comes the hard search for a Replacement

CraigList ad only bought crackpot,fruitcake & unwanted problem (possible stalker) so we (me&my girfriend) we disguss other opitons.

We dissided to go to town square (California) where she feed me with funnel downtown during Lunch Hour - workers and others will See and I find new Chef that way, we meet them and she help with Interview.(screening)

* * * *
Well, it go Terrible. I so full of Slop that she give me (in funnel, it all that would fit through little hole) i not Abel to eat any more and we force to leave before meet anyone. I had to use Restroom at MacDonalds wearing my tunic (rush hour.) It a dissaster, Embarrasing. We has to think of something better, way to find New Cheff.

*Next: part 3* (come soon]


----------



## Wagimawr

OUR PATRON SAINTESS HAS RETURNED

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68900

GLORY TO THE TROUBADORS


----------



## mergirl

Wagimawr said:


> OUR PATRON SAINTESS HAS RETURNED
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=68900
> 
> GLORY TO THE TROUBADORS


I thot shi went to jayl for illeagle fedding? I am Mystake?


----------



## mergirl

Santaclear said:


> I hotwired. I private & hotwadded. My prefinances are mine OWN & I not ashammed to tell everybody. Thats why i write you the reader this story, for posteraty & that others might prosper to know it.
> 
> Girlfriend (bossy) tell me to fire Ravinous, this time he go to Far. See, he has been my Cheff and main feeder for too long and pervertion has taken over, especially concern his young assistent Heckter(junior cook and prime servor,recently added.) So I lets them go. Now comes the hard search for a Replacement
> 
> CraigList ad only bought crackpot,fruitcake & unwanted problem (possible stalker) so we (me&my girfriend) we disguss other opitons.
> 
> We dissided to go to town square (California) where she feed me with funnel downtown during Lunch Hour - workers and others will See and I find new Chef that way, we meet them and she help with Interview.(screening)
> 
> * * * *
> Well, it go Terrible. I so full of Slop that she give me (in funnel, it all that would fit through little hole) i not Abel to eat any more and we force to leave before meet anyone. I had to use Restroom at MacDonalds wearing my tunic (rush hour.) It a dissaster, Embarrasing. We has to think of something better, way to find New Cheff.
> 
> *Next: part 3* (come soon]


All veri sex santel!! can not weight for part 3 :smitten::smitten:
Mi favrite bit was the bit in Mcdonalds. wud lick to heer more aboot yur embarresment. mabi next time yu cud ware nappy? sorry.. diepar! I hop yo find new chef soon! Peeple shud realeyes fedding is full time job!


----------



## Santaclear

Each of us born with their own desires (horney), what get us going & can nebber be changed. We cant help our own sexaul prefrences what they be & besides it "t'aint nobodys business" (sings) what I do (like Bullie Holliday says) one must play the game with the cards that they dealt. Those who sit up & judge, disturbed practices probabley miserble mit dere own life (Powerless] and are to be Pitted, with compassion.

So's my girlfriend and me, exausted und depressed after funnal feeding fiasco (downtown) ended up at MacDonalds bathroom - was just an Embarasing disaster we got on the bus, my tunic soaked/spatered with liquid (maybe public urine) from MacDonalds bathroom floor, boy we High Taled it outta there, so descusting. We got on bus to go home, was crowded with Rush hour, all angry people (my girlfriend carry the funnel - dirty & some of the left over slop she try to feed me. We had it, not easy to meet new Feeder & then tough guys on the bus (teengers) start to jibe us, polk and asking what funnel is for, where i going to toga party? Hardee har. She (girlfred) had Words with them, then they get off (bus.)

Once we got back home we knew this was not gonna work, to look for new Feeder for me. it not in the Cards. So afters a little desgussion we pick up the phone, dial to call Ravinous, old Chef & feeder. He answres, so happy to hear!!! He was crying he siad, and sorry & he sez his Helper little Hecktar sorry too. anyway long story short he sez will come back and work for me & Hecktar not to muensterbate anymore. They will feed me better than evar, he say. Tomorrow we gonna start off haveing:

1. Fried eggs (omulet)- 4
2. toast & butter
3. shank (meat - fatty)
4. large blubbery muffin
5. home frys (xtra yummy
6.cake - cocanut (huge piece), a must!!!!

i can't wait!! :eat2::eat2::eat1::eat1::eat1: My whole mouth water. it so hard to find good Cheff nowdays!


----------



## johnnytattoos

Santaclear said:


> Each of us born with their own desires (horney), what get us going & can nebber be changed. We cant help our own sexaul prefrences what they be & besides it "t'aint nobodys business" (sings) what I do (like Bullie Holliday says) one must play the game with the cards that they dealt. Those who sit up & judge, disturbed practices probabley miserble mit dere own life (Powerless] and are to be Pitted, with compassion.
> 
> So's my girlfriend and me, exausted und depressed after funnal feeding fiasco (downtown) ended up at MacDonalds bathroom - was just an Embarasing disaster we got on the bus, my tunic soaked/spatered with liquid (maybe public urine) from MacDonalds bathroom floor, boy we High Taled it outta there, so descussting. We got on bus to go home, was crowded with Rush hour, all angry people (my girlfriend carry the funnel - dirty & some of the left over slop she try to feed me. We had it, not easy to meet new Feeder & then tough guys on the bus (teengers) start to jibe us, polk and asking what funnel is for, where i going to toga party? Hardee har. She (girlfred) had Words with them, then they get off (bus.)
> 
> Once we got back home we knew this was not gonna work, to look for new Feeder for me. it not in the Cards. So afters a little desgussion we pick up the phone, dial to call Ravinous, old Chef & feeder. He answres, so happy to hear!!! He was crying he siad, and sorry & he sez his Helper little Hecktar sorry too. anyway long story short he sez will come back and work for me & Hecktar not to muensterbate anymore. They will feed me better than evar, he say. Tomorrow we gonna start off haveing:
> 
> 1. Fried eggs (omulet)- 4
> 2. toast & butter
> 3. shank (meat - fatty)
> 4. large blubbery muffin
> 5. home frys (xtra yummy
> 6.cake - cocanut (huge piece), a must!!!!
> 
> i can't wait!! :eat2::eat2::eat1::eat1::eat1: My whole mouth water. it so hard to find good Cheff nowdays!



I nomin8 santiclean for the a ward of best poster in the intire damentions (no punn attended.).


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

johnnytattoos said:


> I nomin8 santiclean for the a ward of best poster in the intire damentions (no punn attended.).



i cunfes dat i luv jonneetittys n wanna fedded him poke chop denish all nite long....:blush: :smitten: :eat2:


----------



## johnnytattoos

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i cunfes dat i luv jonneetittys n wanna fedded him poke chop denish all nite long....:blush: :smitten: :eat2:



Ooo Greeneyefairway your so naughdy. How did you no I had a weekness for meet flavord Denise?  I love to get fedd on a wim (ex temper anus lee) some time but we haf to plan it out reely good.


----------



## Santaclear

Santaclear said:


> if man got butter on the fly could lead to poor self esteem for him when he out & about if he do not know and others see & mock it but he not knowing why
> 
> if he my friend i tell him so he make impression





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i in klossit....y iz hiz self ezsteam MI problam??/?//
> 
> i prefur spinej salade......wit nuts



We (FA und FFA's) *custodien* of udder peoples (fat humans/fetish) self esteam. If you in closet reason you in dere is to get Broom (cymbolic, from Closet) & sweep Butter off mans fly :bow:

spinach balls is whole, otter issue 

View attachment fasirtszeruseg.jpg


----------



## TraciJo67

why cant u pipple unnerstend, it is my seshqualitee . im not evill u just dont unnerstend.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

johnnytattoos said:


> Ooo Greeneyefairway your so naughdy. How did you no I had a weekness for meet flavord Denise?  I love to get fedd on a wim (ex temper anus lee) some time but we haf to plan it out reely good.



u got bigg......fourkleft? :batting: 



Santaclear said:


> We (FA und FFA's) *custodien* of udder peoples (fat humans/fetish) self esteam. If you in closet reason you in dere is to get Broom (cymbolic, from Closet) & sweep Butter off mans fly :bow:
> 
> spinach balls is whole, otter issue



i no menee FA pipples dat haz cymbal Broom lodjed up thur azzes....it not reely attraktiv az they seam 2 think....... :blink:



TraciJo67 said:


> why cant u pipple unnerstend, it is my seshqualitee . im not evill u just dont unnerstend.



i fedded winer beetches spinej ballz bak n da day.........sho mi ur downer hump plz? it sekshee :bow: :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## TraciJo67

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i fedded winer beetches spinej ballz bak n da day.........sho mi ur downer hump plz? it sekshee :bow: :wubu: :smitten:


my lovelee layde lumps r nott 4 sell.


----------



## johnnytattoos

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u got bigg......fourkleft? :batting::



nO way! Who told u that? Minz moor liek 9 1/2kleft. Ha.


----------



## chicken legs

johnnytattoos said:


> nO way! Who told u that? Minz moor liek 9 1/2kleft. Ha.





Iz jut don git yall.


----------



## Santaclear

*part #1 here  http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1333975&postcount=1219*

I sit on front porch shirtless, my moobs like shining nobs glissen in the afternoon rays, huddle over remander of the Pizza (large peproni that my girlfred paid for.) One slice left but i unable to force even one more bite in to my wet, hungry mouth. :bow:

i grunting, my belly feel so full like big Basketball (i used to play the game) spare tire und floppy love handle. Meanwile, the Terrarists (forigne students) had just set off terrible bomb in my area blowing up entire reagion (home town) with Nucklear wastes. first they threated and now they do it! My next-do' neghbor, usualy friendly he run by screamming, his face on fire I could hardly reckonize him and little babys crys forebber silenced their fingers burn to cinders in the baby carrage. there diappers would be changed no more. it was very serous attack on American soil indeed 

but i not care about the World or those Hayseeds wit dere troubles. i so full (delicius pizza & chicken wigs)} my gerfriend so lovingly packed. :smitten: i lick my finger and fire truck go by, smoke all over the place. i feel my belly with otter hand sky is yellow. now is time desert what you think i should have???????

OMG AMBULANCE SCREACH AROND CORNER AND RAP AROUND POLE(crashing)!!!! 8 foot away from me it so harrible! i so full - (but kinda hungry to)  WHAT SHOULD I DOOOooooooo??????

_to continued_


----------



## mergirl

I cunt weight fur more santer!!!!:wubu: I think terrists shud eat spinnish balls. perhaps them think again and not invade your soil if so. I wud lick to fattin terrists up ..mabi if they so fat thi cant move ..america be safe? I wonder whi no one think if this.. wud solve the problims of war and also of veri sex:smitten:.. but mabi not of famin..
verri sex stori again!!! was slight anger that yu didnt finish last slice of pizza ... tho shiney man boobs made up for this. !!!
:blush:
:happy:


----------



## mergirl

TraciJo67 said:


> why cant u pipple unnerstend, it is my seshqualitee . im not evill u just dont unnerstend.


i wush yu wud shit up and jest att sum turkee and spinash balls.:smitten: I wud say 48 mabi? Then tellz us how mush you way!!! ewe ar frustrating gref neigh fernie who want to drive yu aboot in her fucklooft!! 
Aslo-can yu fite in car?
can yu carri a big man on yur belli?
haz u ever ate a domestic animalz becus yu went so hunger?:eat2:
mani kestons i love to now!! hihi:wubu:


----------



## johnnytattoos

chicken legs said:


> Iz jut don git yall.



Problum yours' then. This bess thred evr. Give a nothur chance. Sit back, re-lax, put spanish balls in your mouth. Thred so funy make p drip sometime. Butt warnig..with name liek chickenleg, (someone might tri to eat your name.


----------



## johnnytattoos

Santaclear said:


> *part #1 here  http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1333975&postcount=1219*
> 
> I sit on front porch shirtless, my moobs like shining nobs glissen in the afternoon rays, huddle over remander of the Pizza (large peproni that my girlfred paid for.) One slice left but i unable to force even one more bite in to my wet, hungry mouth. :bow:
> 
> i grunting, my belly feel so full like big Basketball (i used to play the game) spare tire und floppy love handle. Meanwile, the Terrarists (forigne students) had just set off terrible bomb in my area blowing up entire reagion (home town) with Nucklear wastes. first they threated and now they do it! My next-do' neghbor, usualy friendly he run by screamming, his face on fire I could hardly reckonize him and little babys crys forebber silenced their fingers burn to cinders in the baby carrage. there diappers would be changed no more. it was very serous attack on American soil indeed
> 
> but i not care about the World or those Hayseeds wit dere troubles. i so full (delicius pizza & chicken wigs)} my gerfriend so lovingly packed. :smitten: i lick my finger and fire truck go by, smoke all over the place. i feel my belly with otter hand sky is yellow. now is time desert what you think i should have???????
> 
> OMG AMBULANCE SCREACH AROND CORNER AND RAP AROUND POLE(crashing)!!!! 8 foot away from me it so harrible! i so full - (but kinda hungry to)  WHAT SHOULD I DOOOooooooo??????
> 
> _to continued_



When iz part c comeing? I confes im worryed most about last peice of pizza.:eat2:


----------



## TraciJo67

johnnytattoos said:


> Problum yours' then. This bess thred evr. Give a nothur chance. Sit back, re-lax, put spanish balls in your mouth. Thred so funy make p drip sometime. Butt warnig..with name liek chickenleg, (someone might tri to eat your name.


 
why u must atakk chicklets, why nott snd pm insted. it wut matture pipples due.


----------



## johnnytattoos

TraciJo67 said:


> why u must atakk chicklets, why nott snd pm insted. it wut matture pipples due.



Ha. Don worrie I'm not atack cricketleggs. I no her long tim from bhm/fbi bored. I was just telling a jock. I tri not 2 get in volved with poleticks.


----------



## chicken legs

TraciJo67 said:


> why u must atakk chicklets, why nott snd pm insted. it wut matture pipples due.



Fiddle stchiks..iz git so hot n botered up in ben atin I didn reckon iz ben ataked n objec...sen as a pes a hog mog.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

johnnytattoos said:


> nO way! Who told u that? Minz moor liek 9 1/2kleft. Ha.



post pix plz kthx :eat1: :smitten:



TraciJo67 said:


> my lovelee layde lumps r nott 4 sell.



no sell i jus wanna du u 4 free duh :smitten:



TraciJo67 said:


> why u must atakk chicklets, why nott snd pm insted. it wut matture pipples due.



stop janjen subjik n sho mi ur hump now 4 u asplods. gurl hoo u playen wit, mi no u nott hard 2 git 



johnnytattoos said:


> Ha. Don worrie I'm not atack cricketleggs. I no her long tim from bhm/fbi bored. I was just telling a jock. I tri not 2 get in volved with poleticks.



u neva sho mi dat jock on the fbi bored......

is it a bigg....pole.....tick.....? :batting:


----------



## Scorsese86

I just reed the entire ting her and is amazing hov mutsj fin vraiting. Is feeding a bad? I vill have now ide. I like being a fa but I kan tell all her in it. I love the belly of girl:smitten:


----------



## disconnectedsmile

looks lyke dis tread is gaining poplaritee.
its about tyme dis awsum tread got da recogignition dat it desurvz.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

dishconnotatederectile ish mi heero ...... how muj u way boi??//? :smitten:


----------



## TraciJo67

most off teh fun fedders hoo postted hear r now gon, butt I dont no were they go. mabe baned, mabe asploded, mabe just tirred off bein objified. neway, no morr fedder thred. i sadd.


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> dishconnotatederectile ish mi heero ...... how muj u way boi??//? :smitten:



not enuff! wanna fedd me? muhbay i kin assplode!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

TraciJo67 said:


> most off teh fun fedders hoo postted hear r now gon, butt I dont no were they go. mabe baned, mabe asploded, mabe just tirred off bein objified. neway, no morr fedder thred. i sadd.



i wuz baned frum fanissee fedder.......dat site suks n e way....not enuf pippel 2 asplodes how i wunt em 2.......
wimin unlyn r 2 snooty.....i jus winna sho em mi kok......:smitten:



disconnectedsmile said:


> not enuff! wanna fedd me? muhbay i kin assplode!



got a cam? :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i wuz baned frum fanissee fedder.......dat site suks n e way....not enuf pippel 2 asplodes how i wunt em 2.......
> wimin unlyn r 2 snooty.....i jus winna sho em mi kok......:smitten:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a cam? :smitten: :smitten:



Dawnt aiven menshun fanissee fedder.
I met a gal in thair that ackshully spelt
theaus weigh.


----------



## seasuperchub84

I must say, I love this thread. I can have the worst day ever and this thread ALWAYS cheers me up  Thanks guys!:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> Dawnt aiven menshun fanissee fedder.
> I met a gal in thair that ackshully spelt
> theaus weigh.




onelee bytjes don asplodes 4 mi 



seasuperchub84 said:


> I must say, I love this thread. I can have the worst day ever and this thread ALWAYS cheers me up  Thanks guys!:bow:



how muj u way? :batting:


----------



## imfree

Santaclear said:


> we on this thread long time trying make udderstanding we not sum kind of Demens or Monstrositie, we could be your Naybor
> 
> stigma exist for 2 long. wer'e hand wired & like it that way. thats why we feel so good, can go to bed :& at end of the day sez "i like what i sees" (to be said while looking in the mirrer
> 
> this Thread is the story of Real people, who live Real lives and talking like the way they talk (normal.} in this fashion hope to bring Udderstanding, both for Size expectence and for Fat people &women (whore more or less totaly useless unless confidante to be fatter :bow: it can get Lonley on this thread i wont lie. but still we work away, know one day as we do that we are Right & dessert Protection, the Protection that we so justily deserve



Sarri, Ah caint Repp yew n Fasc yit. Ah'll rat thu rest
in furner tawk, so's thai kin udderstan! Best of my
love to you & Fasc, I'll Rep when I can.


----------



## Agent 007

For any questions about Fedding I refer you to Ben Bernanke.


----------



## seasuperchub84

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> how muj u way? :batting:



Im 384 and 5'6, 26 and Im a guy whos a maintainer/wannabe gainer :eat1:.

Howevr, tis sew fune dat u guis tawk lik dis. Wen I go on bellibulders I git het on bye fedders 2. Dey also wnat mi tew asplode. Dey wnat to fedd me turkee. I tell dem, I luv bing a big boy, but I dont wnat to asplode. Tew mcuh mess to kleen up. I just luv fewd. Nom Nom Nom :-D If yew tink str8 guis r bad, gai guis r crazee. Wen I tel dem I dont wnat kok in mi ass, dey git all ofended. I no lik anal!!!!!! 

Wuld jew help mi git neer asplode thugh? My fat rolz arent big enuf yit. Ned to be fat enuf to destroy bid! Ordr mi moor pisa!!!! Yum! :eat1:


----------



## seasuperchub84

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i wuz baned frum fanissee fedder.......dat site suks n e way....not enuf pippel 2 asplodes how i wunt em 2.......
> wimin unlyn r 2 snooty.....i jus winna sho em mi kok......:smitten:




Hah I wuz bannd from teh grocerree stoor. Bete dat!!! I opin up fewd an eet fewd in isle. Dey kik mi owt!!!!  Grocerree stoor dun undrstand fewd is fwee!!!! It tuk 8 bodeegards to carre mi owt!! I braked in2 ice creem, pisa, cheps, risis penit butur cupz and beer! Dey dont undrstand abut asploding!! Fewd is gewd an it hleps jew asplode!!!


----------



## Agent 007

This thread is a bit difficult to follow for me. Perhaps I should take a couple of courses in LOLCAT English.


----------



## imfree

Agent 007 said:


> This thread is a bit difficult to follow for me. Perhaps I should take a couple of courses in LOLCAT English.



Aah kum frum Lebnun 10asay an' I got no trubbl unnerstannin'
this thrayud. A course in "Southern American English" should
do just fine, as long as it's not confused with "South
American English".


----------



## seasuperchub84

Its all phoenetic or miswritten words. Start saying the words as you see them. for example, instead of food its fewd or "few" "d".

turkee-turkey
fedding is feeding.


----------



## Agent 007

seasuperchub84 said:


> Its all phoenetic or miswritten words. Start saying the words as you see them. for example, instead of food its fewd or "few" "d".
> 
> turkee-turkey
> fedding is feeding.



Thanks Seasuperchub. I was actually half-joking with my last comment. There were a few sentences that I couldn't decypher, but I'm finally got 'em.


----------



## Scorsese86

This fedding still bring a topic to heads?


----------



## Agent 007

imfree said:


> Aah kum frum Lebnun 10asay an' I got no trubbl unnerstannin'
> this thrayud. A course in "Southern American English" should
> do just fine, as long as it's not confused with "South
> American English".



But I jus got LOLCAT Englis clas now I can undrstands id bettur. Teatshur sez mah spelling is alrite but I needz to work on vokabulerry & innerpunkshion. I shud praktiz wid ma naybors KITTAH! LOLCAT Englis iz wai kooler den Duts. 
How R U Edgar? U live in Lebanon, Kewl U live near Izrael? 

I can haz cheezburger?


----------



## imfree

Agent 007 said:


> But I jus got LOLCAT Englis clas now I can undrstands id bettur. Teatshur sez mah spelling is alrite but I needz to work on vokabulerry & innerpunkshion. I shud praktiz wid ma naybors KITTAH! LOLCAT Englis iz wai kooler den Duts.
> How R U Edgar? U live in Lebanon, Kewl U live near Izrael?
> 
> I can haz cheezburger?



Sarrie, Aah doant no noboddy bah thu naim
uv Izrael, hear iun Lebnun, 10asay.:bow:

Aah's doin' gr8! Thu Good Lord's done got
me heelin' real gud an' Aah's got mah
plaiful pup attatoode back!


----------



## Agent 007

imfree said:


> Sarrie, Aah doant no noboddy bah thu naim
> uv Izrael, hear iun Lebnun, 10asay.:bow:
> 
> Aah's doin' gr8! Thu Good Lord's done got
> me heelin' real gud an' Aah's got mah
> plaiful pup attatoode back!



So U dunno Izrael. Wel mebbie Lebnun iz neer Turkey? Cuz I luv Turkey, espeshully wid mashd puhtaduhs.

Ennywayz gud 2 heer yur helf is gettin beddur. Keep yur hed up hi. U R kewl & I can tel U R a reel suddern jennelman. We shood haz a beer 2 gedder somtime.

I can haz Turkey burger?


----------



## imfree

Agent 007 said:


> So U dunno Izrael. Wel mebbie Lebnun iz neer Turkey? Cuz I luv Turkey, espeshully wid mashd puhtaduhs.
> 
> Ennywayz gud 2 heer yur helf is gettin beddur. Keep yur hed up hi. U R kewl & I can tel U R a reel suddern jennelman. We shood haz a beer 2 gedder somtime.
> 
> I can haz Turkey burger?



Yeew kin has turkee bergur n thayut's fahn.
Aah lahks turkee brestices fahn, butt Aah
luvvs baiff awn mah bergers, thayut's
wuut Nians an' Sharn an' mai hayud awn
mumoaral dai, fer shur. Uh feau hawt 
dawgs awn thu sahd maid eyut a mail tu
remaymbur. Aah doo haz thu dyabeetus,
so's eaffun' wai haz a buhr, Aah'l naid
tuh stawp ayut wun.


----------



## seasuperchub84

Jew sai Lebanin? Isint dat wun of dos terrist cuntrys? I's a readnek sew I dun noh nuffin ahtsyde of mah home. I jus sit an eet, drenk sum bear. Wi did int have ahr dayle linchin' todai. Evry wun iz at teh churh boweng to teh Sarah Palin statew. pop iz gettin mi sum moor bear at teh stoor. ah shot mahseylf in teh fut eayrlyer today eetin sum turkee.


----------



## imfree

seasuperchub84 said:


> Jew sai Lebanin? Isint dat wun of dos terrist cuntrys? I's a readnek sew I dun noh nuffin ahtsyde of mah home. I jus sit an eet, drenk sum bear. Wi did int have ahr dayle linchin' todai. Evry wun iz at teh churh boweng to teh Sarah Palin statew. pop iz gettin mi sum moor bear at teh stoor. ah shot mahseylf in teh fut eayrlyer today eetin sum turkee.



Yeass, Mayum, Aah deayud sai Lebnun, butt Aah mayunt
Lebnun, 10asaiy. Noa terrism hear, lessun yew thaink mah
elektrawnik oar ErthRaido esskapaids is terrism. Aah onlee
git jewced uhp awn lektrissty.


----------



## seasuperchub84

I don no. I jus tink dat aw dis lectronick stuf iz bad. u no? mah fried sais I lvie in butfuk ejipt. in ejipt wi uze oyl lanturinz. dem lectronik stuf iz 4 dem hipys. I sais shutem aw!!! 

Bak to fedding, I 8 sum fesh wit alfridoo saws and rise! sew fatineng!!!! I gaine 500 powndz 2nhight. Aye nid furkleft!!!! Cane u breng furkleft an sum turkee?


----------



## imfree

seasuperchub84 said:


> I don no. I jus tink dat aw dis lectronick stuf iz bad. u no? mah fried sais I lvie in butfuk ejipt. in ejipt wi uze oyl lanturinz. dem lectronik stuf iz 4 dem hipys. I sais shutem aw!!!
> 
> Bak to fedding, I 8 sum fesh wit alfridoo saws and rise! sew fatineng!!!! I gaine 500 powndz 2nhight. Aye nid furkleft!!!! Cane u breng furkleft an sum turkee?



Yer kuit az yew kin bei, buut 300 pauwns totel waIt uv
da boadee eauz prolly enuff, wei wont yew tuh turkee
faid n yew shuddnt naid no furklift.:bow:


----------



## Agent 007

On da innernet noe wan noes yur a KITTAH! 


It's kind of strange to write these posts. You folks all use English phonetics, but my brain is so hard-wired on Dutch phonetics that I have to do a kind translation in my head.

By the way, what's "ErthRaido esskapaids", "Nians an' Sharn" and "alfridoo"? I suspect the're all brands names of products/chains that we don't have here in the Netherlands.


----------



## imfree

Agent 007 said:


> On da innernet noe wan noes yur a KITTAH!
> 
> 
> It's kind of strange to write these posts. You folks all use English phonetics, but my brain is so hard-wired on Dutch phonetics that I have to do a kind translation in my head.
> 
> By the way, what's *"ErthRaido esskapaids"*, "*Nians an' Sharn"* and "alfridoo"? I suspect the're all brands names of products/chains that we don't have here in the Netherlands.



ErthRaido is "earth Radio", my pet name for the science of
"VLF Natural Radio", "Nains an' Sharn" is the SouthSpeak
pronunciation of "Nancy and Sharon", and I don't think I
used "alfrido", but it's probably "Alfredo".:bow:


----------



## Agent 007

imfree said:


> ErthRaido is "earth Radio", my pet name for the science of
> "VLF Natural Radio", "Nains an' Sharn" is the SouthSpeak
> pronunciation of "Nancy and Sharon", and I don't think I
> used "alfrido", but it's probably "Alfredo".:bow:



No it was seasuperchub84 who used that last word. I didn't know what Alfredo was, but I know now.


----------



## seasuperchub84

yep its alfredo sauce 

Todah ah uzd a furkleft 2 left up mah beleh. Ah wint en2 teh kichin an git sum fewd. Ten ah asplodes!!! Dis sit sux, no 1 ahn heer asplodes lik ah wnat em 2. u nid eet more, u asplode!!!!! yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! :eat1:


----------



## seasuperchub84

A quick thing that helped me when I first learned it was to say the words outloud lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

seasuperchub84 said:


> Im 384 and 5'6, 26 and Im a guy whos a maintainer/wannabe gainer :eat1:.
> 
> Howevr, tis sew fune dat u guis tawk lik dis. Wen I go on bellibulders I git het on bye fedders 2. Dey also wnat mi tew asplode. Dey wnat to fedd me turkee. I tell dem, I luv bing a big boy, *but I dont wnat to asplode. * Tew mcuh mess to kleen up. I just luv fewd. Nom Nom Nom :-D If yew tink str8 guis r bad, gai guis r crazee. *Wen I tel dem I dont wnat kok in mi ass, dey git all ofended. I no lik anal!!!!!*!



bla bla bla bla...... u awl tok n no acshun 


*yons*



seasuperchub84 said:


> Hah *I wuz bannd from teh grocerree stoor*. Bete dat!!! *I opin up fewd an eet fewd in isle.* Dey kik mi owt!!!!  Grocerree stoor dun undrstand fewd is fwee!!!! It tuk 8 bodeegards to carre mi owt!! I braked in2 ice creem, pisa, cheps, risis penit butur cupz and beer! Dey dont undrstand abut asploding!! Fewd is gewd an it hleps jew asplode!!!




u red eem urself gud. grossery stors r dum bytjes jus lyk fantissee fedder :doh:


----------



## seasuperchub84

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> bla bla bla bla...... u awl tok n no acshun




*yons*

it sadlee tru. Ai tel dem tew put et bach in deir pants! Dey doo nut lesten! I wuv turkee bot I dun wnat tew b stuphed!!!! :-( Ah liek turkee alot! Git aht furkleft aftre ah eet turkee!!! Dese min jus wanna put sumthin en a whole. Ah sey ah marred!!!! Dey dun karr. :-( 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> u red eem urself gud. grossery stors r dum bytjes jus lyk fantissee fedder :doh:



Ah agwee!!! Fantissee fedder wunt lit em put op pitchur!!!! Aye mad! Eyem knot spndin valable mcdonald monee ahn guld mimbershep! Dey r bytjes! Aye nid moor McD's tew git neer asplodeing poent!!! I dun wnat tew asplode thoew dew tew mes. Unlith therr iz a janetorr ehround?

Ah juste pewpd mahself! Em layen en pewp!! tew phat tew muv! Asploding = knot funn! :-(


----------



## Agent 007

seasuperchub84 said:


> Ah agwee!!! Fantissee fedder wunt lit em put op pitchur!!!! Aye mad! Eyem knot spndin valable mcdonald monee ahn guld mimbershep! Dey r bytjes! Aye nid moor McD's tew git neer asplodeing poent!!! I dun wnat tew asplode thoew dew tew mes. Unlith therr iz a janetorr ehround?
> 
> Ah juste pewpd mahself! Em layen en pewp!! tew phat tew muv! Asploding = knot funn! :-(



Gud jawb tellln da fedder forum off! Yor munnie iz beddur spent ad Mcdonald. Mcdonald iz hi queezeen. Grosserie iz overraded, espeshallie iv U done fit in da yle.

R U 2 fat 2 moov? Wel no medder. Mobilitee iz for loozers.

U sez U eksploded? Dem, dets toff! Howe did det happun? Did you haz a wafer-thin mint?


----------



## seasuperchub84

On a side note, OMG I never saw the whole skit! I would be ashamed to go into a restaurant and just vomit everywhere. LOL

bot omgz ah dint eet dat mcuh!!! Ah dint asplode yit!!! An mentz r gud!! 

Ahye did ave diyareah. Et aww obr da foor!! Ahye pewped, Ahye wached mah azz asplode! Fiwre cum owt. Et was skawe!!!:eat1:


----------



## Agent 007

seasuperchub84 said:


> On a side note, OMG I never saw the whole skit! I would be ashamed to go into a restaurant and just vomit everywhere. LOL
> 
> bot omgz ah dint eet dat mcuh!!! Ah dint asplode yit!!! An mentz r gud!!
> 
> Ahye did ave diyareah. Et aww obr da foor!! Ahye pewped, Ahye wached mah azz asplode! Fiwre cum owt. Et was skawe!!!:eat1:




(I'm a big fan of Monty Python and that movie is one of my favorites, but I think Holy Grail is the greatest.)

Aw diyareah. Detz tewrubel! And U haz an as eksploshun? I imadjinz id wuz like dis


(hey don't blame me, you brought up diarrhea )


----------



## isamarie69

troubadours said:


> THIS THREAD IS SO OLD. WHY WOULD YOU BUMP IT. OH MY GOD, I AM SO ANGERY????????. MODS,,,, PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD "IMMEDIATELY"!!!!! SO NOW ONE ELSE CAN COME THERE.




I thought it was funny, I read this on page one of the tread. And you guys are now up to page 55.


----------



## imfree

isamarie69 said:


> I thought it was funny, I read this on page one of the tread. And you guys are now up to page 55.



Yeaw thaink thayut's bayud, Aah'm gonna'
bae eaun reel trubbel sune! Luukee-say
whut Aah poastud eeaun thu Erbun
Owfeaytur's theayud!

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1465364&postcount=16


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Agent 007 said:


> R U 2 fat 2 moov?



i git tornd on agin.....y u teeze mi? 



seasuperchub84 said:


> bot omgz ah dint eet dat mcuh!!! Ah dint asplode yit!!! An mentz r gud!!
> :



dat y i sooooo med atch u 


i run ova chiken armee wit mi fourkleftd


----------



## Agent 007

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i git tornd on agin.....y u teeze mi?



Oooh yeah. R U a feddee? I wont 2 becum yur fedder! :smitten:
Ahm gittin U sum cheezburger.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i run ova chiken armee wit mi fourkleftd



 Y U run ovur dem por kriddurz? Dey luk so dem kyute wid al der rifels & grennaidz. I luv chikenz...wid frize! 

Aw, wot de hack, dey prolly had id cummin 2 um. I bed dey work 4 Kernel Sandurz. Bad karmuh!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Agent 007 said:


> Oooh yeah. R U a feddee? I wont 2 becum yur fedder! :smitten:
> Ahm gittin U sum cheezburger.



u wish!! i fedder U inteel u asplodes, mi bos u ett mor 





Agent 007 said:


> Y U run ovur dem por kriddurz? Dey luk so dem kyute wid al der rifels & grennaidz. I luv chikenz...wid frize!
> 
> Aw, wot de hack, dey prolly had id cummin 2 um. I bed dey work 4 Kernel Sandurz. Bad karmuh!



hay! i not wasters dem butt fedders dem to supachubby :smitten: :smitten:

hi et em all den stard wining abote beein ful


----------



## Agent 007

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> hay! i not wasters dem butt fedders dem to supachubby :smitten: :smitten:
> 
> hi et em all den stard wining abote beein ful



So dets Y U needud da forkluft. 
I bed Edgar wood likez sum chiken 2. I heer he offen goze 2 Tennessee Fried Chicken.


----------



## imfree

Agent 007 said:


> So dets Y U needud da forkluft.
> I bed Edgar wood likez sum chiken 2. I heer he offen goze 2 Tennessee Fried Chicken.



Aah lahks tuh goe tue Unkel Buhhds, aiy kayutfeesh
restrunt an' aight's lough'sa painut awl frahd 
chikken!!!:eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> Aah lahks tuh goe tue Unkel Buhhds, aiy kayutfeesh
> restrunt an' aight's lough'sa painut awl frahd
> chikken!!!:eat2:




dar's summin fishee bote u ettin kayutfeesh at a chikin resturunt


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> dar's summin fishee bote u ettin kayutfeesh at a chikin resturunt



Haaaaay, thar, purdie Gal, Aah thawt Aah wuz thu
feeasshy wun bah aightun chikkin ayut thu kaiyut
feeash restrunt!!!


----------



## seasuperchub84

imfree said:


> Haaaaay, thar, purdie Gal, Aah thawt Aah wuz thu
> feeasshy wun bah aightun chikkin ayut thu kaiyut
> feeash restrunt!!!



Ah usta goh dawn tew da pund wit mah feeshin bote bot naw ah cunt fet en et. Da feeshin bote macks capahsitee sais 1000 pownds. Em 1050 pownds!!! Ef ah eet wun moor bit Ah m guna asplode!!! Ah luvz meh sum kayutfeesh wit peenot botter saws!!!!!! yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. Ah dink Ah nedd tew rder a furkleft fo a palwet fuw of kautfeesh. yeeehaaaaw cum tew dadiiii!!!! ::dos pelvik throsts, wotch rum shacke::


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> Haaaaay, thar, purdie Gal, Aah thawt Aah wuz thu
> feeasshy wun bah aightun chikkin ayut thu kaiyut
> feeash restrunt!!!




ooooooooooo!!!111

u musta b at bobs kayutfeesh shak in Gatlunberg.....gud ettin thar....



how U doin supachubber? wan sum kayutfeesh that taste lyk chikin? :wubu:


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ooooooooooo!!!111
> 
> u musta b at bobs kayutfeesh shak in Gatlunberg.....gud ettin thar....
> 
> 
> 
> *how U doin supachubber? wan sum kayutfeesh that taste lyk chikin? :wubu:*



Thayut layust offur craips mai owut jet uh littul. Yew
ain't wonna' thayum kooger gals Aah's been heren'
bowut?

(Doin' pretty well these days and lookin' to get wheels
within the next few months. Maybe able to join y'all in
a meet-n-greet by fall. Haven't seen any posts by 
Kara, is she OK?, hopefully no Chiasitic infections!)


----------



## Agent 007

I nevur taistud kayutfeesh. I saw won uv dem kayutfeesh in da laik wer de nukleyur powur pland dumpz der tresh. Dey kinda skerd mi. 

View attachment catfish[1].jpg


----------



## imfree

Agent 007 said:


> I nevur taistud kayutfeesh. I saw won uv dem kayutfeesh in da laik wer de nukleyur powur pland dumpz der tresh. Dey kinda skerd mi.



Hear's Uh Yew Teub Vijo uv thu axadayunt thayut
maide thayut katfeesh!!

You Tube Power Line Down
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zcW3dbyRLxY

Nevvur mahnd thayut funneah righten, them Yew
Teub fellers right funneah, innywai!

Woo-hooo, yew shudda' herd thayut vijo rower
thrue mah JayVaySay sterno weath subwuufah!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Funil fed a kayut feesh?!?!?11// neva herd o such crasinus in all mi days. 

do kayutfeesh asplodes?? :smitten:


----------



## disconnectedsmile

hay guyz
it's bean a looong tyme sins i posturd in dis tread
howz every1 doing lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

hay discontenttinted smile......how muj u way now? :smitten:


----------



## stldpn

I wanted to stop reading before my IQ dropped. But I just couldn't do it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

o guddy....i git 2 stuff sostodoaioe mothe ful so hi kint tawk.......


----------



## stldpn

yes but its dat typin u want to cee seasing and desestin. How u kno dat I ain't et aleready?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i haz a hujjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj chikin armee......how muj chikin 2nyt u got?


----------



## stldpn

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i haz a hujjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj chikin armee......how muj chikin 2nyt u got?



I uz fresh outta da jawed creammie goodness. But I got sum soi sauz and panko crums


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

dat 4 kayut feesh....not chikin :doh:


----------



## stldpn

I tried I did


----------



## Amatrix

*just checking into her fave thread ever*


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> hay discontenttinted smile......how muj u way now? :smitten:



i tal u if u buyz mah veedeohs lol!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

disconnectedsmile said:


> i tal u if u buyz mah veedeohs lol!




i haz 400 bigg turkees 4 u instade......u ett em lon tym 4 mi, rite? :smitten::smitten: :bow:


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i haz 400 bigg turkees 4 u instade......u ett em lon tym 4 mi, rite? :smitten::smitten: :bow:



subscripshun iz 500 turky a week, & $20 for 1 minnit vedeoh LOL! :eat2:


----------



## Agent 007

Ennywun four uh turkee sanwitch? 

View attachment turkey_sandwich[1].jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

disconnectedsmile said:


> subscripshun iz 500 turky a week, & $20 for 1 minnit vedeoh LOL! :eat2:



u gits veree fatt dis way.....u bean seing udder peepel? i save munney dis way....jus kall mi wen u feel ful n i finush mekkin u asplodes :smitten: :smitten:



Agent 007 said:


> Ennywun four uh turkee sanwitch?



u nead to morf dat pix......


----------



## imfree

Aah sauw a thrayud thayut Aah wuz tue sceered
tu raid! Sez Maddasin Acers wuz gonna' aight
chaizekaik 'til shie 'sploadid!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

how muj duz madysun way?


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> how muj duz madysun way?



Wail Graihny, Aah thaink, ann mah bayust gayuss
wuud bay uroun 400 raht secksy payunds.:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

madysun fell off mi fourklefted


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> madysun fell off mi fourklefted



Wuz thayut musheen yew wuz tawkin' 'bout
wun uuv thayum thair 4cliffts?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

fourkleffted git mi lodes (pun!) o chiks......


----------



## StickMan

Oh, gods.
It's like a thread full of sexy LOLcats...

This is exactly what I needed a day after my gf broke up with me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

stikmen....how bigg iz ur stik?


----------



## Fat Brian

Syzz kween


----------



## CastingPearls

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> stikmen....how bigg iz ur stik?


know--wayyt--I wanna no to--izzit a biiig stik ur a lil stik? Duz id shoot fyr? Izzit bigga den a mooz ken?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

mooz kin 2 lon....i need it wyd


----------



## Christov

The English language called. It didn't say much, but it screamed for like, five minutes.


----------



## Agent 007

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> stikmen....how bigg iz ur stik?





CastingPearls said:


> know--wayyt--I wanna no to--izzit a biiig stik ur a lil stik? Duz id shoot fyr? Izzit bigga den a mooz ken?




Wel lyke uh grate Uhmerican presedent wonce sed "Speek sawftlee & carrie uh big stik!"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Christov said:


> The English language called. It didn't say much, but it screamed for like, five minutes.



how muj u way? n how menee ded clownz u do 2dae?


----------



## imfree

Yep, Naince n Sharn fedded mai 5 hahmbergurs,
1 paun o mac n chais, n 2 beaug koarn cawbs
tudah.:eat2:


----------



## CastingPearls

Christov said:


> The English language called. It didn't say much, but it screamed for like, five minutes.


watz uyp wid yur hare, dood? Keel a kloun fer me pleez? ThinguyforBBW sekken choys.


----------



## CastingPearls

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> mooz kin 2 lon....i need it wyd


yeh...girf shor mayks a difrins. Cept owr vajinneez don no teh difrins, akordeen two sum peepel hoo don eevin owen a vajinnah bud dey owen a buok.


----------



## Fuzzy

I lost my Ovaltine secret-decoder ring.. this just isn't making any sense..


----------



## xysoseriousx

Decoding this language.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

hint: read it all out loud. That might help.


----------



## CPProp

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> hint: read it all out loud. That might help.



I did and the neighbours started banging on the wall - do you have a braille version that I can feel out loud?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ur nayburs wud not mynd if u felt em up? that iz soo durty mynded ti hi hi

how muj ur nayburs way?


----------



## CastingPearls

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ur nayburs wud not mynd if u felt em up? that iz soo durty mynded ti hi hi
> 
> how muj ur nayburs way?


ur nayburrz--ar dey fedders to?


----------



## CPProp

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ur nayburs wud not mynd if u felt em up? that iz soo durty mynded ti hi hi
> 
> how muj ur nayburs way?



No Idea, but he always wear heavy boots in strong winds and has a string tied around his wife  perhaps he likes to fly her like a kite. Defiantly a case for some serious fedding lol.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i bett day both fitt on mi fourkleffter


----------



## CPProp

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i bett day both fitt on mi fourkleffter



Oh yes - one on each prong but an electric one would be sufficient - the dry ballock one would be to powerful for them.


----------



## CastingPearls

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i bett day both fitt on mi fourkleffter


if not yu cud awlwaiz ged a flatbedd or car carreer.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

CPProp said:


> Oh yes - one on each prong but an electric one would be sufficient - the dry ballock one would be to powerful for them.



i purrfer biggah....heaviah masheen ti hi hi


----------



## imfree

Demm fokes dawn't saun hevee 'nuff fer uh forclift.


----------



## krystalltuerme

GEF:

I haz manneee much most expeearance opperatin larj faourkenliftirs such az thizone:

http://www.hyster.com/Americas/en-US/Products/BigTrucks/H400-450HDS.htmx

Am alzo louking four job.

Iz yu hirring? I haz expeerance as deesal n haidrolik mekaniker n kan mayntain ur fleeyt ov faourkenliftirs.

Mai Rezzumeh iznt reel laoung, but ai kin preent it landszskape iffn u wantz it wiaide.


----------



## imfree

krystalltuerme said:


> GEF:
> 
> I haz manneee much most expeearance opperatin larj faourkenliftirs such az thizone:
> 
> http://www.hyster.com/Americas/en-US/Products/BigTrucks/H400-450HDS.htmx
> 
> Am alzo louking four job.
> 
> Iz yu hirring? I haz expeerance as deesal n haidrolik mekaniker n kan mayntain ur fleeyt ov faourkenliftirs.
> 
> Mai Rezzumeh iznt reel laoung, but ai kin preent it landszskape iffn u wantz it wiaide.



Wuu-hou!!, thayut 4clifft shurr luuks par-ful, 230
hoars par 'n' twinny tun capassity!


----------



## CPProp

imfree said:


> Demm fokes dawn't saun hevee 'nuff fer uh forclift.



There not and if they were I'd need to write a method statement and assess the risks - i aint worf it gov. lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

krystalltuerme said:


> GEF:
> 
> I haz manneee much most expeearance opperatin larj faourkenliftirs such az thizone:
> 
> http://www.hyster.com/Americas/en-US/Products/BigTrucks/H400-450HDS.htmx
> 
> Am alzo louking four job.
> 
> Iz yu hirring? I haz expeerance as deesal n haidrolik mekaniker n kan mayntain ur fleeyt ov faourkenliftirs.
> 
> Mai Rezzumeh iznt reel laoung, but ai kin preent it landszskape iffn u wantz it wiaide.



u hadz mi at mayntane muy fleeyt......:wubu:


----------



## imfree

Whuzzamattuh?, ain't noboddy rit nutthin'
eaun theaus enlahtnin' thrayud inna feaw
dais noaw!Aah kain't figger
theas oawt!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Maybe it's because "question about fedding" speech is really hard to read? x.x


----------



## imfree

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Maybe it's because "question about fedding" speech is really hard to read? x.x



I'm an Army Brat who has been around this world, 
somewhat, and even speaks a little German, so it's
a little hard for me to write this stuff because I don't 
even speak with an accent. First, I hafta' sound 
the stuff out like a Tennessean would pronounce it, 
then misspell it in a way that can be pronounced in a 
TennArkaHoma accent. It's a fun exercise in creative 
sillyness for me.

Buat Aah praktusses reele hahrd soas Aah kin raht
wiff thu bestis uuv 'emm, fir shur!:bow:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

huh?/?// .


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> huh?/?// .



Aw shuxx, Aah wuuz hoapiun' fer sum
guud fedder-spaik raitin', tue!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

du wut????


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> du wut????



Oah noa, GEF, yew deaud'nt git ahmnaisia
ayund fergit hoaw ta spaik fedder-spaik.
Sae iyut ain't soa! Thayut's purdy
skeerey ta aivun thaink!


----------



## imfree

Aah'm thainkin' 'bowt deeclarrin theaus uh dayud
thrayud. Mawds, kin' y'all hailp?


----------



## imfree

Going...going....??? Anyone???

*Not enough give-a-s**t left
in me to even try to animate
the damned pic. 

View attachment Beating_a_dead_horse fedding.jpg


----------



## imfree

Theaus thrayud naids uh sawng!
Hair's wuun!

BAY Jay Taumus-Aahnm Sew Loansumn 
Aah Kuud Krah
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQSkNJEi3GI


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

dunt b unbeecumming Imfur. keep it hi clas :doh:


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> dunt b unbeecumming Imfur. keep it hi clas :doh:



Gotta' dew sumpin', Grain Aahd Ferry,
ain't nairry a sole paihn inny ' tu 
theaus thrayud.


----------



## Buffetbelly

Directors at Daimler Benz and Chrysler have announced an agreement to adopt English as the preferred language for communications, rather than German, which was another possibility.
As part of the negotiations, directors at Chrysler conceded that English spelling has some room for improvement and have accepted a five-year phase-in plan.
In the first year, "s" will be used instead of the soft "c". Also, the hard "c" will be replased with "k". Not only will this klear up konfusion, but komputers have one less letter.
There will be growing kompany enthusiasm in the sekond year when the troublesome "ph" will be replased by "f". This will make words like "fotograf" 20 persent shorter.
In the third year, DaimlerKhrysler akseptanse of the new spelling kan be expekted to reash the stage where more komplikated shanges are possible.
DaimlerKhrysler will enkourage the removal of double letters, whish have always ben a deterent to akurate speling. Also, al wil agre that the horible mes of silent "e"'s in the languag is disgrasful, and they would go.
By the fourth year, peopl wil be reseptiv to steps sush as replasing "th" with "z" and "w" by "v".
During ze fifz year, ze unesesary "o" kan be droped from vords kontaining "o", and similar shanges vud of kors be aplid to ozer kombinations of leters.
After zis fifz yer, ve vil hav a reli sensibl riten styl. Zer vil be no mor trubls or difikultis, and employes vil find it ezi to kommunikat viz eash ozer.
Ov kors al supliers vil be expekted to us zis for all busines komunikation via DaimlerKhrysler.
Ze drem vil finali kum tru .
Und efter ze fifz yer, ve vil al be speking German like zey vunted in ze forst plas.


----------



## imfree

Buffetbelly said:


> ...Das lang text ist geschnipped...
> 
> Ov kors al supliers vil be expekted to us zis for all busines komunikation via DaimlerKhrysler.
> Ze drem vil finali kum tru .
> Und efter ze fifz yer, ve vil al be speking German like zey vunted in ze forst plas.



Ach du lieber!!! Aah wunder wie mann spricht
der neu Inglish im Feddersprach???

Sie hat gestchumbled am einem Feddersprecher
dass auch ein bischen Deutsch spricht!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Buffetbelly said:


> Directors at Daimler Benz and Chrysler have announced an agreement to adopt English as the preferred language for communications, rather than German, which was another possibility.
> As part of the negotiations, directors at Chrysler conceded that English spelling has some room for improvement and have accepted a five-year phase-in plan.
> In the first year, "s" will be used instead of the soft "c". Also, the hard "c" will be replased with "k". Not only will this klear up konfusion, but komputers have one less letter.
> There will be growing kompany enthusiasm in the sekond year when the troublesome "ph" will be replased by "f". This will make words like "fotograf" 20 persent shorter.
> In the third year, DaimlerKhrysler akseptanse of the new spelling kan be expekted to reash the stage where more komplikated shanges are possible.
> DaimlerKhrysler will enkourage the removal of double letters, whish have always ben a deterent to akurate speling. Also, al wil agre that the horible mes of silent "e"'s in the languag is disgrasful, and they would go.
> By the fourth year, peopl wil be reseptiv to steps sush as replasing "th" with "z" and "w" by "v".
> During ze fifz year, ze unesesary "o" kan be droped from vords kontaining "o", and similar shanges vud of kors be aplid to ozer kombinations of leters.
> After zis fifz yer, ve vil hav a reli sensibl riten styl. Zer vil be no mor trubls or difikultis, and employes vil find it ezi to kommunikat viz eash ozer.
> Ov kors al supliers vil be expekted to us zis for all busines komunikation via DaimlerKhrysler.
> Ze drem vil finali kum tru .
> Und efter ze fifz yer, ve vil al be speking German like zey vunted in ze forst plas.



Huhh? kin u sey it agin n anglich?


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Huhh? kin u sey it agin n anglich?



Wea kain't layut theaum Jurmin's eaun hair,
lessin's 'kaorse, they's frum Sayoth Jurmny
ovair in Munchen, kuz wea's awul munchen
hair eayun thu Feddin' thrayud!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

drunkin donots haz gud munjkins


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> drunkin donots haz gud munjkins



Yore'a jainyus Grain Aahd Fayree! Aah
awwais thawt Drunkin' DoNots wuud
bay uh purfik naim fer uh kuntree
sawng. Wae's boaff jainyusses fer
kummen uhp wiff thu saim irodear!!!:bow:

Lemmie tellya', Music City has
thousands of them Drunken 
Donuts stumblin' around at 
them DD's 'bout 3:00am
every Sundee mornin'


----------



## Buffetbelly

Zery gut mein freunds! Du bist sprechen zuk gut einglish! Jezt du some gut fedding now, jes?


----------



## imfree

Buffetbelly said:


> Zery gut mein freunds! Du bist sprechen zuk gut einglish! Jezt du some gut fedding now, jes?



Yaup, I'monna' fed musailf sum chikkin' nuggits
an skeddy wif hoammaid sawce fer luntch!!!:eat2:


----------



## imfree

*Sarrey, Aah shudda' figgert hau to cend
kaik oavur aah ess pea b4 aah auwffert.

Happy Birthday


----------



## imfree

Jes Satadee niat thu lahtnun tuk awt
thu naiberhud BailSauf Day Ess Ail
sistum teaul thu foan lahnmun (Thu
Leb-un-nun Lahnmun, liak thu 
sawng, hea wuz steaul awn thu lahn)
kum oavur an fixt thu foan lahn awn
Mundee! Theay's pawppin' kinna lawud
riat nauw!

Hiars wun thayut heaut summurs eaun
thu bayk for tee! 

View attachment lightning, field Walter DeMaia.jpg


----------



## imfree

Eaut's dedder' n hail eayun hair ugin!
Woan't summun maik sum noyse 
eayun hair?


----------



## imfree

Funny thing about FedderSpeak. Sometimes
I get slow with reading my own posts, trans-
lating them into English so I can comprehend. 
I wonder if this post belongs in a confessions
thread. Now that's a good one, a Fedderville
confessions thread!!!


----------



## imfree

Theaus thrayud naidz uh sawng!!!

Jurry Laih Lueis-Thair Muss Bay Moar
Tue Luuv Thayun Theaus

http://new.music.yahoo.com/jerry-lee-lewis/tracks/there-must-be-more-to-love-than-this--991103


----------



## imfree

I heard my Sis' pastor say this one a couple
Sundee's ago.

"A Southern Babdist can say anything he/she
wants about another person, as long it's
preceded or followed by *Bless his/her
heart*."

*I *EARNED* it. Bless Edgar's heart!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

i etted hart fur dinnah.

du hartz mek u fartt edgur?


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i etted hart fur dinnah.
> 
> du hartz mek u fartt edgur?



Noa, Mayum, Mizz Grain Aahyd Fayree, 
buat, bains eaus gud fer ya' hart n thai
kin maik ya fahrrt!

D'jre(as in "D'jre Maker") haiv inny bains
wiff thayut hart, Mizz Grain Aahyd Fayree?:doh:


*D'jyre Maker

Neighbor: Oy, Andy, me woif went ohn
'oliday ta thu' oiluns!

Andy: D'jre Maker?

Neighbor: Nao, she went 'coz shay
wonted tue!


----------



## imfree

Dair Grain-Aahed Fairee, weigh paipul uuf
Fedderveal weaush yew uh moast joeyful
burffdai evvear! Weigh hoap yew injoey
yer kaik weigh hayud maid exspshully 
fer yew!:bow:

*Weigh dawnt naivur fedd eaun thu 
Sawuth, innyhoaw, cuz'n awl foaks
noe iffin' yew laiv thu taybul hongraiy,
eayut's yer oan fawlt! Weigh fedd
arsailfs eaun thu Sawuth!:eat1: 

View attachment Cake GEF 9-1-10 wb lg.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tenkee 4 kak ed.....i bitted tinkeeball's hed off

ti hi hi


----------



## imfree

Guud fer yew, Grain Aahed Fayree, wiff eaut
beein' yer burffdee, yew kin aight inny pairt
uf thu kaik yew wont tue! Glayud yew kuud
stawp bah.:bow:

Sarrie 'bout waivin thayut kawk uhrayund,
Aah jes kudden' rezist!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> tenkee 4 kak ed.....i bitted tinkeeball's hed off
> 
> ti hi hi



v0ar is hawt. Postpix plzkthx. All sew, u shudda fatted upp tinkurbail furst.


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> tenkee 4 kak ed.....i bitted tinkeeball's hed off
> 
> ti hi hi





Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> v0ar is hawt. Postpix plzkthx. All sew, u shudda fatted upp tinkurbail furst.



Y'all diyud kum kloas awn thu fayree's
naim, butte iyut's railly spaild 
"Tainkurbail".:bow:


----------



## imfree

Happei Laibur Dai, Y'awl! Effun' yew drahv,
dew eaut kairfelly. Effun' yew dawn't aivun
draink thu whait lietnin, :doh:butt smail thu 
koark, git summun ails tu drahv! Y'all bai
kairfell, saif, n kumm bayuc happeili
rayusted Toosedei.:bow:


----------



## Adamantoise

Holey crud,iz dis fred still goin? Weerd.


----------



## imfree

Adamantoise said:


> Holey crud,iz dis fred still goin? Weerd.



Ain't nuthin weered 'bout theaus thrayud goein'
awn sew lawhg. Aah jes liak tuh strech awut
en' drawl uh lil' wayun Aah tipe!:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> v0ar is hawt. Postpix plzkthx. All sew, u shudda fatted upp tinkurbail furst.



o mi gowd....u don undarstend....shi haz a fatt azz so i culdnt stop miself :blush:



imfree said:


> Happei Laibur Dai, Y'awl! Effun' yew drahv,
> dew eaut kairfelly. Effun' yew dawn't aivun
> draink thu whait lietnin, :doh:butt smail thu
> koark, git summun ails tu drahv! Y'all bai
> kairfell, saif, n kumm bayuc happeili
> rayusted Toosedei.:bow:



diz labur dey biznaz iz a lot o wurk.....:doh:



Adamantoise said:


> Holey crud,iz dis fred still goin? Weerd.



how muj u wey now? :batting:


----------



## Mishty

iz ettin myy chikenz fur lba0r dayz ans lookid ovr too noteece my ant iz vurry fatt i'z gots erecshun


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> o mi gowd....u don undarstend....shi haz a fatt azz so i culdnt stop miself :blush:



Cudunt stop yurself from etteding teh rest uv hurr, or frum hasing butttsexx with tankerbul?

Eethur weigh, post pix plzkthx


----------



## imfree

Theaus thrayud's bin dayud phar tu lawng, Aah eckspayukt
sum rail aightin' storries ayeftur Thanxgivvin'!:eat2:


----------



## madisonaikers

imfree said:


> Dair Grain-Aahed Fairee, weigh paipul uuf
> Fedderveal weaush yew uh moast joeyful
> burffdai evvear! Weigh hoap yew injoey
> yer kaik weigh hayud maid exspshully
> fer yew!:bow:
> 
> *Weigh dawnt naivur fedd eaun thu
> Sawuth, innyhoaw, cuz'n awl foaks
> noe iffin' yew laiv thu taybul hongraiy,
> eayut's yer oan fawlt! Weigh fedd
> arsailfs eaun thu Sawuth!:eat1:




awww that is one of the cutest cakes ever..and someone needs to translate some of these posts for me...i am at a total loss


----------



## imfree

madisonaikers said:


> awww that is one of the cutest cakes ever..and someone needs to translate some of these posts for me...i am at a total loss



Gladly, pretty Gal! I was an Army Brat, born in Germany,
who first experienced Southern English in 1972, at the
age of 17, and it threw me for a loop until I became
accustomed to it.

FedderSpeak:
Dair Grain-Aahed Fairee, weigh paipul uuf
Fedderveal weaush yew uh moast joeyful
burffdai evvear! Weigh hoap yew injoey
yer kaik weigh hayud maid exspshully
fer yew!

*Weigh dawnt naivur fedd eaun thu
Sawuth, innyhoaw, cuz'n awl foaks
noe iffin' yew laiv thu taybul hongraiy,
eayut's yer oan fawlt! Weigh fedd
arsailfs eaun thu Sawuth!

American English:
Dear Green Eyed Fairy, we the people of
Fedderville, wish you a most joyful
birthday, ever! We hope you enjoy your
cake, we had made especially for you! 

We don't practice feederism in the South,
anyway, because everyone in the South
knows that if people leave the table hungry,
it's their own fault! We feed ourselves in
the South!

End of translation

Southerners really mangle the language,
so a person familiar with the dialect
down here can sound this stuff out and
usually understand it, with a little work. 
Sadly, none of the online translation 
sites can translate this stuff.

Thanks for stopping by and it was a real
treat to see a lovely Gal, such as yourself,
in this near-extinct thread. I'll be glad to
translate as you request, as I am able.


----------



## madisonaikers

imfree said:


> Gladly, pretty Gal! I was an Army Brat, born in Germany,
> who first experienced Southern English in 1972, at the
> age of 17, and it threw me for a loop until I became
> accustomed to it.
> 
> FedderSpeak:
> Dair Grain-Aahed Fairee, weigh paipul uuf
> Fedderveal weaush yew uh moast joeyful
> burffdai evvear! Weigh hoap yew injoey
> yer kaik weigh hayud maid exspshully
> fer yew!
> 
> *Weigh dawnt naivur fedd eaun thu
> Sawuth, innyhoaw, cuz'n awl foaks
> noe iffin' yew laiv thu taybul hongraiy,
> eayut's yer oan fawlt! Weigh fedd
> arsailfs eaun thu Sawuth!
> 
> American English:
> Dear Green Eyed Fairy, we the people of
> Fedderville, wish you a most joyful
> birthday, ever! We hope you enjoy your
> cake, we had made especially for you!
> 
> We don't practice feederism in the South,
> anyway, because everyone in the South
> knows that if people leave the table hungry,
> it's their own fault! We feed ourselves in
> the South!
> 
> End of translation
> 
> Southerners really mangle the language,
> so a person familiar with the dialect
> down here can sound this stuff out and
> usually understand it, with a little work.
> Sadly, none of the online translation
> sites can translate this stuff.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by and it was a real
> treat to see a lovely Gal, such as yourself,
> in this near-extinct thread. I'll be glad to
> translate as you request, as I am able.




Thanks for the translations and ill have to stop by time to time to learn some of the language


----------



## Buffetbelly

EE, sleekit, cowrin, tim'rous beastie,
Oh, what a panic's in thy breastie!
Thou need na start awa sae hasty,
Wi' bickering brattle!
I was be laith to rin an' chase thee,
Wi' murd'ring pattle!

--"To a Mouse", Bobby Burns, 1785


----------



## imfree

Buffetbelly said:


> EE, sleekit, cowrin, tim'rous beastie,
> Oh, what a panic's in thy breastie!
> Thou need na start awa sae hasty,
> Wi' bickering brattle!
> I was be laith to rin an' chase thee,
> Wi' murd'ring pattle!
> 
> --"To a Mouse", Bobby Burns, 1785



Thainkee fer thayut naic proas, er po-etry,
Aah kin bay aiy beyut illighturait ayut tiams.:bow:


----------



## imfree

Hear's uh guud tawk awn Suthurn Kullchur!

Kelly Swanson-Raised In The South
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsIndXYdAc0&feature=fvw


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Cudunt stop yurself from etteding teh rest uv hurr, or frum hasing butttsexx with tankerbul?
> 
> Eethur weigh, post pix plzkthx



i haz buttsax wit n e un- y be pikee? 



imfree said:


> Hear's uh guud tawk awn Suthurn Kullchur!
> 
> Kelly Swanson-Raised In The South
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsIndXYdAc0&feature=fvw



y u putt skinee biotch up? shi ned 2 et mor  :doh:


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i haz buttsax wit n e un- y be pikee?
> 
> 
> 
> y u putt skinee biotch up? shi ned 2 et mor  :doh:



Aah aggrea, Grain Aahed Fayree, shi shuud aight moar, leestess shi kin toawk 
raht!!! Shi noes 'bowt haow kulchurred eayut eaus tu hayuv plasstik swawn 
skulpchur an frigaraders in yur frunt yaword!

*Nice to see some more life in this thread!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> i haz buttsax wit n e un- y be pikee?



Not ne1. Buttsex wiff gay fairies can make you asplode. =o I red an ar-tickle that proovd it. With cyence!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Not ne1. Buttsex wiff gay fairies can make you asplode. =o I red an ar-tickle that proovd it. With cyence!!!



u hadded mi at asplodes....i wunna but sexxy sum 1 up now!!11111! :wubu:


----------



## imfree

Hai luks thu paort, butt Ah shoar ayuz hail ain't gonna' layut noa wun thayut iggnernt eaun hair!!! 

View attachment iggnernt.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

dey aint fat enuff.....neider iz hiz finguh


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> dey aint fat enuff.....neider iz hiz finguh



Yew shoar eayuz rite, Grain Aahed Fairee!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

iz it mor impotent to be rite or fatt???/??


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> iz it mor impotent to be rite or fatt???/??



Mah praychur saiz eayuts moar 'portunt ta bay rite bught, Aah kaint hep faillin' thayut eayts moar 'portunt tu bay fayut!:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

tel ur preejer to et mor so hi kin undastand uz betta


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> tel ur preejer to et mor so hi kin undastand uz betta



Preejer's uh daisunt giiy, heauz wiaf's kahnna' chonkey ann hai's reel guud teu hur. Aah thaink hei unnerstanns.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

nuh uh

hi no nuttin til hi asplodes wile i wutch ti hi hi


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> nuh uh
> 
> hi no nuttin til hi asplodes wile i wutch ti hi hi



Yew feddermawnstur, yew!! Aah dew liak hauw yew riats wiff thayut Nawurth Caralihnuh axxaint!:bow:


----------



## imfree

Aah ain't gawt noe bizznes poastin' thayum ode vahnul wreckkurds awn Yeau Teaub, lessin's Aah poasts Linnirt Skinnert's Pawsin Whyssky tah worn paipul 'bawt thu dainjurs uv awlkuhawl, ayund uvv coarse, ahrr Suthurn Ayunthum, Frai Burrd!

Yeau Teaub, Linnirt Skinnert, "Pawsin Whyssky" and "Frai Burd" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkCVduXLups

Awffa' thayum guud ole wreckkurds, teau!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

et mor chikin :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> et mor chikin :smitten: :smitten:



Aah jest aights moar fude, eaun jenrull, chikin, winn Aah kin git eayut, duz thayut kawunt?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

ownlee bakun n hevee creem kontes duh :doh:


----------



## imfree

Aahma' thainkin' hoaw guud sum ckikkin oar sawsege wud bai! Aah hayud paitsa fer lunsh ayund eaut wuz raht guud!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

soke ur sawsege n hevee creem n dat wud be ok


----------



## imfree

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> soke ur sawsege n hevee creem n dat wud be ok



Mmmmmmm!, Thayut sauns fahn, Grain Aahed Faiyree!


----------



## Luv2BNaughty

imfree said:


> Hear's uh guud tawk awn Suthurn Kullchur!
> 
> Kelly Swanson-Raised In The South
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsIndXYdAc0&feature=fvw



I don't know whether to be offended about this or what? lmfao!! My accent isn't quite that southern, though I am in Arkansas! lol
I could talk like Jon Reep I guess http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=786e80QR9_A haha! I love him though - so funny!


----------



## imfree

Luv2BNaughty said:


> I don't know whether to be offended about this or what? lmfao!! My accent isn't quite that southern, though I am in Arkansas! lol
> I could talk like Jon Reep I guess http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=786e80QR9_A haha! I love him though - so funny!



Meaustir Reep dawn't tawk wiff mutcha aksayunt, bught hai's uh kaymiak jaineus, fer sher! Aah dawn't tawk wiff'an aksayunt, Aah jes taipe wiff wun eayun theaus Fedder thrayud.:doh:


----------



## imfree

Aah jes seene awn tae-vae thayut Liberater Meduckul cummurshel. Eayut loucks lahk Liberater maht bae harrin' eaun Fedderville! I'mma gawnna sae eaffin Aah kin git mah uh jawb! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36iO377cBi0


----------



## Agent 007

Mah KITTAH and I wizhez ol yu folkz ad Dimmenshunz uh mary Krissmas & uh happy nu yeer!

I can haz turkey?


----------



## imfree

Agent 007 said:


> Mah KITTAH and I wizhez ol yu folkz ad Dimmenshunz uh mary Krissmas & uh happy nu yeer!
> 
> I can haz turkey?
> 
> 
> ...chawppud eaimuge...



Thayut eaus uh guud picchur, Dubbelnaught Seavin! Ahrr kitteh eaus ubowt sicks muntz ode ayund Aah rekkin Aah'l bay abel tuh taik uh picchur lahk thayut teu! Eaut's mah kitteh's furst Krissmus. Hear's uh picchur uf mah kitteh eaun thu chaargin' wrack! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 12-4-2010 wb lg.jpg


----------



## Agent 007

U R welcome Edgar. Yur KITTAH lookz kewl!

Mah KITTAH mus spred sum Repz around befor givving it too yur KITTAH...


----------



## bobsjers

Knowing the governemnt, they won't make it illegal, but they'll find a way to tax it.


----------



## imfree

Agent 007 said:


> Mah KITTAH and I wizhez ol yu folkz ad Dimmenshunz uh mary Krissmas & uh happy nu yeer!
> 
> I can haz turkey?



Maih Kitteh wuuz batten uhn oarrnumaint 'rawund thu hawuse theaus moarnin'!!! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht Christmas 2010 wb lg.jpg


----------



## SSBBW Katerina

i luvs teh kitteh pixtures. 2 kewl. ok, bai.
happee nu yeer.
:doh: lol.


----------



## imfree

SSBBW Katerina said:


> i luvs teh kitteh pixtures. 2 kewl. ok, bai.
> happee nu yeer.
> :doh: lol.



Happeh Nue Yeer to yew, Katerina. Glayud yew lahk's thu kittehs, tue! Thaigh shoar eauz keewt ain't thaigh?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

imfree said:


> Thayut eaus uh guud picchur, Dubbelnaught Seavin! Ahrr kitteh eaus ubowt sicks muntz ode ayund Aah rekkin Aah'l bay abel tuh taik uh picchur lahk thayut teu! Eaut's mah kitteh's furst Krissmus. Hear's uh picchur uf mah kitteh eaun thu chaargin' wrack!




Sum menz luv bigg puzzee. I lyk to c em asplodes


----------



## Agent 007

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Sum menz luv bigg puzzee. I lyk to c em asplodes



U want 2 see bigg puzzee? Hear u go!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Agent 007 said:


> U want 2 see bigg puzzee? Hear u go!



post moar o bigg puzee ettin lots o theengs


----------



## imfree

Agent 007 said:


> U want 2 see bigg puzzee? Hear u go!



Thayut's uh feddin' vijjo eaffen's Aah evur diud saay wun!


----------



## imfree

Aah jis gawt theaus grait sawng asplodeaud tue Yew Teub. Eayut kainna' saiunds laik wunna mah nayburs mustta roat eayut. 

Kaarsun Rawbusun-Laif Gits Tai-Jus, Dawnt Eayut http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ssswpiMk0_w


----------



## BigWarmMan

JiminOR said:


> While you're waiting for your answer, how about I fix you a sandwich or 15?



LOL. Salutations, Fellow Whovian.


----------



## imfree

Mah bruthernlau diud mosta' theaus wurk!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGeOjASps7w&feature=related


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

BigWarmMan said:


> LOL. Salutations, Fellow Whovian.



how bigg n how wurm r u? post pix plz o u asplodes 4 mi :smitten:


----------



## imfree

Aah saugh theaus eaun Faiyutbuuk ayund hayud ta shair! 

View attachment DreamBurger.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

no sherren....u et it awl


----------



## Mishty

i feed todai,, i fed to tims,,, now tim four morz feedinggs 
i mite gane he eh he


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy

Mishty said:


> i feed todai,, i fed to tims,,, now tim four morz feedinggs
> i mite gane he eh he



poste pix wen u asplodes gud pls :smitten::smitten: :smitten:


----------



## imfree

Mishty said:


> i feed todai,, i fed to tims,,, now tim four morz feedinggs
> i mite gane he eh he



Yew kaim tuh thu raht thrayud, Mishty, wai spaik TenAlGa eaun hair!:doh: Wailkum ta thu thrayud!:happy:

Summa euss eaus noan ta gayne eaun hair tu.


----------

